# Feierabendrunde Bad Kreuznach



## Thomas (25. Mai 2008)

So, wie im anderen Thema besprochen hier die Ankündigung für eine regelmässige Feierabend-Bike-Runde in Bad Kreuznach:*

Wir treffen uns donnerstags um 19:00 am Brauwerk*


Strecke können wir hier im Thema oder vor Ort besprechen.

Bei Fragen einfach hier im Thema melden,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. Mai 2008)

bin dabei + evtl. noch ein paar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftikuss08 (28. Mai 2008)

Wäre morgen gerne dabei, kann aber keine sichere Zusage machen.
Sonst nächste Woche!!!!


----------



## Chakaman (29. Mai 2008)

Abgesagt wegen des Unwetters....


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. Mai 2008)

vielleicht geh ic hspäter noch ne runde wenns wieder trocken is


----------



## Thomas (3. Juni 2008)

Zweiter Versuch: Wir treffen uns donnerstag um 19:00 vor der Kreisverwaltung - hoffentlich diesmal ohne Gewittersturm.


----------



## M!key (3. Juni 2008)

hi! die idee find ich klasse, würd mich da auch gern mal einklinken  hab diesen donnerstag jedoch leider erst um punkt 19:00 feierabend, ich würde dann etwas verspätet (so +15minuten) erscheinen.

schon so ne grobe idee wo es langgehn könnte?


----------



## frankZer (3. Juni 2008)

Falls ich früh genug Feierabend machen kann, werde ich auch mitfahren. Wie zügig wird denn gefahren? Ich gehöre sicher nicht zu der schnellen Truppe.


----------



## Thomas (4. Juni 2008)

Wir fahren so, dass jeder mitkommt - bin selbst auch nicht der allerschnellste..


----------



## Thomas (5. Juni 2008)

M!key schrieb:


> hi! die idee find ich klasse, würd mich da auch gern mal einklinken  hab diesen donnerstag jedoch leider erst um punkt 19:00 feierabend, ich würde dann etwas verspätet (so +15minuten) erscheinen.
> 
> schon so ne grobe idee wo es langgehn könnte?


Hallo,
ich denke mal, dass wir den Kuhberg rauffahren (Rheingrafenstrasse -> Emil Jakob Weg -> Gut Rheingrafenstein) - du kannst ja unterwegs dazustossen (bspw Spielplatz Trimmdichpfad oder unten am Anfang des Emil Jakob Wegs / Ecke Koernickestrasse).

Ich nehme mein Handy mit, kannst ja kurz durchklingeln...
+49 177 788 53 68
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sne4k (5. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!key (5. Juni 2008)

schade, der post kam zu spät  war so um viertel nach 7 an der Kreisverwaltung und habe euch wahrscheinlich grade verpasst. egal, in 2 wochen bin ich auf jeden fall dabei (kann nächste woche nicht...). bis dann  

so nebenbei: wie wars heute eigentlich?


----------



## Thomas (6. Juni 2008)

Kurz Info für die, die nicht konnten:
wir waren gestern zu sechst unterwegs, plus luftikuss08, der zwar am Treffpunkt war, da er aber direkt von der Arbeit kam nicht mitfahren konnte.
Wir sind eine Runde über den Kuhberg, HoChi Minh und Wienekes Waldidyll gefahren und haben nachher noch Après Bike in einem Biergarten im Salinental gemacht.

Nächste Woche ist wieder Start um 19:00
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## luftikuss08 (7. Juni 2008)

Bin noch losgefahren, habe euch aber nicht mehr gefunden. Schade!
Will morgen nochmal ne Runde drehen, ca. 11:00.
Wer will mit??

Viele Grüsse Luftikuss08


----------



## Thomas (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
*ganz vergessen - jetzt Donnerstag abend spielt Deutschland bei der EM gegen Kroatien - ich schlage daher vor die Feierabendrunde diese Woche auf Mittwoch abend zu verlegen.*

Bitte meldet euch kurz...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## frankZer (8. Juni 2008)

Ich bin weder am Mittwoch (Arbeiten) noch Donnerstag (Fussball) am Start. Dann bis in einer Woche.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## luftikuss08 (8. Juni 2008)

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht werde ich am Mittwoch dabei sein 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (10. Juni 2008)

mittwoch geht klar!


----------



## sne4k (11. Juni 2008)

[x] höchstwahrscheinlich dabei

MfG


----------



## smutje74 (11. Juni 2008)

Da bin ich dabei....


----------



## Thomas (12. Juni 2008)

So, wir waren gestern auf dem Rotenfels unterwegs mit Abschluss im Körnchen. 
Kommende Woche: je nachdem wie Deutschland heute abend und im nächsten Spiel spielt, sind sie kommende Woche Donnerstag (als Grupenzweiter) oder Freitag (als Gruppenerster) dran - also fahren wir entweder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Juni 2008)

Also diese Woche wieder Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr Kreisverwaltung? 
Ich kann jetzt doch mitfahren


----------



## Thomas (17. Juni 2008)

Cool!
ich denke schon, dass ich dabeibin - habe mich in Winterberg am Freitag erkältet bei 5° und Regen - Erkältung sollte morgen aber wieder weg sein.
Bis morgen dann!


----------



## smutje74 (17. Juni 2008)

Servus... ich bin dabei 
@Thomas: Du meintest wohl Willingen, oder?


----------



## Thomas (17. Juni 2008)

Nee, Winterberg:



 

 

 

 

In Winterberg im Regen mit Bergamont fahren, danach noch in Willingen auf dem Festival (auch Regen)


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2008)

Ich muss leider Absagen, meine Erkältung ist schlimmer geworden und ich bin nur am rumhusten...

Bin nächste Woche wieder dabei...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## luftikuss08 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsche Gute Beserungund das es nächste Woche für dich wieder möglich ist.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (21. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne zum letzten Mal wegen der EM den nächsten Termin um 2 Tage vorziehen, von Donnerstag auf *Dienstag* abend - 19:00 an der Kreisverwaltung.

Ist jemand dabei?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (24. Juni 2008)

Ok... ich werd anwesend sein, zumindestens körperlich. 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (24. Juni 2008)

Cool, da lad ich dich doch glatt danach noch auf was zu trinken ein


----------



## M!key (24. Juni 2008)

yup bin auch am start


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juni 2008)

dabei


----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
war wieder ne schöne Runde gestern.





hier gibts die 50% auf Bikeklamotten:
http://de.shop3essen.com/shop/kategorien/148_MTB

Ab nächster Woche dann wieder Start Donnerstag um 19:00 an der Kreisverwaltung. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. Juni 2008)

Plöd! meine größe gibts nichtmehr.....


----------



## Thomas (26. Juni 2008)

Ich war heute mit Max und Johannes (7 & 5 Jahre) in Bretzenheim - der neue Pumptrack hat beiden gut gefallen und nach etwas Übung sind beide die Seite zu den Feldern hin allein gefahren, Max hat auch noch die höheren Hügel auf der Waldseite probiert und kam zumindest am Ende ohne Hilfe irgendwie drüber. Hat beiden einen Heidenspass gemacht!!

Es waren auch noch eine Gruppe Locals (Schulkinder) da, einer von denen ist von der Rampe runter ziemlich flüssig alles gesprungen, sah schon recht klasse aus (Kona Fully)

Kai: das Camelbak kann ich dir auch am kommenden Donnerstag mitbringen - oder? brauchst du es komplett (inkl. Trinkblase) oder nur den Rucksack?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (26. Juni 2008)

ja donnerstag passt. komplett mit blase wär cool.   schön das es euch spass gemacht hat. die kids sind öfters da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cke (27. Juni 2008)

danke fürs informieren, aber meine donnerstage sind immer bis abends um 12-01 Uhr verplant! wünsch euch aber viel spaß, vielleicht fällt bei mir mal was aus, dann komm ich mit! kenn ja viele von euch noch nicht, is sicher lustig mit so kranken da rum zu gurken!  (krank ist lieb gemeint!!) 
ps: ich hab keine ausdauer ;P


----------



## caress (3. Juli 2008)

pumptrack fertig?

*sabber* hmm, wird zeit fürn heimatbesuch


----------



## poo-cocktail (3. Juli 2008)

ich will ja hier nicht schwarzmalen, aber es sieht danach aus als ob die tour heut abend ins wasser fällt oder?
schade.... wie machen wir das mitm camelback thomas?


----------



## Thomas (3. Juli 2008)

Pessimist...
hier hat vorhin kurz geregnet , sich jetz aber wieder beruhigt. Ich glaube nicht an Hagel und Gewitter....

Falls es doch schlecht werden sollte, bring ich es dir heute abend vorbei, ich muss eh nochwas in KH abholen...


----------



## M!key (3. Juli 2008)

wie siehts jetzt aus? müsste so bis 18 uhr bescheid wissen, weil ich mich dann aufn weg nach KH mache. Ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun und würde dann entweder das rad in KH aufbaun oder direkt wieder heimfahrn. könntet ihr mich kurz anklingeln wenns abgesagt wird? ( 0176/29667709 )

@thomas: wenns heut ins wasser fällt, könnt ich aufm Rückweg nach Hause das teil abholen?


----------



## Thomas (3. Juli 2008)

M!key schrieb:


> wie siehts jetzt aus? müsste so bis 18 uhr bescheid wissen, weil ich mich dann aufn weg nach KH mache. Ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun und würde dann entweder das rad in KH aufbaun oder direkt wieder heimfahrn. könntet ihr mich kurz anklingeln wenns abgesagt wird? ( 0176/29667709 )
> 
> @thomas: wenns heut ins wasser fällt, könnt ich aufm Rückweg nach Hause das teil abholen?



Also,
das Wetter kommt ja aus dem Westen, hier in Mandel siehts noch ok aus. Abholen:klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (10. Juli 2008)

So,
die meisten Mitfahrer sind diese Woche in Alpe d'Huez auf der Megavalanche (und ich kann auch nicht), deshalb fällt der Treff diese Woche aus.

Ich bin die kommenden 2 Wochen ebenfalls unterwegs - aber Ihr könnt ja auch ohne mich gut fahren 
bis bald
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. Juli 2008)

so megavalanche ohne nennenswerte verluste absolviert  wer ist donnerstag dabei?


----------



## M!key (15. Juli 2008)

yep bin dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt. ab jetzt auch mit protektoren...


----------



## b4cke (15. Juli 2008)

wieviel Uhr noch mal  

Ich würde gerne mit, jedoch ist mein neuer Dakine  Rucksack  mit Helm- und Protektorenhalterung  noch nicht da 
 Habe den Kram sonst immer halb angehabt und den Helm am Rucksack mit ein paar geschickten Spielereien festgemacht, jedoch keine sehr sichere Sache, vor allem nicht auf längeren Touren und ihr wisst ja wie teuer son ff- Helm ist ...

Hoffe er kommt morgen oder übermorgen, dann schau ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## M!key (15. Juli 2008)

um 19:00 treffen wir uns immer vor der Kreisverwaltung...

ich könnt dir anbieten, deinen helm bei mir hinten draufzuschnallen (hab keinen FF, daher platz). hab den dakine apex rucksack, das ist auch der den du bestellt hast?


----------



## b4cke (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist ein sehr nettes Angebot, hast du den sowieso dabei oder würdest du den nur wegen mir mitnehmen? Will dir keine extra Umstände bereiten (und wehe du willst mit meinem ff-H abhauen  ) 

Ich hab mir den Drafter , also die kleinere Variante geholt. Ist das System so gut wie ich es mir vorstelle oder hackt es? (Also das transportieren, geht das gut?) 

Hoffentlich bis Donnerstag


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Juli 2008)

für was brauchts du nen FF? wir gehen ja nicht shutteln und rein bergabfahren. nur ein kleines türchen


----------



## M!key (15. Juli 2008)

den rucksack hab ich eh immer dabei wegen dem trinksystem. und ich glaub sooo schnell bin ich auch nicht dass ich dir abhaun würde 
ich kann jetzt nur den transport von nem dirt-helm beurteilen und das geht auf jeden fall gut, der passt locker in das fach und hält auch gut drin. die beinprotektoren lassen sich auch relativ schnell unten befestigen und halten sicher. bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil 

aber... ich glaub auch dass du keinen FF brauchst


----------



## b4cke (16. Juli 2008)

blub, wo wollt ihr denn langfahren? ich habe grundsätzlich immer nen ff dabei, seit dem ich gesehen habe wie sich ein freund von mir auf einer tour  den Zahn rausgeschlagen hat ... war kein schöner Anblick! (und sein CC-Helm hat da nix geholfen  )

leider kann ich wohl doch nicht. dachte mein termin fällt aus, doch bleibt er bestehen... 

nächste Woche sollte aber ohne Probleme klappe


----------



## b4cke (24. Juli 2008)

Fährt heut wer? wieviel uhr? wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juli 2008)

bin leider nicht dabei. 
Treffpunkt und Zeitpunkt sollte ja geblieben sein.....


----------



## frankZer (24. Juli 2008)

Ich werde heute wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei sein. Treffpunkt ist an der Kreisverwaltung um 19:00h ?
Falls nicht korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## b4cke (24. Juli 2008)

sorry jungs ... bin losgefahren und hab dann nach nen paar minuten gemerkt das mein wasserreservoir ausgelaufen ist ... hat dann alles nen bissel gedauert und so hab ich euch dann verpasst ... better luck next time.


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. Juli 2008)

wer ist denn am donnerstag dabei?


----------



## smutje74 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich vielleicht, muß mal schauen,was meine Hand bis dahin macht... 
Ich würd mal gerne die Fotos von der Mega von dir haben, wann haste mal Zeit???


----------



## Thomas (29. Juli 2008)

Bin wieder da, bin am Donnerstag mit am Start!


----------



## Thomas (5. August 2008)

So , letzte Woche waren wir zu fünft unterwegs und haben eine gemütliche Runde gedreht - dabei wurde sogar das "Loch" aufwärts mit nur einmal Fuss absetzen bezwungen.

Jetzt am Donnerstag ist wieder Abfahrt wie gewohnt um 19:00 vor der Kreisverwaltung in der Salinenstrasse in Bad Kreuznach.

Bis dahin
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (6. August 2008)

Auf mich kannste auf jedenfall zählen.
Das lecker Feierabendbierchen will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 
Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Thomas (8. August 2008)

So, 
gestern waren wir wieder zu fünft unterwegs - wegen eines Platten etwas verspätet gestartet sind wir dann eine schöne Runde über den Kuhberg gefahren...




... und waren genau passend zum Beginn des Unwetters wieder in Bad Kreuznach. Ich hoffe es sind noch alle trocken und ohne Blitzschaden  heimgekommen.

Für die Mega-Fahrer: hier gibts klasse Fotos von der Megavalanche (etwas runterscrollen)
http://hoshi-k-yoshida.dbap.de/

bis nächste Woche
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (8. August 2008)

Hallöle,

ich kam noch fast trocken nach Hause, hatte nur ein paar Tropfen abbekommen. Aber der Blitz hatte keine Chance mich zu kriegen, ich war ja selbst, wie ein geölter Blitz unterwegs....
Haste mich doch erwischt mit deiner Linse. 

Bis nächste Woche
           &
Danke für den Link


----------



## Mc Cool (8. August 2008)

coole Sache mal schauen wann ich mal dazu komme mit zu fahren muß aber erst das Bike auf Vordermann bringen. Vor allem die Bremse lassen zu Wünschen übrig. Muß mir mal anderes Modell holen, sehen aus wie V - Brake werden aber von der Seite gezogen. Denke werde mir die Hs 33 holen. Für Scheibenbremse keine Vorrichtung da.

gruß Mc Cool


ps.: Wenn ich mit Bike nehmt bissl Rücksicht auf mich (lach ) Kondition hat etwas nachgelassen


----------



## Thomas (10. August 2008)

So, ich fahre am Donnerstag mit, werde aber danach nichts mehr mit trinken gehen, weil es noch auf den Jahrmarkt geht 
Nix wie enunner!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. August 2008)

nach einer woche höhentraining auch wieder am start. aber ich glaub jahrmarktsdonnerstag lass ich dieses jahr aus das wochenende wird hart genug


----------



## bladeworks78 (11. August 2008)

hallo thomas, 
war ne schöne runde am donnerstag. hab nur noch wenige kilometer machen können, bevor es dann richtig mit blitz und donner losging. wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich am donnerstag wieder dabei. ( auch ohne beinschoner  - smutje  :- ) 
gruss
dirk :


----------



## smutje74 (11. August 2008)

Servus,

werd auch wieder von der Partie sein...
@Dirk: Bei deinen gebisslosen Pedalen brauchste das auch nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaXeS (12. August 2008)

Hallo erst mals an alle, wollte fragen kann man noch zu euch stoßen... am Donnerstag um 19 Uhr?
Bin leider nicht gut und Ausdauer na ja ...
aber hab Spaß am fahren.

Smutje hat mich nett hier drauf verwiesen über nen Freund


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. August 2008)

sicher! es kann jeder mitfahren der mag.


----------



## PaXeS (13. August 2008)

Hat vll noch jemand von euch Lust und auch die Zeit, Samstags und Sonntags ne Runde zu drehen ? 
Falls ja, würde so 1-3 Stündchen fahren ...


----------



## Taurin1 (13. August 2008)

wäre mein Bike wieder ganz wäre ich dabei


----------



## poo-cocktail (13. August 2008)

dafür halte ich in meinem fuhrpark immer mehrere einsatzbereite zweiräder bereit. dann kann ich auch fahren wenn mal was kaputt ist


----------



## 7 Zwerge (14. August 2008)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> dafür halte ich in meinem fuhrpark immer mehrere einsatzbereite zweiräder bereit. dann kann ich auch fahren wenn mal was kaputt ist



Die sind doch deinem Bruder!
(der fährt doch auch viel toller)


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. August 2008)

ähm.............stimmt ja garnicht


----------



## PaXeS (14. August 2008)

bis gleich Jungs


----------



## Thomas (15. August 2008)

Hi zusammen, war gestern wieder eine schöne Runde!

Wer nicht dabei war - wir waren gestern zu acht unterwegs (neuer Rekord).

Neuerung für kommende Woche: *Abfahrtszeit* ist 19:00, d.h. Treffen ein paar Minuten vorher, dass wir pünktlich wegkommen.

Schick mir bitte eine PN mit Euren Handynummern, ich mache eine Liste draus , die ich dann verteile.

Nix wie enunner 
Thomas


----------



## b4cke (15. August 2008)

hat spaß gemacht! hoffe dem verletzten gehts wieder gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaXeS (16. August 2008)

Verletzt ---> Paar Kratzer   och das heilt, brennt ein wenig und hätte genäht werden sollen. Bin aber zu spät ins Krankenhaus und nun verheilt es so. 
Sonst gehts mir wieder super, dauert halt bis es verheilt weil es beim bewegen immer wieder aufreist ... aber in 2-3 Wochen ist alles wieder heile 
Dann bin ich wieder dabei und dann gibts auch ne Runde  für die 2 Stürze ...
Dem wichtigsten (meinem Rad ) geht auch gut ist nichts kaputt nur der Poplock Hebel war ein wenig verschoben nach links ... aber das ist ja nicht der Rede wert.
Greetz Pascal

PS: Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. August 2008)

kleiner tip, johanniskrautöl in ne mullbinde und dann auf die schürfwunde, dann heilts viel schneller


----------



## PaXeS (17. August 2008)

Okay werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren, aber heute nacht nicht mehr. Verband bleibt nun bis morgen. Muss nur etwas aufpassen das es nicht eitert (Slabe dafür hab ich um dem entgegen zu wirken), habs zwar versucht gründlich zu reinigen aber ein paar Dreckbrocken waren noch drinne.
Aber sonst gehts super ... so was hält einen nicht auf. Hab heute ne mini Runde um den Block gedreht mitem Bike.


----------



## BAfH (19. August 2008)

Moin Jungs 
bin neulich nach dem verlassen der gruppe gerade noch mit dem letzen licht der "Sonne" nach hause gekommen. aber da die tage ja nicht länger werden wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr so an den Bikes habt? oder fahrt ihr mit helmlampe? nach hinten habe ich was nur für vorne fehlt da noch was. könnt ihr was empfehlen ????
gruss ALEX


----------



## Thomas (22. August 2008)

Minilampe: Fenix

War wieder ne schöne Runde gestern. Zur Rettungsaktion stehen Details in der Zeitung heute - eine Frau war beim Klettern abgestürzt und hatte sich schwer verletzt. 

Bis kommende Woche
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## frankZer (25. August 2008)

PaXeS schrieb:


> Hat vll noch jemand von euch Lust und auch die Zeit, Samstags und Sonntags ne Runde zu drehen ?
> Falls ja, würde so 1-3 Stündchen fahren ...



bei ner sonntagsrunde bin ich dabei, da ich donnerstags im moment keine zeit habe.


----------



## PaXeS (26. August 2008)

Okay Sonntags hab ich auch Zeit, wann passt es dir denn von der Zeit her ? frankZer


----------



## ahabash (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Thread beim "googeln" gefunden.
Wahrscheinlich arbeite ich demnächst in BK. 
Wer kann / darf denn bei der Feierabendrunde mitradeln. Bin im Moment wieder "Anfänger" nach eine Sprunggelenks-OP letztes Jahr. 
Wie alt darf man denn höchstens sein und wie fit muss man mindestens sein damit man "mitkommt". 
Grüße A.H.


----------



## frankZer (26. August 2008)

mitfahren darf jeder, da gibts keine einschränkung. ich bin auch mitgekommen und fit war bzw. bin ich zur zeit sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (28. August 2008)

moin moin 
wie sieht es denn heute abend aus ich wäre dabei!!!!

gruss alex


----------



## smutje74 (28. August 2008)

Servus,

ich muß erkältet Absagen, aber ich kenn da ne Truppe, die kommt auf jedenfall vorbei. Hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (28. August 2008)

Heulsuse! Da muss ich ja alleine was trinken gehen 
Gute Besserung....

Abfahrt wie immer um 19:00...


----------



## PaXeS (31. August 2008)

Die Woche wäre ich wieder mit dabei.
Lampe schon dran bauen oder gehts noch ohne ?


----------



## M!key (1. September 2008)

wollt mich mal kurz melden, weil ich ja lange nicht mehr mitgefahren bin und ihr mich vielleicht schon vermisst habt  also ich hatte in der letzen zeit keine möglichkeit zu fahren weil ich ja am lufthansa test teilgenommen hatte und mich drauf vorbereiten musste. jetzt so im herbst fahr ich wieder bmx und werde dann von meinem ersparten zivi gehalt im frühling ein neues mtb kaufen 

bis dahin euch noch viel spass!
(man sieht sich dann 2009 wieder auf 26 zoll  )


----------



## Thomas (2. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich hoffe Fabian gehts wieder besser - nach der perfekten Vor-Ort-Versorgung wäre alles andere auch ein Wunder 

Ich bin ab morgen auf der Eurobike, also am Donnerstag nicht dabei.

Habe auch eine neue Handy-Nr: +49 151 229 635 02

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (12. September 2008)

Nach der Runde gestern kamen wir beim Après Bike im Körnchen noch auf die grandiose Idee, kommende Woche auch den Lemberg zu fahren 

Ich muss dummerweise meinen Sohn donnerstags vom Fußball abholen, Startzeit bliebe also bei 19:00.

Wer hat Lust und Lampe um mitzufahren? Der Plan ist hochzufahren (über Schmittenstollen oder Golfplatz, noch unklar), oben kurze Pause, dann nach der Abfahrt wieder zurück nach KH...

Was denkt ihr? Wer wäre mit dabei?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bladeworks78 (16. September 2008)

1


----------



## bladeworks78 (16. September 2008)

hallo thomas, 
lust und lampe hab ich schon aber um 19.00 nuhr danochmal hochzufahren weiss ichnicht. die zustimmung oder das feedback auf deine frage ist ja auch eher verhalten!!!
also wenn wetter is und nix anderes dazwischenkommt bin ich am do da, lampe hab ich eh immer dabei. 

gruss
dirk


----------



## smutje74 (16. September 2008)

Servus, 

ich sach ma zu, Beleuchtung hab ich dann mal mit, aber wenn de Thomas mit seinem Flutlicht dabei ist, brauchen wir das ja nicht mal... 
Was haltetet ihr davon, wenn wir den Birkerhof hochfahren und dann das Schinderhannes-Loch runter ans Trombachtal, dann weiter auf den Lemberg?
Schmittestollen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu assi.

Gruß


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. September 2008)

bei wetter dabei


----------



## Thomas (16. September 2008)

Birkerhof hoch: 
dann lass uns das so machen, wenn wir wieder unten sind können wir ja weitersehen, wie spät und hell es noch / schon ist und ob wir noch auf den Lemberg fahren oder nicht


----------



## 7 Zwerge (17. September 2008)

Also ich persönlich wäre ja für diesen einen schmalen Waldweg, den mit den Wurzeln, der Treppe mit den Stufen und den Bäumen links und rechts den Berg runter.


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. September 2008)

das ist doch der wo auc hdie vielen steine sind oder?...manchmal liegen da auch Blätter


----------



## Thomas (18. September 2008)

mal was ganz anderes - könnte für die dreckspring und bergab fraktion interessant sein - in eltville wird unter der autobahnbrücke eine strecke eröffnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5134471#post5134471


----------



## b4cke (18. September 2008)

ich will auch mal wieder mit, hab aber so viele termine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (19. September 2008)

Gestern Abend war eine legendäre Mondschein-Tour - zu fünft auf Umwegen über den Birkerhof auf den Lemberg und zurück nach Bad Kreuznach. (bis 22:00)

War am Ende zwar ein wenig frisch, ich fand es aber Klasse!
Ich hoffe es sind noch alle gut heimgekommen,
bis zum nächsten Mal
Thomas


----------



## bladeworks78 (19. September 2008)

guten morgen alle verrückten die es sich nehmen liessen um 19.00 uhr in dämmerung aufzubrechen  den lemberg zu bezwingen. 

wie von unserem initiator thomas schon erwähnt war es éine grandiose tour im mondschein bei termperaturen dem gefrierpunkt sich nähernd. 

dank unserer effektiven beleuchtung sind wir gut durchgekommen und haben nebenbei das komplette  wild aus den wäldern vertrieben. 

nebenbei auch nochmal das lob an unseren nightride guide *MARTIN* der uns mit einigen anlaufschwierigkeiten gut durchgebracht hat. 

bis zur nächsten woche in alter frische 

dirk 

ps. beachtliche leistung für unsere nightride runde: wir hatten am ende ca. 30 km und 500 hm gerissen -- weiter so


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. September 2008)

wie groß müssen wir den jetz die "normalen" Touren dimensionieren wenn wir am feierabend schon 30km und 50hm vernichten?


----------



## smutje74 (24. September 2008)

SERVUS Miteinand...

ich melde mich mal für die Tour am Do. an.
Bleibt eigentlich die Zeit die selbe(19:00Uhr)?

Gruß


----------



## ahabash (24. September 2008)

je mehr ich hier mitlese umso mehr denke ich, dass ich da noch sehr viel trainieren muss bevor ich es wagen werde mitzufahren .....


----------



## kmp (24. September 2008)

moin, 
wie siehts aus Fahrt ihr um 19Uhr oder früher, wo es schon so früh dunkel wird (wann wirds eigentlich dunkel!?^^). Bin am überelgen mein Bike mal wieder mit heim zu nehmen in KH ist es halt schöner zu fahren als in Aachen und ich bin ne Woche da und es soll jutes Wetter werden. Hab nur leider (noch) keinerlei Beleuchtung am Rad. sneak würde wohl auch wieder mitkommen, auch ohne Lampe (der war am Anfang paar mal bei der Feierabendrunde dabei).
...bin allerdings schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr auf MTB unterwegs gewesen, nur viel in der Stadt...aber solangs nicht mehr als 30km werden sollte es gehen...
mfg


----------



## Thomas (24. September 2008)

@ ahabash: Vergiss es - fahr einfach mit! Spass und Unterhaltung stehen wirklich im Vodergrund - für die Tempo und Ausdauerleute gibt es sonntags um 10:00 einen etwas strafferen Treff an der Pauluskirche (?), habe ich gehört.

Wir treffen uns wieder um 19:00 und fahren diesmal sicher eine kleinere Runde... Lampe mitbringen ist aber sicher eine gute Idee.... 
(falls ihr früher fahren wollt müsste ich später dazustossen, da eins meiner Kinder vorher noch Fußball Training hat und ich es vor 19:00 nicht schaffe)


----------



## ahabash (24. September 2008)

@Thomas,
Danke für den Zuspruch ...

Es kann aber sein, dass ich morgen abend meinen 
Praxis-Computer hier auf Vordermann bringen muss ...
Das ist leider nicht allein von mir abhängig ...

Und ob meine Lampe das mitmacht weiß ich auch noch nicht  ....  ;-)


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. September 2008)

Wann wirds dunkel - kann man z.b. hier sehen:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0000646&d=0&prev=3days

(19:17 Uhr)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmp (24. September 2008)

hat das denn dann überhaupt Sinn um die Zeit ohne Lampe zu fahren, oder dann besser gleich lassen (kann das grad nicht wirklich einschätzen, wenn um 19:17 die Sonne untergeht heißt das ja noch nicht dass es sofort dunkel ist)? Mehr als ne normale Anstecklampe werd ich auf die schnelle nicht auftreiben können und die wird vermutlich nicht reichen!?
Oder hat wer mehrere und kann welche für die Tour stellen?
Wollt mir irgendwann so eine nette LED Lampe selber bauen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit um mich mit der Thematik näher zu beschäftigen...
ansonsten muss ich halt mittags fahren.


----------



## smutje74 (24. September 2008)

Keine Panik... 
Ich bring ne Kopflampe und ne Standartlampe für den Lenker mit.
Welchen Lenkerdurchmesser haste denn?

Gruß


----------



## kmp (24. September 2008)

25,4mm, wär natürlich cool^^ muss ich mir nur noch so ne ansteckrückleuchte organisieren, aber des sollte nicht das problem sein. würde aber morgen nochmal definitiv zu/absagen, kanns noch nicht 100% sagen obs zeitlich passt.


----------



## sne4k (25. September 2008)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei, habe allerdings überhaupt keine Beleuchtung.

Hat jemand zufällig noch ne Lampe über, die ich leihweise bekommen könnte?

MfG


----------



## smutje74 (25. September 2008)

Vorschlag: Wir fahren alle dem Thoms hinterher, der hat nämlich ne Stadionbeleuchtung am Rad. 
Ich hab noch ne weitere Kopflampe, die kann ich dir mitbringen.


----------



## sne4k (25. September 2008)

Danke!

Dann sieht man sich heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (25. September 2008)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir fahren alle dem Thomas hinterher, der hat nämlich ne Stadionbeleuchtung am Rad.


Der Thomas ist *immer noch* erkältet und wird sich noch weiter hinten als sonst (wenn denn möglich) einreihen...


----------



## kmp (25. September 2008)

keine Sorge so lang wie ich nimmer auf dem Rad war werd ich dich sicher negativ toppen...
denn bis heut Abend!


----------



## frankZer (25. September 2008)

Ich werde heute mal wieder dabei sein, also wirst du nicht der letzte sein


----------



## Thomas (25. September 2008)

Ich hätte noch eine Mega Lampe abzugeben:
http://www.psycholampe.de/powerpsycho.htm

wer Interesse hat meldet sich. Ist komplett in Ordnung, derjenige sollte sich nur einen neuen Akku anschaffen, der alte hält nicht mehr sehr lange.

Befestigung erfolgt am Lenker bombenfest. Lampe leuchtet *sehr* hell / breit / weit.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (29. September 2008)

wie wars am Lac Blanc? 
Gibt es schwerere Schäden an Mensch oder Maschine zu beklagen?


----------



## ahabash (29. September 2008)

Hallo,
was soll eigentlich die Lampe kosten?
Falls ich es doch noch schaffe einmal mitzufahren ...
Grüße
AH


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2008)

War hammer megamäßig sau geil! Hammer Wetter. Gibt für jeden was passend zum Fahrstil. Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall mitdem Fully anreisen. Dumm das die gestern das letzte mal aufhatten und wirs nich vorher schonmal dahin geschafft haben dieses jahr.
Keine Schäden zu beklagen, dafür haben wir fast jedes Hindernis bezwungen was es da gibt  

......das Roadgap schickt!


----------



## smutje74 (30. September 2008)

WAAAssssss, das letzte mal, VERDAMMT!!!!! 

Und der Step Up nach den Drops war richtig funny. 
Kann mich nur dem überragendem Urteil anschliessen.
Das ist so ein Park, den man mal besucht haben muß....

Gruß


----------



## BAfH (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin 

da die Wetterlage ja zur Zeit nicht so beständig ist wollte ich nur mal wissen wie das bei euch mit der Regenbeständigkeit aussieht???
Fahren bei Regen, Wind??
Ich bin Wetter unabhänig 

Gruss ALEX


----------



## Thomas (1. Oktober 2008)

ich falle morgen aus , da immernoch krank . 
Mein Doc hat mir auch von meinem Halbmarathon am WE abgeraten, bin daher etwas gefrustet...
Viel Spaß  (das Wetter soll wieder gut sein ab morgen)
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (1. Oktober 2008)

wenn das wetter morgen einigermaßen trocken ist und ich auch noch zeitig aus der firma raus komme werde ich dabei sein. 

gruß,
frank


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. Oktober 2008)

Auch nicht am Start. Nächste Woche wahrscheinlich wieder.


----------



## frankZer (2. Oktober 2008)

Da es zur Zeit doch gewaltig schüttet bleib ich daheim. Nachste Woche vielleicht wieder,


----------



## Thomas (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus - ich bin dabei.
Wer fährt heute abend noch mit?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dabei...


----------



## sne4k (9. Oktober 2008)

Wegen fehlender starker Beleuchtung bin ich heute abend nicht dabei.

Ich wünsche aber gute Fahrt 

MfG


----------



## BAfH (9. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## smutje74 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir nochmal Leuchten mit bringen, aber ob die stark ist????


----------



## weezahh (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nach fast einem Jahr Abstinez mal wieder hier ins Forum geblickt und musste feststellen, daß es eine KH Feierabendrunde gibt. Jetzt frage ich mich, welches Ausmaß die Touren so haben (km und Hm). Ich habe frecherweise mal die Seiten 3 und 4 dieses Threads bei Lesen weggelassen und hoffe nicht, dass ausgerechnet dort etwas darüber steht...
Kann man die Touren mit den Touren der Feierabendrunde Bingen vergleichen (25km/500Hm)? Dort bin ich vor geraumer Zeit ab und zu mitgeradelt (oder besser: meist hinterher geradelt) und hatte teilweise ganz schön zu kämpfen.

In diesem Sinne
der weezahh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (14. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nicht, ob überaupt jemand mit tacho fährt, ich schonmal nicht. als ich mit war waren es jeweils so um die 2h. üblicherweise geht es gemütlich den berg (wobei ich immer ganz hinten dabei bin) hoch und möglichst spaßig wieder runter.


----------



## Thomas (14. Oktober 2008)

@weezahh:
ich bin schon öfters in Bingen mitgefahren -  in Bad Kreuznach geht es ein ganzes Stück gemütlicher zur Sache...
Im Anschluss ging es bisher auch schon häufig zum Après-Bike ins Körnchen.

Für die Schnellfahrer gibt es sonntags früh einen alternativen Biketreff an der Pauluskirche (?)...


----------



## Thomas (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein paar kurze Impressionen vom Abend des Winterberg Trips' der vergangenen Woche - zuerst ist Marcel (7 Zwerge) zu sehen , danach Martin (Smutje74)

[flv=1]http://si6.mtb-news.de/2008/winterberg-marcel-und-martin.flv[/flv]

Wer fährt denn heute alles mit?

Thomas


----------



## BAfH (16. Oktober 2008)

wenn es nicht anfängt zu schneien bin ich dabei 

alex


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Oktober 2008)

mir is zu nass.... da hinten is auch ganz schön dunkel richtung rotenfels / kuhberg


----------



## Thomas (17. Oktober 2008)

Alles Weicheier! 
Alex und ich sind auf dem Rotenfels rumgekurvt, samt Tunnel und "Martin, der 35 Minuten an einem Platten rumflickt"-Gedächtnis-Stelle .

Wetter war ok, der Untergrund wegen des Laubs ein wenig glitschig - die Fahrt hat viel Spass gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts morgen denn bei euch aus? 
Es soll ja trocken sein.


----------



## Thomas (23. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei, Superwetter hier!

Wie siehts mit den Bretzenheimern aus?


----------



## smutje74 (23. Oktober 2008)

Servus Thomas,

ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich aus der Firma komme. 
Ich hab momentan ein A-Loch als Chef...
Wenn ich es zeitig schaffe, dann JAP.

Gruß

P.S.: Warum werden nochmal die exakten Beschreibungen aus dem Post entfernt???


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Oktober 2008)

bin dabei


----------



## BAfH (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir im Urlaub das Knie verdreht und werde deshalb heute abend leider nicht kommen können  (mit Knieschine fährt es sich so schlecht) hoffe das ich mindestens die bis nächste Woche los bin und dann bin ich auch wieder dabei 

viel Spaß heute abend


----------



## Thomas (23. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2008)

So, gestern war es wieder eine sehr schöne, wenn auch frische Runde. Danke an Dirk für die bis dahin unbekannte Strecke.

Mein Highlight fand übrigens nach dem Biken statt - am Auto angekommen stellte sich heraus, dass ich meinen Schlüsselbund (eigentlich den meiner Frau) unterwegs verloren hatte  - mein erster Gedanke ging zu unserem nächtlichen Fotoshooting mitten im Wald, der zweite Gedanke zur Pumpaktion vor Abfahrt vor dem Gebäude der Kreisverwaltung. 
Schnell hingefahren - und da lag er noch, nach 2,5h - mitten auf dem Platz vor der Kreisverwaltung.


----------



## smutje74 (24. Oktober 2008)

JaJA,

die alten Männer....so sin se.
Werden immer vergesslicher und lassen die Schlüssel überall rumliegen.
So lange sie nicht vergessen morgens aufzustehen, um ihr morgendliches Geschäft zu erledigen, iss alles Gut.


----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist heute alles mit am Start?


----------



## poo-cocktail (30. Oktober 2008)

nicht dabei, schon wieder keine lust auf anschließend putzen . war auch gestern in der halle. so 1-2 tage halt ich grad so aus ohne radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier regnet es wieder, ich fahre auch nicht


----------



## BAfH (30. Oktober 2008)

hi 

1-2 tage ohne fahrrad wären gut ich bin für 2 woche ohne bike 
SCHEI.. Knie   Bänderanriss + dehnung 
hoffe auf nächste woche


----------



## Thomas (5. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich war gestern mit Dirk beim Spinning - in Guldental läuft das Di & Do von 20-21 Uhr abends - sieht von aussen eher nach einer halboffziellen  Veranstaltung aus, Raum, Räder, Trainer etc waren dann aber doch Top - es waren über 20 Spinner dort, also sehr gut besucht.

Donnerstag sollen es 15° sein und trocken dazu - fährt da jemand mit? Ich bin um 19:00 am Treffpunkt.

Hat noch jemand Lust beim Winterpokal ein Team aufzumachen? WP ist ein Trainingswettbewerb, der motiviert, fit über den Winter zu kommen. Man kann auch ohne Team teilnehmen, mit Team gibt es aber ein wenig Gruppenzwang, auch bei Mistwetter rauszugehen. Jedesmal wenn man Sport gemacht hat trägt man Art und Dauer ein und es gibt Punkte dafür. Der WP ist am Montag losgegangen und läuft bis Ende März.
Link: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Also - wer ist mit dabei?

Ich habe hier ein Team gegeründet, wer mag kann sich dirket dort anmelden (ist nur ein Klick)
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/473

bis Donnerstag
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. November 2008)

bin am donnerstag auf nem konzert einer in deutschland nicht so sehr bekannten punk rock kapelle  nächste woche wieder...


----------



## smutje74 (5. November 2008)

Dito...


----------



## frankZer (5. November 2008)

ich bin mal wieder bis donnerstag in ludwigshafen.


----------



## luftikuss08 (6. November 2008)

Ich kann leider auch nicht (Fortbildung)


----------



## Thomas (6. November 2008)

Winterpokal:
der aktuelle Stand - da ist noch etwas Luft nach oben, denke ich


----------



## Thomas (6. November 2008)

Ok, wenn alle absagen: wenn sich bis 18:00 niemand meldet mache ich Alternativprogramm und gehe heute abend zum Spinning,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (6. November 2008)

Moin 

da bin ich ja noch in der Frist.

ich (und mein Knie ) sind heute dabei!!!

gruss alex


----------



## Thomas (6. November 2008)

ok, freu mich.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## frankZer (12. November 2008)

Wie sieht es bei euch morgen aus?


----------



## smutje74 (13. November 2008)

Servus,

Akku ist auf geladen, Stimmung ist Bike bedürftig...
...also ich sach ma jap, da bin ich dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (13. November 2008)

sorry, ich diesmal nicht, bin aber nächste Woche wieder mit am Start,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## BAfH (20. November 2008)

Ich bin heute abend nicht dabei (bin die woche noch in der Schule in Wetzlar) wünsche euch aber viel spaß und eine gut Fahrt "LUST UND LAMPE"

Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (20. November 2008)

Regnen soll es nicht. Wenn sich bis 17:00 jemand meldet fahre ich mit, ansonsten gehe ich um 20:00 zum Spinning nach Guldental - wenn jemand mitkommen möchte - gerne, am besten anrufen (meine Telefonnummer steht hier) oder mailen, dann machen wir die Details aus.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. November 2008)

nicht dabei! bin erkältet...


----------



## frankZer (20. November 2008)

ich wolte eigentlich mitfahren, da ich aber über zwei stunden von LU nach hause gebraucht hatte, konnte ich es vergessen.
nächste woche kann ich auch nicht. 

gruß,
frank


----------



## Thomas (20. November 2008)

Abkürzung über Saarbrücken genommen ?


----------



## frankZer (21. November 2008)

Nee, da ein 20km Stau auf der A61 war, dachte ich mir ich fahr über die B9, da war ich aber nicht der erste mit der idee. Also durfte ich dann rund um Worms im Stau stehen.


----------



## PaXeS (24. November 2008)

Hey Hey,
wollte anfragen ob wer Lust & Laune hat früher zu fahren. 

War etwas in der Versenkung und durch die Schichten konnte ich nicht mitfahren... hatte noch eine Zwergfellentzündung und da ist biken falch gefallen, leider.
Wer Lust hat bisschen durch den Schnee zu radeln kann sich ja mal bei mir melden, am besten per SMS 015111970332


----------



## BAfH (26. November 2008)

Also so wie es bei mir aussieht kann ich nicht viel früher 
aber 19 uhr würde gehen 

wer ist denn sonst noch dabei??

Wetter soll auch gut sein !!!

gruss alex


----------



## Thomas (27. November 2008)

um frankZer in der Teamwertung im Winterpokal auf Distanz zu halten (http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/473) wäre ich auch dabei (sofern es nicht regnet) 
bis heute abend
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (27. November 2008)

Ich wär auch dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Gruß


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. November 2008)

marcel ich und glaub der martin sind auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (27. November 2008)




----------



## BAfH (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin 
wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch morgen / heute abend aussieht?
Nach meinem Wetterfrosch soll es regnen bei +5°C!!!
Ich wäre trotzdem dabei !!!

wer noch ?


gruss alex


----------



## QRS (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei, Wetter egal!

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich falle aus - kein funktionierendes Bike da


----------



## smutje74 (4. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

so was... 
Thomas, ich hoffe dir ist bewußt, das ich dir jederzeit en Bike leihen kann.
Hast wohl nicht wirklich Lust bei dem Wetter im Wald rumzueiern... 
Ich falle sehr wahrscheinlich aus...
....hab en steifen......Hals vom vielen Layouten.

Gruß


----------



## frankZer (4. Dezember 2008)

Zwar etwas spät, aber egal:
Da ich krank und in LU bin ohne mich.


----------



## frankZer (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn bei euch morgen aus? von oben soll es schonmal trocken bleiben. Wenn ich früh genug daheim sein sollte bin ich dabei.


----------



## Thomas (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre mit dabei - wenn sich vor 18:00 jemand hier meldet. Ansonsten gehe ich spinnen.


----------



## smutje74 (11. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QRS (11. Dezember 2008)

Spinnen - also ehrlich! Davon werden wir den Thomas doch wohl abhalten können.

Ich bin (mit neuer Beleuchtung) dabei.

Detlef


----------



## Thomas (12. Dezember 2008)

Trotz recht frischer Temperaturen waren wir gestern zu viert unterwegs - gegen Ende wurde es dann sehr kalt, als Martin einen Platten am Hinterrad hatte (Steckachse ohne Schnellspanner - wer denkt sich denn sowas aus?!) und wir gefühlte 30 Minuten im eiskalten Wald standen. 





Dank Vollmond war es gestern sehr schön zu fahren - bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## bladeworks78 (12. Dezember 2008)

klar , der martin hat mal wieder die ganze gesellschaft aufgehalten  

gruss
dirk
ps. thomas ich war dann doch spinnen im warmen !!


----------



## Thomas (12. Dezember 2008)

und ich dachte schon du hättest Zwangspause, da deine Gabel eingeschickt ist...


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Dezember 2008)

jaja der martin hat das noch nicht so raus mit reifen flicken!


----------



## frankZer (12. Dezember 2008)

Dass der Reifen dann nach einem knappen Kilometer wieder platt war, war dann das Beste. Aber es kamen ja alle wieder heim, sogar der Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (18. Dezember 2008)

Moin Leute 

war letzte woche leider nicht dabei aber heute bin ich wieder fit 
ist denn noch jemand dabei?

gruss alex


----------



## Thomas (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann diese und kommende Woche nicht. 
Thomas


----------



## QRS (18. Dezember 2008)

ich komme auch!

Detlef


----------



## BAfH (1. Januar 2009)

Zuerst mal an alle ein "Frohes NEUES"

also ich denke mal nicht das heute jemand fährt , ich auch nicht (Bike und Fahrer kaputt )

gruss alex


----------



## Stefan1602 (2. Januar 2009)

Heute wird gefahren, sind um halb zwei spätestens oben auf dem Kuhberg am Spielplatz. Bis jetzt noch zu zweit...

Mal schauen ob es nicht doch zu glatt ist zum fahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## poo-cocktail (3. Januar 2009)

Wars im wald sehr eisig oder gings?


----------



## Thomas (3. Januar 2009)

ich war gestern (zu fuß) im Binger Wald, das war sehr eisig, mit dem Bike eher unlustig...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Stefan1602 (3. Januar 2009)

Die Steine und Wurzeln waren arschglatt, da wo Blätter sind gehts.
Die Straße zum Forsthaus Spreitel war nicht mehr zu befahren, ein Benz-Fahrer hat gemeint er müsse mal ausprobieren obs geht, ist dann aber von der Straße in den Graben gerutscht und kam nicht mehr vom Fleck.

Wir wollen uns heute um halb drei nochmal dort oben Treffen, die Sonne wird hoffentlich ihre Arbeit bis dahin geleistet haben.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust?!


----------



## poo-cocktail (3. Januar 2009)

die sonne verwandelt gerade den feldweg hinter meinem haus is eine lustige matschrutsche  es taut ja bloß die obere schicht an.

ich wünsch dann mal viel spass


----------



## Stefan1602 (5. Januar 2009)

So sah es am Sonntag aus. 
Wurzelweg und Blick von der Gans...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (22. Januar 2009)

Sers,

wollt mal aufhorschen, wie das allgemeine Befinden ist.
Findet heute ein Night-Ride statt? Hat jemand Lust?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (22. Januar 2009)

ich nicht, muss arbeiten.


----------



## BAfH (22. Januar 2009)

ich falle immer noch verletzungsbedingt aus 
leider auch die nächsten 2 wochen 

euch viel spaß


----------



## frankZer (22. Januar 2009)

ich bin in LU


----------



## PaXeS (29. Januar 2009)

Wer wäre denn heute bei einem Night-Ride dabei , ich würde gern fahren mir fehlt nur das passende Licht :/ und Begleitung ...


----------



## QRS (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo

ich bin dabei, wenn wir hintereinander fahren reicht mein Licht auch für 2, ist aber fest montiert.

Detlef


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
noch jemand da?

Bei mir hat es die letzten Wochen nie geklappt wegen krank / Wetter zu schlecht / Ersatzteil für Bike noch nicht da / nicht zuhause etc...

Falls das Wetter passt wäre ich kommende Woche wieder dabei. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## BAfH (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
meine Verletzung ist auch so weit wieder ausgeheilt das ich wieder ans Biken denke!!! 

Mein Bike ist auch wieder ganz !!!

da spricht nix gegen eine Runde!!!

Gleiche stelle, gleiche Welle?

Gruß alex


----------



## smutje74 (6. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Thomas fahr ich nit mehr............mmmmhhhh      

Scherz bei Seite, also wenn's Wetter mitspielt bin ich auf jeden dabei.
Und wenn de Detlef dabei wäre, könnt ich ihm endlich mal den neuen Schlauch geben, den ich bei der letzten Bestellung mitbestellt hatte.
Nochmal mal vielen Dank an Dich, auch wenn durch meine rasante Fahrweise das Ding kein Hauch von einer Chance hatte. 
Vielleicht ist ja trotz Winterspeck noch Platz und Zeit für en lecker Bierchen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QRS (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

das klingt ja wirklich gut. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.

Detlef


----------



## frankZer (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn morgen au? wer ist da? da ich zur zeit hier bin, werde ich mir morgen die zeit nehmen.

Frank


----------



## Thomas (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Teil der Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch abend:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(ich war nur zu Fuss auf den Hügeln unterwegs...)

Für Donnerstag abend fehlt mir leider immer noch eine Maxle Steckachse. Wenn die nicht doch noch mit der Post ankommt falle ich nochmal mangels Bike aus. Ich sage morgen hier bis 15:00 bescheid


----------



## Thomas (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei, bis um 19:00


----------



## frankZer (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch um 19:00h da!
Bis dann...


----------



## BAfH (12. Februar 2009)

bin dabei

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (13. Februar 2009)

Gestern die Tour war sehr schön - bei Schneesturm sind wir unten in Bad Kreuznach gestartet, unterwegs hatten wir dann eine schöne Schicht Neuschnee unter den Reifen und es hat um uns herum überall gegelitzert - tolle Stimmung!

Allein die Unzuverlässigkeit zweier Sigma Beleuchtungen (ein teilweiser, ein vollständiger Ausfall) war nicht so ideal...

bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## BAfH (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

also am Donnsertag ist ja "Altweiber" und da wollte ich fragen da wir ja eigentlich nicht zu der gattung gehören ob Wer lust hätte eine Runde zu drehen 

also ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei 

ALEX


----------



## Thomas (19. Februar 2009)

Helau - bin heut Abend nicht dabei. Nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Thomas (20. Februar 2009)

Aber dafür war gestern mittag schon superwetter


----------



## BAfH (20. Februar 2009)

So ihr "alten Weiber" ich war gestern alleine unterwegs!!!!

Und bin bei schönem Wtter die Ganz runter gefahren und hatte vor der letzten Serpentiene 2 Platten (Schlauchgeplatzt) aber zum glück hatte ich 2 dabei !!! doch dann bin ich wie auf Eiern den Rest gefahren 

Aber es war schön !!!! 

Gruss ALEX


----------



## Thomas (22. Februar 2009)

gestern gesehen - mit sowas musst du dann nicht mehr alleine fahren , Alex


----------



## BAfH (22. Februar 2009)

COOL 

Wo gibts das zu kaufen ????
das bringe ich am Donnerstag mit


----------



## frankZer (22. Februar 2009)

und in den spitzkehren immer schön das hinterrad umsetzen


----------



## BAfH (22. Februar 2009)

So spitz können dir gar nicht sein


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. Februar 2009)

Hat heute Abend jemand Zeit und Lust zu Fahren, beim "Feierabendrundenteam"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (24. Februar 2009)

Ich kann heute abend leider nicht !!!

Volleyballtraining 

am DO wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## PaXeS (24. Februar 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Hat heute Abend jemand Zeit und Lust zu Fahren, beim "Feierabendrundenteam"?


Wann ist bei dir heute abend ? Wenn es noch nicht dunkel ist wäre ich dabei, so ab vier kannst du mich anrufen wenn du magst Nummer hab ich dir geschickt per PN


----------



## BAfH (26. Februar 2009)

wer ist den heute abend am start ?


----------



## Thomas (26. Februar 2009)

Ich, z.B.!


----------



## poo-cocktail (26. Februar 2009)

muss arbeiten, war grade eben schon. keine schlammschlacht mehr


----------



## QRS (26. Februar 2009)

Bin heute auch dabei.
Detlef


----------



## Thomas (27. Februar 2009)

Gestern war waren wir zu viert unterwegs - das Wetter war angenehm und wir waren am Birkerhof unterwegs - eine sehr schöne Runde!

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
bei dem Wetter heute bin ich ein Weichei und gehe lieber ins Spinning 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## BAfH (5. März 2009)

also ich würde fahren sonst noch wehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (12. März 2009)

Sers,

wie schaut es denn heute aus, mit so'nem gepflegten Night-Ride???

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (12. März 2009)

Ich kann erst kommende woche wieder


----------



## Thomas (16. März 2009)

Ich falle erstmal aus - mich hat heute ein Autofahrer auf dem Rad übersehen und umgefahren- ein lendenwirbel ist gebrochen. Kann zum Glück alles bewegen. . Morgen gibts CT.
Grüße von station [email protected] diakonie
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. März 2009)

ooops!!! Gute Besserung!
Wie gehts dem Fahrrad?


----------



## Thomas (16. März 2009)

Rennrad  - Habs noch nicht genau inspiziert - 8ter vorne und Gabel ist Wohl auch hinüber.


----------



## frankZer (16. März 2009)

Das ist aber nicht schön.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftikuss08 (16. März 2009)

shit happens! Komme morgen vorbei

Gerd


----------



## rsfbrohltal (18. März 2009)

BAfH schrieb:


> also ich würde fahren sonst noch wehr?


hey,
ihr wollt doch nicht etwa zu uns nach Wehr kommen. Trotzdem würden wir es sehr nett finden, wenn ihr die 100 Kilometer Anfahrt auf euch nehmen  und am Sonntag, 05.04.09, bei unserer CTF um den Laacher See vorbeischauen würdet. Hier noch ein Foto vom letzten Jahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß Klaus


----------



## frankZer (18. März 2009)

Wie sieht es morgen bei euch aus?
Wenn alles gut geht sollte ich da sein.


----------



## smutje74 (19. März 2009)

Joaaa, warum nicht. Also ich denk ich werd dich begleiten, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Sach aber dann nochmal Bescheid.

Gruß

Update:
Ich falle für heute Abend aus, hab Kreuzschmerzen und muß mich fürs WE noch en bissl schonen....


----------



## Thomas (30. März 2009)

*Update:* Ich durfte heute das erste mal seit 2 Wochen mein Bett verlassen und aufstehen - mir war zwar etwas schummrig, hat aber gut geklappt! 
Heute durfte ich auch wieder duschen - was eine Wohltat!

Wie gehts dem Rest? Geht ihr am Donnerstag fahren? Das Wetter scheint ja klasse zu sein...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## frankZer (31. März 2009)

Das ist schön zu hören, dass es bei dir aufwärts geht. Alles Gute für deine weitere Genesung.

Ich melde mich dann auch mal gleich für Donnerstag ab, da ich noch für eine Klausur lernen muss :kotz:

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## BAfH (1. April 2009)

Hey 
Super Thomas das es bei dir steil Berg auf geht, hoffe das es schnell so weiter geht!!!

Also einer runde morgen Abend wäre ich nicht abgeneigt!!
Nur nicht schon wieder alleine!

wer ist denn noch dabei ?

ALEX


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. April 2009)

Muss arbeiten! ... PLÖD!


----------



## BAfH (3. April 2009)

War gestern bei schönstem Frühlingswetter auf dem Rotenfels unterwegs. 
bin bei einem romantischem Sonnenuntergann Thal werts gefahren  

LEIDER war ich alleine 

hoffe das bessert sich nächst Woche


----------



## b4cke (4. April 2009)

Mh, wÃ¼rde gern fahren, aber ich glaube ich muss da rad mal generalÃ¼berholen lassen 

DÃ¤mpfer, Gabel, bremsbelege und hinterradbremse mÃ¼ssen gemacht werden ... 

wÃ¼rde das gerne mal bei nem fachmann machen lassen, habt ihr ne ahnung (bei cycleplanet in mainz oder vielleicht *hier jemand in der gegend*) dem man das anvertrauen kann? Mit wieviel â¬ muss man da rechnen (habe nen kratze am rechten Tauchrohr und das wird dann wohl auch ausgetauscht werden mÃ¼ssen). 100-200â¬ ? (zu Ã¼bertrieben?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (9. April 2009)

is heut jemand dabei?


----------



## Thomas (9. April 2009)

B4cke:
www.fahrrad-rith.com in Stromberg, ist fair, gut und zuverlässig

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## b4cke (9. April 2009)

Danke, Thomas!


----------



## BAfH (15. April 2009)

Moin Moin 

also ich bin die nächsten 2 mal nicht das da ich Bootfahren in und um Berlin bin 
euch (wenn ihr fahrt bei dem geilem Wetter viel spaß)

viel grüße ALEX


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. April 2009)

will heute Abend jemand fahren???


----------



## QRS (29. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gestern vom bike-camp am Gardasee zurückgekommen und ganz heiss auf's biken. Wenn sich jemand meldet, bin ich um 19.00 an der Kreisverwaltung.

bis dann
Detlef


----------



## Thomas (29. April 2009)

Wie wars denn am Gardasee? Klappt jetzt auch der Backflip bei dir? 

bin seit gestern aus der Reha raus und soll noch 6 wochen langsam machen...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## frankZer (29. April 2009)

Lust hab ich schon, weiß aber noch nicht wie lange ich morgen arbeite und wie es auf der Autobahn aussieht ist morgen mal wieder fraglich dank einiger Baustellen auf der A61. ALso ein ganz großes Fragezeichen bei mir.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Taurin1 (30. April 2009)

vielleicht sollte ich mal kommen??? ich versuch es mal! 19:00 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. April 2009)

@frankZer: habe grade im Radio gehört, dass dein Arbeitgeber 2000 Stellen streicht - vielleicht hast du ja bald mehr Zeit zum Biken...


----------



## Taurin1 (30. April 2009)

Wie ist das mit dem Wetter, fährt ihr auf jeden Fall???
martin


----------



## BAfH (30. April 2009)

also ich bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und hoffe doch das ich noch mitfahren kann!!

bin um 19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung


ALEX


----------



## QRS (30. April 2009)

Ich bin bei jedem Wetter da.

An Thomas: Backflip kommt nächstes Jahr. aber bunny hop geht schon über einen Baumstamm (wenn der Baum maximal 5 Jahre alt war) 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## frankZer (30. April 2009)

Thomas, wenn ich dieses Jahr mit dem Studium fertig bin hab ich schon genug Freizeit zum biken. Hoffe ich jedenfalls alles weitere wird die zukunft zeigen (sind ja nur 2%, in anderen Branchen siehts schlimmer aus).

Zum biken hab ich es leider nicht geschafft musste länger arbeiten und stau auf der A61

hoffe ihr hattet spaß


----------



## luftikuss08 (27. Mai 2009)

Was ist das?? Hier tut sich fast nichts mehr?

Wer fährt denn morgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (28. Mai 2009)

also wenn sich was ergibt wäre ich heute dabei wenn nicht schnappe ich mir mein speedbike

ist denn jemand da ?


----------



## Thomas (28. Mai 2009)

Ich muss noch 3 Wochen pausieren - danach bin ich wieder am Start.
Freue mich schon


----------



## smutje74 (29. Mai 2009)

Sers, 

Thomas, wie heißt die heise Schwester auf der Station auf  der du lagst?
Muß mal ab Di. ausschauh halten....
Hab mich von Dir anstecken lassen, verdammt.
Bekomme hoffentlich nettes Terminator Upgrade, passend zum Filmstart.
Bin also, wenn alles gut läuft, in 6 Wochen wieder einsatzbereit.

Gruß
De KeyBoneBreaker


----------



## Thomas (29. Mai 2009)

oh shit - wobei hast du es dir gebrochen?


----------



## Thomas (2. Juni 2009)

Martin wurde heute das Schlüsselbein gerichtet - liegt wie ich vor kurzem in der Diakonie auf der 6D.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. Juni 2009)

deshalb war der gestern nicht zuhause!


----------



## frankZer (2. Juni 2009)

Dann auch gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Die Bike Zeitschrift liegt ja schon auf dem Bett, ist es überhaupt beim biken passiert?


----------



## Thomas (2. Juni 2009)

wie bei mir: harmlos mit dem Rad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit - bei ihm aber ohne Fremdeinwirkung...


----------



## da_killerk (3. Juni 2009)

Maadddin,
was machst du denn für Sachen? Du must doch für Alpe d'Huez wieder fit sein?
Gute Besserung

Grüße aus München
da_killerk


----------



## BAfH (4. Juni 2009)

auch von mir gute besserung 

ist denn noch jemand fit zum radeln ?
würde heute gerne mal wieder ein runde drehen 

bitte melden !!!

ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (4. Juni 2009)

Diese Woche bin ich in LU, nächste Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich am Start sein.


----------



## b4cke (5. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## frankZer (10. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Ist jemand da?


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. Juni 2009)

De Stefan1602 und ich fahren um 14Uhr am Spielplatz auf em Kuhberg los! Später können wir leider nicht!


----------



## frankZer (11. Juni 2009)

zu spät gesehen....


----------



## BAfH (11. Juni 2009)

also ich bin heute warscheinlich nicht dabei

habe mir gestern im Volleyball bei glattem boden die bänder gezerrt 
wenns besser wird komme ich aber verlasst euch nicht drauf
ALEX


----------



## frankZer (11. Juni 2009)

Falls keiner mehr zusagt werde ich nicht nach kh kommen und hier ne runde drehen.


----------



## Barca4life (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Gibt es hier auch Rennradler? Wohne seit kurzem in Bad Kreuznach und würde gern ein paar interessante Strecken in der Umgebung kennenlernen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Thomas (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich Donnerstag erstmalig wieder am Start - wer kommt noch dazu?

Tipp fürs Wochenende: *1. Ingelheimer Dirtjump-Contest der Flying Monkeys*

Die Flying Monkeys geben Gummi: Am 20.06.2009 findet im Ingelheimer Bikepark der Flying Monkeys deren 1. Dirtjump-Contest statt.

Als besondere Attraktion sind T-Mobile Local Support, der Red Bull Hummer sowie Fahrrad Franz XXL live vor Ort. 
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (18. Juni 2009)

wird heute wieder gefahren? wenn ja welche strecke?
war gestern erst aufm rotenfels.

vorschlag *alte Baumburg*. hab ca. 20 Km anfahrt mit dem rad von odernheim!


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt an der Kreisverwaltung - was wir fahren können wir ja heute abend noch klären...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Board-Raider (18. Juni 2009)

bin dabei und noch ein studienkollege von mir. (wenn das wetter hält)
Fitness ist allerdings verbesserungswürdig. ich hoffe wir werden einigermaßen mithalten können


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2009)

... verletzungsbedingt fahre ich heute das erste mal wieder seit 3 Monaten....


----------



## Board-Raider (18. Juni 2009)

so war ja ne nette tour bis auf den sturz vom dennis.
hand wurde genäht, es war zum glück nichts schlimmeres.

bis zur nächsten tour!


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis möchte demnächst in Handschuhe investieren - so sah seine Hand nach Sturz ohne Handschuhe aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ardalio1986 (20. Juni 2009)

jaja, ich hab es dennis immer gesagt!!!

bin das nächste mal auch mit dabei!

grüße


----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Juni 2009)

Ist jemand morgen abend (dienstag) bei ner runde dabei ?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. Juni 2009)

Dabei.


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. Juni 2009)

Auch dabei!Wo,Wann?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. Juni 2009)

Ei 19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung (wie immer)!


----------



## Board-Raider (25. Juni 2009)

is heute abend jemand am start?


----------



## Thomas (30. Juni 2009)

Bin am Donnerstag wieder dabei - wer noch?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. Juli 2009)

am start!


----------



## Thomas (1. Juli 2009)

nebenbei, ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine anschließende Runde Après-Bike, falls jemand mitkommen möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (8. Juli 2009)

wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## frankZer (8. Juli 2009)

Evtl. bin ich dabei, habe aber nachmittags noch ein besprechung mit open-end. also nicht auf mich verlassen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. Juli 2009)

Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei..


----------



## BAfH (9. Juli 2009)

ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Juli 2009)

Am Start!


----------



## Thomas (10. Juli 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern


----------



## Thomas (14. Juli 2009)

Martin - wie gehts dem Schlüsselbein?

Salz in die Wunde:

Vorgestern in Flims 





Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. Juli 2009)

wie gemein! ...auch will....


----------



## Thomas (14. Juli 2009)

Flims & Lenzerheide war supertoll, Bericht folgt noch. Die Trailfoxstrecke war sogar für "Normal"Biker ein Riesenspass - die wilderen Fahrer (z.B: Jens) haben dort wüste Sprünge hingelegt. Musst du hinfahren!

Zum üben haben die auch eine Rampe (Absprung ca 1,90m hoch) plus riesen Luftkissen zum reinspringen an der Talstation, das wäre sich auch was für dich  





(hier ohne Luft)

Von den tollen Alpentrails (wir waren dort gestern noch im Schnee) mal abgesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (14. Juli 2009)

MMMmmmmmhhhhhhh   

Mach nur weiter so... 

Wart ab, im Spinning zum Herbst werd ich dich mit mindestens ner Radlänge abhängen. 

Grrrrruß


----------



## Thomas (14. Juli 2009)

*Karton gesucht*

ich bräuchte einen Bikekarton - hat jemand daheim noch einen herumliegen, den er nicht benötigt?

Danke


----------



## ChrisK (14. Juli 2009)

Wofür die Kartons? Hast Du ein paar Specialized bikes, die Du verschicken möchtest? 

Hab leider gerade meinen samt Kinderrad weggeschickt.


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. Juli 2009)

beim fahrrad rosskopf bekommt man eigentlich immer einen für umsonst...


----------



## Stefan1602 (15. Juli 2009)

fährt morgen abend wer?!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. Juli 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> fährt morgen abend wer?!



Dabei!

Apropos: Morzine ist angezahlt und bestätigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (15. Juli 2009)

Am Start!


----------



## luftikuss08 (16. Juli 2009)

Kann, leider nicht!!!!
Aber ich beneide euch überhauptnicht, denn ihr müsst dann bei brühtender Hitze schwitzen, während ich schön in einem kühlen Büro sitzen darf


----------



## Thomas (16. Juli 2009)

wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auch dabei
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Board-Raider (16. Juli 2009)

bin auch dabei + kollege

bis später!


----------



## Board-Raider (16. Juli 2009)

es is alles noch drann 

dann habt ihr uns wohl die treppen runter geschickt 
seid ihr auch noch gut heim gekommen?

gruß Matze

sry 4 doppelpost!


----------



## Thomas (17. Juli 2009)

wir waren gestern zu siebt ! unterwegs, gegen Ende ist noch ein weiterer Mitfahrer dazugestossen. Ebenfalls am Ende gab es noch 3 Platte (1x Christian, 2x Alex) - bis wir in KH waren, war es dann schon recht dunkel.
Schee wars


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. Juli 2009)

Falls noch geklärt werden muss wer der (zufällig) zum Schluss dazugestoßene ist, ... 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Juli 2009)

servus leute,

wie schauts diese Woche aus?! hab ab mosche Urlaub


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag bin ich bei gutem Wetter dabei!


----------



## Board-Raider (21. Juli 2009)

am donnerstag soll das wetter sehr schlecht werden!

wie wärs mit morgen abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (22. Juli 2009)

kann heute abend nicht...


----------



## BAfH (22. Juli 2009)

also ich wäre morgen dabei 

aber mein Fahrrad will nicht 

hat jemand von euch zufällig ein 2. Rad für mich ?

könnt euch geren bei mir melden 


ALEX


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. Juli 2009)

Also de Stefan un ich fahren heute!


----------



## cornholio_83 (30. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts heute Abend aus?
Prophet is wieder fit und wills mal testen!


----------



## poo-cocktail (30. Juli 2009)

muss auf de maloche


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. August 2009)

Hi,
ich mache ab Morgen ein FÖJ in Volxheim und wüde mich gerne jeglichen abendlichen Ausfahrten anschließen.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. August 2009)

Dann komm doch mal vorbei am Donnerstag.
Treffpunkt ist immer 19:00 an der Kreisverwaltung in Kreuznach


----------



## frankZer (6. August 2009)

ist heute jemand am start??


----------



## poo-cocktail (6. August 2009)

jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (6. August 2009)

ich war heute Blutteilchenspenden und darf daher nicht 

hoffe nächste woche wieder


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. August 2009)

Hi, ich wollte Morgen falls es nicht regnet nach Boppard fahren. Möchte wer mitkommen?
Gruß
sebastian


----------



## Thomas (13. August 2009)

fährt heute jemand mit? Laut Wetterdienst soll es den ganzen Tag zwar regnen, hier ists aber bisher noch trocken...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (13. August 2009)

Nagut, jetzt ist's mir auch zu nass...


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. August 2009)

Hi,
ist es allen zu nass, oder fährt wer?


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. August 2009)

Hi,
fährt heute jemand?
Gruß
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAfH (27. August 2009)

moin moin 
also ich wäre heue mal wieder dabei 
wenn nicht wieder was da zwishcen kommt


----------



## Thomas (27. August 2009)

Heute und kommende Woche falle ich aus - danach bin ich wieder regelmässig dabei.

Nächste Woche bin ich auf der Eurobike - ist noch wer zufällig vor Ort?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Stefan1602 (1. September 2009)

will heute jemand fahren?


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. September 2009)

Währ heut abend gegen 19 Uhr dabei wenns nicht regnet!


----------



## Inf1n1ty (1. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage wo machtn Ihr da oben rum. Komm aus Sprendlingen un war heut das erste mal im Wald. Die Rundwanderwege sind ja mal nit so. Wie gesagt kein Plan wie wo was


----------



## Thomas (21. September 2009)

Wie schaut es diese Woche aus? Ich wäre Donnerstag um 19 Uhr wieder am Start - fährt noch jemand mit?


----------



## O'Chris (21. September 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier.
Habe vorgestern zum ersten Mal das Nahetal besucht. Bin begeistert. Die Serpentinen vom Lemberg runter sind was ganz was feines - leider zu kurz die Strecke. Möchte noch mehr so Sachen entdecken.
Kumpel sagte mir, von der "Gans" könnte es schön sein (allerdings ist der kein Biker) - und vom Rotenfels runter soll's paar tricky Abfahrten geben ...

Auch die Bergauffahrerei fand ich angenehm: keine planierten Schotterautobahnen wie hier im Taunus.

Am 30.9. oder 1.10. nachmittags will ich nochmal den Lemberg runterwedeln und dann noch anderen Spot entdecken.

Wenn jemand Zeit hat und bisschen Fremdenführer spielen will, möge er den Finger heben 

Gruß aus Wiesbaden!


----------



## Thomas (24. September 2009)

Aleine mag ich heute abend nicht fahren und das Wetter ist auch nicht so toll - nächster Versuch nächste Woche


----------



## Thomas (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
das hier wird u.a. in Wiesbaden gezeigt - hat jemand lust und Zeit mit
hinzukommen?  


Viele Grüße
Thomas

17.11.2009      20:00   Wiesbaden
Thalia / Hollywood Filmtheater  Details


----------



## frankZer (7. Oktober 2009)

sieht jedenfalls interessant aus. mal sehen, ob ich dann zeit habe.

gruß,
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (8. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

klar Mann, geh schon die letzten 2 Jahre dahin.
Die Mtb-Filme kennt man zwar schon, aber die anderen Sportfilme sind meistens sehr interessant. 

Gruß
Dr.House


----------



## Slither (8. Oktober 2009)

Sieht gut aus, könnte mir vorstellen damit zufahren.......ich geb nochmal bescheid deswegen


----------



## krassdruff (9. Oktober 2009)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> klar Mann, geh schon die letzten 2 Jahre dahin.
> Die Mtb-Filme kennt man zwar schon, aber die anderen Sportfilme sind meistens sehr interessant.
> ...




Und: "Wer hats erfundn?"

Och - dann bin ich vielleicht aach debei.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen (15.10.) aus mit einem N8-Ride (trockenes Wetter mal vorausgesetzt)? Ich bin die Akkus schon am Laden


----------



## Thomas (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute abend um 19 Uhr dabei


----------



## Stefan1602 (15. Oktober 2009)

wäre in Wiesbaden dabei.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. Oktober 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Bin heute abend um 19 Uhr dabei



Yo, Wettermäßig ist es zwar kalt aber trocken. Ich bringe Dir dann deine Kamera auch mit.


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. Oktober 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## O'Chris (15. Oktober 2009)

Kino 17.11. wäre ich dabei - Karten zu bekommen ist halt schwer. Letztes Jahr war's schnell ausverkauft. Ich order demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (16. Oktober 2009)

Gestern hatten wir wieder eine schöne, wenn auch gegen Ende etwas frische Runde - vielleicht sind wirs auch noch nicht gewöhnt 

bis demnächst


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Oktober 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das hier wird u.a. in Wiesbaden gezeigt - hat jemand lust und Zeit mit
> hinzukommen?
> 
> ...



Hi Tom!

Du kommst doch an Ingelum vorbei, oder? Kannstemir aufpicken?


----------



## Thomas (16. Oktober 2009)

klaro.

noch was ganz anderes.

Das Bike meines Sohns hat seit dem letzten Ausflug auf die Dirtbahn Zicken gemacht (Schaltung) und wir brauchen es jetzt am Montag für einen Ausflug.
Ich war heute bei Fahrrad-Rosskopp hier in Kreuznach, nach kurzem Blick auf die Schaltung meinte der Mechaniker, dass es vor dem WE nix mehr wird und er kommende Woche eh zu hat. Der Laden war während ich dort war übrigens komplett leer. Danke für den Service 

Ich bin dann nach Stromberg zu Fahrrad Rith gefahren (was ja auch ständig bei unserer Feierabendrunde empfohlen wird) - dort wurde es sofort repariert (hat nur ein paar Minuten gedauert) und ich konnte es direkt mit heim nehmen. Max meinte nach einer kurzen Probefahrt, dass es wieder perfekt sei. Besser gehts nicht!

Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung und Danke an Fahrrad Rith!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgen abend Nightride?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich passe. Aber wenn Ihr danach noch ein Bierchen trinken geht --> last mal vorher durchklingeln


----------



## krassdruff (22. Oktober 2009)

Gemosche ihr buwe.

Isch dääd jo ach gere mol mitkumme, heutowend.
kenne mer ach um 19.30 Uhr erschd starte???
Früher schaff ichs net - bis ich von Gießen in Kreiznach bin...

Wer wär dann üwwerhaupt alles debei?

greez


@7 zwerge: Wasn los, gabs Rückschläge bei der Montage vom neuen Hobel??? -> Allah gut, dann leg a mal a Flascherl kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (22. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich bis dahin mein rad fertig zusammen hab bin ich dabei.


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Oktober 2009)

19.30 geht ach!


----------



## krassdruff (22. Oktober 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin mein rad fertig zusammen hab bin ich dabei.



Dann hopp->setz die richtige Prioridääde=>Am Rädsche schrauwe,
un net ...

Dann mache mer des jetzt feschd: 19.30 Uhr, Cowmountain Parking Lot

(->Es können bei mir auch noch 5-10 min. Verzug drin sein;
Ich muß noch es Rädsche in de Kofferraum schmeiße un
mein Superheldenkostüm anziehen!)

Bis heutabend - Schwanz wedel, heschel, heschel, freu!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kreisverwaltung!
Hab keh bock mer am schluß noch en uphill zu mache!


----------



## krassdruff (22. Oktober 2009)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Kreisverwaltung!
> Hab keh bock mer am schluß noch en uphill zu mache!



Okidokili...um halwer Achde!


----------



## BAfH (22. Oktober 2009)

moin moin 

also ich wäre nach langer enthaltsamkeit auch mal wieder dabei (habe schon Entzugserscheinungen)

habe aber nur eine gut geladen Kopflampe 
sollte doch reichen ?


----------



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie war es vergangene Woche?

Wer fährt am Donnerstag mit mir? Treffpunkt wieder 19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung?

Hat Mittwoch nachmittag jemand Lust & Zeit auf Dirtbahn, sofern es trocken ist?


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Pumptrack bin ich dabei so ab halb vier!


----------



## krassdruff (29. Oktober 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wie war es vergangene Woche?
> 
> Wer fährt am Donnerstag mit mir? Treffpunkt wieder 19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung?
> 
> Hat Mittwoch nachmittag jemand Lust & Zeit auf Dirtbahn, sofern es trocken ist?



Schön - Dunkel - Kalt - Zu Kurz - und meine Mirage hat nen Wackler

Deswegen werd ich heut aussetzen müssen und mal den Lötkolben schwingen.


----------



## Thomas (29. Oktober 2009)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Schön - Dunkel - Kalt - Zu Kurz - und meine Mirage hat nen Wackler



Welche Sigma-Leuchte hat das nicht 

PT gestern war lustig, wenn auch etwas frustrierend. Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (29. Oktober 2009)

....


----------



## krassdruff (29. Oktober 2009)

Haha, Dr. House, Danke für die Blumen.

Aber nebenbei bemerkt:
Was willstn du aufm Pumptrack?
Das ist kein Weg den man mit de Handluftpump entlang schreitet


----------



## BAfH (29. Oktober 2009)

19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung ?

ich bin dabei....


----------



## QRS (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hatte versprochen wieder mitzufahren, heute gehe ich aber aufs Betriebsfest zum Essen und Trinken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Detlef


----------



## frankZer (29. Oktober 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Pumptrack gestern war lustig, wenn auch etwas frustrierend. Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen


Wo gibts denn bei uns nen pumptrack? würd mich ja auch mal reizen.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jetzt einer ne Wegbeschreibung postet, drehe ich Ihm den Hals um. Es gibt hier auch so was wie PM.


----------



## Thomas (5. November 2009)

Ich fahre heute abend nicht mit - schaffe es bis 19 Uhr nicht,

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (7. November 2009)

Provinzler in der Großstadt


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. November 2009)

Un da is noch ne Kappe aufm Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (11. November 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Lord ChickenWing kommt bestimmt auch mit, wenn es Ihm die Metzger aus der Diakonie erlauben


----------



## BAfH (11. November 2009)

Ich bin dabei !


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. November 2009)

Noch krank! (keine Schweinegrippe)


----------



## krassdruff (12. November 2009)

Ich kann ach net, war gestern  und hab eben erst die 
Arbeit aufgenommen - wird also spät heut...

Wie siehts mit dem Rat Pack am Samstag aus,
Lust für nen Epic Ride inkl. DH-ballern nach Meenz zu kommen???


----------



## Thomas (12. November 2009)

bin auch nicht dabei - das Wetter ist ja eher mau und ich habe eine leichte Erkältung...


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. November 2009)

wäre am Samstag dabei...bin bis um ein in Mainz in de Schul...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. November 2009)

Ich passe dann auch heute.


----------



## BAfH (12. November 2009)

Ist dann niemand dabei


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. November 2009)

Hi,
ist zwar nicht ganz akkurat hier, aber ich würde gerne Morgen was radeln. Hat jemand mit Ortskenntnis Lust?
Gruß


----------



## BAfH (14. November 2009)

Lust schon und ein paar kenntise sich vor handen 
was hast du denn geplant?


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. November 2009)

Tut mir sau Leid, irgendwie spackt mein e-mail provider ganz furchtbar. Hab dann vergessen richtig nachzukucken.


----------



## Thomas (15. November 2009)

In Idstein gibts im Mai ein 24h Rennen - wäre jemand interessiert da mitzumachen? Stattfinden tuts am WE nach dem Dirtmasters Festival
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432142


----------



## smutje74 (19. November 2009)

24h is mir ein bissl zu lang. Ich würd es heute lieber mit nem gemütlichen Nightride probieren. Is jemand dabei?
Ansonsten geh ich zur Lisa rumspinnen...

Gruß


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. November 2009)

Bin dabei, gerne auch früher.


----------



## Thomas (19. November 2009)

heute leider keine Zeit


----------



## BAfH (19. November 2009)

wer ist denn heute abend dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (19. November 2009)

Hi,
da zur Zeitfrage keine Antwort kam werde ich um 19:00 an der Kreisverwaltung sein.


----------



## smutje74 (19. November 2009)

Bei mir wurd es auf de Arbeit später.
Desweche jetzt erst die Antwort. 
Es geht leider nicht früher....

Dann werden wir zu 4. sein.

Gruß


----------



## krassdruff (25. November 2009)

GUGUGGS

Duud moje jemand fahre duhe


----------



## 7 Zwerge (25. November 2009)

Bei trockenem Wetter bin ich dabei.


----------



## smutje74 (26. November 2009)

Ei joo,
bei gudem Wetter schon.


----------



## Thomas (26. November 2009)

Uah - das artet ja zum Mundart-Thema aus - bin leider erkältet - zum Glück kein Wutzehuste


----------



## BAfH (26. November 2009)

Also dabei wer noch 

ich zähle mal laut durch    !!!!EINS!!!!


----------



## Thomas (7. Dezember 2009)

Hat eine der Sportskanonen Lust hier mitzumachen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432142

ich weiss, CC ist bei vielen nicht genau euer ding, wäre aber sicher ne lustige Aktion...

Idstein ist gerade auf der anderen Rheinseite, nur einen Katzensprung weg


----------



## Thomas (17. Dezember 2009)

Falls ihr länger nicht auf dem Rotenfels gewesen seid - hier ein paar Impressionen von gestern - musste dort eine Helmkamera ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (17. Dezember 2009)

Als ob Du gestern in kurzen Hosen radfahren warst 

PS: Wann bekommst Du denn das Bos-Zeugs zum Testen 

PPS: Dann können wir ja die andere Helmkamera behalten


----------



## Thomas (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wirklich gestern gefilmt. Beine waren ok, Ohren haben gefroren.

PS hat der Tobi, PPS ich mach dir einen guten Preis


----------



## Thomas (7. Januar 2010)

ich fahre morgen nachmittag auf den Erbeskopf und habe noch Platz im Auto - hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## ChrisK (7. Januar 2010)

schöner Film Tom. Aber seit wann geht es da berghoch, oder warum bist Du so langsam gefahren? Im übrigen: Hast Du ein neues Rad?
Und: schicke Unterhose.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thomas (8. Januar 2010)

ich bin nicht langsam gefahren, die kamera zeichnet in 60fps auf, ich war also doppelt so schnell unterwegs


----------



## Board-Raider (8. März 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

wo ist denn die Strecke mit dem kleinen Tunnel auf dem Rotenfels?

kannste das mal auf der karte hier makieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Rohr (8. März 2010)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> kannste das mal auf der karte hier makieren?



Bin zwar nicht Thomas, aber X kann ich auch.
PS: Was ist denn das für eine Kartengrundlage?


----------



## Board-Raider (8. März 2010)

prima dann setzt mal bitte das X auf der karte 

bei der Karte handelt es sich um die TopoV3 von Garmin.


----------



## smutje74 (9. März 2010)

Schau mal, hoffe das Hilft...





Gruß


----------



## Thomas (10. März 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes:


Wow - oder?

wie siehts kommende Woche aus - hat jemand Lust auf einen Donnerstag Abend Ride?


----------



## Board-Raider (10. März 2010)

@ smutje74

thx, wir sind den trail heute mittag gefahren. und auch direkt nen Plattfuß eingefangen...


----------



## frankZer (10. März 2010)

sehr cooles video, ich will endlich wieder sonne und plusgrade.


----------



## sne4k (19. März 2010)

Ich war am Donnerstag abend unterwegs, ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen das an einigen uneinsichtlichen Stellen immernoch Bäume und Äste rumliegen. Also ein bisschen Vorsicht walten lassen 

MfG


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. März 2010)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstagabend???


----------



## Thomas (23. März 2010)

Ich kann diese und nächste Woche leider nicht


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. März 2010)

Ist auf jeden Fall eingeplant (Lampe testen )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (23. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall eingeplant (Lampe testen )!


 
endlich fertig???


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. März 2010)

Wann wollt ihr fahren 19Uhr is mir zu spät 16.30Uhr!?


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. März 2010)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr fahren 19Uhr is mir zu spät 16.30Uhr!?



Da ist doch noch hell! Dunkel wirds erst um 7 weisste wegen Lampe testen und so


----------



## Thomas (24. März 2010)

Bin morgen doch dabei  Freu mich!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. März 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Bin morgen doch dabei  Freu mich!



Ne, dann will ich nicht mehr 


Ich bringe Dir dann Deine Filme mit.


----------



## Stefan1602 (30. März 2010)

wie schauts mit Grün-Donnerstag aus???


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. März 2010)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> wie schauts mit Grün-Donnerstag aus???




Ich wollte schon Mittags ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Stefan1602 (31. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon Mittags ne Runde drehen.


 
und abends Grillen???


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. März 2010)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> und abends Grillen???



Jo, von mir aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (31. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Jo, von mir aus.


 
17Uhr oder früher?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. März 2010)

Eher früher (hab Urlaub). Ich lasse dann morgen noch mal durchklingeln.


----------



## poo-cocktail (31. März 2010)

bin für 13:00.  den 7 zwergen passt das auch...


----------



## Stefan1602 (1. April 2010)

ich schaffe halb vier frühestens...


----------



## smutje74 (8. April 2010)

Tonight a Ride?


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. April 2010)

kann heute nicht, mein Vadder hat Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (8. April 2010)

Wieder erkältet. Nächste Woche auch abwesend


----------



## Thomas (14. April 2010)

31. Mai im Cinestar in Mainz - Premiere von *Vast*.
Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456357

Trailer





Ich werde hinfahren, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. April 2010)

Lust hätt ich. kannst du freikarten besorgen?


----------



## krassdruff (15. April 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Lust hätt ich. kannst du freikarten besorgen?



Ach - koschdaswas?
Egaal,der Trailer vermittelt nen sehenswerten eindruck!


----------



## sne4k (15. April 2010)

Hätte Interesse Thomas, wann wie was und wieviel davon? 

Fährt jemand heute abend? Wetter sieht extrem uncool aus, ich werd wohl daheim bleiben...

Nächste Woche?

MfG


----------



## Fubbes (19. April 2010)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. 
Da mein Münster-Sarmsheimer Treff teilweise an homöopathischen Teilnehmerzahlen leidet, fänd' ich es interessant, wenn wir uns einfach mal bei euch anschließen, wenn da keiner was dagegen hat.
Start immer noch um 19 Uhr? Dann vielleicht im Mai, dann derzeit ist es ja immer noch nicht so ewig hell.
Ich kläre das mal mit meinem Mitfahrer 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## V3n0m (19. April 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> 31. Mai im Cinestar in Mainz - Premiere von *Vast*.
> Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456357
> 
> 
> ...




Ist der Preis denn mittlerweile bekannt?
Würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. April 2010)

ich scheiß auf schule, will lieber morgen abend rad fahren auf dem kuhberg. jemand Lust?!


----------



## poo-cocktail (21. April 2010)

hab bis 19:00 fh. danach vll noch ne schnelle runde?


----------



## ChrisK (22. April 2010)

Nach 19 Uhr wäre mir leider ein wenig zu spät.
Hat jemand Lust heute abend so gegen 18 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen? 2h Gans und Rotenfels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (22. April 2010)

benni und ich sind um viertel nach 7 an der Kreisverwaltung...


----------



## derpaul (27. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin neue in kh. hat heute jemand lust auf ne rund ab 18h?

gruß paul


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. April 2010)

Bin mal so zwischen 18:00 und 18:15 an der Kreisverwaltung falls wer mitmöchte.
hier nochmal die Koordinaten:

Treffpunkt: Kreisverwaltung Bad Kreuznach- Salinenstraße 47 - 55543 Bad Kreuznach
Karte: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...5ba7a5e9496814


----------



## Thomas (27. April 2010)

Ich bin Donnerstag dabei - Treffpunkt 19 Uhr Kreisverwaltung.

@Fubbes: würde mich freuen dich dort mal persönlich kennenzulernen


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2010)

Thomas, zur Zeit ist mir 19 Uhr zu spät. Wenn es aber mal bis 21 Uhr hell bleibt, sind wir sicher mal dabei 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## sne4k (28. April 2010)

Thomas, ich fahr am Donnerstag auch mit. Kleine Runde geht sicher ;-)

MfG


----------



## Thomas (29. April 2010)

*Absage*
sorry, bei mir kam was dazwischen, ich kann leider nicht fahren heute


----------



## sne4k (30. April 2010)

War allein unterwegs, aber entspannte Runde und sehr gutes Wetter. Wer ist in der nächsten Woche dabei?

MfG


----------



## Stefan1602 (25. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lustund Zeit heute abend ne Runde zu donnern? Hab noch nicht genug, nach dem Langen Wochenende in Winterberg 
19 Uhr oder so!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (27. Mai 2010)

heute jemand Lust auf ne Runde? ich wäre um 19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung....


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Thomas, 
wenn ich nicht noch erkältet wäre, wär das mal ne Gelegenheit. So fahre ich aber nur eine leichte Runde in der Binger Ecke.
Ich behalte dich aber im Auge *autsch*

Daniel


----------



## Thomas (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch etwas schnupfig, wir können auch zusammen hier eine kleine Runde drehen...


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Mai 2010)

Wär auch am Start!


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

Wo genau an der Kreisverwaltung ist das? Kann man da parken?
Edit: ahja, gegenüber ist ja das Parkhaus.


----------



## Thomas (27. Mai 2010)

ich parke immer an der Strasse hintendran, findet man eigentlich immer was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

Was macht das Wetter, sieht reichlich dunkel aus in Richtung KH?


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Mai 2010)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass ich nicht kam. War schon auf halber Strecke in Lalo, als es zu Regnen begonnen hat. Bei meiner schleichenden Erkältung wollte ich da kein Risiko eingehen und bin umgedreht.


----------



## Thomas (27. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem.

bei mir daheim hatte es auch noch geschüttet, wir haben aber auf der kompletten Runde keinen einzigen Tropfen abbekommen - war klasse


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts en heut aus mit ner Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Stefan1602 (28. Mai 2010)

mach ma lieber was für die schule!!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Mai 2010)

Muß net so viel mache!Bin en Naturtalent!


----------



## Stefan1602 (28. Mai 2010)

und ich in zwei wochen fertig mit der schule!


----------



## Thomas (28. Mai 2010)

Meine Bremse geht wieder - danke an Christian


----------



## Fubbes (29. Mai 2010)

Die Lacher solltest du stecken lassen. Hatte nie mehr so viel Zeit zum biken, wie während meiner Schulzeit. Es gab allerdings noch keine Mountainbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maintrance (30. Mai 2010)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit heute noch eine Runde zu drehen? Bin relativ neu in der Gegend und kenne noch nicht all zu viel. Start so gegen 16 Uhr?
Letzte Touren: - Panoraweg, Rotenfels

...Bike und ich dürfen auch dreckig werden


----------



## cornholio_83 (30. Mai 2010)

Wenns net zu spät is wär ich noch dabei!
Wann wo?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Juni 2010)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust + Laune auf Radfahren?


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. Juni 2010)

Spätschicht!


----------



## Thomas (1. Juni 2010)

Ab 19 Uhr waere ich dabei, alternativ auch gerne pumptrack


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Juni 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ab 19 Uhr waere ich dabei, alternativ auch gerne pumptrack




Ich glaube nicht, dass der Pumptrack befahrbar ist.


----------



## frankZer (2. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts denn mit morgen abend aus? wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## cornholio_83 (3. Juni 2010)

Wär dabei!


----------



## cornholio_83 (3. Juni 2010)

19.00 Uhr am Brauhaus im Salinental!
7_Zwerge kommt auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (3. Juni 2010)

alles klar, dann bis heute abend.


----------



## krassdruff (4. Juni 2010)

Moinsen Radlers,

wie schauts denn heutabend aus?
Bin am überlegen heut nach der :kotz:Arbeit
ins gelobte Land zu kommen...ein
bißchen FAG(->FreitagAbendGeballer)
Wär noch einer von de RRR dabei???
Halb Siwwe(18.30 Uhr) Brauhaus-Parkplatz wär Sattelkontakt!


----------



## Thomas (4. Juni 2010)

War sehr geil gestern abend


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juni 2010)

Hab heut leider Spätschicht sonst wär ich am Start!


----------



## Stefan1602 (15. Juni 2010)

Hab endlich keine schule mehr und kanndonnerstags endlich mit  
will jemand fahren amdonnerstag abend?


----------



## Thomas (15. Juni 2010)

ich bin donnerstag dabei und fahre heute abend so gegen 19 Uhr auf den Pumptrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftikuss08 (15. Juni 2010)

Schade, lese ich jetzt erst. War zur gleichen Zeit auf dem Kuhberg unterwegs, wäre sonst mitgefahren.

Gerd


----------



## sne4k (16. Juni 2010)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich nicht mitkönnen, da ich anderen Sportarten nachgehe. Dürfte man nichts desto trotz erfahren, wo/was der Pumptrack eigentlich ist?

MfG


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Juni 2010)

sorry secret spot!


----------



## Thomas (17. Juni 2010)

heute soll es regnen - falls es wider erwarten trocken sein sollte bin ich um 19 Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung...


----------



## Stefan1602 (17. Juni 2010)

heute fällt dann wohl aus?!


----------



## Thomas (17. Juni 2010)

ja, eher nass hier...


----------



## Thomas (17. Juni 2010)

hier noch Pumptrack Inspiration aus dem Süden (ok, ist auch ein wenig Dirtkram dabei)


----------



## Brasov (19. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn diese beiden Hübel wie ein hübscher Busen aussieht,
dazwischen liegen möchte ich nicht....
Gruß
Brasov


----------



## Thomas (21. Juni 2010)

Mein treues Bergwerk ist gerade verstorben


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (21. Juni 2010)

Was ist passiert?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (21. Juni 2010)

Morgen Abend sind der Rithe Maddin und ich ab 18 Uhr auf dem Pumptrack!


----------



## Thomas (21. Juni 2010)

frankZer schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?



Ich habe doch letztens auf der Abfahrt mit dir angehalten und gemeint, dass sich das Rad komisch anfühlt - dein Tipp waren die Speichen. Heute hat der Tretlagerbereich arg geflext und ich habe mal genauer gesucht - im Hinterbau ist ein ordentlicher Riss... daher ist jetzt erstmal Hardtail angesagt.

Marcel: Wäre morgen auch dabei, bin aber erst so gegen 19 Uhr oben - seid ihr so lange dort?


----------



## luftikuss08 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich kenn den geheimen Spot!!

Würdet ihr auch einen Nicht-Schwimmer ins "pumpen" einweihen??
Grüsse Gerd


----------



## Thomas (22. Juni 2010)

ich hatte dir gesimst - kam das an?


----------



## Thomas (23. Juni 2010)

war lustig gestern abend!
Marcel: sind die Fotos was geworden? Lad die guten mal irgendwo hoch...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. Juni 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> war lustig gestern abend!
> Marcel: sind die Fotos was geworden? Lad die guten mal irgendwo hoch...



Es sind schon paar brauchbare Bilder dabei raus gekommen. Bei meiner Internetverbindung kann ich Bilder hochladen vergessen. Ich brenne alle auf einer DVD und gebe die dann dem Lars mit. Der lädt die auf seiner Seite dann hoch: http://team-trackless.jimdo.com/


----------



## Thomas (24. Juni 2010)

Heute abend bin ich wieder auf dem Pumptrack ab ca 19 Uhr


----------



## Thomas (1. Juli 2010)

Roger gibt hier noch Tipps zum fahren - auch die Strecke sieht sehr schick aus. Die engen Kurven bei 0:50 brauchen nicht mal so viel Platz...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12971116"]Biken im Pumptrack: Gewusst wie mit Roger Rinderknecht on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (1. Juli 2010)

Servus,

Sehr schöner Pump Track und natürlich en prima Fahrer, aber gibt es dafür auch ne Übersetzung oder Untertitel ???  

Wie schaut es heute Abend mit ner Runde Wald aus?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (1. Juli 2010)

Kai und ich sind ab halb 8 auf dem Pumptrack, ich habe derzeit nur das kleine Hardtail, damit ist Tour fahren nicht so doll.

Ich versteh den Roger komplett - soll ich dir was übersetzen?


----------



## Thomas (9. Juli 2010)

ich soll grüße aus Frankreich ausrichten  - auf Jungs, hängt den Wildhaber ab!


----------



## Stefan1602 (13. Juli 2010)

wir sind alle noch ganz und wieder heiß darauf loszulegen...
geht jemand heute auf die dirts?!


----------



## smutje74 (13. Juli 2010)

Arsc.. & Ti..., Arsc.. & Ti.., Ti... & Arsc.. 

Hab eben den Beitrag vom Marc gesehen. 

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. Juli 2010)

Der Rithe Maddin und ich wollten eigentlich in den Wald (so ab 18 Uhr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (13. Juli 2010)

Immer diese Konterveranstaltung... 
Mir isses egal, ich war zwar gestern Morgen im Wald und hab schon geschwitz, wie dei Mudder unne rum, awer ich würd mich der Gruppendynamik anschliessen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Juli 2010)

Jo ich ach! Ich wollt ach emol mei Kamera ausprobiere!
18.00 beim rithe maddin oder was


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. Juli 2010)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Jo ich ach! Ich wollt ach emol mei Kamera ausprobiere!
> 18.00 beim rithe maddin oder was



Passt! Habt Ihr Stella Artois mitgebracht?


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Juli 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Passt! Habt Ihr Stella Artois mitgebracht?



Habens versucht aber acht Stunden Heimfahrt mit Bier im Bus


----------



## frankZer (14. Juli 2010)

wie siehts morgen abend aus? ich hab wahrscheinlich zeit.


----------



## smutje74 (20. Juli 2010)

Kommt heute Abend jemand mit PUMPEN???


----------



## krassdruff (20. Juli 2010)

Heute

Aber Morgen ab 18 Uhr

Ich möchte mir fliegende Kaufempfehlungen in Sachen Hardtail anschauen


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. Juli 2010)

eigentlich gibts ja nur 2 verschiedene hardtails. twixter in diversen farben und das schöne bunte EAZE


----------



## krassdruff (20. Juli 2010)

Eijohe,
mein Favorit is grad das Chameleon von Santa Cruz,
glaub selbst wenn der Rahmen geringe Abweichungen 
hat, wird man das Finetuning eh mit Vorbau und Sattel-
position vornehmen.
Es geht mir einfach generell zum x-ten mal drum:
Hardtail für den verwöhnten Bobbo von mir odder ebe net

Hab die Tage vor lauter Langeweile(natürlich hier bei ****ing *$#§% und net zuhaus) theoretisch was schönes aufgebaut, wenn dann noch das Geld und bald die verbleibende Freizeit paßt...


----------



## smutje74 (20. Juli 2010)

Was hälste denn von dem?
http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=62
Od. jenes?
http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Bank.cfm
Oder good old German Bikes?
http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-bmxtb.html

Oder back to de Roots...
http://www.zweitrad.de/images/big/010_toer_pop_t3_h_001_09.jpg

Oder, oder, oder...
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.
Vielleicht en Twixter in EAZE Bike Lackierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (20. Juli 2010)

Danke danke,
sehr hilfreich - wie nicht anders zu erwarten

Die Echse bleibt mein Favorit, muß ja auch zu meinem Helm passen,
zwinker zwinker.


----------



## smutje74 (21. Juli 2010)

Donatello, 
jetzt sei nicht gleich beleidigt.
Die ersten 2 wären meine nächste Wahl für en HT.
Das Corsair kannste beim Patrick probe rollen, wenn de nicht schon in de Provence hast.
Kommsch heut eh bissl früher un wir schreddern noch vor den Dirts de Ho CHi Ming?


----------



## krassdruff (21. Juli 2010)

Will doch auch Touren damit fahrn..!
Marathons gewinnen, usw. 

Was meinste wie gerne ich noch vorher rumballern würd-
ich mach ja schon früher Schluß, um 15 Uhr fällt hier der 
Zirkel!

Termin steht: 
18 Uhr Brauhaus-Parkplatz: Ho Chi Minh
19 Uhr: ...


----------



## Brasov (21. Juli 2010)

Auf dem Ho Chi Minh-Pfad, lag ich letzte Woche in den Brennnesseln. Wenn wir den gleichen Pfad meinen. Man hat mich nicht mehr gesehen (zum Glück), weil ich so klein bin und die Nesseln so hoch. Aber schreien (vor Wut) hat man mich gehört, von der Altenbaumburg bis zum Schäferplatz......


----------



## poo-cocktail (21. Juli 2010)

bin auch so gegen 19:30 oben!


----------



## Stefan1602 (29. Juli 2010)

heute abend Radfahren?!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ja Lust!


----------



## Stefan1602 (29. Juli 2010)

19:30 Kreisverwaltung?!


----------



## smutje74 (4. August 2010)

Servus Miteinand,

werd morgen zur gewohnter Stunde für ne Feierabendrunde starten.
Die Strecke wird heute Nacht nochmal gut Bewässert, so das morgen optimaler Grip vorhanden sein wird. 
Für den Abend ist dann auch trockenes Wetter gemeldet.
Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (4. August 2010)

bin dabei. Ab Kreisverwaltung?


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. August 2010)

Wenn wir schon um sechs starten könnten würd ich mitfahren!
Hab morgen Nachtschicht!


----------



## Thomas (4. August 2010)

ihr könnt ja vorher starten und ich komm gegen 7 dann dazu  -müsst mir nur sagen wohin ich kommen soll, gerne auch morgen via handy


----------



## smutje74 (4. August 2010)

Ok, 
dann 1.Treffpunkt um 18:00Uhr am Brauwerk, 
2.Treffpunkt ca. 19:00Uhr am Lidl Parkplatz in Ebernburg.
Irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## Stefan1602 (5. August 2010)

Komme zum 1. Treffpunkt!!!


----------



## sne4k (5. August 2010)

Denke ich komme um 19 Uhr mit Thomas. Könntest du mir deine Nummer geben Thomas?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (5. August 2010)

guckst du hier


----------



## sne4k (5. August 2010)

Ahhhh! 

Ich hab dich mal gespeichert ....

Bin unterwegs, melde mich telefonisch!

MfG


----------



## Stefan1602 (5. August 2010)

Schoene runde!!! Das Bier im brauhaus ist auch lecker und das Maedel vom bierstand hat geile doubles!!!


----------



## sne4k (5. August 2010)

Ohja, die konnten was :-D

Coole Runde, lustig wars.

MfG


----------



## smutje74 (6. August 2010)

Ich liebe Doubles...


----------



## sne4k (9. August 2010)

Fährt jemand morgen abend eine Runde mit?

MfG


----------



## smutje74 (10. August 2010)

Da es ja die nächsten Tage regnen soll werd ich mich heute nochmal auf de Bock schmeissen. Also bin ich eh mo debai. Wann/Wo starten wir?
Vorallem muß ich es Rädche noch fit machen für de Thomas. Wann ist eigentlich der Termin mit Livigno?


----------



## Thomas (10. August 2010)

Die hardtail-Klasse würde so zwischen 19 und 19:30 Uhr dazu stoßen.
*ich melde mich auf dem Handy
*bis heute Abend


----------



## frankZer (10. August 2010)

Ich wollte heute abend auch ne Runde drehen. Komme also auch vorbei.
19:00h am Brauhaus???


----------



## smutje74 (10. August 2010)

Also eher 19:15-19:30Uhr am Brauwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sne4k (10. August 2010)

Ich stoße dann auch um 19:15 am Brauwerk zu euch!

Bis denn ..


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. August 2010)

In auch dabei. 19:15 brauwerk!?


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. August 2010)

komme auch!


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. August 2010)

@christian: haben dich die bullen durchgelassen???


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. August 2010)

Heute abend Fahrradfahren? so ab 18:30? wer kommt mit?


----------



## Stefan1602 (11. August 2010)

Schon wieder??? Oh maaaaaan. Na gut. Wo?


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. August 2010)

wald?


----------



## Stefan1602 (11. August 2010)

Wald?!


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. August 2010)

das wetter scheint heute zu halten, denke wir sollten's ausnutzen!
Ist jemand dabei?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (16. August 2010)

Ich hab mir beim Buddeln ne Bronchitis geholt und kotze schon die ganze Zeit rum. :kotz:
Ich fall die Woche fürs Rad fahren aus.


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. August 2010)

warum tust du sowas???


----------



## krassdruff (17. August 2010)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Buddeln ne Bronchitis geholt und kotze schon die ganze Zeit rum. :kotz:
> Ich fall die Woche fürs Rad fahren aus.




Haaach Buub,
du bisch aach die ganz Zeit mit dem blaue nassgeschitzte Baumwolllappe
dorumgelaaf.
Ich hunn der jo glei gesaht: "Zieh der was warmes oh"
Dää, jetzt hosche die kränk!

Du hosch soo scheene Trikooschää fers Radfahre,
die sinn doch atmungsaktiv, neee,
er muß mim T-Shirt do rum mache, tz tz tz.

Na huffentdlich bisch zum Wocheend widder fit,
ansunschde werd mit Allehol desfungiziert

Gute Besserung mei Buub!


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. September 2010)

heut abend pumptrack! ab 18:00 ?/!!


----------



## smutje74 (1. September 2010)

Ich würd ja mal vorbei kommen, wenn der Christian K. aus F. mit seinem Laptop, auf dem die Fotos sind, vorbei kommt.


----------



## smutje74 (15. September 2010)

Nabend,

hat jemand Lust mal wieder en Night Ride zu veranstalten?
Ich hätt ja Lust...

An de Rest von de R³, euch hätte es ja ach gefalle in Livigno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (15. September 2010)

Flow und so...


----------



## Thomas (16. September 2010)

Kann leider nicht, muss jemandem beim Umzug helfen...


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. September 2010)

ich fands ja gut....


----------



## caress (16. September 2010)

ola,
bin am Wochenende dank des Ritterfestes auch mal wieder im Lande.

Jemand Lust rollen zu gehen am Freitag nachmittag/abend?


und: hat zufällig jemand ein Postmount Adapter für ne AVID Juicy 185mm?
gibt es überhaupt noch ein bikeshop in kreuznach der einen haben könnte?


----------



## smutje74 (17. September 2010)

Ich hab frei, wär also dabei...
Ich glaub da muß du zum Rith nach Stromberg.
Kann man natürlich mit dem Flow Trail verbinden.
Zur Not gibt es en Leihrad...


----------



## Thomas (17. September 2010)

Ein paar waren ja auf der Mega - vielleicht seid ihr hier im Video drin:


----------



## Stefan1602 (17. September 2010)

hab mich am anfang neben der startaufstellung für die Quali gesehen


----------



## caress (17. September 2010)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Ich hab frei, wär also dabei...
> Ich glaub da muß du zum Rith nach Stromberg.
> Kann man natürlich mit dem Flow Trail verbinden.
> Zur Not gibt es en Leihrad...



gerade in kreuznach gelandet, rad hab ich mal mitgenommen trotz nur mit hinterradbremse. 
rieth ist heute ja schon ein wenig spät heute. aber evntl morgen + flowtrail?


werd jetzt mal in richtung pump track aufbrechen, rotenfels ohne bremspower vorne is mir dch ein weig zu unsicher 
tel nummer hab ich dir per sms gesendet


zur bremse: mein natürlich IS2000 aufnahme.
nehm auch ne leihbremse oder günstige angebote die das trailfahren noch ermöglichen


----------



## Thomas (21. September 2010)

Bin morgen mit Kai und noch ein paar Leuten in Winterberg - falls jemand lust und Zeit hat sieht man sich dort...


----------



## Stefan1602 (22. September 2010)

Will morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (22. September 2010)

ich vielleicht....
melde mich dann aber noch ma bei dir


----------



## smutje74 (23. September 2010)

Lust auf Flowing Stromberg?


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. September 2010)

18uhr bahnhof bad kreuznach!


----------



## Thomas (26. September 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride diese Woche? Donnerstag kann ich dummerweise nicht, ansonsten wäre ich flexibel...


----------



## cornholio_83 (26. September 2010)

Ich waer dabei do. kann ich auch net(schule)


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. September 2010)

bin dabei! kann am Dienstag nicht....


----------



## krassdruff (27. September 2010)

Hm, dienstagabend bin ich zuuufällig in der Nähe...
So ab 19 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr!?!?


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. September 2010)

was ne kagge, ich kann net! vielleicht lässt sich an meinem Termin was machen, muss ich abklären!!!


----------



## smutje74 (27. September 2010)

Ich wär ja ach debai... 
Ich hätt jo ach Di. unn die anner Dache zeit.
Also fast so flexsible, wie de Thomas....
*Standartspruch an* unne rumm *Standartspruch aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (27. September 2010)

Ich wäre für Mittwoch:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/191679.html


----------



## 7 Zwerge (27. September 2010)

Klingelt mich mal an wann Ihr fahren geht (aber nicht 5 Miuten vorher ) --> Zeit und Luscht ist vorhanden, aber mit dem Internetzugang hapert es noch ein wenig! Der Akku wird heue Abend mal vorsichtshalber geladen


----------



## Thomas (27. September 2010)

Wie schauts mit Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr am Brauwerk?


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. September 2010)

Mittwoch bin ich am Start!


----------



## smutje74 (28. September 2010)

Dabei


----------



## Thomas (28. September 2010)

sorry, habe einen Termin meiner Frau übersehn - ist 19:30 auch ok für die Herren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (28. September 2010)

Wie gesacht, f le x si bel.... 
Klar, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Stefan1602 (28. September 2010)

Dabei!!!


----------



## BAfH (28. September 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig das am Donnerstag keiner dabei ist???

Ich wäre nach langer enthaltsamkeit wieder am Start!!!


----------



## Thomas (29. September 2010)

Was ganz anderes - am Sonntag Abend findet ab 21 Uhr die Red Bull Rampage statt und wird live übertragen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486587

Hat jemand lust das zu gucken? Bei mir im Büro wäre Platz, Getränke würde ich organisieren...


----------



## smutje74 (29. September 2010)

Ich wollt ja schon sache, wann kann ich bei dir vorbei kommen.
Aber dann hab ich ja doch noch zu Ende gelesen. 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## Stefan1602 (29. September 2010)

find ich auch!


----------



## Sandy UK (29. September 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust das zu gucken? Bei mir im Büro wäre Platz, Getränke würde ich organisieren...



Ist das eine Einladung nur für ausgewählte Leute oder steht das Angebot für alle?

Bin aus Bad Münster und würde mich gern anschließen... 
Bin auch brav und gut erzogen. 

PS: Getränke bring ich gern mit... schnorr so ungern.


Gruß
Snady


----------



## Thomas (30. September 2010)

Bist herzlich eingeladen - wenn es privat gewesen wäre hätte ich es hier nicht reingeschrieben .
Ich bin so ab 20:30 da (Adresse), aktuell sind wir damit glaube ich zu fünft.


----------



## Stefan1602 (30. September 2010)

Die rindersteaks vom rewe kann ich nur empfehlen, ein gedischt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi
war lustig gestern abend, direkt nachdem alle weg waren ging es weiter mit der Übertragung.

Einige wollten ja kommenden Sommer nach Kanada - seht euch das hier an:


Wir treffen uns Mittwoch wieder um 19:30 am Brauwerk Parkplatz.


----------



## Stefan1602 (4. Oktober 2010)

das geht definitiv klar nächst jahr!!!
achtung wortspiel
Ok bis Mittwoch!


----------



## krassdruff (5. Oktober 2010)

...da werd ich auch mal dabei sein


----------



## Stefan1602 (5. Oktober 2010)

und mir tauschen dann Geld gegen ware?!
hat ja irgendwie am Sunndaach net so gefunzt


----------



## smutje74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Da halt ich am Mittwoch aaach em mo die Hand uff.
Nit das es in Vergessenheit gerät...


----------



## krassdruff (5. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar

...stimmt du wollstn jo mol halte


----------



## smutje74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Was gibt es den doo zu halte???? 
Ab ner gewisse Länge steht der doch vun alleine.


----------



## Stefan1602 (5. Oktober 2010)

kennst dich ja bestens aus, erzähl mehr von zuhause!!!!:-D


----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal der Link von der Reis-Funzel (ich glaube das ist ein Lupine-Nachbau):
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (7. Oktober 2010)

Genau so ne "Reis-Funzel" hab ich mir Anfang der woche bestellt.
Allerdings bei Ebay US von einem Hong-Kong Anbieter.

Hab da zwar nur 66,99 $ bezahlt jedoch sind da die Versandkosten nciht drin.
Letztendlich kommt am Ende der gleiche Betrag raus.

Bin ja mal gespannt was das Asia-Lämpchen kann und wie lange es hält^^.


----------



## BassSick (7. Oktober 2010)

Halli Hallo,
bin neu in Kreuznach und würde gerne mal die ein oder andere Runde mitfahren! Bin noch nicht sonderlich viel MTB gefahren und bin auch nur mit einem HT unterwegs. Falls ihr nicht allzu hohe ansprüche habt was Erfahrung und Equipment angeht, würde ich mich sehr freuen mal mit euch die Berge unsicher zu machen 

Grüße BassSick


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. Oktober 2010)

morgen abend wieder um 19:30 am Brauwerk?!


----------



## Sandy UK (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin von Mittwoch bis Freitag auf Tagung.
Daher bin ich leider nicht dabei.
Nächste Woche aber dafür bestimmt.

Grüße und viel Spaß
Sandy


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin morgen dabei!


----------



## BAfH (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe zwar ein Neus Rad, aber leider morgen auch Nachtschicht, werde euch nur sehen wenn ihr über die 112 einen "Retter" braucht aber besser nicht!!!

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (14. Oktober 2010)

Gruß aus der Ferne


----------



## smutje74 (14. Oktober 2010)

Uuuuaaaahhhhhhh......


----------



## smutje74 (14. Oktober 2010)

Geil! 

Was ne hammer Landschaft, wie gemalt. Also Thomas müssen wir mal klären, wie das dann mit meiner Adoption läuft? Hast ja dann für deinen neuen Sohn bestimmt Platz im Auto und im Hotel. 
Ich find auch, das das Bier gestern, dir auch geschmeckt hätte.


----------



## Sandy UK (15. Oktober 2010)

Hicks... so hab heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Reis Funzel hinter mir.
sehr geilees licht, sehr hell, super verarbeitet. Akku hält lange. Wie lang kann ich nicht sagen, sind irgendwie im Brauhaus hägen geblieben und hab en 3-4 große Bier getrunken... ruck zuck war´s elf uhr... und wir waren voll...

Naja, hauptsache es war lustig.


----------



## smutje74 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tonight a Ride?


----------



## Thomas (20. Oktober 2010)

Erkältet 
(war das in kranked 1 oder 2? "Tequila tonight, tomorrow we'll ride" )


----------



## smutje74 (20. Oktober 2010)

Yes, SIR.
War's...


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Oktober 2010)

Wäre bei ner Runde heut abend dabei.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (20. Oktober 2010)

Morgen?


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal,
ob heute oder morgen. Hab Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann morgen, oder?
Sind wir dann nur zu dritt?


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann morgen.
Wenn mir nur zu Dritt sind müssen wir eben später im Brauwerk für die anderen mittrinken. 

19Uhr am Brauwerk? Oder früher?


----------



## smutje74 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ok, morgen (21.10.) um 19:00Uhr am Brauwerk.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir klappts heute Abend leider doch nicht --> ich wurde mit meiner Heizungsgeschichte gestern nicht fertig und muss heute Abend noch mal ran


----------



## smutje74 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jaja Heizung...
Wie war's denn gestern in de Halle????
Hätte ich das gewusst.... 
Bei mir bleibt es dabei, hoffe du hast die Reisfuntzel am Start, Snady?
Will mal sehen, was für ne Figur Sie im Dunkeln macht.
Bis heute Abend...


----------



## Sandy UK (21. Oktober 2010)

Jo, Reisfunzel ist dabei. Bin 19.00uhr da.


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

wäre auch dabei. Bis um sieben dann!


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Oktober 2010)

Halle war sehr guuuut! nur die Streckequalität lässt e bisl zu wünsche üwwerisch.
Regelmäßige fahren jede woch dät ich mol sage!
Heute abend??? 
eigentlich henn ich schon was anneres vor.
Ich guck mol!


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat wegen Erkältung doch noch keinen Sinn bei mir.
Bin aber in der Stadt, wenn ihr noch was trinken geht ruft kurz auf dem Handy an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Oktober 2010)

bei mir wirds auch nüscht....:-( 
in Bingen auf der FH ist Erstsemesterparty  yes!!!!


----------



## Sandy UK (21. Oktober 2010)

Hatte leider ein technisches Problem mit meinem Tretlager, anscheinend hat sich dort das Gewinde verabschiedet.
Somit endete unsere Runde nach 500 Metern^^

Das gute Bier und der nette Plausch mit Smutje und Thomas haben den  verkorksten Abend dann wieder gut gemacht.
Hoffe ich krieg das wieder hin, ansonsten bin ich leider gezwungen mir einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen... wie schrecklich... hust... 

Werd mal zum Rith nach Stromberg fahren morgen.
Mal schaun was der sagt.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## Thomas (23. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Sandy UK (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin grad am überlegen wo das ist, kommt mir bekannt vor...
Könnte am Anfang der steilen Abfahrt vom Rotenfels Richtung Norheim runter sein?

Richtig?!?


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Oktober 2010)

right!


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Oktober 2010)

Da bin ich mal etwas zu selbstsicher runter... als es unten etwas "Steiniger" wurde hab ich nen schönen Abgang den Lenker gemacht.

Aua.. tut schon weh wen ich nur nochmal dran denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (23. Oktober 2010)

Ajo wegen meinem zerböselten Tretlagergewinde, 
need aller warscheinlichkeit a new frame... 
Jemand noch was günstiges AM brauchbares im Keller liegen?


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Oktober 2010)

die vorderradbremse möchte mit gefühl bedient werden


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. Oktober 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> die vorderradbremse möchte mit gefühl bedient werden



Dei Mudda möchte mit Gefühl bedient werden!

Party Alda, bis gleich!


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Oktober 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> die vorderradbremse möchte mit gefühl bedient werden



... und der Sattel mochte in diesem Fall sehr weit nach unten damit der allerwerteste schön weit nach hinten kann. 

Vorne zu stark bremsen in Kombination mit Sattel zu hoch = Schleudersitz


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Oktober 2010)

komisch!


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Oktober 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Dei Mudda möchte mit Gefühl bedient werden!
> 
> Party Alda, bis gleich!



löl ... viel Spaß euch beiden. 
Glaub mein Nachbar hat noch Bier im Keller... bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Taurin1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi Sandy, 

kann sein dass ich dich heute vergessen habe???

... aber du fährst ja eh bald schwere geräte..


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Oktober 2010)

Taurin1 schrieb:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> kann sein dass ich dich heute vergessen habe???
> 
> ... aber du fährst ja eh bald schwere geräte..



JA hast mich wirklich vergessen, ich weine... ist aber nicht schlimm, hab ja eh nur das Hardtail meiner Frau zur verfügung. Die Rosa Griffe kommen voll gut! 
War damit heut mit den Kindern in Stromberg nach der Strecke schauen.

Hm... "schwere Geräte"? Kommt halt drauf an was sich mir so anbietet.


----------



## Taurin1 (23. Oktober 2010)

ich bin auch mal gespannt, nicht, dass wir sonntags immer warten müssen weil du 20 kg unterm arsch hast..


----------



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Dei Mudda möchte mit Gefühl bedient werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (25. Oktober 2010)

die Party war ja seeehr gut! 
@poococktail: mir müssen ins Jägerhaus!


----------



## Thomas (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie schauts diese Woche aus? Hat Donnerstag Abend jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## SEB92 (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd gern mal mitfahrn. Muss aber noch meine Beleuchtung raussuchen.
Grüße
Seb


----------



## Sandy UK (26. Oktober 2010)

Mitfahren würde ich gern, jedoch ist mein Rad immer noch in Stromberg beim Rith.
Laut telefonat sieht es nicht gut aus...
Könnte ja das Lady Hardtail meiner Frau mit Rosa Sattel und Griffen nehmen. 

Grüße
Sandy


----------



## smutje74 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich falle erkältet aus...
Ich war zu lange ohne Jacke auf de Mainzer Partymeile unterwegs.


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. Oktober 2010)

wir gehen. hätt dir ja auch spass gemacht!


----------



## smutje74 (27. Oktober 2010)

Dei Mudder hott Spaß...... unne rum.


----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Fährt heute irgendwer mit mir? Halloooo?


----------



## smutje74 (28. Oktober 2010)

Sieht ja so aus, als hätteste ja dann Zeit, mir den Clip zu uppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also wie gesagt: ich würde mitfahrn.
Um 19:00 an der Kreisverwaltung ... oder doch nicht?


----------



## SEB92 (28. Oktober 2010)

Sorry aber es wär echt nett wenn noch mal jemand bestätigen würde ob das gleich stattfindet und ob ihr mich mitnehmt ... weil ich würd ungern umsonst nach Kreuznach fahrn


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Oktober 2010)

Ob es stattfindet kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich heute nciht mitfahren kann.
Jedoch ist treffpunkt am Brauwerk in KH.
Nicht wie früher an der Kreisverwaltung.

Gruß
Sandy


----------



## SEB92 (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke, dann weiß ich immerhin schonmal wo ich hinmüsste


----------



## SEB92 (28. Oktober 2010)

Da ich wohl keine Antwort mehr kriege ob jemand kommt werd ich wohl zuhausebleiben ... Vielleicht nehmt ihr mich ja nächste Woche mal mit.


----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, die rueckmeldung kam zu spaet. 
Naechste Woche wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (31. Oktober 2010)

In Wiesbaden haben sie im Wald eine alte Bobbahn gefunden, die Gravity Pilots versuchen daraus eine DH-Strecke zu machen:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9578402.htm


----------



## smutje74 (3. November 2010)

Jemand Lust auf en Ride?


----------



## Sandy UK (3. November 2010)

Lust ja, aber das neue bike ist immer noch nicht fertig. 

Gruß
Sandy


----------



## Stefan1602 (3. November 2010)

morgen abend würd es bei mir besser passen


----------



## krassdruff (4. November 2010)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wann dann???


----------



## Stefan1602 (4. November 2010)

So wie immer daet ich sagen!


----------



## krassdruff (4. November 2010)

...hoach, bei mir wirds doch nix 
bin noch wie wild hier am konschdruiere


----------



## smutje74 (4. November 2010)

Ok


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. November 2010)

Tonight a Ride? 19:30 am Suboptimalen Brauhaustreffpunkt?


----------



## cornholio_83 (17. November 2010)

Zu spät muß um neun auf die Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (18. November 2010)

Hallo,
war ne schöne Runde - inklusive 6 Punkten für den Winterpokal 

Ich habe unterwegs meine weisse Trinkflasche verloren, falls sie jemand findet...

Heute abend habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sandy UK (18. November 2010)

Fährt den jemand heute abend?
Mein Bike ist endlich fertig und ich würde es gern testen...


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2010)

Von unserem Trip nach Finale - bitte alle mal auf "gefällt mir" klicken


----------



## 7 Zwerge (2. Dezember 2010)

Ey Thomas, kommst Du morgen auch bei mir vorbei ein Bierchen lutschen? Wenn ja, bring mal bitte Life Cycles mit


----------



## Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

Jemand Lust heute Abend auf der Kreuznacher Schlittenwiese einen Nightride (mit Schlitten) zu machen? Will so um 19:30 da sein, mit Funzel


----------



## Fubbes (9. Dezember 2010)

Tolles Video da oben. Besonders der Anfang ist sehr pfiffig gemacht. Ist das dein Werk, Thomas?

Es könnte aber auch bei uns im Wald sein. Von Finale und Meer sieht man nur wenig 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

Nein, Crossie hat es geschnitten - gefilmt haben wir alle mal

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Dezember 2010)

arbeit, arbeit


----------



## 7 Zwerge (9. Dezember 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Jemand Lust heute Abend auf der Kreuznacher Schlittenwiese einen Nightride (mit Schlitten) zu machen? Will so um 19:30 da sein, mit Funzel



Evtl. komme ich ohne Schlitten aber mit meiner Monster-AG vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (9. Dezember 2010)

wo ist denn diese schlittenwiese?


----------



## Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

Zwischen Schloss und Hofgut Rheingrafenstein. Dort an der Ecke haben wir schon öfter Pause nach dem Uphill gemacht....
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...d=117476842285723722950.000496fbe0f621259ca38


----------



## Sandy UK (9. Dezember 2010)

Hm... wäre ne überlegung wert.
Nur wir "Männer" und nen Sixpack? Hm... hab evtl. noch Glühwein.
Oder evtl. mit Kinder? Die hätten nen Riesenspaß.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

für meine Kids ist das zu spät


----------



## Sandy UK (9. Dezember 2010)

Für meinen eigentlich auch, hätte aber für den Spaß mal eine Ausnahme gemacht. Wäre er halt mal ne Stunde später ins Bett.

Dann eben nur die Männer und das Bier/der Glühwein.
Aber zu Zweit is doof. Wer kommt sonst noch?

Sandy


----------



## Sandy UK (9. Dezember 2010)

Bin 19.30 oben. An welchem Parkplatz treffen wir uns?

Bringe Glühwein mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die helle Lampe dabei, wir werden uns sehen. Ich denke ich Parke vorne


----------



## Sandy UK (9. Dezember 2010)

verspäte mich ca. 10min.


----------



## Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

Ok, wir waren auf Expedition bei unserer Glühwein-Bobweitflug-Aktion




falls es weiter winterlich bleibt können wir das gerne wiederholen


----------



## 7 Zwerge (22. Dezember 2010)

Ey Thomas,
mach das mal bitte als Foto der Woche 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/801401


----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Dezember 2010)

das geht doch automatisch! schön die werbetrimmel rühren und sternchen verteilen


----------



## VulkaNic (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob der treff noch aktiv ist...
und ob jemand von euch noch den einen oder anderen biker in der näheren umgebung von Bockenau (max.15Km umkreis) kennt?

grüße


----------



## Litzi (5. Januar 2011)

Hey ich bin in Bockenau bei der Hay tätig. Wäre für ne Runde offen mich würde nur interessieren was ihr so für Richtungen fahrt bei mir wäre es nämlich Freeride/Downhill (bin aber noch Anfänger)


----------



## Thomas (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Di & Do klappt bei mir leider nicht, haben Schulveranstaltungen - kommende Woche dann.

@Vulkanic & Litzi: ist aktiv, ja, im Winter aber eher unregelmäßig - seht vielleicht auch mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375533&page=19


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. Januar 2011)

die woch a Ride???


----------



## smutje74 (27. Januar 2011)

Ja mei, da bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Januar 2011)

Ei de omend daet ich sache!!!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (27. Januar 2011)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Ei de omend daet ich sache!!!


Dreh Du mal lieber mein Lampengehäuse 
Morewood jetzt fertig?


----------



## smutje74 (27. Januar 2011)

Was war denn an deinem Pferdche dran?


----------



## Thomas (27. Januar 2011)

Mein Pferdchen bleibt heute im Stall weil ich mir das Römer Kastell ansehe
 viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Januar 2011)

Bei riths ist einiges an arbeit im moment. Vor samstag wirds nicht fertig werden 
Zum lampengehaeuse ist nur zu sagen: etwas gutes brauch eben e bisl laenger!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Januar 2011)

so denn ihr weichpflöten!
Maddin unn ich waren alleine!!!


----------



## Thomas (31. Januar 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand nach Mainz in die Halle?

Hier vielleicht noch Inspiration für die Herren Baumeister 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib5b_cwQ7FA"]YouTube        - pump track[/nomedia]


----------



## poo-cocktail (31. Januar 2011)

jap!


----------



## Stefan1602 (31. Januar 2011)

ich wär auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2011)

Nagut Marcel, das nächste Mal dann vielleicht doch mit Blitz ...


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. Februar 2011)

marci sein garten seiht dann bald auch ungefähr so aus http://dirt.mpora.com/news/winter-diggingitalian-pumptrack-update.html


----------



## Stefan1602 (7. Februar 2011)

ja wenn das so ist sponsere ich den roll rasen!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. Februar 2011)

Heute abend night ride! 18:30 brauhaus...wer nicht kommt ist selber schuld!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. Februar 2011)

Donnerstag Nightride?


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Februar 2011)

wär ich debei, hab die 9° optik mal eingebaut die muss getestet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (17. Februar 2011)

wäre auch dabei!


----------



## smutje74 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich muß passen... 

Werd heute mal de Freundin helfen, Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Thomas (17. Februar 2011)

Dabei.

Wie gehabt 19 Uhr am Brauwerk?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (17. Februar 2011)

Ich muss auch passen. Mich hats zerissen.


----------



## Stefan1602 (17. Februar 2011)

@ marcel: bische krank???


----------



## smutje74 (17. Februar 2011)

Auf'em Klo?????


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Februar 2011)

19:00 geht klar!


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. Februar 2011)

Donnerstag 19:00 brauhaus?!


----------



## krassdruff (24. Februar 2011)

...hab grad mal meine Birne in die Dose gesteckt

...sieht aber so aus, als geht der Schnee und kommt das Süffwetter,
dann revidiere ich meine Aussage->das gibt en Schlamm(assel)


----------



## Thomas (24. Februar 2011)

Bin erkältet, Halle war zu kalt oder so 
Kai hätte für den Powder auch nicht weit fahren müssen glaube ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (1. März 2011)

De marcel und ich fahren in die halle!


----------



## krassdruff (22. März 2011)

Today im Dreck bzw. Heute auf den Döörts


----------



## smutje74 (23. März 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Morgen aus? 
Lust auf en Ride through the Night?
... mit anschliessender Gersten-Gaumen-Massage?


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. März 2011)

mhh gerstengaumenmassage!

ich check direkt mal die tour ob da auch keien bäume im weg stehen.
hätt euch bestimmt auch spass gemacht!


----------



## smutje74 (24. März 2011)

Wo bist du? Biste Ski fahren?


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. März 2011)

nee bin hier. also die trails sind alle frei habe ich gestern überprüft! 
Heute wann? wo? dann bier?


----------



## smutje74 (24. März 2011)

19:00Uhr Brauwerk? 
Ok, wenn sich was ändert ruf mich an.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. März 2011)

Feierabendrunde am 23.03.2011






Schön war es!


----------



## smutje74 (24. März 2011)

Mangels Beteiligung, geh ich mal schön rum spinnen.
Bis nächste Woche...

"Doch dann kam Thomas"
Das Bier hat geschmeckt, hhhmmm, lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (25. März 2011)

Hauptsache es wurde trainiert - egal was


----------



## smutje74 (25. März 2011)

Heute biken?


----------



## Thomas (25. März 2011)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Hauptsache es wurde trainiert - egal was



wir sind vorher natürlich gefahren


----------



## krassdruff (25. März 2011)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Heute biken?



Ja schon, aber ne Feierabendrunde im Gunsenumer Wald


----------



## smutje74 (30. März 2011)

Tomorrow night,
we gonna ride,
with our 'ebsche' bike?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (30. März 2011)

Ich sag Fu - Ihr sagt Manchu 

Außerdem soll es morgen Abend regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (30. März 2011)

Ich sach 'Weich', ihr sacht 'Ei'.... 
Ich hab das gestern schon mitbekommen, das du Party machen gehst.
Die Frage ging auch eher an die anderen Homies...


----------



## poo-cocktail (30. März 2011)

ich sag "Ar" ihr sagt "schlö....." ähm "beit"


----------



## O'Chris (4. April 2011)

Gude!
Ich hebe mal dezent den Finger und frage in die Runde, ob am kommenden Sonntag, 10.4., eine Runde zusammengeht. Hätte gesteigertes Interesse mitzufahren, nachdem ich schon paarmal in der Ecke KH/BME/Traisen/Oberhausen unterwegs war. 
Grüße aus WI
Chris


----------



## Sandy UK (4. April 2011)

Die Feierabendtouren hier sind in der Regel immer in der Woche,     Dienstags, Mittwochs oder Donnerstags.
    Für die Wochenendfahrten muss Du hier schauen.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375533

    Alternativ kann ich Dir anbieten bei uns mitzufahren. 
    Wir (in der Regel 3 Pers.) sind jeden Sonntag von 10.00h bis ca.     14.00h in der von Dir besagten Gegend unterwegs.
    Kuhberg, Rotenfels, Lemberg ist unser Revier. Ab und an, je nach     Laune auch mal was anderes.
    Mittlerer Anspruch würde ich jetzt sagen. Berghoch gemütlich bis     stramm, bergab so schnell wie halt möglich auf schönen Singeltrails.
    In der Regel mit abschließendem Bierchen im Brauwerk. 

    Treffpunkt ist immer Sontags, 10.00h, Berlinerstr. 96, 55583 Bad     Münster. Quasi gegenüber vom Lidl.

    Kannst Dich ja melden wenn Du Lust hast.

    Lg
    Sandy


----------



## O'Chris (5. April 2011)

Gebongt! Super! Das Anforderungsprofil scheint zu stimmen  Bin am Sonntag dabei.

Das ist doch der Lidl, wo man vom Ho-Chin-Min-Pfad und dem Weg von der Altenbaumburg unten rauskommt, ne?




Snady schrieb:


> Die Feierabendtouren hier sind in der Regel immer in der Woche,     Dienstags, Mittwochs oder Donnerstags.
> Für die Wochenendfahrten muss Du hier schauen.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375533
> 
> Alternativ kann ich Dir anbieten bei uns mitzufahren.
> ...


----------



## Sandy UK (5. April 2011)

Richtig!


----------



## O'Chris (6. April 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> Richtig!


Dann bis Sontag, 10 Uhr!


----------



## smutje74 (6. April 2011)

Wanna ride tomorrow night?


----------



## O'Chris (7. April 2011)

Hätt' a Lamp'. Ginge aber erst übernächste Woche.



smutje74 schrieb:


> Wanna ride tomorrow night?


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. April 2011)

Bin dabei Brauhaus 18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (7. April 2011)

Bin leider unterwegs - Foto ist von gestern


Viel Spaß!


----------



## smutje74 (7. April 2011)

18:00Uhr am Brauwerk.... CHECK!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (8. April 2011)

Heute Abend? Wald oder Hügel?


----------



## smutje74 (8. April 2011)

Friseur... 
"Rock ur waves"


----------



## krassdruff (8. April 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Bin leider unterwegs - Foto ist von gestern
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß!
> ...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (8. April 2011)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Friseur...
> "Rock ur waves"



Lieber Martin,

ich habe schon genug Probleme, Dich beim Sprechen zu verstehen, aber bei Deinen Texten muss ich leider kapitulieren 

Ja oder nein?


----------



## krassdruff (8. April 2011)

Mit annern Wodde:
Während du dir gestern deinen landing Strip hast färben lassen
sinn mir a bisje Rad gefahr
Sooo, hummer dää jetzt die Naas lang genuch gemacht?

greez ins nachbargebäude
U know: Our 10 o`clock outside meeting


----------



## smutje74 (8. April 2011)

Lieber Marcel,

es ist nicht jedem in die Wiege gelegt worden, seine eigene Fragestellung zu verstehen und die daraus resultierende Antworten zu verknüpfen. Aber mit ein bischen Mühe sollte man das doch hinbekommen. 
Awer das Bier gestern, PRIMA....


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. April 2011)

Also ich wär im Wald dabei 18:00 Brauhaus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (8. April 2011)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Also ich wär im Wald dabei 18:00 Brauhaus!?



Ok, hast mein "Buy In"!

Danach gibts es aber noch mal einen Geburtstagsumtrunk


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. April 2011)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (6. Mai 2011)

Hat wer heute Abend Luscht?


----------



## smutje74 (6. Mai 2011)

Auf B I E R ?  

Ich hab ab 14:30Uhr Zeit, also müssen wir nicht bis heute Abend warten.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (6. Mai 2011)

Ich kann frühstens erst ab 18 Uhr. Ich klingel noch mal durch wenn ich hier los fahre.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut es denn mit einer Runde heute Abend aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (12. Mai 2011)

ich kann nicht - wie schauts morgen mit dir aus?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Mai 2011)

Laß uns da heute Abend noch mal telefonieren.

Max: deine Gabel ist fertig.


----------



## Thomas (12. Mai 2011)

Wer es nicht mitbekommen hat - am Wochenende macht der Flowtrail Stromberg auf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05...ischen-mainz-und-koblenz-jetzt-am-wochenende/


----------



## Thomas (14. Mai 2011)

Fotos von gestern


----------



## Sandy UK (14. Mai 2011)

Oh man seit ihr kaputt. 
Schein ja Spaß gemacht zu haben. 

Wen sehe ich denn heute alles in Stromberg bzw. ab wann seit Ihr da?

Ps Was hält Crossi in der Hand? Ein Plüschtier?

Wo genau ist eigentlich in KH dieser Pumptrack? Kannte den gar nicht.


----------



## Taru (17. Mai 2011)

Hi, bin neu hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Würde auch gerne mal mein MTB  in KH ausführen. Schließe mich der Frage  meines Vorredners an. Wo genau ist dieser Track? Wie organisiert ihr  treffen in KH?

Danke,
Taru


----------



## smutje74 (18. Mai 2011)

Tomorrow night, we wanna ride. 
Treffpunkt: 19:00 Uhr am Brauwerk in Kreuznach.
Mit anschließender Gerstensaftverkostung


----------



## Thomas (18. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## Taru (19. Mai 2011)

Geht klar!


----------



## Stefan1602 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich daet Jo ach mitfahre...! Gerstensaft trinke ich ja auch gern! Gab gestern Abend diverse 1-12 Bier in Hannover:-D
Bis spaeda!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. Mai 2011)

Martin k und ich fahren heute Abend um19 Uhr los


----------



## Sandy UK (26. Mai 2011)

Schade, haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Sind um 18.15 los und waren 20.00h kurz zum Zwischenstop im Brauwerk. für 30min. Sind dann noch den Kuhberg hoch und BM wieder runter.
Sehr schade.
Evtl. jemand am Wochenende Lust? Sonntag morgen?


----------



## Taru (3. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es nächste Woche Mittwoch abend (8.6.) 19:00 Brauwerk - Ihr kennt doch bestimmt noch ne gute Tour  - Hab gerade das Bike neu eingestellt und die Dämpfer geölt - Rdy to Rck!


----------



## smutje74 (8. Juni 2011)

Heute klappt es bei mir nicht, muß auf den Herrn Zensus warten.
Morgen hätte ich Zeit, wie schaut es da denn aus?
Hat jemand Luscht?


----------



## Sandy UK (8. Juni 2011)

Morgen ist Firmenlauf. Kann daher nicht. Schade.


----------



## Thomas (8. Juni 2011)

kann weder heute noch morgen, nächste Woche wieder!

Ach ja:


----------



## 7 Zwerge (8. Juni 2011)

Ist das neben dem Herrn Schley auch jemand bekanntes?


----------



## Thomas (8. Juni 2011)

Nein, war heute Mittag am Lemberg


----------



## nahetalmoves (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ihr habt doch bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich euch mal anschließen würde?? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (9. Juni 2011)

Ei Herrgott Margott,

da is Prominenz in der Heimat und man kriegt kein Bescheid...
dem Richie hätt man könne noch en paar Schmankerl zeige 

@nahetalmoves: Anschließen ist kein Problem, aber dieses WE wirds ruhig im Naheteil sein,
die Bube mache en Ausflug...


----------



## Thomas (9. Juni 2011)

Er war den ganzen Tag fahren und Ho Chi Minh und Abfahrt vom Lemberg waren denke ich seine Favoriten. ich hatte leider keine Zeit mitzufahren, habe nur kurz geshuttelt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Juni 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Er war den ganzen Tag fahren und Ho Chi Minh und Abfahrt vom Lemberg waren denke ich seine Favoriten. ich hatte leider keine Zeit mitzufahren, habe nur kurz geshuttelt.



 Ho Chi Minh muss man einfach lieben


----------



## smutje74 (9. Juni 2011)

Starttermin für heute Abend ist dann 18:00Uhr Brauwerk.
Hoffe das kommt noch bei jedem rechtzeitig an.


----------



## nahetalmoves (9. Juni 2011)

Schade, ja war rechtzeitig, aber ich komme heute erst um 18:00 hier aus der Arbeit.


----------



## smutje74 (9. Juni 2011)

Anschlußmöglichkeit:  18:45Uhr Lidl Parkplatz in Ebernburg, nach der 1. Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (11. Juni 2011)

Hat jmd ne Ahnung, wann das ZDF das über den Rotenfels denn ausstrahlt?


----------



## Sandy UK (11. Juni 2011)

Hier steht mehr darüber 
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-bad-muenster/bad-muenster/10840360.htm

Leider nichts über das Datum der Erstausstrahlung.


----------



## Thomas (11. Juni 2011)

Es wurde für einen internen Pilotfilm gefilmt, der wird schätzungsweise nicht ausgestrahlt

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (14. Juni 2011)

Wie schaut es denn die Woche mit Rad fahren aus?


----------



## Thomas (14. Juni 2011)

heute abend Pumptrack?


----------



## smutje74 (23. Juni 2011)

Moin, moin,

um 19:00 Uhr,
ne Tour?
Mit anschliessender BierKur. 
Treffpunkt: Brauwerk


----------



## Thomas (23. Juni 2011)

dabei


----------



## Thomas (28. Juni 2011)

Pumptrack heute? Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Rankin' (28. Juni 2011)

Würd auch mal kommen wenns erlaubt ist. Ab wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Thomas (28. Juni 2011)

ich denke ich werde so ab 19:30 dort sein,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (28. Juni 2011)

Bin da!


----------



## smutje74 (30. Juni 2011)

Wie schaut's?
Heute ne Runde
mit Bierkunde?


----------



## Taru (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei, Bierrunde eingeschlossen! - Wo treffen wir uns - Wo fahren wir?


----------



## smutje74 (30. Juni 2011)

Treffpunkt wie gehabt.
19:00 Uhr Brauwerk.
Ok?


----------



## Taru (30. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, wenn's nicht in Strömen schüttet bin ich da


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn heute Abend aus?


----------



## Taru (1. Juli 2011)

Ich kann leider heute nicht, nächste Woche Donnerstag könne mer aber gern!


----------



## Taru (6. Juli 2011)

Morgen Abend (Donnerstag) wieder ne schöne Runde drehen? 19:00 Brauwerk? Wetter soll ja angenehm sein. - Wer kommt mit?


----------



## herter (7. Juli 2011)

Würd mich euch gerne mal anschließen heute Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (7. Juli 2011)

Fein, fein,

dann sach ich ma zu.
Wie schaut's aus, dass wir wetterteschnisch schon um 18:00Uhr starten.

Gruß


----------



## Anselmus (7. Juli 2011)

Fahrt ihr immer donnerstags? Würde mich mal anschließen, allerdings heute wirds arbeitstechnisch zu knapp...


----------



## herter (7. Juli 2011)

ab 20:00 solls nach wetter.info regnen.
von daher fänd ich 18:00 passend...


----------



## Taru (7. Juli 2011)

Alaska,  18:00 Brauwerk. yay - Knieschoner sind angekommen


----------



## smutje74 (7. Juli 2011)

@Anselmus: Meistens Donnerstags, ansonsten auf Absprache oder Ansage...


----------



## ChrisK (7. Juli 2011)

bin auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (7. Juli 2011)

Stau 12km, ab Boppard und ich steh mittendrin
F..k
18:00 nicht machbar


----------



## Taru (7. Juli 2011)

hmm dumm das ... 

Also wenn ich mir das Wetter so angucke.. aber wenns nicht in Strömen runter macht, bin ich um 18:00 da


----------



## -=MARS=- (13. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen!

Ich würde mich morgen gerne anschließen.
Ich bin der Max, 24J und komme aus der Nähe von Stromberg.
Vom Stil fahre ich Enduro.

Bis morgen!
Grüße,
Max


----------



## Taurin1 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

wann fahrt ihr den??? MARS schreibt - er möchte sich anschließen - aber es steht doch noch nichts fest, oder? 

fahrt ihr morgen oder heute und wo und wann??? lg

m


----------



## Taru (13. Juli 2011)

Hoi, 
also vor hatte ich auf jeden Fall morgen abend zu fahren, die Frage ist halt nur wie es Wettertechnisch aussieht. Momentan zeigt mein Radar Regen an, aber ist ja Kreuznach 

Also ich wäre auch dabei, wenns nicht in Strömen regnet:
--> 19:00 Brauwerk , ansonsten machen wir nen gepflegten Bierverkostungs-Stammtisch draus 

@Smutje, was geht?


----------



## smutje74 (14. Juli 2011)

Moin, moin,

jep, ich bin dabei. Wetter ist ja nicht gerade berauschend, aber nach der Gewitterdusche am Di, ist mir es eh egal. Also wenn ich dem Wetterbericht glauben kann, wird es gegen 20:00Uhr, leichte Regenschauer geben. Vielleicht können wir ja ne 1h (18:00Uhr) früher starten?

Gruß


----------



## Taru (14. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das bekomme ich hin, passt 18:00 Uhr bei den anderen? 

>> 18:00 Uhr 
>> Brauwerk


 @ Smutje: Hast ne PM


----------



## -=MARS=- (14. Juli 2011)

bei mir passts! : )


----------



## Stefan1602 (15. Juli 2011)

Gehe so um halb sieben an die huegel!!!


----------



## Taru (15. Juli 2011)

Sorry, kann heute nicht. Bin aber morgen in Stromberg aufm Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (20. Juli 2011)

Morgen 19 Uhr - ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Juli 2011)

Mist, hab jetzt Kinokarten für Donnerstag 20.45h gekauft.

Wie wäre es mit heute?


----------



## Taru (20. Juli 2011)

hmm.. ich kann heute leider nicht, morgen wäre ich aber dabei, wenn das wetter mitspielt.

--> 19:00 Brauwerk


----------



## -=MARS=- (21. Juli 2011)

Mein Innenlager streikt. Wenn ich es repariert bekomme, dann komme ich vorbei.


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich däts heit jo ach emol Widder probieren!


----------



## Taru (21. Juli 2011)

Ei jo, wenns Wetter passt:

>> 19:00 Uhr
>> Brauwerk

cya later


----------



## -=MARS=- (21. Juli 2011)

Innenlager ist fit. Bin dabei.


----------



## Thomas (25. Juli 2011)

Morgen Abend Pumptrack ?


----------



## Taru (25. Juli 2011)

hmm wie wärs mit mittwoch abend ? - Morgen leider keine Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=MARS=- (25. Juli 2011)

Welcher Pumptrack? Stromberg?


----------



## Taru (25. Juli 2011)

ich glaub er meint bei uns den... >> PM


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2011)

Zu nass zum fahren dort oben heute


----------



## Sandy UK (26. Juli 2011)

Hm, sehr schade. 
Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub und wollte das noch nutzen. Hoffen wir das Wetter läßt noch 1-2 Fahrten zu diese Woche.

Grüße
Sandy


----------



## -=MARS=- (27. Juli 2011)

Fährt Morgen jemand?


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Juli 2011)

Jo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (27. Juli 2011)

Hätte eher Lust auf heute Abend. 
Sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Übrigens: *Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Bashring über den er loswerden will? Vorzugsweise in weiß?* Gern aber auch Schwarz.


----------



## Sandy UK (27. Juli 2011)

Jemand Bock auf´n Bier im Brauwerk? 
Wenn´s schon mit dem Biken nix wird sollte es wenigsten mit dem Trinken was werden!


----------



## Taru (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Wetter ist ja mal wieder gruselig.. Wollten heute eigentlich nach Beerfelden aber .... das is ja nur Matsch. 

Wenn das Wetter heute abend mitspielt komm ich.


----------



## -=MARS=- (28. Juli 2011)

Hey!

Ich weiß es noch nicht; mein Vater braucht u.U. das Auto.

Grüße


----------



## Taru (28. Juli 2011)

>> Brauwerk 
>> 19:00 

Wer will - wer hat noch nicht - zur Not auch nur aufn Bier


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Juli 2011)

Bin zwar um 15h schon auf eine runde unterwegs, aber nochmal 19h ist auch ok.
Hoffen wir mal das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Thomas (28. Juli 2011)

Klasse Wetter, kann leider um 19 Uhr nicht - viel Spass!


----------



## -=MARS=- (28. Juli 2011)

Ich schaffe es Heute leider auch nicht ... : (


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Juli 2011)

Leider grade erst von der Tour zurück gekommen und jetzt ziemlich platt.

Sorry.


----------



## Taru (28. Juli 2011)

waren auch nur zu zweit. Haben aber noch en paar andere Jungs nachher im Biergarten gesehn, ich meine die kannte ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (3. August 2011)

is morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Taru (4. August 2011)

Ich leider nicht, hab mir am Sonntag die Sehne am Fuss a bissl angeritzt... is nicht so gut mem fahren gerade.

Kumpel von mir würde aber kommen. 

>> 19:00Uhr
>> Brauwerk


----------



## Thomas (4. August 2011)

wäre auch dabei, wenn es nicht noch anfängt zu schütten


----------



## Taru (4. August 2011)

Kumpel von mir is auch aufm weg. Gelbes Kona Bike. wird um 19:00 am Brauwerk sein.


----------



## Taru (10. August 2011)

Morgen Abend (Donnerstag)

>> 19:00 Uhr 
>> Brauwerk

wer kommt mit?


----------



## -=MARS=- (10. August 2011)

Bei mir siehst schlecht aus:
Habe am Schaltwerk eine Begrenzungsschraube samt Plastik Buchse verloren. 
Lt. Händler gibt's das nicht als Ersatz, sondern nur ein komplettes Schaltwerk. 

Oder hat zufällig jmd ein >2009er Sram X9 oder X0 (9 fach) Schaltwerk, das er günstig veräußern möchte?


----------



## Taru (10. August 2011)

args, ärgerlich 

auch übern Bike Markt bekommste das nicht so schnell. Ich bezweifel auch, dass ein Händler SRAM auf Lager hat. 

Falls es doch noch bei dir irgendwie klappen sollte, schreib mir ne SMS


----------



## Thomas (10. August 2011)

Sorry, habe auch nichts passendes.
habe morgen Abend zu der Uhrzeit einen Termin, bin leider nicht mit am Start
Nächste Woche wieder


----------



## smutje74 (10. August 2011)

Ich hab noch ein defektes X9 (2009er) Schaltwerk zu Hause.
Ist nur der Käfig verbogen, vielleicht kannst du die benötigte Teile ausbauen? Mit Morgen weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber zu 80 % bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (11. August 2011)

Bei mir kommen die 20% zum Tragen, ich werd heute doch nicht mit kommen. Ich bin fetisch mit de Welt bis ich zu Hause bin. Vielleicht am WE wieder.


----------



## Taru (11. August 2011)

Guddi, fahre ich alleine  FullFace mal ausprobieren, falls doch noch wer kommt: mail an mich schreiben übers forum.


----------



## Taru (12. August 2011)

war ne coole Tour, wurden doch noch 5 Mann  - Cheers!


----------



## smutje74 (17. August 2011)

Servus miteinand,

hat jemand Lust heute ne Tour zu drehen mit anschliessender Gerstenverkostung....


----------



## Sandy UK (17. August 2011)

Ich wäre dabei. Sind heute ab 17.30 unterwegs, da könnten wir ca. 19h am Brauwerk sein.


----------



## krassdruff (17. August 2011)

Hier Dr. House: Abber Uffbasse, net das de Doktää widder die Löcher fligge muß  
Hätt schunn luschd uff de Kreiznacher Wald - 
wird wohl erst nachem Urlaub widder angesteuert. 

Heutabend gibts nur Proberollen in Meenz,
damit die Schräubscher auch alle ihre Position nächste Woche behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (17. August 2011)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß du keine Eskimo-Rolle machst.  
Heute steht das abendliche Stemmen im Vordergrund.


----------



## Taru (17. August 2011)

Hi Leutz, ich kann leider heute abend nicht... Haben Grill-Besuch 
Morgen früh gehts (wenns wetter passt) aufn trail nach Stromberg wenn jemand lust hat

Samstag kommt endlich das neue Bike, und dann bin ich wieder dabei.

Viel Spass heute!


----------



## cornholio_83 (17. August 2011)

Würd jo ach mitkumme!


----------



## smutje74 (17. August 2011)

Prima, dann gibt es noch was vom Grill auf'm Heimweg. 
Werd morgen früh meine Einstellungsfahrt für die kommende Woche machen. Werde also vor Ort sein, weiß aber noch nicht wann.


----------



## krassdruff (17. August 2011)

Sachemo, habd ihr seggel all schunn urlaub???


----------



## Thomas (6. September 2011)

Sind ab 19 Uhr auf dem Pumptrack


----------



## Taru (6. September 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Sind ab 19 Uhr auf dem Pumptrack



Sorry kann heute nicht. Aber donnerstag abend wäre wieder mal ne idee. Kommt wer mit? 19:00 brauwerk.


----------



## smutje74 (6. September 2011)

Pumptrack heute....verdammt, zu spät, de Liter Bier iss gleich indus. 
Donnerstag passt, hab den Rest der Woche noch frei, also für jede Schandtat bereit.


----------



## Taru (6. September 2011)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Pumptrack heute....verdammt, zu spät, de Liter Bier iss gleich indus.
> Donnerstag passt, hab den Rest der Woche noch frei, also für jede Schandtat bereit.



Hmmm schandtaten...  hab gerade mein canyon mal ueber den kuhberg gejagt.


----------



## Thomas (6. September 2011)

Vorschlag: Donnerstag mal zur Abwechslung auf den Flowtrail.

ihr könntet schon früher gehen, ich würde gegen 19 Uhr dazustoßen.

wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (6. September 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Donnerstag mal zur Abwechslung auf den Flowtrail.
> 
> ihr könntet schon früher gehen, ich würde gegen 19 Uhr dazustoßen.
> 
> wer ist dabei?




Wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann gerne. Meie frau brauchts auto abends. 20:45 is halt schon dunkel nu .


----------



## 7 Zwerge (6. September 2011)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Pumptrack heute....verdammt, zu spät, de Liter Bier iss gleich indus.
> Donnerstag passt, hab den Rest der Woche noch frei, also für jede Schandtat bereit.



Dann überweis mal lieber Deine Spritschulden 

BTW: Ich brauch am Wochenende noch 1-2 Möbelpacker. Ich klingel morgen mal durch (an den Rückenkranken habe ich auch schon gedacht).


----------



## luftikuss08 (6. September 2011)

Gerne Flowtrail, aber....., ist nicht aber September eine Nutzung nur bis 19:00 möglich??

Luftikuss08


----------



## Thomas (6. September 2011)

Sogar nur bis 18 Uhr, du hast recht. Wusste ich garnicht. Dann halt doch in Kreuznach, ohne Öffnungszeiten. Bin um 19 Uhr am Brauwerk


----------



## Taru (7. September 2011)

Alaska. bin um 19:00 am Brauwerk.


----------



## smutje74 (14. September 2011)

Jung rund sucht Leidensgenossen zwecks angeblicher sportlicher Betätigung. 
Gerne bin ich bereit ab 17:00 Uhr ein Treffen zu starten.
Wenn du dich traust, dann post hier...

Also Leutz wie schauts, Do. Rad fahren?


----------



## Thomas (14. September 2011)

> Jung "rund"?


Martin, hast du zugenommen? Bin leider noch im Umzug wird daher nix bei mir. Ich könnte für die Woche drauf Mitfahrplätze nach Todtnau (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/24/ibc-end-of-season-festival-todtnau/) anbieten (Fr hin, So zurück)


----------



## Taru (14. September 2011)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Jung rund sucht Leidensgenossen zwecks angeblicher sportlicher Betätigung.
> Gerne bin ich bereit ab 17:00 Uhr ein Treffen zu starten.
> Wenn du dich traust, dann post hier...
> 
> Also Leutz wie schauts, Do. Rad fahren?



Sorry ich kann diese woche nicht... job hat mich gerade fest im griff. Naechste woche bin wieder dabei. Gerne auch mon/di.


----------



## Miles (14. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

stecke seit Januar in KH tagsüber auf der Arbeit, was könnte man besser machen als den Tag mit einer Feierabendrunde abzuschließen? Wenns O.K. ist würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Für mich wäre morgen, Donnerstag super, aber wenn möglich etwas später, so um 17.45 Uhr. Gebt mal bitte bescheid ob es euch passt, dann würde ich heute abend das Rad einpacken.

Gruß
Sven   

Ach so: 40 Jahre, fahre gerne berg hoch und runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (14. September 2011)

Ist gebongt.
17:45 am Brauwerk.


----------



## Miles (14. September 2011)

Super!
Bis morgen.


----------



## Taru (15. September 2011)

so Kinder, ich bin doch dabei. das bike will ja ausgeführt werden 
17:[email protected]


----------



## smutje74 (15. September 2011)

@Taru: Hier findest du die Lampe
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii...lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489
...mit Helmhalterung.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100
...ohne Helmhalterung.c
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-44459
...mit Regenwasserdichtem Akku(die habe ich)


----------



## Thomas (20. September 2011)

Hui, 

Platz 17 und Platz 37 für Kai und Stefan:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/65415831/CAIdom-Male


----------



## Thomas (26. September 2011)

Ich hoffe, alle sind gut heimgekommen! 

Hier gibts massig Fotos vom WE
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/126

Morgen abend Pumptrack - hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (26. September 2011)

Ist der Klauer eigentlich noch in Totdnau oder hast Du Ihn wieder mit gebracht


----------



## Thomas (26. September 2011)

Der ist noch im oktoberzeltartigen Gewölbekeller und feiert mit den Locals.


----------



## poo-cocktail (26. September 2011)

morgen abend ab wann?

weiss noch nicht genau. evtl. muss ich mit meinen studikollegen einen trinken gehen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. September 2011)

bin gleich oben wer kommt noch?


----------



## Thomas (27. September 2011)

Ich so um halb 7


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2011)

Heute Abend 17:30 Brauhaus anyone?


----------



## smutje74 (29. September 2011)

Sers, ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das so früh schaffe. Meld mich dann via Mobil.


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2011)

18:00 geht auch. hab nur gedacht wegen Licht. ruf einfach durch.
sonst noch wer?


----------



## galli (9. Oktober 2011)

War heute am Rotenfels unterwegs... weiss jemand warum der Trail runter am Abzweig Richtung Felsentunnel per Bauzaun abgesperrt ist?


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Oktober 2011)

da ist ein stück weggebrochen vom weg. ist aber noch fahrbar. musst nur aufpassen das du nicht grad reinfährst. also augen auf und hahn auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (10. Oktober 2011)

Galli, keine Bommeln mehr am Helm?


----------



## sne4k (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Deutsche Alpenverein, Sektion Nahegau, wird sich in 2 Wochen Samstags am Rotenfels um Wege-Pflege und sowas kümmern. Ich werde hoffentlich dort sein und mich für die Sanierung des Stückes einsetzen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## galli (11. Oktober 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Galli, keine Bommeln mehr am Helm?



...sind mir (fast) alle auf Kreuznach-Trails abhanden gekommen...


----------



## Stefan1602 (11. Oktober 2011)

Guden! Max und ich sind um halb sieben am Bahnhof!!!


----------



## smutje74 (12. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

wie schaut'S? Morgen, Do 12.10., Night Ride?
Treffpunkt so ab 18:00 Uhr irgendwann?

Tequila to night - tomorrow we ride.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Hallentag aus? Interesse?


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. Oktober 2011)

Noch viel zu warm für Halle!


----------



## smutje74 (13. Oktober 2011)

Nö, hab lieber Lust in de Wald zu fahren.


----------



## Taru (20. Oktober 2011)

Heute abend / spät Nachmittag Lust auf ne Runde Wald? Wetter sieht ganz ok aus.

Bin per Mail erreichbar falls jemand noch mit will. ich mach mich so um 17:30 los richtung rheingrafenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (20. Oktober 2011)

Geht es auch ein wenig später???


----------



## Taru (20. Oktober 2011)

wann Gedenkste denn? ich hab noch kein licht 
ruf mich an, hast ja meine nummer. bin gerade unterwegs mem auto


----------



## Taru (26. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag Abend 17:30 oder 18:00 auf ne kleine Runde in den Wald? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Thomas (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat einer von euch einen LTE Stick? Würde gerne schauen, ob ich daheim Empfang habe

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Taru (2. November 2011)

nope sorry. Wusste gar nicht, dass wir das schon in der Region haben.

Btw: für mich keine Feierabendrunde diese Woche, war fleißig und hab ne Reppenprellung links ...


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. November 2011)

tomorrow night a ride? (donnerstag)

1900 Bierfabrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (10. November 2011)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## smutje74 (10. November 2011)

Servus, wieder im  Lande. 
Hab ich gestern auf de Heimfahrt von de Arbeit doch richtig gesehen.
Da war so ein kleiner Mensch mit nem riesen Lenker unterwegs. 
Ich muß mal schauen, wann die heute die Ketten lösen, dann komm ich mit.
De Thom is ja dabei, da fällt es nicht ganz so auf, dass ich absolut unfit bin. Kannst ja dann wie de Mond die Kreise, um uns drehen.
Aber Vorsicht, wegen de Masseanziehungskraft.
Gruß


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. November 2011)

ja bin ich. hatte die funzel aber extra auf tarnmodus  
hab da so ein hässliches blaues auto mit deinem amtlichen kennzeichen auf der heimfahrt gesehen.


----------



## Thomas (18. November 2011)

Neues Rad vom Stefan Stark - das Kona Fully.

Bericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11...unde-bei-kona-von-cascade-bis-zum-29er-fully/


----------



## Taru (20. November 2011)

Nur so als kleine Vorwarnung:

War gestern aufm Kuhberg --> Huttental Trail runter. Vorsicht:: Die haben da den Wald gerohdet und es liegt voll mit Äasten und Gestrüpp. Weit unten kurz vorm Weg ist es extrem sandig.. Gott weiss warum.


----------



## Taru (23. November 2011)

Donnerstag 19:30 Uhr Nightride anyone?


----------



## sne4k (23. November 2011)

Waldarbeiten gabs auch, wenn man vom Rotenfels über Stegfels runter Richtung Bad Kreuznach fährt. Äste auf dem Weg und ziemlich sandig - ein bisschen aufpassen


----------



## Thomas (23. November 2011)

Morgen Nightride wäre ich mit dabei


----------



## Taru (23. November 2011)

Na sehr schön  treffen wir uns am Emil Jakob Weg? - Ich glaube der Weg vom Brauwerk hoch über die Brücke ist immernoch gesperrt. 

19:30 in dem Neubaugebiet Salinenblick?


----------



## smutje74 (24. November 2011)

Dann meld ich mich mal als Bremser an mal sehen wie ich es schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (24. November 2011)

Werd versuchen auch mal wieder dabei zu sein.  
Grüße Sandy


----------



## Taru (24. November 2011)

ok, dann sehen wir uns. Wir haben ja "helle" Lampen 
19:30 Uhr im Neubaugebiet @ Emil Jakob Weg (am besten in der mitten da wo die Stufen zum Springen sind  )


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. November 2011)

bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch da


----------



## smutje74 (1. Dezember 2011)

Tonight, wanna ride? 
Anschliessend --> Beer me, beer you?


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2011)

ich wäre dabei, Treffpunkt wieder wie letzte woche?
19:30 in dem Neubaugebiet Salinenblick


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. Dezember 2011)

Bin noch out of Order!


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2011)

Boah sieht das eklig aus - hast du passende Schuhe?. Weiter gute Besserung!


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. Dezember 2011)

das bild ist vom dienstag, fuß sollte mittlerweile gerade so wieder reinpassen in nen schuh. dafür ist der fuß jetz schön bunt in allen regenbogenfarben.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Dezember 2011)

Wurde das Bild bei Vollmond aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (1. Dezember 2011)

Aua, bänderriss oder dehnung?
Gute besserung!

Weiß noch nicht ob ich heute abend kann/will.
War gestern schon 2,5 stunden unterwegs und spüre meine beine heute.

Gruß Sandy


----------



## smutje74 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach wie gut das niemand scheisst, das ich humpel Stilzin heiß.

Welches Foto?


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2011)

Da wo du dich nicht anmelden willst ^^


----------



## smutje74 (1. Dezember 2011)

Zu Hause funktioniert es.
Ach du Schei..., das nenn ich ja mal en Klumpfuss.
Ich hatte schon gehört, dass man beim Pinkel aufpassen muß in Köln, aber ich dachte da eher an fremde Zugriffe. 
Man könnt meinen du hast beim Rummel als Karusellenbremser angefangen.
Genug.
Kommst du heute auf ein Bier vorbei, oder haste Angst, das du deinen Gasfuss nicht mehr runter bekommst?


----------



## Sandy UK (1. Dezember 2011)

Hat einer von euch zufällig einen e-type umwerfer über? Baue grade mein winterbike zusammen und merke das der mir fehlt. Bräuchte de dringend will aber hier vor ort keinen überteuerten mist kaufen.


----------



## Taru (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

Gute Besserung als erstes mal, und zweitens @ Tom, kannst mal die Bilder vom nightride posten? Oder sind die nix geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (11. Dezember 2011)

45 Minuten von uns vergammeln zwei Lifte samt Piste. Ein Bikepark dort wäre klasse


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch am idarkopf. da soll doch angeblich eine skihalle mit ferienanlage und pipapo gebaut werden. das mit dem bikepark hatte ich sogar schonmal der investitionsgesellschaft vorgeschlagen


----------



## krassdruff (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich erinnere mich an das Thema Skihalle in unseren Gefilden,
denke das Projekt ist verständlicherweise gestorben:
Skihalle Idarkopf
...aber so ein Lift und 2-3 Bikestrecken verbrauchen doch weniger Strom und verdichten auch weniger den Boden..!

->Wahrscheinlich brütet da irgendeine Hühnerart oder die Strecken werden durch die Wanderzone von ner Krötenart verlaufen, könnte uns der Forst entgegenschmetternn


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. Dezember 2011)

lass uns lieber heute abend in den Wald gehen...oder regnet es in KH?!?!?


----------



## Thomas (14. Dezember 2011)

Sonne Pur - beschde Lebe!


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier pissts wie Sau...


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. Dezember 2011)

Och nö! Wo ist der Schnee? Das ist doch scheise!


----------



## Stefan1602 (20. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Abend Night ride???? Bin heute leider in Hannover... 19:00 Uhr morgen Abend Treffpunkt viktoriastift?!


----------



## Thomas (21. Dezember 2011)

Morgen soll es regnen - sollen wir ein End of Season Bier im Brauwerk nehmen? Hätte für dich (Stefan) auch noch was grünes hier liegen...

19:00?


----------



## Sandy UK (21. Dezember 2011)

Also für End of Season Bier wäre ich zu begeistern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Dezember 2011)

dabei!


----------



## Stefan1602 (11. Januar 2012)

Heute Abend 19Uhr Brauwerk!


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Januar 2012)

nackt....ähm nachtskifahren


----------



## smutje74 (12. Januar 2012)

Wie schaut es heute mit nem Ride aus?
Selbe Uhrzeit? Selber Ort?


----------



## Thomas (12. Januar 2012)

War sehr cool gestern Abend!

Wegen heute sag ich bis heute Nachmittag Bescheid


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, war cool! Endlich mal wieder genight ridet.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Januar 2012)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Ja, war cool! Endlich mal wieder genight ridet.



Bau Du lieber noch ein paar Gehäuse zum Nightriden


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. Januar 2012)

Drehmaschine ist schon programmiert, Material liegt auch schon bereit! Bestellt Teile!


----------



## smutje74 (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn es möglich ist, würd mich mal eins mitbestellen. 
Wie schaut es jetzt mit heute Rad fahren aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (12. Januar 2012)

ich nicht, wir woltlen gleich im Hellen und bei *SONNE* fahren. Lemberg wollten wir mal antesten


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Januar 2012)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Drehmaschine ist schon programmiert, Material liegt auch schon bereit! Bestellt Teile!



Seeeehr guuuut. Wieviel machstn? 
- Kimbo
- Ich
- mein Elektronigger
- Churchy

Mach mal noch zwei auf Reserve. Also so 6 Stück. Und vergiss diesmal nicht nicht die Bohrung für die Halterung


----------



## Thomas (13. Januar 2012)

Kleine Warnung:

Die Abfahrt vom Lemberg ist in einem superschlechten Zustand - die Höhenmeter hoch haben sich nicht gelohnt:

Ca 2/3 der Abfahrt sind von einem lockeren & tiefen Laub / Erd / Geröll-Gemisch überschüttet - es sieht so aus als hätten von oben bis unten Wildschweine die Strecke gepflügt - ist aber wohl eine Folge der Regenfälle der letzten Wochen. Fahrspaß kam erst im unteren drittel auf, oben mussten wir auch oft absteigen und die Räder heben oder schieben  - ich hatte Hannes (war zu Besuch da) eine flowige Abfahrt versprochen und wir waren beide relativ enttäuscht. 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (13. Januar 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja ganz froh, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe.
Wart ihr auch am Schinder-Hannes Loch vorbei gefahren. 
Wie schaut es heute Mittag mit ne Runde aus?


----------



## sne4k (13. Januar 2012)

Was, ihr baut Lampen? Kann mir jemand dazu was genaueres sagen? 

MfG


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. Januar 2012)

Diese woche Night riden? Brauch Bewegung morgen Abend soll es bis 21 Uhr trocken bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (24. Januar 2012)

Hi Stefan,
ich wäre dabei

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Januar 2012)

Jo ich auch!


----------



## smutje74 (24. Januar 2012)

Servus, brauche auch mal wieder Bewegung.
Bin aber momentan im Autokaufstress mal sehen, ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. Januar 2012)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Servus, brauche auch mal wieder Bewegung.
> Bin aber momentan im Autokaufstress mal sehen, ob ich Zeit habe.



Das muss heißen BUSkaufstress


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. Januar 2012)

Rithe maddin und Libyer sind auch dabei! 
Denke das Kim und Benny auch Zeit haben...da heißt es Bier trinken


----------



## Sandy UK (24. Januar 2012)

Hab die Weisheitszähne am Freitag gezogen bekommen. Geht schon wieder ganz gut.
Wenn das morgen noch besser ist, dann bin ich dabei.

Treffen am Brauwerk? What Time?

Sandy


----------



## nahetalmoves (24. Januar 2012)

Seit ihr auch mal am Wochenende on Tour??


----------



## Thomas (24. Januar 2012)

*19 Uhr Brauwerk*?
Die Auffahrt (Sophie-Sondhelm Weg) ist wieder offen


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Januar 2012)

19 Uhr läuft!


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. Januar 2012)

Bei mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Januar 2012)

*Datum **27.01.2012*
Freitag*28.01.2012*
Samstag*29.01.2012*
Sonntag*30.01.2012*
Montag










morgens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















tagsüber
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















abends
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















nachts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















0 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















3 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















6 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















9 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















12 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















15 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















18 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















21 Uhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lass am WE Rad fahren...auch wenn keine Sonne scheint...


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Januar 2012)

Rad fahren am Wochenende??!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. Januar 2012)

Skifoan! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AosxtYtfIpw&feature=related"]Schifoan      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich komme im Februar wieder runter! Einweihungsparty!


----------



## Stefan1602 (31. Januar 2012)

Morgen Abend n Ride?! Endlich mal Winter...


----------



## Thomas (31. Januar 2012)

Dabei


----------



## Stefan1602 (31. Januar 2012)

Und kai, wehe du kommst jetzt wieder mit deinem Ski fahren...


----------



## poo-cocktail (31. Januar 2012)

morgen abend nacktskifahren! und am wochenende im strampler!


----------



## Thomas (1. Februar 2012)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> morgen abend nacktskifahren!


Bitte keine Fotos 

Stefan: ich kann heute doch nicht, haben Elternabend vom Kiga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (2. Februar 2012)

@Thomas: Und du bist Krank und hast Schnupfen? Schon klar.


----------



## Thomas (3. Februar 2012)

Ja, sorry.

Aber:
auf dem Erbeskopf haben seit heute die Lifte geöffnet und das Wetter soll so bleiben.

*Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Montag mit hinzufahren?* Fahrzeit sind ca 45 Minuten (eine Richtung)


----------



## Stefan1602 (7. Februar 2012)

Morgen Rad fahren? Endlich bisl schnee im Wald?!


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo?:-(


----------



## Thomas (8. Februar 2012)

Bin nicht da - fahre heute nach Stuttgart und morgen zu Lapierre ein paar Fotos und Video machen 

Wie wars auf der Insel?


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. Februar 2012)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch geht's los... 
Für heute Abend bin ich dann auch raus! 
Starten jetzt ne Wanderung in den Binger Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich kann nicht, mein Chef iss da.
Da geht es abends zum Essen.


----------



## smutje74 (22. Februar 2012)

Tonight we wanna ride?
Parkplatz Rheingrafenblick...Uhrzeit?


----------



## smutje74 (22. Februar 2012)

Cancel!!!
  -->mangels Beteiligung


----------



## O'Chris (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte gerne meinen Einstand gegeben, wenn ich jetzt nich hier in der Arbeit wäre. Gibt's nächsten Anlauf? Nächsten Mittwoch könnt i.


----------



## smutje74 (21. März 2012)

Tonight a Ride?


----------



## Sandy UK (21. März 2012)

Wäre dabei. 
Gern auch etwas früher.
Uhrzeit 17.30h? oder 18.00h?


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. März 2012)

ich fahr um 15uhr!


----------



## smutje74 (21. März 2012)

Ok, 17:30Uhr auf'm Rheingrafenblick Parkplatz.


----------



## O'Chris (27. März 2012)

Gude! Seid ihr denn morgen Abend unterwegs?


----------



## smutje74 (27. März 2012)

Also bei dem schöne Wetter denk ich schon.
Treffpunkt wie letztes mal? 
Diesmal bin ich pünktlich, die Bremse ist kompl. montiert und hält mich nicht mehr auf. 
Parkplatz Rheingrafenblick 17:30Uhr? 
(Neubaugebiet überhalb vom Brauwerk)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (27. März 2012)

Hm... Weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe. Wäre eher 18.00h da.


----------



## O'Chris (27. März 2012)

Gude! Ich wäre sicher am Start. 17.30 - 17.45 könnte ich da sein.


Sandy UK schrieb:


> Hm... Weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe. Wäre eher 18.00h da.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. März 2012)

Heute wird nix, waren ja gestern unterwegs.
Bin Donnerstag aber sicherlich abends unterwegs.


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. März 2012)

ich wär dann auch am start 17:45uhr


----------



## Thomas (29. März 2012)

War hier einer von euch am Werk ? Sieht ziemlich wüst aus...

Braucht jemand Hilfe um das wieder flottzumachen ? Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. März 2012)

Ahhhh, wies da auschaut . Steht die Rampe eigentlich noch. Die Anliegerkurve war so geil. Verkackte Amateure


----------



## Thomas (29. März 2012)

Der Sprung an der Stelle auf dem Foto oben macht gerade mal überhaupt keinen sinn. Dafür den geilen Anliegen abbauen - ich versteh es nicht.

Neben der Startrampe wurde einer der großen Sprünge entfernt.





Auf der langen Pump-Line wurde einer der Hügel einfach entfernt, dabei haben die doch perfekt gepasst. Profis am Werk


----------



## caress (29. März 2012)

habt ihr die trails abgeben 
die waren doch soo gut wie sie waren, vor allem die schöne pumprunde und der super anlieger.

hab mich an ostern schon darauf gefreut...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. März 2012)

Die Buben sind alle groß geworden und sind raus in die große weite Welt gezogen.
Da haben die aber ganz schön Erde bewegt. Da hätten sie mal lieber an dem Teil in Stromberg bosseln sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (29. März 2012)

Die haben auch die Absprünge so geshapt, wie in Stromberg, von daher.
Sieht auch so aus als hätten die en Bagger gehabt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. März 2012)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Da haben die aber ganz schön Erde bewegt. Da hätten sie mal lieber an dem Teil in Stromberg bosseln sollen



Einspruch! Mal sehen ob sich in den nächsten Wochen noch Zeit und Bagger findet "an dem Teil in Stromberg" was nicht passt passend zu machen. Angedacht isses jedenfalls. Vorschläge werden noch entgegen genommen.


----------



## O'Chris (2. April 2012)

Muss am Mittwoch diesmal leider passen. Mir hat's ne Speiche zerrissen ... und ich komm nicht zum richten.
Am 12.4. (Do) könnt i wieder.
Hugh!


----------



## Thomas (14. April 2012)

Falls jemand gerne eines der IBC-Shirts möchte: ich muss heute einen größeren Erdhügel von A nach B schaufeln und würde mich über Hilfe freuen - als Dankeschön gäbe es besagte Shirts....


----------



## Sandy UK (14. April 2012)

Würde ja glatt helfen, aber ich bin grade 50km von Manchester entfernt...


----------



## Thomas (14. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (14. April 2012)

Schicke Shirts!!!!


----------



## Fubbes (14. April 2012)

Hätte gerne geholfen, so ein Shirt fehlt mir noch. War aber ein bisschen kurzfristig, deine Anfrage. Das nächste Mal, gerne etwas früher melden


----------



## O'Chris (16. April 2012)

Hi Kreuznacher!
Geht morgen, ab 17.45 Uhr, was zusammen? Ich bin am Start.


----------



## smutje74 (16. April 2012)

Ja Servus, 
bei mir klappt das erst am Mittwoch wieder.


----------



## O'Chris (16. April 2012)

Da wäre ich auch dabei, wenn's net regnet.


----------



## O'Chris (17. April 2012)

Kennt Ihr eine Kneipe in BME, wo man heute gut Champions League gucken kann?


----------



## Sandy UK (17. April 2012)

Ich wohne zwar in bme, aber ich kenn keine Kneipe. Wäre ich nicht grade in England würde ich dich ja zu mir einladen.


----------



## smutje74 (17. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht im Lindeneck am Bahnhof? Oder, im Münsterer Ortskern, die Kneipe neben der Adler Apotheke.


----------



## O'Chris (18. April 2012)

Merci! Hab's dann doch rechtzeitig nach WI geschafft.
Wie schaut's aus mit heute? Bin um 18 Uhr am Start!


----------



## smutje74 (18. April 2012)

Ich schaff es heute leider nicht. 
Ich muß meine Laufräder holen und anschliessend muß ich mit meinem Chef essen gehen, der mal wieder im Lande ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (18. April 2012)

Bin leider auch erst mal außer Gefecht. 
Hab irgendwas mit dem Fuß, hoffe es ist nix ernstes.


----------



## O'Chris (1. Mai 2012)

Gude! Wird's am Mittoch was - oder Donnerstag?


----------



## smutje74 (1. Mai 2012)

Gerade auf dem Heimweg von Riva.
Morgen eher kurzfristig, denke aber eher Donnerstag.


----------



## Thomas (2. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag


----------



## smutje74 (3. Mai 2012)

Wann und wo starten wir den heute?


----------



## V3n0m (3. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

Habe vor kurzem den Umstieg von nem Dirtbike auf ein "richtiges" Rad geschafft und würde mich gern ab und zu mal anschließen.

Wollte nun aber erst mal fragen welche Route ihr meist fahrt. Hab nämlich ehr n Bock mit dem bergauf nich wirklich was geht...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Thomas (3. Mai 2012)

19 Uhr Brauwerk?


----------



## smutje74 (3. Mai 2012)

Die Räder in den Beschreibungen sprechen so bischen für sich. 
Haben auch öfter mal Leute dabei, die sich kein zweites Kettenblatt leisten können. 
Am besten mitfahren und selbst entscheiden...
P.S.: Wir fahren nicht den Berg hoch, um dann ne Waldautobahn abzufahren.


----------



## V3n0m (3. Mai 2012)

Ja darum hab ich ja gefragt 

Gut ^^ hatte schon Angst ihr fahrt den Kuhberg die Rheingrafen Str. hoch =P

Ich werd mal n wenig rum probieren wie straff ich die Gabel u. Dämpfer bekomm und mal auf Strecke testen.
Is ja auch blöd wenn ich in der Hälfte aufgeben muss =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (3. Mai 2012)

@Thomas: PassT!

@V3n0m: Nimm doch so Sicherungsbänder und zurr dir die Gabel runter.


----------



## V3n0m (3. Mai 2012)

Nen Versuch wärs wert =D =D


----------



## smutje74 (9. Mai 2012)

Es ist wieder soweit. Heute wird Wetter bedingt nicht viel passieren.
Aber Morgen, 19:00Uhr Brauwerk, 'Bier and Bike' Tour?
Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## Thomas (9. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Mai 2012)

19:30 wär ich dabei! hab vorher schule!


----------



## Thomas (10. Mai 2012)

wegen mir ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (10. Mai 2012)

Na gut. Dann halt 1930. 
Wir könnten allerdings ein bissl früher starten und schon en Berg gerollt sein. 
Aber ich hab so es Gefühl, dass der Thomas nicht so viele Berge fahren will.


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Mai 2012)

is doch bis neun hell einmal rotenfels u. kuhberg!


----------



## Taru (10. Mai 2012)

Hmmmm Biiiieeer. komme auch. 19:30 Brauwerk. Oder sollen wir schon vorher los??


----------



## Sandy UK (19. Mai 2012)

Mal offtopic...

Jemand lust heute das CL Spiel irgendwo zu kucken?
Wenn ja Vorschläge?
Schau es mir ungern zuhause allein mit meiner Frau an.

Da kommen immer so hochqualifizierte Fragen und Kommentare...


----------



## smutje74 (23. Mai 2012)

Soooo, wie schaut's bei euch aus?
Heute oder/und Morgen Lust auf Rad fahren im Wald mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht? 
@O'Chris: Sorry, ich hab deine SMS irgendwie verpennt, hatte letzte Woche strammes Kulturprogramm.


----------



## Anselmus (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen würde ich mich mal anschließen. Wo wollt ihr denn immer so lang?

Gtx
Anselmus


----------



## ChrisK (23. Mai 2012)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Soooo, wie schaut's bei euch aus?
> Heute oder/und Morgen Lust auf Rad fahren im Wald mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht?
> @O'Chris: Sorry, ich hab deine SMS irgendwie verpennt, hatte letzte Woche strammes Kulturprogramm.


Wann wolltest Du heute fahren? Eher gegen abend oder schon heute mittag?


----------



## smutje74 (23. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann so frühestens ab ca.16:30Uhr.


----------



## Thomas (24. Mai 2012)

19 Uhr Brauwerk irgendwer?


----------



## smutje74 (24. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich dabei.
Starte so 17:30-18:00Uhr und werd die Runde dann 2mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (24. Mai 2012)

Würde mich dann mal anschließen. Versuche bis 1900 Uhr da zu sein...


----------



## smutje74 (30. Mai 2012)

Heute oder/und Morgen Rad fahre?


----------



## cornholio_83 (30. Mai 2012)

heute!


----------



## SEB92 (30. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch mal anschließen - wann/wo?


----------



## cornholio_83 (30. Mai 2012)

Wuerd sagen 19:00 brauwerk!?


----------



## SEB92 (30. Mai 2012)

passt


----------



## smutje74 (30. Mai 2012)

Geht es auch ein wenig früher?
Wenn nicht auch gut, dann dreh ich ne kleine 'Warm-Mach' Runde.


----------



## SEB92 (30. Mai 2012)

ich könnte früher


----------



## cornholio_83 (30. Mai 2012)

ok halb sieben früher kann ich aber nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (30. Mai 2012)

OK, 18:30Uhr Brauwerk!


----------



## smutje74 (31. Mai 2012)

Heute 19:00Uhr Brauwerk auf ne 2. Runde.
Von B bis Arni zu Ho, Chi und Ming.


----------



## SEB92 (31. Mai 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## SEB92 (31. Mai 2012)

fahren wir auch bei dem wetter?


----------



## SEB92 (31. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich werd da sein, wenn nicht dreh ich ne Runde alleine.


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts morgen abend mit ner Runde aus?
Soll ja der einzige gute Tag der Woche sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (5. Juni 2012)

Ei jo, dann starten wir heut durch. 
Wie immer 19:00Uhr Brauwerk?


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Juni 2012)

läuft!


----------



## SEB92 (5. Juni 2012)

ich komme auch


----------



## Ole_P (5. Juni 2012)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## SanMiguel (5. Juni 2012)

Wäre auch gerne dabei habe aber leider keinen Helm.


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Juni 2012)

Wie schon am SA gesagt kannst ja mitkommen aber vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal einen Helm besorgen!!!!!


----------



## SanMiguel (5. Juni 2012)

ok wann gehts los?


----------



## krassdruff (5. Juni 2012)

Toll - scrollen funktioniert
Also 19 Uhr am Brauwerk


----------



## Anselmus (5. Juni 2012)

Hätte noch nen Helm, wenn du in der Nähe von Hargesheim wohnst, oder vorbeikommst...

Kann leider nit heute, weil Erkältung =(


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit heut Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Juni 2012)

Jo oder heut mittag!?
So ab 16 Uhr?


----------



## Thomas (7. Juni 2012)

Wäre heute Abend auch dabei. 19 Uhr brauwerk ?


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

Wäre bei beidem am start


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

Vom Wetter her wäre es früher wahrscheinlich besser, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr klappen oder?


----------



## Ole_P (7. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei.
Wann geht's los?


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Juni 2012)

Dann machen wir 19Uhr Brauwerk!


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, hoffe das Wetter hält.


----------



## smutje74 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich muß mal schauen.
Hab meine Radsachen komplett in de Reinigung.
Vielleicht komm ich nur auf en Bier dazu. 
@SanMiguel: Dann kann ich dir noch die Pedale vorbeibringen.


----------



## SanMiguel (7. Juni 2012)

Also bei uns regnet es seit ca 15 min und kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Juni 2012)

Die drei tropfen! Da wirds auch schön griffig im wald!


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

Hier hat's grad ziemlich geschüttet, mal sehn ob's aufhört ...


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

sieht ganz ok aus jetzt - also fahren?


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin um 19 Uhr am  Brauwerk mal schauen wies dann aussieht sind ja nur Schauer gemeldet!


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2012)

OK dann komm ich auch


----------



## Thomas (12. Juni 2012)

ich fahre Samstag nach Willingen, da ist Bike Festival und das Finale der 4X Pro tour - ich muss relativ früh los und werde eher spät wieder heimkommen - mag jemand mitfahren? Platz für ein Bike ist sicher auch noch im Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (14. Juni 2012)

Jemand heute Abend unterwegs?


----------



## SEB92 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich würd heut' Abend mitfahrn, wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Anselmus (14. Juni 2012)

Machen ne kleine Runde von Hargesheim aus übern Rotenfels...


----------



## SEB92 (14. Juni 2012)

Okay, wo soll ich hinkommen?


----------



## Anselmus (14. Juni 2012)

Ist leider auf morgen verschoben...


----------



## SEB92 (14. Juni 2012)

@Thomas: Ist der Platz in deinem Auto schon belegt? ;D Hatte nämlich auch überlegt hinzufahrn'. Was würde denn relativ früh und eher spät heißen?


----------



## Thomas (14. Juni 2012)

Hm so wie es aussieht habe ich einen Schlafplatz und würde schon morgen nachmittag fahren, sorry. Falls es sich nochmal ändert melde ich mich. (Früh wäre so gegen 6 ^^)


----------



## Anselmus (14. Juni 2012)

Sorry, dass ich das so spontan wieder abgesagt habe... Morgen so ab 19Uhr ab Hargesheim. Kleine Runde über den Rotenfels...


----------



## SanMiguel (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn es zeitlich sich einrichten lässt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Anselmus (15. Juni 2012)

Eija, dann 1900h bei mir, wenn du Zeit hast und es nicht schifft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wollt mal Fragen wie es allgemeine Befinden ist?
Wie sieht es mit Rad fahren aus? Ich hätte ja mal Zeit von heut bis Do.


----------



## Thomas (3. Juli 2012)

heute abend wär ich dabei. Ab 19 Uhr ok?


----------



## smutje74 (3. Juli 2012)

Prima!  Passt.
Wie gewohnt *19:00Uhr Brauwerk!*
Vielleicht dreh ich schon mal ne Runde....


----------



## SanMiguel (3. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei bis heut Abend


----------



## Sandy UK (3. Juli 2012)

Würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## ChrisK (3. Juli 2012)

Schau mal ob ichs packe, wenn ich da bin bin ich da.


----------



## SanMiguel (4. Juli 2012)

So mal die nächste Umfrage wer am Donnerstag am Start ist. 
Treffpunkt: Brauwerk 
Zeitpunkt: 19:00 Uhr
Wetter: ?
Dabei sind : 
Rankin'
Anselmus
*Thomas*
SanMiguel
smutje74


----------



## Rankin' (4. Juli 2012)

So Hallo,
mir habt ihr wohl gestern die 2 Flicken gegeben.

Würde mich der Runde auch mal anschliessen!

Grüsse,
Kevin


----------



## Anselmus (4. Juli 2012)

Geht auch bisschen später? 19Uhr vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (4. Juli 2012)

Rankin' schrieb:


> So Hallo,
> mir habt ihr wohl gestern die 2 Flicken gegeben.
> 
> Würde mich der Runde auch mal anschliessen!
> ...


Mit dem Avatar hätte ich dich nie erkannt


----------



## SanMiguel (4. Juli 2012)

Schaun wir mal wer sich alles meldet.habs auf 19 Uhr geändert. Mal sehn ob noch jemand kommt


----------



## Rankin' (4. Juli 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Mit dem Avatar hätte ich dich nie erkannt


Waaas, das ist quasi n Foto!


----------



## Anselmus (4. Juli 2012)

SanMiguel schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal wer sich alles meldet. Wäre 18:30 ok für dich?



Komme erst so um 18Uhr vom Arbeiten... bin mehr so der 19 Uhr Fan...


----------



## SanMiguel (5. Juli 2012)

Schubs


----------



## Anselmus (5. Juli 2012)

Kommst du mim Auto und könntest du mich dann einsammeln? Dann wirds nit ganz so hektisch für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanMiguel (5. Juli 2012)

Findet sich noch jemand?


----------



## smutje74 (5. Juli 2012)

Hoffe wir mal das de Petrus noch en bissl durchhält und es nicht schiffen lässt.


----------



## SanMiguel (5. Juli 2012)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Hoffe wir mal das de Petrus noch en bissl durchhält und es nicht schiffen lässt.


----------



## Rankin' (5. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffs nicht.

Sorry für die späte Absage ( falls überhaupt jemand rechtzeitig liest), bin grade erst von nem Arzttermin wiedergekommen.

Nächstes Mal!


----------



## JoeMacMuska (11. Juli 2012)

Servus,
bin neu hier und würde gerne mal ne runde mitfahren. bin aber konditionel noch nit so fit.
also wenn das auch mit dürftiger kondition geht wäre ich mal dabei.

gruss Joe


----------



## SanMiguel (22. Juli 2012)

Hat heute einer spontan Zeit und Lust für ne Feierabendrunde bei dem tollen Wetter. 
Treffpunkt 19-19:30 Uhr ?


----------



## SEB92 (23. Juli 2012)

Fahren wir diese Woche 'ne Runde?


----------



## SanMiguel (23. Juli 2012)

Können wir gerne machen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder ander Mitfahrer.Mit dem Wetter sieht ja diese Woche echt gut aus.


----------



## Rankin' (23. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## smutje74 (24. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich wär ja vor dem langen WE Österreich nochmal dabei,
aber ich muß in erster Linie mein Fully in die Reihe kriegen. 
D.h. sobald die neue Gabel da ist, muß ich schrauben und kann nicht Rad fahren. Postet mal en Treffpunkt ich sach dann kurzfristig zu.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanMiguel (26. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs heute 18:00Uhr auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg ? Hat jemand interesse?


----------



## SEB92 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre am Start!


----------



## Taurin1 (26. Juli 2012)

wie kommt ihr da hin.. ich schaffe das nicht von der Zeit.. wollte in KH los..


----------



## SEB92 (26. Juli 2012)

Wollten mit dem Auto hinfahren, mir ist es eigentlich egal wo wir biken.
Ab wann kannst du denn?


----------



## Taurin1 (26. Juli 2012)

fährt jemand in KH??


----------



## Taurin1 (26. Juli 2012)

schaut einfach mal.. wenn KH bin ich gerne dabei, wenn Stromberg dann bin ich nächstmal gerne dabei macht euch nur keinen Stress.. lg Martin


----------



## SEB92 (26. Juli 2012)

Wenn San Miguel Lust hat und nochmal hier reinschaut können wir gerne auch in KH fahren. Ansonsten hab ich ihm schon gesagt, dass ich um 17:30 bei ihm bin.


----------



## SanMiguel (26. Juli 2012)

Kannst ja auch nachkommen. Denke wir werden schon eine Zeit lang dort sein.


----------



## Taurin1 (26. Juli 2012)

ist in KH keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurin1 (26. Juli 2012)

ich überlege es mir.. ist mir aber zu aufwändig heute bei der Hitze,
müsste dachgepäckträger montieren und so.. hmm


----------



## smutje74 (30. Juli 2012)

Leider wieder zurück aus Saalbach.... 
Bin für heute und morgen (30.-31.7.) für jegliche Tour bereit.
Heute geht es sogar schon ab Mittag.


----------



## SEB92 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte Lust und Zeit.


----------



## SanMiguel (30. Juli 2012)

Leider ist mein Bike noch in der Werkstatt hoffe das es heute oder morgen fertig ist dann bin ich dabei oder ich holl mir heute ein Leihbike


----------



## Thomas (30. Juli 2012)

Dienstag Abend gerne dabei !


----------



## SEB92 (30. Juli 2012)

Sollen wir heute auch schonmal 'ne Runde drehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (30. Juli 2012)

Ja gerne, sach mir nur wann und wo?
Leih-Bike steht zur Verfügung.


----------



## SEB92 (30. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. So um 14:00? Ich wär für Stromberg oder wir starten am Brauwerk?


----------



## smutje74 (30. Juli 2012)

Alles klar *14:00 Uhr Stromberg P3* (Parkplatz am Ende vom Wildhog).


----------



## SEB92 (30. Juli 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## SanMiguel (30. Juli 2012)

Jungs der Rith macht erst um 15 Uhr auf damit ich ein Fahrrad bekomm. Aber ich will dabei sein.


----------



## SEB92 (30. Juli 2012)

Von mir aus können wir uns später treffen, oder wir fahren halt länger ;D


----------



## smutje74 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub nicht, dass er heute auf macht, weil Montags geschlossen ist. 
Ich nehme mein Hardtail mit, also wenn du Lust hast komm zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## SanMiguel (30. Juli 2012)

Mhh ok also Hardtail fahren ?


----------



## smutje74 (31. Juli 2012)

Servus,

also wie schaut es aus?*
19:00 Uhr Parkplatz Brauwerk*


----------



## SEB92 (31. Juli 2012)

Ole und ich kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (31. Juli 2012)

sorry kann heute leider nicht. Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus ?


----------



## smutje74 (31. Juli 2012)

Für mich fällt Mittwoch & Donnerstag aus, 
da mein Kumpel aus Japan da ist.


----------



## Thomas (31. Juli 2012)

19 Uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## Ole_P (31. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei - bis spaeter


----------



## O'Chris (1. August 2012)

Sers! Ist hier von heute Mittwoch die Rede?


----------



## smutje74 (1. August 2012)

Die Zusagen waren für gestern. 
Prima Runde, es lebe die 40er Mischung. 
(Kleiner Insider von gestern.)

Bin nächste Woche wieder komplett da.


----------



## O'Chris (1. August 2012)

Dann knöpf ich mir heute den Lemberg mal wieder vor. Ist der wieder fahrbar nach den Wildsäu'-Schäden?


----------



## smutje74 (1. August 2012)

Angeblich soll es wieder frei fahrbar sein,
laut eines Bekannten. Viel Spaß...


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. August 2012)

Heut wär ich ja auch mal wieder am start wann willsten los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O'Chris (1. August 2012)

Fahr um 16.45 Uhr in MZ los, müsste gegen 1730 Uhr in Oberhausen sein. Ich schick Dir handynummer via PN.


----------



## SEB92 (1. August 2012)

Morgen 19:00 wär ich am Start


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. August 2012)

Denke geht klar schreib morgen mittag nochmal!


----------



## Taru (2. August 2012)

Heute Abend 19:00 Uhr am Brauwerk, wir kommen zu dritt (viert)


----------



## SEB92 (2. August 2012)

Ok bis dann


----------



## Ole_P (2. August 2012)

Bin wohl auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanMiguel (2. August 2012)

Sorry wegen der geprellten Rippe kann ich nicht mit und mein Bike ist auch noch nicht fertig. denke 1-2 Wochen Pause : (


----------



## SEB92 (3. August 2012)

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust heute spontan noch ne kleine Runde zu drehn?


----------



## cornholio_83 (3. August 2012)

Wär ja nochmal dabei vielleicht können wir ja bei mir starten un en lemberg noch mitnehmen hab dir meine nummer geschickt!


----------



## smutje74 (6. August 2012)

Sooo,

wie schaut's Morgen, 7.8.'12, ne Feierabend Runde?
Treffpunkt 19:00Uhr am Brauwerk?


----------



## SEB92 (6. August 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Ticy (6. August 2012)

welche stecke wollt ihr fahren? wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## RockFox (6. August 2012)

Servus miteinander,
ich bin zwar noch nie mit gefahren würde mich aber morgen gerne anschließen.
Ich würde mich der Frage von Ticy anschließen oder zumindest gerne wissen wie weit und wie schnell ihr fahren wollt?! Ich denke ich kann mein 29er Hardtail daheim lassen und mit dem Torque kommen oder?


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. August 2012)

Denke mal wird wieder die Standardrunde Kuhberg durch Tannenwäldchen runter über Wieneke´s waldidyll, hochiminh und dann vielleicht noch Birkerpfad!
Brings Torque mit!


----------



## Ticy (7. August 2012)

Als Anfänger packt man so eine strecke nicht oder ?


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. August 2012)

Die Runde sollte man mit einer geringfügigen Grundfitness schon schaffen! 
Bergauftempo ist da schon gemächlich. Ist ja auch ne Feierabendrunde.

Wäre am Mittwoch 8.8. in KH. jemand lust auf ne Runde? gern auch mittags. Hab auch nur das Aurum dabei. Bin also an eure Verhältnisse angepasst was das Bergauftempo angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (7. August 2012)

Abends so ab 18:30 wär ich nochma dabei, vorher hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## smutje74 (7. August 2012)

Sieh ma an, de klei Barzi is in the house.
Ok, du mußt ne Lederhose tragen und 1Bar auf den Reifen, dann sollte es vom Tempo her passen.
Ich bin auch Mittwoch dabei.
@Ticy: Probieren geht über studieren, wird nicht so schlimm, ausserdem warten wir auch aufeinander.


----------



## Ole_P (7. August 2012)

Das mit dem Warten hört sich gut an  - dann probier ich's heut auch nochmal!
18:30 h Brauwerk?


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. August 2012)

Bin ja für 19 Uhr


----------



## Ole_P (7. August 2012)

ok - dann heute 19.00 Uhr


----------



## smutje74 (7. August 2012)

Ok, die Würfel sind gefallen. 
*19:00Uhr Brauwerk Parkplatz*


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. August 2012)

Wer hat eigentlich 'mal die Abfahrt am Rabenfels erfunden, wer baut an dem einen Gap und den anderen Stellen?
Mittlerweile fahre ich die Abfahrt mind. einmal die Woche, gefaellt mir gut, da technisch anspruchsvoll. Nur die Landezone nach dem Gap erscheint mir etwas eng und anspruchsvoll - mal ein bisserl ueben....


----------



## Anselmus (7. August 2012)

Kenn ich gar nicht aber hört sich gut an  Wo ist denn das. Also wo der Rabenfels ist, weiß ich...


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. August 2012)

Rabenfels im Rotenfelsgebiet.
Ist eine "schwarze" Abfahrt, noch nicht einmal ein eingelaufener Wandersteig. Es muss also jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er so etwas fährt. Eingefahren ist der Weg jedenfalls schon seit Jahren.
Wenn man von hinten auf den Rabenfels schaut, ist der Einstieg in die Abfahrt ca. 20-30m links von der Parkbank gelegen.

Ein paar kleine Sprünge finden sich auch - die einfache Variante: Quer im Hang liegende, umgestürzte Bäume sind Hangaufwärts einfach aufgefüllt worden, so dass sich ein kleiner Drop oder eine Schanze ergibt. 

Ausserdem gibt es viele Passagen, die sehr steil sind, quer zum Hang verlaufen und losen Waldboden bieten. Die Abfahrt endet im Bereich des markanten Hochhauses (Reha) in der Nähe der Blutbank. 

Den Teerweg dort kann man dann zur Hochfahrt nutzen, um dann auch wieder schnell auf dem Panoramaweg zu sein, dem schönen Singletrail, der am Rabenfels vorbeigeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (7. August 2012)

Danke für die Info, werde ich mir mal angucken...


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. August 2012)

Rabenfels kenn ich das da was gebaut wurde is mir aber auch neu!


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. August 2012)

... na dann viel Spass bei der Erkundung!


----------



## Anselmus (7. August 2012)

So gerade da gewesen. Sehr nette Abfahrt. Der Gap allerdings ist etwas stramm. Vielleicht wenn der Table dazwischen noch fertig wird...

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. August 2012)

Also wie schauts aus morgen abend 18:00?

zum thema aus doubles tables machen. Falscher Ansatz!


----------



## SEB92 (7. August 2012)

Bin wohl am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (7. August 2012)

jo ich auch!


----------



## smutje74 (7. August 2012)

Joah, passt.

 Treffpunkt am Brauwerk?


----------



## Anselmus (8. August 2012)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> zum thema aus doubles tables machen. Falscher Ansatz!



So ansatzweise Table aus dicken Ästen und kleinen Baumstämmen ist ja schon da...


----------



## SEB92 (8. August 2012)

Hab heute wahrscheinlich auch wieder mein schweres Rad ;D


----------



## SEB92 (9. August 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit heut abend?


----------



## SanMiguel (9. August 2012)

Bike repariert und Rippe naja sag mal am Start^^


----------



## SEB92 (9. August 2012)

Sagen wir 18:00 Brauwerk?!


----------



## SanMiguel (9. August 2012)

ok


----------



## Ole_P (9. August 2012)

....muss schaun ob ich's zeitlich packe - sollte aber hinhauen!


----------



## Taru (9. August 2012)

hi. mal schauen ob ich 18:00 Uhr packe. 50% / 50% - wenn ich um 18:00 nicht da bin, fahrt ohne mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (9. August 2012)

Oki Doki...


----------



## smutje74 (14. August 2012)

Sodele, 
es ist mal wieder soweit, die Gang um Kraiznach könnt mal wieder die Trails unsicher machen. 
Wer hat Lust und Laune?


----------



## Taru (14. August 2012)

Joa.. hätte schon Lust  Jetzt oder heute abend? - Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich 18:30 am Brauwerk.

Wollte morgen Nachmittag aufn Flowtrail, falls jemand Bock hat.


----------



## SEB92 (14. August 2012)

Hier!


----------



## Taru (14. August 2012)

Wollte so um 14:00 rüber. 2-3 Stunden fahren. Ganz easy


----------



## SEB92 (14. August 2012)

Also heut Abend wär ich am Start, morgen muss ich arbeiten


----------



## in2deep (14. August 2012)

bin dabei. Uhrzeit?
Gruß Moritz


----------



## SEB92 (14. August 2012)

18:30?


----------



## in2deep (14. August 2012)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (14. August 2012)

18:30 h bin ich mit am Start!


----------



## smutje74 (14. August 2012)

PRIMA! 
*18:30Uhr am Brauwerkparkplatz*


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. August 2012)

Dabei!


----------



## in2deep (14. August 2012)

18:30 im Sinne von 18.30 und nicht 18.59!


----------



## Taru (14. August 2012)

- ich bin raus für heute abend, komme am Donnerstag mit. Period.


----------



## Thomas (15. August 2012)

Bock auf biken? Treffpunkt 18 Uhr Parkplatz Neubaugebiet salinenblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (15. August 2012)

heute kann ich leider nicht. morgen abend 18:00 wäre ich dabei


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

Thomas, haettest mal Mue-Sa kommen koennen.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas (16. August 2012)

waren gestern teilweise zu acht unterwegs, klasse Runde!

Gestern abend hatte ja jemand gefragt - vorgestern sind wir mit Flickerei diese kleine Runde gefahren, gestern waren wir danach noch auf dem Birkerhof

[tourguide]1054[/tourguide]


----------



## Rankin' (16. August 2012)

Heute abend, anyone?


----------



## SEB92 (16. August 2012)

Es ist Jahrmarkt! ;D


----------



## Taru (16. August 2012)

Ey jo ist jahrmarkt. aber um 18:00 uhr ne runde fahren und danach aufn jahrmarkt all zu sammen  Also falls wer will, dann um 18:00 Uhr am Brauwerk.


----------



## Thomas (16. August 2012)

Von gestern Abend:


----------



## smutje74 (16. August 2012)

Mit Ei und Pfanne wär's irgendwie, der Bringer.


----------



## Taru (16. August 2012)

okidoki. fährt nun jemand oder lassen wirs um den jahrmakrt willen ausfallen?


----------



## Rankin' (16. August 2012)

Also, heut pack ichs doch nimmer. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (16. August 2012)

ok. dann mach ich mir jetzt was zu essen und komm nachher ufn jahrmarkt ^^


----------



## Trainee1 (17. August 2012)

Hallo ich bin hier neu und wollte mal erfragen was muss ich denn so alles für die Feierabendrunde ,an der ich gern mal teilnehmen würde , so an Schutzzeug brauche (helm,protectoren) oder geht das auch so ?? Ich kenne die Strecken hier nicht


----------



## Taru (17. August 2012)

Hi,

willkommen bei der Feierabendrunde  

Grundsätzlich ist Helm (Touren-Helm, kein FullFace) immer angebracht. Ansonsten fahren wir hier meist nur mit Knieschonern (manche mit, manche ohne). Hat schon Kniescheiben gerettet, auch wenn man nur mal kurz vom Pedal abrutscht ^^

Ansonsten sind die Trails hier recht moderat, manche auch technisch anspruchsvoll wegen Spitzkehren etc.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Anselmus (17. August 2012)

Mache heute Abend für ne Bekannte ne kleine Einsteigerrunde. Falls jemand Lust hat. Halb sieben, allerdings ab Hargesheim...


----------



## Trainee1 (17. August 2012)

Danke  dann werd ich denke ich das nächste mal mitkommen mal schauen bis dann 
gruß Peter


----------



## Anselmus (17. August 2012)

Kannst auch gerne heute Abend mitkommen. Helm sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Thomas (17. August 2012)

Der Kai gestern auf seiner Feierabendrunde^^


----------



## stanleydobson (17. August 2012)

Wo ist das genau? Sieht ja geil aus


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. August 2012)

Whistler BC, Canada.
Strecke: Crank it up


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (18. August 2012)




----------



## poo-cocktail (18. August 2012)

sollte jeder mal besuicht haben! ist echt übelste niceness hier.
z.b. hat der bikepark in der hauptsaison bis 20:00h auf!


----------



## smutje74 (18. August 2012)

Fehlt nur noch ne Angie und paar kühle Blonde. 

P.S.: Meine Begeisterung drück ich mal so aus: SACK!


----------



## SEB92 (18. August 2012)

Jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehn bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## smutje74 (22. August 2012)

Servus,

wie schaut's? 
Sollen wir heute mal ne Kreuznacher Sauna Runde angehen?
Oder Flowig die Stromberger Meile bereiten?
Dann würd ich das mit nem Rith Besuch kombinieren.


----------



## SEB92 (22. August 2012)

Also ich muss um 17:00 nachm Arbeiten noch das Auto in Kreuznach in die Werkstatt bringen. Weiß nicht ob sich das dann noch lohnt für Stromberg - ab 19:00 darf man ja schon nicht mehr...
Kreuznach würd sich eher lohnen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (22. August 2012)

Hi,
Stromberg war gestern - heut wär mal wieder KH an der Reihe?
18:30 h Brauwerk?


----------



## smutje74 (22. August 2012)

Ok, dann drehen wir ne Kreuznacher Runde. 

*18:30Uhr Parkplatz Brauwerk?!*


----------



## Ole_P (22. August 2012)

So sei es!


----------



## Thomas (22. August 2012)

Elternabend - bin nicht dabei....


----------



## Taru (22. August 2012)

Sushi Abend... bin leider auch nicht dabei.
Donnerstag Polterabend...
Freitag-Sonntag Neuborn Metal Open Air... (NOAF)

Die woche ist gelaufen


----------



## Sandy UK (22. August 2012)

Würde so gern, aber der Fuß mit dem Bänderriss ist noch nicht soweit.
Werde mal eine Spazierfahrt mit der Familie machen...

Vielleicht in 2-3 Wochen wieder...

Grüße


----------



## in2deep (22. August 2012)

dabei


----------



## smutje74 (22. August 2012)

@Thomas: Elternabend gleich am Anfang vom Schuljahr, sach ma was habe die Rabauken angestellt, dass die Schule schon en Elternabend organisiert.


----------



## SanMiguel (22. August 2012)

dabei


----------



## smutje74 (23. August 2012)

Heute werd ich mal ein paar Runden auf dem Flowtrail ziehen, 
da ich noch meine Flge beim Rith holen muß.
Bin so gegen 16:30-17:00Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in2deep (23. August 2012)

ich werd wieder um18.30 am Brauwerk sein.
so ne 2h tour
spitzkejren üben


----------



## SEB92 (23. August 2012)

ich werd dann auch nach stromberg kommen - von welchem parkplatz solln wir starten?


----------



## SanMiguel (23. August 2012)

Wäre auch dabei aber brauch vorher ein bischen schrauberhilfe Martin???


----------



## Anselmus (23. August 2012)

Samstag morgen kleine Fotosession auf dem FlowTrail. Falls jemand Lust hat und sich ablichten lassen will...


----------



## SEB92 (23. August 2012)

gerne


----------



## SanMiguel (23. August 2012)

klingt nicht schlecht.
Seb das alte Model^^


----------



## Anselmus (23. August 2012)

Würde sagen 10Uhr auf P3, wenn die Witterung mitspielt. Einen kann ich noch ab Hargesheim mitnehmen...


----------



## smutje74 (23. August 2012)

P3...


----------



## Anselmus (24. August 2012)

Bis jetzt sieht die Wetterprognose ja ganz gut aus und grün ist auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (24. August 2012)

nass -> mehr Grip


----------



## Fubbes (24. August 2012)

SEB92 schrieb:


> nass -> mehr Grip



Weniger Staub
Weichere Stürze


----------



## SanMiguel (24. August 2012)

Hoffe mein Fahhrad ist bis morgen fit dann bin ich auch am Start


----------



## Anselmus (24. August 2012)

SEB92 schrieb:


> nass -> mehr Grip



Hmm sehe das genau andersrum. Hab immer das Gefühl, wenns matschig ist, "schwimmt" man immer son bisschen da rum und driftet auch mal gerne in die Nähe der Bäume


----------



## Anselmus (24. August 2012)

Was ist denn mit deinem Rad. Vielleicht können wir das ja vorher noch fixen...


----------



## SanMiguel (24. August 2012)

Das Tretlager hat sich verabschiedet. Steht aber schon beim Rith und dürfte wenns gut läuft heute Abend fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (24. August 2012)

Liebe Leute, muss leider passen morgen. Tut mir echt leid, dass das so knapp kommt, aber bin schon anderweitig von der OHL verplant... =(


----------



## SEB92 (27. August 2012)

Wie siehts aus - morgen Abend 18:30 Brauwerk?


----------



## in2deep (29. August 2012)

So, heute 18.30 Uhr Brauwerk!
Ich muss am Sonntag 54km / 1200hm rund um den Donnersberg durchhalten


----------



## SEB92 (29. August 2012)

Wird knapp, sollte aber klappen.


----------



## Ole_P (29. August 2012)

Das ist dann wohl die Abschiedsfahrt mit meinem "alten" Bike!
Wenn wir gaaaanz vorsichtig fahren bin ich dabei.


----------



## cornholio_83 (29. August 2012)

Jo komm auch!


----------



## SanMiguel (29. August 2012)

Komme auch


----------



## Sandy UK (29. August 2012)

Hab euch wohl verpasst, war viertel vor sieben am BW aber da wartIihr schon weg.
Next time maybe...


----------



## SEB92 (30. August 2012)

Da sind wir wohl grade weg gewesen.

Morgen Abend so ab 18:00/18:30 irgendwer?


----------



## SEB92 (31. August 2012)

Wirklich niemand am Start?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (2. September 2012)

Urlaub! 

Bin gerade in einer Cocktail-Shischa-Bar. 

Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Sandy UK (2. September 2012)

Wo treibst du dich denn rum?


----------



## smutje74 (2. September 2012)

Ich mach mich Mal-lorca...


----------



## SEB92 (5. September 2012)

*Heute 17:30 Brauwerk*
Wer ist am Start?


----------



## Thomas (5. September 2012)

bin wieder da von Eurobike und WM - heute passt aber nicht, hat jemand morgen abend lust auf eine Klassik-Feierabendrunde?
18:30 Brauwerk?

Foto: Ich habe endlich springen gelernt - Pumptrack Leogang


----------



## SEB92 (5. September 2012)

Hab morgen bis 18:30 FH, also kann ich nicht.

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was auf dem Bild passiert


----------



## smutje74 (5. September 2012)

Beides mal *JA*
Bis heute und morgen Abend.
Jetzt hat de Thomas die trocken Übung hinter sich und die nächste Übung wird wohl mit dem Laufrad seiner Tochter statt finden. 
Der neue Freund seiner Tochter macht das ja schon auf dem No Jokes. 



_@RockFox: Ich hoffe ich hab deine Erlaubnis, dass Foto zu benutzen?_


----------



## Ole_P (5. September 2012)

bei mir zweimal *Jein*.
Würd schon gerne, könnte aber terminlich Probleme geben - wenn ich da bin, bin ich da!


----------



## RockFox (5. September 2012)

> _@RockFox: Ich hoffe ich hab deine Erlaubnis, dass Foto zu benutzen?_


klar darfst du das Foto benutzen  
Du hast ja schließlich auch Rechte daran 

Ist das Bild vom Thomas auch Fotomontage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (7. September 2012)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Sonntag eine schöne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## SEB92 (7. September 2012)

Denke schon, ja!


----------



## Sandy UK (7. September 2012)

Kann euch anbieten bei uns mit zu fahren. 
Wir sind eine kleine Sonntags Gruppe (3-5leute) die sich immer um 10 h in Bad Münster am lidl Parkplatz trifft. 
Wir fahren ca 30-45 km im Gebiet kuhberg/rotenfels/lemberg hauptsächlich trails / allmountain. 
Spaß & Flow steht im Vordergrund,  wir sind also keine hetzer die es eilig haben. 
Wir fahren immer so das man sind gemütlich unterhalten kann.


----------



## Ole_P (7. September 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Sonntag eine schöne Runde zu fahren?



Dürfte schwierig werden die Runde vom letzten Sonntag zu toppen .
Einen Versuch wär's wert!


----------



## RockFox (7. September 2012)

> Dürfte schwierig werden die Runde vom letzten Sonntag zu toppen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War echt sehr gut!
Aber schlecht ist die große Runde mit Gans, Hochiminh-Pfad, Lemberg und Rotenfels auch nicht! 
Cornholio meinte was von 14 Uhr am Brauwerk losfahren. (Es ist wohl immer noch Winzerfest )

Ich würde gerne etwas früher starten. Wie wärs mit *Sonntag* *11 Uhr am Brauwerk*?


----------



## SEB92 (7. September 2012)

Ich bin auch für früher - 11 Uhr klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (7. September 2012)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für früher - 11 Uhr klingt gut.


2 stunden schlaf sind genug fuer cornholio .
11.00 h Brauwerk waer perfekt!


----------



## in2deep (8. September 2012)

Servus,

bin die nächste Woche am Gardasee 
Danach bin ich wieder mit dabei..

Grüße Moritz


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. September 2012)

Bin nicht sicher obs heute 2Std werden


----------



## RockFox (8. September 2012)

Bist aber trotzdem dabei oder? 
Schlaf wird eh überbewertet


----------



## SEB92 (8. September 2012)

Also 11 Uhr Brauwerk steht?


----------



## RockFox (8. September 2012)

Ja Sebastian, mein Bruder und ich sind dabei!


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. September 2012)

Mal schauen erst mal winzerfest


----------



## Sandy UK (10. September 2012)

Hier mal Fotos von gestern.


----------



## RockFox (10. September 2012)

Sehr geil! War auch eine schöne Tour bis auf die Platten 
Danke


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. September 2012)

Jop, war eine nette Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (11. September 2012)

Der Martin schon wieder am Flicken?


----------



## RockFox (11. September 2012)

Martin musste leider 2 mal flicken! 
Er war aber auch nicht der Einzige! Die Rotenfels-Schlangen haben wieder zugebissen


----------



## SEB92 (11. September 2012)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit Fahrradfahren diese Woche? Am Donnerstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. September 2012)

Wollt heut nochmal zum pumptrack in stromberg!?


----------



## SEB92 (11. September 2012)

Hm, wann denn?


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. September 2012)

Fahr gleich los!


----------



## SEB92 (11. September 2012)

Wird eher nix bei mir - muss noch arbeiten...


----------



## Rankin' (11. September 2012)

Wir fahren morgen um 7:00 zu zweit nach Winterberg.
Hätten noch einen Platz im Auto frei.

Vielleicht jemand Bock drauf Sprit zu teilen?


----------



## RockFox (13. September 2012)

Wie sieht's am Freitag bei euch aus? Ich könnte auch schon relativ früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (13. September 2012)

Definiere relativ früh ;D


----------



## smutje74 (13. September 2012)

Das isss eh Student,
früh heißt so um 12:00Uhr direkt nach em Aufstehen. 

Wie sieht es heute mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## SEB92 (13. September 2012)

FH bis 20:15 ...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. September 2012)

Ab halb fünf kann ich morgen!


----------



## SEB92 (13. September 2012)

halb 5 schaff ich auch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## smutje74 (13. September 2012)

Also heute wird es wohl nichts??? 
Morgen 16:30Uhr kann ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (13. September 2012)

So früh? ;-) 
Okay dann schließ ich mich an. 16:30!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. September 2012)

Ey ihr Strichers, wie schauts denn aus mit Lac Blanc am Wochenende?
Oder hat der Klauer schon wieder Rücken 

Btw, wir haben in Morzine auch Deine Brille gefunden


----------



## RockFox (13. September 2012)

Wo wollt ihr denn lang? 
Wenns geht würde ich gerne mal den Pfad an der Altenbaumburg abfahren. (Wo das Foto entstanden ist) Martin weiß auf jeden Fall wo ich meine. 
Der ist vielleicht gut für die "Traum-Trail-Runde" nächste Woche. Außerdem auch Wanderer schonend. 
Hoffe der ist nicht zu hart für mansch ein Teilnehmer was ich aber nicht glaube. Aber mal lieber vorher abgehfahren


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. September 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr denn lang?
> Wenns geht würde ich gerne mal den Pfad an der Altenbaumburg abfahren. (Wo das Foto entstanden ist) Martin weiß auf jeden Fall wo ich meine.
> Der ist vielleicht gut für die "Traum-Trail-Runde" nächste Woche. Außerdem auch Wanderer schonend.
> Hoffe der ist nicht zu hart für mansch ein Teilnehmer was ich aber nicht glaube. Aber mal lieber vorher abgehfahren


Ja können wir machen!
Lac Blanc weis ich noch net!


----------



## SEB92 (13. September 2012)

Lac blanc wollt ihr am samstag machen wahrscheinlich?


----------



## Ole_P (13. September 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr denn lang?
> Wenns geht würde ich gerne mal den Pfad an der Altenbaumburg abfahren. (Wo das Foto entstanden ist) Martin weiß auf jeden Fall wo ich meine.
> Der ist vielleicht gut für die "Traum-Trail-Runde" nächste Woche. Außerdem auch Wanderer schonend.
> Hoffe der ist nicht zu hart für mansch ein Teilnehmer was ich aber nicht glaube. Aber mal lieber vorher abgehfahren



Jo, da würd ich auch mit langfahren.
Vielleicht spuckt de Ho-Chi-Min meinen Tacho wieder aus


----------



## smutje74 (13. September 2012)

Samstag, Lac Blanc! 
Ist gesetzt, ich hab Bock auf Ballern. 
2 Plätze frei.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. September 2012)

Pack den Larry noch in Karlsruhe ein.
Und ich habe das Wurfzelt dabei, falls Du es Dir mal wieder anderst überlegst 
Das wird stakk.


----------



## SEB92 (13. September 2012)

Gut, Samstag kann ich ja bekanntlich nicht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## smutje74 (13. September 2012)

Alder, den scheiß über Karlsruhe wollt ich mir nicht mehr geben.
Das letzte mal haben wir 1-2h länger gebraucht wegen den schei.. Baustellen.
Hast du jetzt auch so stylendes Wurfzelt?
@SEB: Schade, das würd dir ja auch gefalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. September 2012)

Ei ja was dann.
Ich Probiere noch mal die 5 runter und dann über Achern nach Frankenreich. Das letzte mal sind wir auch wieder den günstigen Tunnel für 7 Tacken gefahren


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. September 2012)

Jemand lust fr nach wildbad oder winterberg?


----------



## smutje74 (20. September 2012)

Lust schon, aber ich muß Arbeiten.


----------



## RockFox (20. September 2012)

ich hab auch Lust aber keine Zeit!


----------



## SEB92 (20. September 2012)

Mein Urlaub für dieses Jahr ist auch schon komplett verplant.


----------



## Taru (26. September 2012)

hi,

irgendwer heute abend so um 18:30 bock auf ne kleine runde?


----------



## SEB92 (26. September 2012)

Sollte klappen.


----------



## Taru (26. September 2012)

Alaska , 18:30 am Brauwerk? Vergiss deine Lampe und die Regenjacke nicht


----------



## SEB92 (26. September 2012)

Alles klar, bis später.

Edit: Falls es nicht anfängt in Strömen zu regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (26. September 2012)

wenns ins strömen schüttet setzten wir uns ins brauwerk und trinken was  ich schick dir meine handynummer nochmal per PN.


----------



## SEB92 (28. September 2012)

Heut Abend ne kleine Runde? - Falls das Wetter es zulässt ...


----------



## Taru (28. September 2012)

Ich kann ab 15:00 Uhr. Mir Schnupppppe 

solange das Wetter mitspielt. Können uns auch um 15:00 treffen und nach Stromberg pacen und kurz noch en paar Sprünge nehmen ^^


----------



## SEB92 (28. September 2012)

So 18:30 Brauwerk wär für mich entspannter. Flowtrail eventuell morgen ...


----------



## Taru (28. September 2012)

18:30 Brauwerk, alles klar.


----------



## in2deep (28. September 2012)

da bin ich dabei! Hat jemad Licht für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (28. September 2012)

Ich hab nur meine neue Helmlampe - die für den Lenker bringt so gut wie nichts ...


----------



## Taru (28. September 2012)

nope sorry. Hab auch nur meine MagicShine. Musste wohl gleich nochma los, wa?


----------



## SEB92 (28. September 2012)

Hoffentlich wirds schön dunkel - will sehn wie die Magicshine sich macht


----------



## Rankin' (28. September 2012)

Bin viell. auch am Start.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. September 2012)

Würde mich auch anschließen.


----------



## Thomas (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

heute Abend - um 21:00 zusammen RedBull Rampage gucken?

Bei mir im Büro, Riegelgrube 13, KH, bin ab 20:30 da!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Sandy UK (7. Oktober 2012)

Wollte es schon vorschlagen. 
Bin dabei.


----------



## smutje74 (9. Oktober 2012)

Die neue Helmhalterung ist da. 
Wie schaut's? 
Heute mal die Night Ride Sessions einleiten.


----------



## SEB92 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab' erst um 18:00 Feierabend, wenn wir danach fahren bin ich dabei.^^

Edit: 18:00 könnt ich am Brauwerk sein.


----------



## SEB92 (9. Oktober 2012)

*18:00 Brauwerk* 
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (9. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar. *18:00Uhr Brauwerk*
Auf en Shorty Standard.


----------



## Taru (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn meine Klamotten trocken sind, komm ich mit


----------



## Taru (10. Oktober 2012)

Hat irgendwer Lust am Samstag 14:00 Uhr nach Stromberg mitzukommen?

De Seb und ich sind bis jetzt dabei.

(Falls Wetter ist)


----------



## smutje74 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ok, da bin ich dabei.
Wie schaut's aus? Heute en Night Ride?
18:30Uhr Brauwerk? Oder noch später...???


----------



## Biker 93 (11. Oktober 2012)

17:30 wäre ich dabei !!! Habe keine Lampe für den Night Ride


----------



## Thomas (11. Oktober 2012)

Könnte ab 19:00 Nightriden - @smutje74 bist du um 19:00 am Brauwerk dabei?


----------



## smutje74 (11. Oktober 2012)

Jap, *19:00Uhr Brauwerk*.
Wir wollen ja en Night Ride machen und nicht en Dämmerungs Ründchen.
Da kann ich ja gleich alkoholfreies Bier trinken. 

 @Sascha: Der Termin steht.


----------



## Thomas (11. Oktober 2012)

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht - war schön den "Besuch" kennenzulernen


----------



## Anselmus (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

was für Lampen habt ihr denn so und könnt ihr die empfehlen? Ich weiß, ich könnte auch in den Tech Thread schreiben, aber hier könnte ich mir das Ergebnis ja auchmal live angucken 

Gtx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die Magicshine MJ 868 - reicht mir von der Helligkeit, der Akku hält ewig und die kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## Sandy UK (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das Vorgängermodell MJ-808E, 
Gleich lichtleistung mit etwas schlechterem akku der ca 3,5 std hält. 
Dafür aber kostet sie nur ca 80 .


----------



## Anselmus (15. Oktober 2012)

Und das reicht auch für Trails bei Nacht wirklich aus?


----------



## Thomas (15. Oktober 2012)

Früher  sind wir das auch mit schwächeren Sigma Lampen oder ner Fenix Minilampe gefahren, das geht alles. Mit mehr Licht bist du sicherer unterwegs, mit weniger steigt halt der Abenteuerfaktor . Die Magicshine ist sicher hell genug um hier bei uns überall schnell runterfahren zu können...


----------



## SEB92 (15. Oktober 2012)

Kannst dir auch noch die MJ 880 anschauen, die wird auch ziemlich gut bewertet und hat angeblich 2000 Lumen. Ich würde aber nicht allzu viel Geld für 'ne Lampe ausgeben, wie oft macht man schon 'nen Nightride.
Kannst dir ja auch mal meine anschauen wenn du willst 

Edit: Heute Abend oder diese Woche irgendwann jemand Lust auf Nightride?


----------



## Sandy UK (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für heute abend. 
Konnte gestern nicht fahren.  Bin also ganz scharf drauf an die Luft zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (15. Oktober 2012)

Die hab ich mir gekauft und bin top zufrieden!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-LED-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bdf1014e


----------



## SEB92 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wann sollen wir denn fahren?


----------



## Sandy UK (15. Oktober 2012)

Wer würde denn mitfahren? Dachte so an treffen am bw um 18.30 oder früher oder später.  Je nachdem wies passt.


----------



## SEB92 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat scheinbar keiner Bock - dann morgen?


----------



## Sandy UK (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok dann morgen.  18.30h


----------



## smutje74 (16. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar! 
Heute, 16.10., 18:30Uhr Brauwerk. NIGHTRIDE!
Falls jemand ne andere Startzeit braucht....posten.


----------



## SEB92 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Thomas (16. Oktober 2012)

ich auch


----------



## Taru (16. Oktober 2012)

bin dabei. muss lampe noch laden  treffe euch am emil jakob. - ausser ihr fahrt rotenfels, dann bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Thomas (17. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Termin:
Donnerstag, 19:00 - Brauwerk

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (17. Oktober 2012)

Dabei!
Diesmal 2 Berge?


----------



## Thomas (17. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Taru (17. Oktober 2012)

check.


----------



## SEB92 (17. Oktober 2012)

Bis 20:15 FH 
- Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## smutje74 (17. Oktober 2012)

I like Doubles.


----------



## Ole_P (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Seb mir sein Lämpchen leiht bin ich dabei!


----------



## in2deep (17. Oktober 2012)

dabei


----------



## Taru (18. Oktober 2012)

muss leider absagen, klappt bei mir zeitlich heute abend nicht...


----------



## Sandy UK (18. Oktober 2012)

Die 7 Zwerge und ihre Helmlampen im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (19. Oktober 2012)

War mein erstes Mal im Dunkeln  - hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Thomas (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich fands klasse gestern abend - wir sollten immer 2 Berge fahren!

Stromberg klappt heute leider doch nicht bei mir


----------



## smutje74 (19. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt hab ich heute Morgen noch die Karre beladen und bin später auf die Arbeit gekommen. 
Das kost en Bier.


----------



## Thomas (19. Oktober 2012)

Fahr doch trotzdem, der Klauer hatte doch auch Bock auf ballern


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2012)

ach Ihr wart das am parkplatz.


----------



## Thomas (19. Oktober 2012)

@a.nienie wir dachten ihr würdet noch auf ein Getränk dazustoßen... nächstes Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2012)

next time. wir waren noch beim döner...


----------



## herter (19. Oktober 2012)

Ole_P schrieb:


> War mein erstes Mal im Dunkeln  - hat Spaß gemacht!


 
da kann ich mir nur anschließen, endlich mal den ho chi ming (schreibt man das so) runter, GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!! 
danke für den tollen support beim ausfahrt verpassen


----------



## Anselmus (19. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ja alles sehr geil aus. Hoffe ich kann mich demnächst mal bei nem Nightride anschließen. Muss nur mal ne Lampe zum Testen organisieren...


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Sieht ja alles sehr geil aus. Hoffe ich kann mich demnächst mal bei nem Nightride anschließen. Muss nur mal ne Lampe zum Testen organisieren...


Ich zeig dir Montag mal meine. Die sollte zum Einstieg reichen. Hell isses, nur der Weg wird nicht trocken ...


----------



## SEB92 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's bei euch diese Woche aus?


----------



## herter (22. Oktober 2012)

ich würde mich gerne donnerstag wieder anschliesen....


----------



## smutje74 (22. Oktober 2012)

Je nachdem, wie es Wetter ist.
Ist Di und Do gesetzt.


----------



## Thomas (22. Oktober 2012)

Donnerstag 19:00!


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Oktober 2012)

Moie bin ich ach dabei


----------



## SEB92 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann nur am Mittwoch, falls sich da jemand anschließen will.
Ansonsten sieht man sich am WE in Stromberg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin am WE in Stromberg! Sa und So!


----------



## herter (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin am Donnerstag doch nicht dabei, bekomme mein RR und MUß das testen ;-)


----------



## smutje74 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist jetzt und wann heute dabei???
Wir können auch morgen und Do. fahren?


----------



## SEB92 (23. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann wie gesagt nur morgen


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. Oktober 2012)

Morgen wär mir auch lieber!


----------



## smutje74 (23. Oktober 2012)

OK, Mitwoch 19:00Uhr Brauwerk!?


----------



## SEB92 (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Ole_P (23. Oktober 2012)

Morgen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## in2deep (23. Oktober 2012)

mittwoch 19.00 Uhr dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in2deep (25. Oktober 2012)

scheee wars


----------



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend 19 Uhr - wer ist mit am Start?


----------



## smutje74 (25. Oktober 2012)

Servus, ich will ja keine falschen Versprechungen machen,
ich bin glaub ich dabei, wenn ich nicht so lange arbeiten muß.
Gestern war das der Fall....


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Oktober 2012)

Denke ja.  Muss mir etwas Frust von der Seele fahren.  
Aber nicht nur eine runde oder?


----------



## SEB92 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich pack's wahrscheinlich doch auch noch heut Abend.


----------



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2012)

@Sandy UK natürlich mindestens 2 Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (25. Oktober 2012)

Am start!


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Oktober 2012)

Schaffe es wohl nicht rechtzeitig.  Komme jetzt erst aus dem Büro. Bin ca 1015 min später dran.


----------



## Thomas (26. Oktober 2012)

@smutje74 Wegen der Lästerei gestern  :
wenn du die Wall  wirklich baust werde ich dir sehr gerne mithelfen!


----------



## Taru (28. Oktober 2012)

Stromberg heute anyone ?


----------



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2012)

Wir sollten heute einen Nightride samt Fotos machen. Wer ist noch dabei? start um 19:00 Uhr am Brauwerk


----------



## SEB92 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin beim Nightride dabei.
Nach Stromberg fahr ich jetzt auch mal 'ne Runde


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Oktober 2012)

Jo, dabei!


----------



## Taru (28. Oktober 2012)

nightride, check.


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Oktober 2012)

Was dann! Thomas Fernauslöser?


----------



## Ole_P (28. Oktober 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir sollten heute einen Nightride samt Fotos machen. Wer ist noch dabei? start um 19:00 Uhr am Brauwerk



Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (29. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's hier auch Fotos von eurem Shooting zu sehn? 
Ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen!


----------



## Taru (29. Oktober 2012)

i dont want to talk about it... aber ich möchte mich noch bei der Reiseleitung beschweren! 

aber hier drei Bilder aus Stromberg von gestern:

http://pictures.shortyx.com/2012/_MG_2513-2.jpg
http://pictures.shortyx.com/2012/Daniel_1.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-DfZGhZu4OD8/UI1PV5_f5JI/AAAAAAAABIQ/wv708l1o10o/s1600/IMG_2556iris.jpg


----------



## RockFox (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geile Fotos! 
ich meinte aber eigentlich die aus KH vom Nightride.


----------



## SEB92 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, frag mal den cornholio wo er war!!!


----------



## Thomas (29. Oktober 2012)

Immerhin hat er ja abgesagt, kurz nachdem wir uns treffen wollten 

Zum Thema Foto - Locationraten:


----------



## smutje74 (30. Oktober 2012)

T-wie Einfach.
Hintergrund: Bad Münster
Route: Trail vom Rotenfels zur Schule v. Bad Münster (unterer Teil)
Fahrer: Spielt bei Herr der Ringe mit als Stunt Double von Frodoo
Fahrrad: irgendeine Konkursware aus Amerika
Spoiler: Hinter dem Fotografen versteckt sich ein Geocache


----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2012)

Mööööp - Falsch!


----------



## Sandy UK (30. Oktober 2012)

Hm... Kuhberg wahrscheinlich. Der Kai scheint Richtung Kh zu fahren? 
Also Evtl. Emil-Jakob runter.
Hab auch den Bericht gestern gelesen unddirekt erkannt das die Fotos hier bei uns geschossen worden sind. 

Nur wir haben keine Fotos gemacht... Das ist wie Salt auf offene Wunden streuen!


----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2012)

@Sandy UK - auch daneben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenigstens hat der Kai auf dem Foto kein Edding mehr im Gesicht, der alte Seefahrer 

Habt Ihr am Freitag Urlaub? Mittags ne Runde drehen?


----------



## smutje74 (30. Oktober 2012)

Schwätzer! Das ist definitiv Bad Münster im Hintergrund.
Ich kann mich nur an der Lage des Trails geirrt haben. 
Also mittlerer Teil Premiumweg!
Es könnt allerdings auch die Gans sein....
Do der Eberbercheer könsche die rasiert Mutti vorsetze, der würd se nit erkenne.


----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2012)

@7 Zwerge da waere ich dabei!
 @smutje74 Nein, dieser Weg ist es auch nicht. Ihr müsst alle die Augen mehr öffnen beim Fahrradfahren


----------



## Sandy UK (30. Oktober 2012)

Freitag wäre ich auch dabei. 
Wollen wir ne längere Runde machen?
Mind. 2 berge, also ne kleine Tour?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo gibt es denn in KH Berge 

Ey Thomas, bring mal Deine Cam mit. Dann darfste ein paar Spyshoots von unserem Top Secret Navi machen 

Evtl. kann ich Dir auch eins zum Testen da lassen.


----------



## Thomas (30. Oktober 2012)

haha, gerne - ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sne4k (30. Oktober 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> @7 Zwerge da waere ich dabei!
> @smutje74 Nein, dieser Weg ist es auch nicht. Ihr müsst alle die Augen mehr öffnen beim Fahrradfahren



Zu einfach. 

Hintergrund: Bad Münster
Trail: Von der Gans am Warnschild vorbei nach Bad Münster ins Huttental.

Aber welche Kurve .. das weiß ich jetzt auch net 

edit: Tour am Freitag?


----------



## Sandy UK (30. Oktober 2012)

Freitag morgen,  mittag oder  nachmittag?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. Oktober 2012)

13 Uhr?


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Oktober 2012)

12uhr?
Je nach dem wie lange es dauern soll.


----------



## Thomas (31. Oktober 2012)

@sne4k hatte recht, ist auf der Abfahrt von der Gans ins Huttental ihr Blindfische


----------



## Thomas (31. Oktober 2012)

12 Uhr wäre auch bei mir besser!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. Oktober 2012)

12 sollte bei mir auch passen. Was ist denn mit dem Disko Disko Klauer?


----------



## Taru (1. November 2012)

da wäre ich morgen auch dabei, wenn wetter ist. treffpunkt wo?


----------



## Thomas (1. November 2012)

Brauwerk, 12 Uhr


----------



## Sandy UK (1. November 2012)

Ja BW würd ich sagen. Wie immer.

Hatten heute eine schone spontane Runde. Kuhberg/Lemberg/Rotenfels.
Perfektes Timing am Schluss als der Regen einsetzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (1. November 2012)

Tolle Runde. Hat mal wieder riesig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Taru (2. November 2012)

Nimmt heute wer ne Kamera mit? Wenn nicht, pack ich meine Canon in den Rucksack.


----------



## in2deep (2. November 2012)

@Taru. bin dann kurz vor 12 bei dir


----------



## Taru (2. November 2012)

@_in2deep_. bei meinen eltern bitte.
 @_Thomas_ treffen euch am emil jakob weg oberhalb vom neubaugebiet


----------



## Thomas (3. November 2012)

Schee wars gestern!!



Der Winterpokal startet am Montag!

Das ist die super Motivationshilfe auch bei schlechtem Wetter rauszugehen und Sport zu machen, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung!

Dazu gibt es auch noch Auswertungen und Statistiken und man kann sich mit anderen vergleichen.
Einer von Euch müsste ein Team gründen und den Link hier posten, die anderen können dann beitreten und der Gründer schalte sie frei. 

Ich bin schon im Team "Bock auf Ballern"  http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/1

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Taru (3. November 2012)

Team RedRockRacers

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/406


----------



## SEB92 (3. November 2012)

Da müssen wir wohl am Montag direkt loslegen


----------



## VulkaNic (3. November 2012)

Ist in dem Team noch Platz? Würde gerne mitmachen


----------



## SEB92 (3. November 2012)

Denke schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (3. November 2012)

@VulkaNic
meldest du dich an, lasse ich dich rein


----------



## RockFox (3. November 2012)

Krass, dann holt ihr ja den Pokal wenn VulkaNic mit macht!


----------



## SEB92 (3. November 2012)

Klar, der muss ab jetzt jeden Tag so 'ne 70km Tour machen  Ab Montag fahr ich auch überall nur noch mit dem Fahrrad hin


----------



## Taru (3. November 2012)

Team RedRockRacers ist komplett.


----------



## Sandy UK (3. November 2012)

Komm lad mal ein.  Mal schauen ob das wirklich einen zusätzlichen antrieb gibt.


----------



## Sandy UK (3. November 2012)

Ok dann muss ich wohl ne eigene  Gruppe auf machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (3. November 2012)

@_Thomas_ aktivier doch bitte mal bilder für die Signaturen  - sonst wird das mit den WP Signaturen nix ^^

für unser Team kanns losgehen, API ist eingebunden.

http://redrockracers.shortyx.com , Punkte werden hier angezeigt... alleine für die Seite verdienen wir nen extra-kleinen pokal


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. November 2012)

Und wie jedes Jahr die RedRockRiders

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/425


----------



## Taru (4. November 2012)

Let the battle begin... ? Oder sollen wir uns zusammenschliessen?


----------



## Thomas (4. November 2012)

Genau!

Klasse API Nutzung 

Mag jemand um 0:01 radeln gehn ?


----------



## Taru (4. November 2012)

hrhr.

die Api muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen, ne ausführlichere Doku wäre cool. ich hab ewig gebraucht um rauszufinden wo ich die User IDs herbekomme... blind, aber wenn man nicht weiss wo man gucken soll

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/*212243*


----------



## Sandy UK (4. November 2012)

Gelöscht ;-)


----------



## SEB92 (4. November 2012)

00:01 klingt gut


----------



## Taru (4. November 2012)

alter... WP 2011 Team Ranking

--> Team Gewinner: 5887 Punkt bei 92.295 Minuten (1538 Stunden)

1538/5 ~ 307 Stunden pro Person

7.11.2011-25.03.2012 sind 137 Tage

das heisst jeder muss pro Tag eigentlich mehr als 2 Stunden trainieren, im Mittel.

wie soll das denn gehen? Anscheinend haben manche Leute zu viel Zeit, oder trinken während sie einträge machen?


das muss dann wohl so gelaufen sein: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE0-zQBL-Sc


----------



## Thomas (4. November 2012)

@SEB92 soll ich nach Roxheim kommen  ?


----------



## SEB92 (4. November 2012)

Wär den Spaß fast wert, Trailanteil ist hier aber nicht so hoch ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (4. November 2012)

hach.. wenn morgen nicht der urlaub rum wäre... würd ichs glatt machen.


----------



## Thomas (5. November 2012)

@SEB92 und ich haben mit einer einstündigen Runde durch den Soonwald schnell mal die Führung übernommen


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Im Teamranking seh' ich nur mich und in der Einzelwertung nur dich - wird an der Aktualisierungszeit liegen?

Edit: Jetzt ist alles da, gute Nacht


----------



## Thomas (5. November 2012)

denke ja.


----------



## Sandy UK (5. November 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> @SEB92 und ich haben mit einer einstündigen Runde durch den Soonwald schnell mal die Führung übernommen



   Sehr geil!


----------



## Tobias (5. November 2012)

Überragend, der Chef auf 1... wenn auch nur kurz


----------



## Sandy UK (5. November 2012)

@Thomas 
Um die Uhrzeit besteigt man bestenfalls seine Frau.  Auf keinen Fall aber das bike! 

Ps: Wer hat denn da oben mein quote gefixt?  Merci!


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Heut' Abend eine Runde wenn das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## in2deep (5. November 2012)

bin dabei, auch wenns regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (5. November 2012)

Der Winterpokal scheint doch zu motivieren - was machen wir nur nach dem 31.03.13


----------



## Thomas (5. November 2012)

Wir starten den Sommerpokal!


----------



## Taru (5. November 2012)

Wir haben heute Besuch, kann heute nicht. morgen wäre ich dabei, egal was für wetter is.


----------



## Sandy UK (5. November 2012)

So, Team "Muh Mountain Madness" steht. 
Let´s fetz.


----------



## Thomas (5. November 2012)

Taru schrieb:


> morgen wäre ich dabei, *egal was für wetter is.*


YEAH - der Winterpokal


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Dann fahr ich halt heute und morgen - gut für unseren Punktestand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (5. November 2012)

Alles klar. morgen 18:30 Uhr Emil Jakob Weg oben? (Standard Kreuzung)

Der Rest kann sich ja am Brauwerk treffen


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Können wir machen.

Heute lieber 18:30 oder 19:00?


----------



## in2deep (5. November 2012)

18.30 Uhr passt bei mir.


----------



## smutje74 (5. November 2012)

Ich finde es schon sehr interessant, wie das WP Tool die Punkte berechnet. 
Ole --> 62min --> 3 Punkte
SEB --> 63min --> 4 Punkte
Hab Ihr Euch den Programmierer von Microsoft geliehen????

P.S.:Ich hab es gerade gesehen, 2 unterschiedliche Sportarten.


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Der ole war laufen, thomas und ich radfahrn - radfahrn gibt mehr Punkte


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. November 2012)

Wenns net noch anfängt zu schütten bin ich heut auch dabei!


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)




----------



## Taru (5. November 2012)

so http://redrockracers.shortyx.com funktioniert nun auch wieder... wenn man die API einmal verstanden hat! variablentypen sind schon shite... string, numeric, wen störts?


----------



## Sandy UK (5. November 2012)

Ihr Streber! 
Steh von Kassel kommend im Frankfurter Stau...


----------



## VulkaNic (5. November 2012)

Morgen 18:30 ist bei mir warscheinlich zu spät... muss am Mittwoch noch ein Referat halten, wenn ich aber auf Achse bin werde ich um 18:30 da sein und ein Stück mitradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2012)

Was war denn da schon wieder los?


----------



## in2deep (6. November 2012)

man war dass Nass gestern


----------



## SEB92 (6. November 2012)

Heute wird alles besser


----------



## in2deep (6. November 2012)

wenn iefch auch nur ein Wölkchen am Himmel sehe, bleib ich dahoam!


----------



## SEB92 (6. November 2012)

Also *19:00 Brauwerk*
steht?


----------



## Taru (6. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei! - treffe euch dann so kurz nach 19:00 oben am emil jakob. Müssen ja was für die TeamPunkte tun!


----------



## Taru (6. November 2012)

...

Momentaner Leader im Einzel-Ranking..



> 05.11.2012                                                                            Radfahren
> mittlere runde durch den  taunus. bisschen gas gegeben, damit ich noch  ein wenig pennen kann,  bevor morgen die nächsten 20h kommen.                                                        78                                                        1.175 min (19:35 h)                                                                             05.11.2012 19:35


das glaubt dem doch keiner oder ? Ich bin dafür, dass jeder mit sportstracker mind. mal das radfahren nachweisen sollte...


----------



## smutje74 (6. November 2012)

Dann quäl ich mich mal heute in die Radklamotten und dreh ne Runde mit.


----------



## VulkaNic (6. November 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (6. November 2012)

Punkte sammeln!!!
Bin dabei


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. November 2012)

Aufm Bild siehts gar net so kalt aus!


----------



## Taru (7. November 2012)

Sehr geile Runde gestern, hat Spass gemacht 
nächstes mal nehmen wir en paar akku heizlüfter mit, dann wirds betimmt wärmer :S


----------



## sne4k (7. November 2012)

Wie schauts am Donnerstag Abend aus? Jemand bei einem kurzen Nightride dabei?


----------



## SEB92 (7. November 2012)

Ich hab bis 18:30 FH in Mainz. Da schaff ich frühestens 19:00 in Kreuznach, vllt mit 5 Minuten Verspätung


----------



## SEB92 (7. November 2012)

Hätte denn jemand Lust?

*19:00 Brauwerk?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (7. November 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet und ich es Rad in Schuß hab, schon.


----------



## VulkaNic (7. November 2012)

Kann leider nicht.


----------



## SEB92 (8. November 2012)

Doch nur bis 16:45 FH 
könnten auch früher los


----------



## Thomas (8. November 2012)

bin um 19 Uhr am Brauwerk


----------



## Thomas (8. November 2012)

@Sandy UK - es fährt ja wirklich - voll gut


----------



## Sandy UK (8. November 2012)

Wo biste denn da liteville gefahren?


----------



## Thomas (8. November 2012)

Ho Chi Minh!


----------



## Sandy UK (8. November 2012)

Und wem hast du das bike geklaut? 
Habt ihr eigentlich jetzt die Foto Session ohne mich gemacht?


----------



## sne4k (8. November 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei. Je nachdem wie lang die Runde wird fahr ich sie aber nicht ganz mit.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ole_P (8. November 2012)

wenns nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen bin ich auf ne kleine Runde dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (8. November 2012)

Komme auch!


----------



## in2deep (9. November 2012)

bin heute um *15:30 am BW*. bei dem herrlichen Wetter


----------



## smutje74 (9. November 2012)

So verlockend das auch ist. Ich muß Einkaufen und noch einigen anderen Kramm nach der Arbeit erledigen.


----------



## Ole_P (9. November 2012)

Geht's auch schon um 15:00 h am BW?


----------



## SEB92 (9. November 2012)

ihr Säcke, es gibt auch Leute die arbeiten ...


----------



## smutje74 (9. November 2012)

Mann merkt's, wie du arbeitest, im Netz


----------



## Ole_P (9. November 2012)

Da mein "Mitfahrer" nur bis max. 17:00 kann, legen um *15.00 Uhr am BW* los! Wär schön wenn sich noch jemand anschliessen kann. @in2deep: schau mal dass Du's ne halbe Stunde früher schaffst, wenn der Rest noch malochen muss, machts doppelt Spaß!


----------



## in2deep (9. November 2012)

ja, bin dann um 15:00 Uhr da


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. November 2012)

Ich pack 16uhr!
Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (9. November 2012)

Schaffste es auch die Einladung für die Dropbox zu schicken????


----------



## Ole_P (9. November 2012)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Ich pack 16uhr!
> Wer noch?



Wir fahren noch ne Runde mit


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. November 2012)

Bin noch nicht unterwegs!


----------



## Ole_P (9. November 2012)

Keiner da? Fahren Richtung Tannenw.


----------



## SEB92 (9. November 2012)

*17:30 Brauwerk*
Noch jemand?


----------



## Taru (9. November 2012)

Ich bin erst wieder ab Montag abend dabei  Happy Riding

 @_cornholio_83_ du wolltest mir en Bild geben für die Homepage, damit ich euer team auf die Seite einbauen kann^^ und danke für die anderen Bilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (11. November 2012)

ich hötte gerne das wandern als Punkte anerkannt wird... bin mit meinem irischen Besuch das Niederwalddenkmal hoch und runter, ebenso den Heimbergturm und noch einiges anderes... 10 Stunden insgesamt *puff*

naja, ab morgen wieder biken.


----------



## VulkaNic (11. November 2012)

trailbau wäre auch noch ne option


----------



## Ole_P (12. November 2012)

Taru schrieb:


> ich hötte gerne das wandern als Punkte anerkannt wird... bin mit meinem irischen Besuch das Niederwalddenkmal hoch und runter, ebenso den Heimbergturm und noch einiges anderes... 10 Stunden insgesamt *puff*
> 
> naja, ab morgen wieder biken.



Hätt das fette Punkte gegeben, wenn Deamin und Du die Iren mitm Bike eskortiert hätten


----------



## Taru (12. November 2012)

glaub auch  - nächstes mal mach ich das. Morgen Abend ne runde? 
*13.11.2012 - 19:00 Brauwerk*?


----------



## Ole_P (12. November 2012)

Morgen 19.00 Uhr BW hört sich gut an. Ist bei mir wahrscheinlich diese Woche der einzige Tag. Also: dabei


----------



## Sandy UK (12. November 2012)

Da würde ich mich wohl anschließen. Hab fast eine Woche pause gehabt.
Freu mich.


----------



## SEB92 (12. November 2012)

Passt, bin auch am Start.


----------



## smutje74 (13. November 2012)

Ich bin heute auf der EOFT in Mainz.
Morgen wieder.


----------



## Thomas (13. November 2012)

Ich habe morgen einen Termin auswärts sehr früh daher wird es heute leider nichts.


----------



## Anselmus (13. November 2012)

was ist denn eoft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (13. November 2012)

http://www.eoft.eu/de/
Nehm ich mal an, würd ich mir auch mal ansehn ;D


----------



## Anselmus (13. November 2012)

Ah ja. Sieht gut aus. War diese Jahr in Nuit de la Glisse in KH im Kino. War aber leider nit so gut. Zu viel Ski und Snowboard. Und leider drecks3D...


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. November 2012)

Wie siehts denn morgen früh aus wollt um halb zehn mal ne runde drehen!?


----------



## Taru (13. November 2012)

Ich komme heute abend nicht zum biken, sondern gucke mir die Jungs und Mädels bei der EOFT an.

Katha und ich gehen heute abend auf die EOFT in Mainz Finthen. Kommt noch wer? wir sind gegen 19:30 Uhr da.

http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...12-2013-buergerhaus-finthen-2012-11-13_20-00/


----------



## SEB92 (13. November 2012)

Jaja, lieber Filmche gucke statt selber fahren ...


----------



## smutje74 (13. November 2012)

19:30 hab ich mein erstes Bier fetisch. 
Dann sehe mir uns vorm Eingang. 
  @SEB92: Ist doch ne Pflichtveranstaltung für Outdoorliebhaber.


----------



## SEB92 (13. November 2012)

Die Filmchen gibt's später auch online, ich geh lieber radfahrn


----------



## Taru (13. November 2012)

@smutje74 hast du schon karten?


----------



## smutje74 (13. November 2012)

Jap, mei Meenzer Connection hat die organisiert. 
 @SEB92: Das iss aber nicht das gleiche, das Gemeinschaftsgefühl ist nicht wirklich vorhanden und du kannst keine Preise abschnorre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in2deep (13. November 2012)

wenn ichs zeitlich packe, dann dabei
braucht aber nicht zu warten


----------



## VulkaNic (13. November 2012)

kann leider auch nicht kommen


----------



## Ole_P (14. November 2012)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich wohl anschließen. Hab fast eine Woche pause gehabt.
> Freu mich.



Wenn Du nach 'ner Woche Pause immer so gut guidest solltest Du besser regelmäßiger fahren. 
War ein Erlebnis - auch der Abschluss im BW!


----------



## Taru (14. November 2012)

BW? Bayrischer Wald?


----------



## Ole_P (14. November 2012)

Nee - 
lecker Bierchen = Brauwerk!


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. November 2012)

Wo seid ihr denn rumgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (14. November 2012)

Das wüsst ich auch gern - bin nur hinterher geballert


----------



## Sandy UK (14. November 2012)

Hier mal ein Kartenausschnitt von meinem Runtastic. 






Der grüne Bereich  ist wo wir uns "etwas" verfahren haben. 
Hier nochmal im Detail:




Wir sind ca. 20 min. lang auf 50meter hin und her gefahren und haben den Einstieg auf den trail gesucht...  dabei war der nur wenige Meter von uns entfernt.
Der Trail und das Panorama auf die Altenbaumburg bei Nacht hat das aber wieder gut gemacht finde ich. 

War schön, auch das Tempo berghoch!


----------



## Thomas (15. November 2012)

Hat heute abend jemand Lust? Sollen wir mal auf den Lemberg fahren?


----------



## Thomas (15. November 2012)

Ui, so viele sind dabei? 19 Uhr passt euch allen...?

Vllt hier eine kleine Motivation:


----------



## Sandy UK (15. November 2012)

Wann denn?


----------



## Thomas (15. November 2012)

gegen 19 uhr ?


----------



## in2deep (15. November 2012)

mal schaun ob ichs heute schaffe, ansonsten 19.00Uhr check


----------



## sne4k (15. November 2012)

Ich muss leider zu einer Veranstaltung 

Falls jemand auf dem Kuhberg rumfahren will, auf dem Weg mit der tiefen Senke (hat der einen Namen? GPS: http://goo.gl/maps/N0ea1 ) hat der Harvester gespielt und diverse neue Spuren angelegt ...


----------



## Anselmus (15. November 2012)

Bei uns heißt das Ding "das Loch"


----------



## in2deep (15. November 2012)

bin rauß, isch packs net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (15. November 2012)

Bei mir wirds heut wohl auch nix


----------



## Sandy UK (15. November 2012)

Wer außer mir und Thomas kommen denn jetzt noch?


----------



## Thomas (15. November 2012)

Das wird wohl ein Tête-à-Tête


----------



## Deamin (15. November 2012)

Daniel schaffts leider nicht, ist noch unterwegs.


----------



## Sandy UK (15. November 2012)

Also?  Verschieben mangels Beteiligung?


----------



## Deamin (15. November 2012)

Ach ja. Mal ne Frage: Hat keiner von euch ne Freundin/Frau die auch MTB fährt?


----------



## Sandy UK (15. November 2012)

Doch,  ich! 
Und dann gibt's da noch ne kleine Frauen Gruppe mit denen meine Frau ab und an fährt.


----------



## Thomas (15. November 2012)

Ist abgesagt


----------



## Sandy UK (15. November 2012)

Wie schauts dann aus mit morgen? 
19.00uhr BW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (16. November 2012)

*Heute, 15.00 Uhr Brauwerk *- irgendwer??


----------



## Sandy UK (16. November 2012)

Viiiel zu früh!! 
Da bin ich noch in Luxemburg.  19.00uhr geht bei mir frühestens.


----------



## in2deep (16. November 2012)

15.00 Uhr check


----------



## Taru (16. November 2012)

19:00 Uhr - check


----------



## Thomas (16. November 2012)

15:00 bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Anselmus (16. November 2012)

Müsst ihr alle nix arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (16. November 2012)

Dann gibts wohl heute zwei Runden.
Bei mir geht definitv nur der frühe Termin - bleibt also für mich bei *15:00 Uhr*.
Wir kommen zu zweit!


----------



## Thomas (16. November 2012)

Wir kommen alleine dazu  um 15:00


----------



## Taru (16. November 2012)

also ich arbeite... daher, für mich abends. dann fahren sandy und ich wohl alleine


----------



## Sandy UK (16. November 2012)

Dann eben nur wir zwei  um 19h


----------



## ChrisK (16. November 2012)

bin auch früh dabei. esse gerade noch einen teller kürbissuppe


----------



## Sandy UK (16. November 2012)

Sorry Daniel,  ich muss leider absagen. 
Werde morgen früh fahren.  Wird mir heute zu spät.


----------



## Taru (16. November 2012)

Fahr ich eben alleine


----------



## SEB92 (17. November 2012)

Jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde heute, am besten solang es noch hell ist?


----------



## Deamin (17. November 2012)

Daniel kann ab 15 Uhr. Treffen am Emil-Jakob-Weg.


----------



## SEB92 (17. November 2012)

Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (17. November 2012)

Schöne Runde heute !


----------



## SEB92 (17. November 2012)




----------



## SEB92 (18. November 2012)

Bock auf 'ne Runde heute?


----------



## Sandy UK (18. November 2012)

Ich eventuell. 
Hab gestern neue Pedale geschenkt bekommen und die wollen ausgefahren werden!


----------



## SEB92 (18. November 2012)

*14:00 Lidl Bad Münster*
falls noch jemand Bock hat


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. November 2012)

Wird knapp schau mal ob ichs schaffe!


----------



## ChrisK (18. November 2012)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Ich eventuell.
> Hab gestern neue Pedale geschenkt bekommen und die wollen ausgefahren werden!


Das Fahrrad ist ein Kunstwerk - eine Sinfonie - die aber nie vollendet sein wird...


----------



## Ole_P (18. November 2012)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Dams Fahrrad ist ein Kunstwerk - eine Sinfonie - die aber nie vollendet sein wird...


L
....wenn Du wüßtest wie Recht Du hast. Mit solchen Pedalen wird es definitiv nie vollendet sein (Insider)


----------



## Taru (19. November 2012)

Morgen abend *19:00 Uhr Brauwerk *

Get your lights ready!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (20. November 2012)

Da bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## SEB92 (20. November 2012)

Ich auch!


----------



## Taru (20. November 2012)

Alles klar, bis später


----------



## Ole_P (20. November 2012)

eventuell auch dabei, muss nochmal checken!


----------



## Sandy UK (20. November 2012)

Wünsche ich euch viel Spaß dabei.  Mir ist das heute zu eklig draußen.


----------



## Sandy UK (20. November 2012)

@Thomas 
Bei mir geht seit tagen die mobile Ansicht nicht mehr.  Hab es mit crome,  dolphin un dem Android Browser versucht.  
Auch das umschalten über den link unten links geht nicht.  Help!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (20. November 2012)

@Sandy_uk

Ruf das vom Handy aus auf und Mail mir den Screenshot 
http://whatsmyuseragent.com/


----------



## Thomas (20. November 2012)

Es war leicht neblig heute, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Thomas (23. November 2012)

Hallo, 
ich bin heute nachmittag nicht dabei, werde aber Sonntag um 10 Uhr ne Runde drehen mit einem ehemaligen Kollegen.
 @Taru hattest du nicht die Platzangst Trailtech-Jacke? Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## SEB92 (23. November 2012)

Sonntag wär ich dabei.


----------



## Sandy UK (23. November 2012)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei. 
 @Thomas 
Hab die auch,  aber ich finde die nur so la la. 
Belüftung ist top. 
Hat nur eine Wassersäule von 5000.  Würde eher was hochwertiges empfehlen.  
Da kann man ruhig mal 200-300 ausgeben finde ich.


----------



## SEB92 (23. November 2012)

@Sandy UK
Lieber bisschen mehr ausgeben? - Bei den Pedalen hat sich das ja nicht gelohnt...


----------



## Thomas (23. November 2012)

@Sandy UK: Danke für deine Einschätzung!
Aktuell fahre ich mit einer zerrissenen Vaude Jacke, dagegen ist eine neue Jacke schon hochwertiger


----------



## Sandy UK (23. November 2012)

@ SEB92 
Jaja wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen... 

 @Thomas 
Las mal deine Beziehungen spielen.  Mach doch einen Jacken Langzeittest. 
So haste zwei Fliegen  mit einer einer klappe geschlagen. 
Produkttest fürs forum und Jacke fürn Winter.


----------



## Sandy UK (23. November 2012)

Die Pedale werden übrigens getauscht.


----------



## Taru (23. November 2012)

@_Thomas_
Ja ich habe die Trailtech 2011 in grün und bin super zurfrieden damit. Hält auch in dieser Jahreszeit gut warm. Momentan bei 3-5°C fahre ich nur mit langem Funktionsshirt und kurzem Trikot unter der Jacke. reicht voll und ganz aus. Also nass geworden bin ich mit der Jacke noch nicht. Auch nach mehrmaligem Waschen hab ich sie noch nicht wieder imprägnieren brauchen. Ich zieh die Jacke auch so an und nicht nur zum biken, die hat schon ein paar regengüße mitgemacht. Werde sie nächstes Jahr in Irland testen (da regnet es ja öfter  )

Zur Hose noch ein Wort. Da habe ich die Platzangst RAM (Zipper). Sau stabil und eben auch super belüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (23. November 2012)

Taru schrieb:


> @_Thomas_
> Ja ich habe die Trailtech 2011 in grün und bin super zurfrieden damit. Hält auch in dieser Jahreszeit gut warm. Momentan bei 3-5°C fahre ich nur mit langem Funktionsshirt und kurzem Trikot unter der Jacke. reicht voll und ganz aus. Also nass geworden bin ich mit der Jacke noch nicht. Auch nach mehrmaligem Waschen hab ich sie noch nicht wieder imprägnieren brauchen. Ich zieh die Jacke auch so an und nicht nur zum biken, die hat schon ein paar regengüße mitgemacht.



Kann ich komplett unterschreiben, hab die auch.
Hält sogar eher noch zu warm.


----------



## Sandy UK (23. November 2012)

Ok,  vielleicht bin ich Berufsbedingt etwas zu anspruchsvoll. 
Schlecht ist die Jacke sicherlich nicht. 
Nochmal kaufen würde ich sie aber nicht.


----------



## Ole_P (23. November 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin heute nachmittag nicht dabei, werde aber Sonntag um 10 Uhr ne Runde drehen mit einem ehemaligen Kollegen.
> 
> Ich musste heute auch passen - Sonntag wär ich dabei. Treffpunkt wo?


----------



## Thomas (23. November 2012)

Brauwerk


----------



## Ole_P (23. November 2012)




----------



## ChrisK (24. November 2012)

Bin dabei und versuche pünktlich zu sein


----------



## Thomas (25. November 2012)

Die "Herbststurm" Tour heute war klasse (auch wenn sich der Heimweg mit dem krassen Gegenwind etwas gezogen hat ...)

Etwas fertig,
Thomas


----------



## SEB92 (25. November 2012)

Fehler gefunden - Kette zwischen Kassette und Schaltauge kommt nicht gut


----------



## Sandy UK (25. November 2012)

Sehr coole Tour. 
Thomas Respekt das Du dich da durchgequält hast. Sauber!

Komme mit Rotenfels auf fast 1500h/m und 46km. Sehr nett.
Bin im Anschluss daran direkt mit Frau und Sohn weiter gefahren. Bin jetzt aber platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (25. November 2012)

Kanns nur bestätigen. Auch wenn ich jetzt am Ende doch ein wenig alle war. Vielen Dank an die coole Truppe.


----------



## Ole_P (25. November 2012)

Nach der Gegenwind-Heimfahrt war ich auch platt!  
Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt heute - tolle Tour -  tolle Runde!


----------



## in2deep (25. November 2012)

na super, und ich lieg mit fieber auf der couch 
aber schaut nach einer klasse tour aus!


----------



## galli (26. November 2012)

Yep! War eine super Einweihungstour fürs neue bike und einen genialen neuen Trail gab's ja auch noch 
Aber nach dem Rothenfels war ich endgültig platt.

cu
galli


----------



## Taru (27. November 2012)

Dea und ich fahren heute abend 18:00 für ne Stunde von Brauwerk nach Niederhausen hinter und zurück. Einfach nur für Punkte. Wenn wer mit will, per Mail melden.


----------



## Sandy UK (27. November 2012)

Igitt.  Biken ohne Wald & Trails. 
Pfui bist Du eklig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (29. November 2012)

Hat heute Abend jemand Bock auf biken? Ich wäre um 19:00 Uhr am BrauWerk.


----------



## herter (29. November 2012)

Hi.

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mal wieder fahrn.
Hat jemand Lust???

Ich bekomm unter der Woche leider nixmehr hin


----------



## Sandy UK (29. November 2012)

Leider keine zeit heute.  :-(


----------



## Ole_P (29. November 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hat heute Abend jemand Bock auf biken? Ich wäre um 19:00 Uhr am BrauWerk.



Heute Abend bin ich dabei. 
Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## SEB92 (29. November 2012)

Heute abend wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Taru (29. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei, wenns nicht regnet


----------



## SEB92 (29. November 2012)

Bei ole und mir wirds heute wohl nix ...


----------



## Ole_P (29. November 2012)

Ich schaffe es doch nicht!


----------



## Thomas (29. November 2012)

@Taru dann bin ich auch raus. Wir ziehen heute Abend noch Server um, waere eh knapp geworden


----------



## Taru (29. November 2012)

Fahr ich eben alleine.  Hab schon alles an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (1. Dezember 2012)

heute morgen jemand dabei? 11 Uhr ab Ebernburg?


----------



## Sandy UK (1. Dezember 2012)

Ne,  hab heute Kinder Geburtstag und muss vorbereiten. 
Morgen ja.


----------



## Stefan1602 (1. Dezember 2012)

Jo! Dabei!


----------



## ChrisK (1. Dezember 2012)

11 uhr lidl ebernburg


----------



## Stefan1602 (1. Dezember 2012)

Okay, das schaff ich wohl doch nicht...ist zu frueh.


----------



## herter (2. Dezember 2012)

moin, fährt heute jemand?? kann ab 11:30


----------



## Sandy UK (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin grade zurück. Deine frage kam eine stunde zu spät.


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit der Nikolausshutletour aus?


----------



## Taru (4. Dezember 2012)

shuttletour? yes please


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (4. Dezember 2012)

was ist die shuttletour?


----------



## Thomas (6. Dezember 2012)

Was geht heute ?

Vorgestern: 




Habe mich auf Schnee wie der allererste Mensch angestellt, die anderen sind da teils mit irrwitziger Geschwindigkeit die Trails geritten... Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## smutje74 (6. Dezember 2012)

Sers, bei mir nicht viel. 
Mal ne Pause zwischen den Weihnachtsfeiern.
Aber für ne Niko-Klaus-Tour am WE mit Shuttleoption, da wär ich dabei.
Das macht mein Klau... ähm Kreuz mit.
Biete meine Schüssel mit AHK zum Shuttlen an, denke aber dass en Bus besser wäre.


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. Dezember 2012)

Du wolltest doch mal de Frank fragen wegen seim Shuttlehänger!?


----------



## Rankin' (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt auch endlich mal ne (hoffentlich) gescheite Lampe und dazu noch Zeit und Lust die heute Abend auszuprobieren.

Anyone?


----------



## Taru (8. Dezember 2012)

von der heutigen Wintertour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (8. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde Sonntag früh? 10 oder 11 ab LIDL Ebernburg?


----------



## Taru (8. Dezember 2012)

10:30 Uhr, wäre ich dabei.
Ich hab meine EOS dabei.


----------



## SEB92 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ChrisK (8. Dezember 2012)

10.30 LIDL Ebernburg! Klingt gut. Zieht Euch warm an...


----------



## Sandy UK (8. Dezember 2012)

Ei Logo! 10.30h dann bei mir.


----------



## SEB92 (9. Dezember 2012)

Juhu! Frischer Powder für die Tour


----------



## Sandy UK (9. Dezember 2012)

Yay!  Das wird richtig geil! 
Snowstorm ala Star Wars.  

Ich freu mich.


----------



## Deamin (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe, Ihr packt euch warm ein ^^. Schon ne Idee wo es lang gehen wird?


----------



## SEB92 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann Lemberg und Birker-Pfad empfehlen - waren beide richtig gut gestern!


----------



## ChrisK (9. Dezember 2012)

Lemberg/Birkerhof ist bei Schnee super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (9. Dezember 2012)

Zieht euch WAAARM an. Ich glaub ich nehm mein Snowboard mit


----------



## SEB92 (9. Dezember 2012)

Meine Skier liegen schon in Österreich, vielleicht fahr ich sie nächstes WE mal besuchen? ;D


----------



## Taru (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geile Tour heute. Schnee is schee


----------



## Sandy UK (12. Dezember 2012)

Jemand Lust morgen abend eine runde zu drehen? 
19uhr brauwerk?


----------



## SEB92 (12. Dezember 2012)

Morgen kann ich nicht. Diese Woche wieder eine Sonntagsrunde?


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Dezember 2012)

Kann diese Woche Sonntag nicht.  Wollte Samstag ca.  11 /12uhr fahren.


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Dezember 2012)

Nightride is cancelled. 
Anyone for a beer at the brewery?


----------



## Thomas (13. Dezember 2012)

Dabei


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Dezember 2012)

Also 20.30h auf ein Feierabend Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (13. Dezember 2012)

Schaff ich leider nicht


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Immer nur Saufe


----------



## SEB92 (17. Dezember 2012)

Morgen Abend eine Runde?


----------



## Sandy UK (17. Dezember 2012)

Kann nicht,  muss lange arbeiten und dann Geburtstag mit meiner Frau feiern.


----------



## Deamin (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle MTBler und rutscht gut ins neue Jahr.


----------



## smutje74 (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich Dir/Euch auch.  
Den Guten Rutsch heb ich mir noch auf, vielleicht sieht man sich vorher noch für ne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (24. Dezember 2012)

Euch auch allen frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch. 

Wollte am 31. morgens eine kleine Silvester runde drehen mit anschließendem Dropout im Fritz. 
Da ist gut was los und man kann bei Livemusik gut draußen stehen. 
Letztes Jahr gab es da draußen einen Glühweinstand..

Anyone?


----------



## Taru (27. Dezember 2012)

Sylvesterrunde wäre ich auch dabei. Wenn kein Wetter ist, können wir uns ja auch so aufn drink treffen, als jahresabschluss 

Rock On,
Taru


----------



## SEB92 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Taru (29. Dezember 2012)

Montag 11:00 Uhr Brauwerk für die Sylvestertour?


----------



## Sandy UK (29. Dezember 2012)

Gut, Montag 11 Uhr Brauwerk. 
Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## smutje74 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin Krank. Ne fette Grippe. 
Ich wünsch Euch en Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Taru (30. Dezember 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung, ich versuche die GoPro mitzunehmen


----------



## ChrisK (31. Dezember 2012)

11 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Schade, euch eine schöneFahrt


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Dezember 2012)

Dann schließ Dich halt später an. Wir können ja so fahren das wir dich um ne bestimmt zeit abholen oder treffen.


----------



## ChrisK (31. Dezember 2012)

Ggg melde ich mich einfach e wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (1. Januar 2013)

Jetzt spontan jemand Lust auf ne Runde radeln? Fahre etwa um 12 los...


----------



## Ole_P (1. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute im Neuen!!!; aber leider zu spät  - haben die Neujahrsrunde gerade beendet!


----------



## SEB92 (4. Januar 2013)

morgen(nach 12)/Sonntag eine Runde?


----------



## ChrisK (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntagmorgen ab Ebernburg? 10 Uhr?


----------



## SEB92 (4. Januar 2013)




----------



## Sandy UK (4. Januar 2013)

Treffen am lidl bzw bei mir?  10h is perfekt.


----------



## ChrisK (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntag LIDL 10 Uhr


----------



## RockFox (4. Januar 2013)

10 Uhr Lidl-Parkplatz, da bin ich vielleicht dabei.


----------



## SEB92 (4. Januar 2013)

mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (4. Januar 2013)

dabei!


----------



## sne4k (4. Januar 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Bus und einen Hänger? Ich kann nur einen Siebensitzer-Geländewagen organisieren, minus Fahrer..

Aber man könnte dann ja ...


----------



## SEB92 (4. Januar 2013)

hab' keins von beidem


----------



## Rankin' (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich's schaff bin ich morgen auch um 10 Uhr am Lidl.


----------



## Taru (5. Januar 2013)

Dabei  wenns net reend...


----------



## Rankin' (9. Januar 2013)

Morgen Abend Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich wahrscheinlich nicht - Schule bis 18:45


----------



## Rankin' (10. Januar 2013)

Schade.


----------



## Taru (10. Januar 2013)

Kann leider heute auch nicht, ab Dienstag wieder. Sorry.


----------



## SEB92 (10. Januar 2013)

Könnte heut Abend doch


----------



## Sandy UK (10. Januar 2013)

Müsste mal den Kopf frei bekommen. 
19uhr brauwerk? 

 @Daniel 
Du wolltest wegen dem Dämpfer vorbei kommen?


----------



## SEB92 (10. Januar 2013)

Alles klar dann 19:00 Brauwerk, endlich mal die Bremse einweihen


----------



## Rankin' (10. Januar 2013)

Subber! Dabei.


----------



## sne4k (10. Januar 2013)

> Beim Bremsen wird sinnvolle Beschleunigungsenergie in nutzlose Wärme umgewandelt.



Also am besten wieder abschrauben, spart dann auch Gewicht bergauf 

Ich war heute Mittag schon unterwegs und passe deshalb - viel Spaß!


----------



## Ole_P (10. Januar 2013)

Bin heute dabei!

Wie siehts morgen mit ner Runde ab 15.00 Uhr aus?


----------



## Sandy UK (10. Januar 2013)

Muss absagen,  
Bin spät dran und schaffe das leider nicht.  
Und Hunger hab ich auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (10. Januar 2013)

Schade, nächstes Mal biste wieder dabei.
Gute Runde!


----------



## Rankin' (10. Januar 2013)

Fett war's!


----------



## Ole_P (11. Januar 2013)

Heute, 14:30 h, Brauwerk! Irgendwer dabei?


----------



## Taru (11. Januar 2013)

sorry kann leider erst ab dienstag wieder :/


----------



## SEB92 (11. Januar 2013)

Morgen 11:00 LIDL - noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Rankin' (11. Januar 2013)

keine zeit leider.


----------



## Taru (12. Januar 2013)

Also sonntag waeren wir fuer ne kleine runde zu haben. Kopf freibbekommen und so. Heute geht leider nicht ...


----------



## SEB92 (12. Januar 2013)

Morgen 10:00 LIDL?


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. Januar 2013)

Das werd jo immer früher könnt ihr net emol zu normale zeite fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (12. Januar 2013)

bisschen später fänd ich auch ok


----------



## Sandy UK (12. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin raus.  Bin seit heute mittag am husten und fühle mich nicht gut.


----------



## Taru (12. Januar 2013)

10:30 Lidl? Wird mir sonst zu spät, leider.


----------



## Taru (13. Januar 2013)

@SEB92: Wird doch nix bei mir, sorry... Komme sonst mit meiner Zeit nicht hin .. du weisst schon...


----------



## SEB92 (13. Januar 2013)

OK, dann wird das wohl nix ...


----------



## Taru (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (14. Januar 2013)

Mag hier noch jemand mit hingehen?
gibt wohl eine Vorstellung in Wiesbaden am 15. März

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/12/bikebergsteigen-vortragstournee-von-harald-philipp-trailer/


----------



## SEB92 (14. Januar 2013)

Ja! Hab auch schon beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht


----------



## Sandy UK (14. Januar 2013)

Ich will mit!


----------



## smutje74 (14. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich würd gerne mit gehen, aber ich werd zu der Zeit mit Krücken unterwegs sein. Da müsste mich jemand mit nehmen, wenn das geht.

Gruß & Frohes Neues


----------



## Thomas (14. Januar 2013)

@smutje74

was ist denn los?


----------



## smutje74 (14. Januar 2013)

Nix besonderes, nur ne kleine Korrektur vom gr. Zeh.


----------



## SEB92 (14. Januar 2013)

Mitnehmen ist ja kein Problem


----------



## Thomas (14. Januar 2013)

Ein Ticket kostet 12 EUR - ich kann die zusammen bestellen - bitte zählt kurz durch wem ich eins mitbestellen soll...

1) ich


----------



## Thomas (14. Januar 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Mitnehmen ist ja kein Problem



Du solltest sichergehen dass der Herr im Auto nicht am Fenster sitzt, sonst kann es peinlich werden


----------



## SEB92 (14. Januar 2013)

2)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (14. Januar 2013)

3. ich

 @Thomas: Du bist halt ne Spassbremse


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Januar 2013)

4.) Aber nur mit!


----------



## Sandy UK (14. Januar 2013)

5! Ach ja und ich würde ein Auto zur Verfügung stellen.  Also hab ich drei Sitzplätze zu vergeben.


----------



## RockFox (14. Januar 2013)

6. ich würde auch gerne mit.


----------



## Taru (14. Januar 2013)

2 Tickets für uns (Dea, Taru)


----------



## SEB92 (14. Januar 2013)

noch jemand Lust auf Nightride heute?


----------



## Rankin' (15. Januar 2013)

Ich schaffs nicht :-(


----------



## Taru (15. Januar 2013)

Schee wars


----------



## SEB92 (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (17. Januar 2013)

Freitag Nightride?


----------



## SEB92 (17. Januar 2013)

Freitag kann ich nicht, heute jemand Lust?


----------



## Taru (17. Januar 2013)

Kann leider heute und morgen nicht. Viel Spass den Fahrenden!


----------



## Thomas (17. Januar 2013)

Wegen wiesbaden: ich habe 8 Karten bestellt und bezahlt


----------



## RockFox (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## Sandy UK (17. Januar 2013)

Was kostet die Karte? 12,-?
Kann es dir geben wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen  oder gerne auch per PayPal senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (17. Januar 2013)

Das nächste Mal reicht @ alle


----------



## SEB92 (17. Januar 2013)

Super, danke. Am Wochenende eine kleine Tour?


----------



## ChrisK (19. Januar 2013)

Sonntagmorgen? Kleine Runde um 10, LIDL Ebernburg?


----------



## Taru (19. Januar 2013)

Wir wären dabei! Wenns recht ist 10:30 Uhr


----------



## SEB92 (19. Januar 2013)

Jo, klingt gut!


----------



## ChrisK (19. Januar 2013)

also 10.30?


----------



## SEB92 (19. Januar 2013)

Mir egal, ich hab Zeit


----------



## Sandy UK (19. Januar 2013)

Dann eben 10.30h.  Lidl bzw bei mir.


----------



## ChrisK (20. Januar 2013)

Ich komme bei dem Wetter gerade ins grübeln.....


----------



## ChrisK (20. Januar 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich hab Zeit



Hast ja jetzt ein Haus für dich wenn der Rest der Familie Ski fahren ist. Steigt heute Abend eine Party?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (20. Januar 2013)

Ne, keine Party, muss ja morgen arbeiten. Also ich hätte schon Lust zu fahren


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich fahre.  10.30h ist gesetzt.


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Januar 2013)

PS:  Kann danach Glühwein bei mir im Keller anbieten.  Der ist sogar etwas aufgeräumt.


----------



## ChrisK (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich da bin bin ich da.


----------



## SEB92 (20. Januar 2013)

Wie lang ich bei dem Wetter wohl von Roxheim bis zum Lidl brauche, mit dem Rad?


----------



## Taru (20. Januar 2013)

All Zombies in the house say: awhhhaa

Wir kommen auch. Mal sehen wie die Trails so sind. Ist glatt draussen?


----------



## ChrisK (20. Januar 2013)

Sorry bin raus. Fängt gerade an auf den schnee zu regnen. Hatte die Woche schon einen Abflug der mir immer noch weh tut..


----------



## SEB92 (20. Januar 2013)

Tolle Tour!


----------



## RockFox (20. Januar 2013)

sehr geile Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (20. Januar 2013)

Schöne Bilder. Aber Sandys Gabel leidet schon ordentlich


----------



## eichmeister123 (20. Januar 2013)

War auch gestern, 3 std. war saukalt aber toll.


----------



## chewbakacrap (20. Januar 2013)

Tolle Bilder und schön zu sehen wie die Spuren vom Lemberg entstanden sind  Bei mir sah das heute nicht so locker aus aber zum glück hat das niemand gesehen


----------



## Taru (21. Januar 2013)

[FONT="]Ich empfehle ja fürs nächste mal sowas hier:






und ja, schön wars aufm Lemberg!
[/FONT]


----------



## Rankin' (22. Januar 2013)

Diese Woche jemand unterwegs abends?


----------



## SEB92 (22. Januar 2013)

Heute oder Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (22. Januar 2013)

Hätte an beiden Abenden Zeit. Sag an.


----------



## SEB92 (22. Januar 2013)

Können von mir aus heute fahren, zumindest wenn's nicht zu viel Schnee wird ;D


----------



## Rankin' (22. Januar 2013)

OK, Uhrzeit? 18:30/ 19:00?
Brauwerk?


----------



## SEB92 (22. Januar 2013)

19:00 Brauwerk
früher schaff ich nicht ...


----------



## Taru (22. Januar 2013)

Ich wäre Donnerstag wieder dabei, Klamotten sind noch in der Waschmaschine und nicht trocken bis heute abend


----------



## Rankin' (22. Januar 2013)

19:00 passt, bis dann!


----------



## Taru (23. Januar 2013)

Wer hat Bock morgen abend ne Runde zu drehen? 19:00 Brauwerk?


----------



## SEB92 (23. Januar 2013)

dabei


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Januar 2013)

Bin bis Samstag auf Tagung.  :-(


----------



## Taru (23. Januar 2013)

aber morgen ist D O N N E R S T A G ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (23. Januar 2013)

Und was heißt das? 
Ich bin BIS Samstag weg.


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Januar 2013)

Morgen um eins ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Taru (24. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann nur heute abend. Wenn sonst keiner mehr mitfährt, @SEB92: Treffpunkt bei mir.


----------



## chewbakacrap (24. Januar 2013)

Ich würd auch mal mitkommen...wenn ihr nix dagegen habt
Gruß Philip


----------



## SEB92 (24. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, dann 19:00 Brauwerk


----------



## chewbakacrap (24. Januar 2013)

Ok, bis gleich


----------



## Pascha-88 (25. Januar 2013)

Servus zusammen,

bin hier neu im Forum, wollte mich mal vorstellen, heiße Paul, 24 jahre und fahre ein Cube Stereo.
Heute kamen mir 2 Biker entgegen auf der Fußgängerbrücke über die Nahe zwischen Bad Münster und Ebernburg. Wollte nur mal fragen ob das 2 hier aus dem Forum sind die auch an der Feierabendrunde immer mitfahren, würde mich mal gerne anschließen 

gruß Paul


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. Januar 2013)

Jo war der stefan1602 und ich!
Kannst gern mal mitfahrn, wann wir uns treffen wird hier gepostet!

gruß
christian


----------



## SEB92 (30. Januar 2013)

Morgen Abend mal wieder radfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (31. Januar 2013)

Ich schaffs leider nicht.

Aber was anderes: Sollen wir demnächst mal zusammen nach Rodalben, 46km Singletrail am Stück!
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5091.html

Will da unbedingt hin, aber ungern alleine fahren.
Im Idealfall war da schonmal jemand von euch und kennt sich aus.

Jemand Bock an nem Samstag o. Sonntag früh loszudüsen?


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Januar 2013)

Ich war dort schon,  sehr geile Strecke.  
Allerdings konditionell anspruchsvoll. 
Durch das ewige singletrail fahren,  also auch permanentes aufstehen und aktiv bewegen ist man schneller platt wie man denkt.  Fast 45km lang nur singletrail iat wie 2-3 stunden am Stück pumptrack fahren. 
Würde dir das aber jetzt nicht empfehlen da der Boden doch recht nass und matschig sein könnte.


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Januar 2013)

Heute abend eine Feierabend runde?


----------



## Thomas (31. Januar 2013)

Bin leider erkältet 

ich könnte danach vllt auf ein Feierabend Bier ins BW dazustoßen...


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Januar 2013)

Hört sich gut an.  Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Rankin' (31. Januar 2013)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Ich war dort schon,  sehr geile Strecke.
> Allerdings konditionell anspruchsvoll.
> Durch das ewige singletrail fahren,  also auch permanentes aufstehen und aktiv bewegen ist man schneller platt wie man denkt.  Fast 45km lang nur singletrail iat wie 2-3 stunden am Stück pumptrack fahren.
> Würde dir das aber jetzt nicht empfehlen da der Boden doch recht nass und matschig sein könnte.


okay, dacht ich mir eh.
Wollte sowieso nochn bissl warten, Ende Februar, Anfang März...wenns entweder bissl trocken war oder lange kalt.

Vielleicht kann man ja dort nur 15km je Richtung fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (31. Januar 2013)

treffpunkt brauwerk? wann?


----------



## cornholio_83 (31. Januar 2013)

War eben schon macht aber null bock bei dem wind!
Sag nur kleinster gang aufm radweg


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Januar 2013)

Ei was fährst Du auch auf´m Radweg??


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Januar 2013)

Also 19uhr Brauwerk.


----------



## Taru (31. Januar 2013)

So, nach dem Wochenende bin ich auch wieder dabei. Dämpfer Dichtungen sind getauscht. War gar net so schwer  Luft behält er auch drin, nix sifft raus.


----------



## SEB92 (2. Februar 2013)

jemand Lust auf radfahren ab 13:00?


----------



## Sandy UK (2. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## chewbakacrap (2. Februar 2013)

Ab 14 uhr wäre ich auch dabei wenns geht^^


----------



## SEB92 (2. Februar 2013)

starten jetzt am Lidl, können uns aber irgendwo treffen


----------



## Sandy UK (2. Februar 2013)

Dann sei 14.00uhr am bw.  Wir kommen dann dort hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbakacrap (2. Februar 2013)

Ja ok dann 14uhr brauwerk.


----------



## Sandy UK (3. Februar 2013)

Je


----------



## Sandy UK (3. Februar 2013)

Jemand Lust 14.00uhr eine runde zu drehen?


----------



## Rankin' (8. Februar 2013)

Irgendjemand morgen früh dabei? Aber nicht zu früh.
Dachte so an 10:30/11:00 am Brauwerk?


----------



## Sandy UK (8. Februar 2013)

Sorry bin krank. 
Hab mich entweder bei meinem Sohn oder bei Thomas angesteckt...
Danke übrigens ^^^


----------



## Rankin' (8. Februar 2013)

Ok, schade. Gute Besserung.
Also ich bin morgen um 11:00 auf jeden Fall am Brauwerk und schau vorher nochmal hier rein falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte.


----------



## SEB92 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich bin in Österreich und hab ordentlich Tiefschnee


----------



## Rankin' (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## SEB92 (10. Februar 2013)

Der alte Herr im Powder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (10. Februar 2013)

sehr geile Bilderfolge...
...da freu ich mich auch schon drauf


----------



## Sandy UK (10. Februar 2013)

Sieht aus als würde er im Schnee abtauchen...


----------



## SEB92 (11. Februar 2013)

Hätte heute jemand Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Sandy UK (11. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht Mitte der Woche,  bin immer noch etwas krank.  :-(


----------



## Rankin' (14. Februar 2013)

Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde? 
Ansonsten bin ich Samstag vormittags unterwegs.


----------



## SEB92 (14. Februar 2013)

Morgen sollte klappen, Samstag kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (14. Februar 2013)

Man,  ich werd einfach nicht richtig gesund.  
Hätte sowas von Lust abr mit der hals- und nebenhölenentzündung tu ich mir keinen gefallen. 
Hoffentlich ist das bald besser.


----------



## Rankin' (15. Februar 2013)

Sorry Seb, aber ich fahr heut abend doch nicht.
Hab ehrlich gesagt überhaupt kein Bock auf Schneepampe heute.


----------



## SEB92 (15. Februar 2013)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## SEB92 (15. Februar 2013)

Wie wär's mit Sonntag, jemand Bock?


----------



## chewbakacrap (15. Februar 2013)

Sonntag ist gut. Bin dabei


----------



## Thomas (15. Februar 2013)

Meine dämliche Erkältung ist fast weg, ich denk kommende Woche bin ich wieder mit dabei


----------



## SEB92 (16. Februar 2013)

10:00 Lidl?


----------



## ChrisK (16. Februar 2013)

probiere da zu sein. War heute im Wald ne runde laufen, war ziemliche Matsche...


----------



## chewbakacrap (17. Februar 2013)

10 uhr lidl geht kla....


----------



## cubanito (17. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen,
da ich mich in Bad Kreuznach noch nicht so wirklich auskenne, würde ich mich gerne mal Sonntags dranhängen....bis jetzt bin ich nur mal die Gans runtergedonnert und am Rotenfels runter....

lg cuba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (18. Februar 2013)

Klar. Nächste Woche wird's bei mir wahrscheinlich nix, gehe skifahren. Aber die anderen fahren bestimmt.


----------



## eichmeister123 (18. Februar 2013)

Wer fährt am Sonntag ein Runde, gegen 11.00 Brauwerk


----------



## cubanito (18. Februar 2013)

würde mich dranhängen....


----------



## SEB92 (21. Februar 2013)

Heute biken?


----------



## Taru (21. Februar 2013)

Wir würden ja, aber:








de Gran Canaria  bis nächste Woche!!


----------



## SEB92 (21. Februar 2013)

och mann ... viel Spaß 
sonst jemand?


----------



## Ole_P (21. Februar 2013)

Morgen jemand (außer Deamin und Taru ); 15:00 h Brauwerk??


----------



## Rankin' (22. Februar 2013)

Ich würd Samstag fahren wollen. Aber früher, gegen 11 Uhr oder nochn Stückchen früher.


----------



## SEB92 (22. Februar 2013)

Samstag FH, Sonntag gehts ab in den Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbakacrap (22. Februar 2013)

Also ich wäre heute dabei, morgen vielleicht und übermorgen auch vielleicht


----------



## Ole_P (22. Februar 2013)

Ok. Dann heute Start um 15.00 h am Brauwerk


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Februar 2013)

Ihr bekommt sicherlich einen Kälteschock wenn Ihr hier ankommt. 



Taru schrieb:


> Wir würden ja, aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taru (24. Februar 2013)

WAAAAAAA Es ist arschkalt! Temperaturunterschied von 25°C
Naja soll ja nächste Woche wieder "wärmer" werden.  - Da geht das auch mit dem Biken wieder.


----------



## eichmeister123 (24. Februar 2013)

Habs nicht geschafft um 11.00 am Brauwerk, war dann die Gans hoch und den Ho-Chi-Min Pfad runter, war echt toll.


----------



## Sandy UK (24. Februar 2013)

Bin heute von 10.00h - 12.30h unterwegs gewesen.  War richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funkster (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin nächste Woche beruflich in Bad Kreuznach unterwegs und würd mich gern für die ein oder andere Feierabendrunde bei euch einklinken.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

irgendwie ist es ja wild am schneien - sollen wir heute Abend Schlittenfahren gehen mit Stirnlampen etc?

Entweder Schlittenwiese auf dem Kuhberg am Hofgut Rheingrafenstein oder die Schlittenwiese an der Lauschhütte im Binger Wald (Länger, steiler, liegt höher)

ich würde von Mandel aus fahren, kann gerne jemanden mitnehmen...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. Februar 2013)

erst emol gucke ob de schlitte noch lebt!
generell wär ich ja eher für radfahren!


----------



## SEB92 (28. Februar 2013)

@Funkster
Sag Bescheid wann genau, ich würd auch gern mal wieder eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Rankin' (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich fahr heute, aber direkt nach der Arbeit nur ne kurze Runde.
Bin ca. um 16:45-17:00 am Brauwerk.


Btw hab ich mich mit nem Kollegen für die erste Runde der SRAM Specialized Enduro Tour in Treuchtlingen angemeldet.
Ist noch jemand aus der Umgebung dort am Start?


----------



## Funkster (28. Februar 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> @Funkster
> Sag Bescheid wann genau, ich würd auch gern mal wieder eine Runde fahren.



Morgen fahr ich ca. 14:30 Uhr in Bad Münster los. Treffpunkt geb ich noch durch. Bin aber offen für andere Touren/Treffpunkte.

Gruß


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Februar 2013)

Komm um 16:45 ans Brauhaus!


----------



## Rankin' (28. Februar 2013)

Subber!


----------



## SEB92 (28. Februar 2013)

16: 45 

Wegen morgen muss ich noch mal schauen, könnte aber klappen.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Februar 2013)

Blick hier nicht durch. 
Wer fährt heute (Donnerstag)  wann und ab wo? 
Sitz noch im Büro.  Könnte erst ab 17.30uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (28. Februar 2013)

Bin beim Zahnarzt.
Für morgen siehts aber gut aus!


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. März 2013)

14:30 wird knapp! Schau mal ob ichs pack!


----------



## Ole_P (1. März 2013)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> 14:30 wird knapp! Schau mal ob ichs pack!



Wäre 15:00 Uhr ab Brauwerk besser?!?


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. März 2013)

15:00 Uhr passt brauwerk oder lidl ist mir egal!


----------



## Ole_P (1. März 2013)

Dann um 15:00 Uhr am Brauwerk!


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. März 2013)

jo!


----------



## chewbakacrap (1. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Sandy UK (2. März 2013)

Jemand Bock sonntag 10uhr ab Bad Münster  lidl oder brauwerk?


----------



## ChrisK (2. März 2013)

Dabei Ab lidl 10 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (2. März 2013)

Auch dabei!


----------



## Thomas (2. März 2013)

Wie gehtâs der Fanes @cornholio_83 ? gibtâs schon was neues?


----------



## cornholio_83 (2. März 2013)

Is schon unterwegs nach ascheffel! Bin mal gespannt was der jü für ne diagnose stellt!


----------



## Sandy UK (2. März 2013)

Was´n los mit der Rübe?


----------



## cornholio_83 (2. März 2013)

Och nur unterrohr gebrochen nix wildes


----------



## Sandy UK (2. März 2013)

Dachte schon es wäre was schlimmes. 

Hoffe Du hast keine Probleme mit der Abwicklung der Reklamation.
Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubanito (3. März 2013)

würde mich gerne am Sonntag den 10.03 dranhängen

lg cuba


----------



## chewbakacrap (3. März 2013)

Bin heut auch am start nur wahrscheinlich mit ner kleinen Verspätung


----------



## Funkster (5. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich nochmal herzlich für die wahnsinns Feierabendrunde am Freitag bedanken. Da waren wirklich ein paar feine Trails dabei 
Falls ihr mal zufällig in der Gegend (Heidelberg/Umgebung) seid, gebt einfach bescheid. Ich zeig euch gern ein paar von unseren Hometrails. 

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## SEB92 (9. März 2013)

Jemand Lust zu fahren heute oder morgen?


----------



## Ole_P (9. März 2013)

Auf jeden Fall, heut Nacht soll's heftig schneien!
Morgen 08:30 h Diedamskopf eine Runde Tiefschnee?


----------



## Rankin' (9. März 2013)

Lust schon, hab nur leider n fiesen Hexenschuss.


----------



## ChrisK (9. März 2013)

Ole_P schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, heut Nacht soll's heftig schneien!
> Morgen 08:30 h Diedamskopf eine Runde Tiefschnee?



Weiß nicht was mir lieber wäre. Fand die Runden die Woche bei 16 Grad eigentlich besser. Eben bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf dem Rotenfels gewesen. Besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Ole_P (9. März 2013)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was mir lieber wäre. Fand die Runden die Woche bei 16 Grad eigentlich besser. Eben bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf dem Rotenfels gewesen. Besser gehts nicht.



Das Wetter ist daheim dann wohl eindeutig besser. 
Und hier ist es auch so schrecklich voll........


----------



## Sandy UK (9. März 2013)

Sehr geiles Foto.!


----------



## ChrisK (9. März 2013)

neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (12. März 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Vortrag am Freitag Abend aus? Beginn ist 20.00Uhr.
Wo/Wann treffen wir uns und wer fährt mit wem?

Würde vorschlagen wir sammeln uns bei Thomas am Büro in der Riegelgrube.


----------



## SEB92 (12. März 2013)

ich werde wahrscheinlich von der Arbeit direkt hinfahren


----------



## Taru (12. März 2013)

Ich auch. Seb, wie gesagt, wir können auch am Freitag gemeinsam nach Mainz fahren.

btw: mit dem Schnee: Morgen abend Kuhberg, schlittenfahren?


----------



## Thomas (14. März 2013)

Morgen gerne Treffpunkt bei mir am Büro (Riegelgrube 13, Bad Kreuznach) - Abfahrt 19 Uhr - passt das?


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. März 2013)

Mega


----------



## Sandy UK (14. März 2013)

Hätte noch 2 Plätze frei im Auto.  
Does anyone need a ride?


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. März 2013)

Kannst mich von Ebernburg mitnehmen park dann grad am Getränkepoint!


----------



## Taru (14. März 2013)

Katha, seb und ich fahren morgen frueh schon zusammen nach mainz. Werden so um 19:30 in wiesbaden sein. Bis morgen!


----------



## Thomas (16. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (16. März 2013)

Jaja,  war sehr lustig. 
Hab ich was fürs Familienfotoalbum...


----------



## Sandy UK (16. März 2013)

Fährt heute jemand? 
Mein Termin für 11uhr wurde grade abgesagt.  Hätte also zeit.


----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2013)

Schön, euch mal persönlich getroffen zu haben. Ein Ausflug nach KH gelingt mir ja offenbar nicht ...

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## eichmeister123 (16. März 2013)

Samstag, Kuhberg 10.00, -6°C die Frisur sitzt.


----------



## Sandy UK (21. März 2013)

Morgen,  Freitag  ab 15.00uhr? Treffen am bw? 
Wer will /kann? 
Wetter soll ja morgen noch ganz nett sein. Für Samstag und Sonntag wurde regen gemeldet.


----------



## Ole_P (21. März 2013)

Bin dabei! (Sofern das Wetter ok ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbakacrap (22. März 2013)

Jouh bin auch dabei. Solln wa uns schon in Bad Münster treffen? Muss ja sowieso da lang fahren.


----------



## Sandy UK (22. März 2013)

Bei mir  wird es später. 
Schaffe es wohl erst  ab 15 30 oder 16 Uhr. 

Je nach dem wie lange ich bei meinem letzten Kunden brauche.


----------



## Ole_P (22. März 2013)

Das wird mir zu spät - ich fahr dann jetzt ne Runde!


----------



## chewbakacrap (22. März 2013)

Sry Sandy, ich sag auch ab....


----------



## Sandy UK (22. März 2013)

Schade,  bin wahrscheinlich doch pünktlich.


----------



## chewbakacrap (22. März 2013)

Also wann bist du startklar?


----------



## ChrisK (22. März 2013)

Starten um 14.30 bei mir.


----------



## chewbakacrap (22. März 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt losfahre bin ich frühstens um 15Uhr in kh
edit: Wegen meiner schönen Panne(Platten) hab ich euch verpasst-.-


----------



## SEB92 (1. April 2013)




----------



## ChrisK (1. April 2013)

Cooles Bild. Elegant wie eine gazelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O'Chris (2. April 2013)

Ist das am Rotenfels Richtung alte Tankstelle runter?


----------



## Sandy UK (3. April 2013)

Ja,  genau. Zwischen norheim und traisen.


----------



## O'Chris (3. April 2013)

Hab den Cornolio grad angeschrieben: Will machen am WE. Es muss da was noch steileres geben, eher weiter links von unten aus gesehen. Hab da vorgestern zwei Wanderer hochklettern sehen.


----------



## nahetalmoves (3. April 2013)

Ja, aber ob das fahrbar ist? 
Bin bis jetzt auch nur die "Wasserrinne" gefahren.


----------



## Thomas (3. April 2013)

@Sandy UK - der Bikebergsteiger Vortrag hat wohl gewirkt bei dir - krasses Foto!


----------



## Sandy UK (3. April 2013)

@Thomas 
Sebastiasich wollte sich damit schon zum Foto des Tages bewerben. :-D 
Morgen eine runde? 
Wer hat Lust? 
Wie wird deN das Wetter morgen?


----------



## sne4k (3. April 2013)

Ich war letzten Mittwoch auf einer Tour unterwegs und habe auf dem Weg von Bad Münster auf die Gans zwei schöne Hinterlassenschaften von Mountainbikern gefunden:

Fahrradschlauch, sorgfältig im Baum abgelegt:










Fahrradlampe, Halterung gebrochen, auf einer Mauer deponiert:





Also erstmal ganz herzlichen Dank an die A*schlöcher, die meinen der Wald wäre ihre persönliche Müllhalde. Doppelten Dank für die Lampe, wo natürlich noch Batterien drin waren. 

Im Ernst: Wo ist das Problem, seinen Müll wieder mitzunehmen? Scheinbar hatte derjenige ja auch einen Ersatzschlauch dabei. Mir kam auf dem Weg auch noch jemand von Landesforsten RLP entgegen, die sind sicher extra begeistert über den Müll von Mountainbikern.

Soweit. Viele Grüße


----------



## SEB92 (3. April 2013)

Morgen weiß ich noch nicht ob das klappt.

 @sne4k Echt bescheuert sowas einfach da hinzuwerfen, das ist mit Sicherheit nicht gut für unseren Ruf bei den anderen Wald"benutzern". Aber scheinbar hast du ja aufgeräumt


----------



## Sandy UK (3. April 2013)

Das die  mit Absicht dort liegen gelassen wurden kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 
Schlauch und Lampe sind doch wieder verwendbar. Tippe eher auf vor lauter Hektik liegen lassen. 
Fahre hier in unserem Terrain nun schon seit einigen Jahren und hab wirklich so gut wie noch nie Dreck von Bikern im wald gefunden.
Kenne hier auch sehr viele biker und bin schon mit halb Kreuznach und Umgebung unterwegs gewesen,  alle haben sich immer ordentlich verhalten. 
Würde daher erst mal vorsichtig sein mit solchen Behauptungen.  
Gibt oft andere Erklärungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O'Chris (4. April 2013)

Am kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag treibe ich mich dort (heißt das nicht Lerchenberg?) mal wieder rum und will mich an die Steilabfahrt mal wagen. Will mir jemand Support leisten? Der Könner in der grünen Jacke vielleicht? 

Ganz nett find ich auch den Trail, der gegenüber vom AV-Haus jenseits des Holzgeländers beginnt und in paar Spitzkehren nach unten führt.


----------



## Rankin' (4. April 2013)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Morgen eine runde?
> Wer hat Lust?
> Wie wird deN das Wetter morgen?


Ich würd heute fahren, allerdings nicht zu spät da ich vergessen hab meine Lampe aufzuladen.

Könnte so ab ca. 16:45/17:00


----------



## Thomas (4. April 2013)

hat heute Abend 19 Uhr jemand lust und zeit auf ne Runde? bin dann am Brauwerk...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SEB92 (4. April 2013)

Ja, so ab 18:00 hätte ich zeit, 19:00 bw klingt gut


----------



## Sandy UK (4. April 2013)

19uhr klingt gut.  Früher könnt ich auch nicht.


----------



## Sandy UK (4. April 2013)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Am kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag treibe ich mich dort (heißt das nicht Lerchenberg?) mal wieder rum und will mich an die Steilabfahrt mal wagen. Will mir jemand Support leisten? Der Könner in der grünen Jacke vielleicht?
> 
> Ganz nett find ich auch den Trail, der gegenüber vom AV-Haus jenseits des Holzgeländers beginnt und in paar Spitzkehren nach unten führt.



Bin Samstag wahrscheinlich in Neustadt am Pfälzer Wald,  wollte mir dort die trails mal ansehen. 
Je,  nach dem wie heftig das dort wird würde ich Sonntag eine runde drehen. 
Den trail am AV vereinshaus ist übrigens zu bzw. das Geländer neu angebracht. 
O-ton in der letzten Mitgliederversammlung "Da sind immer die verrückten Mountainbiker runter gefahren". 
Ich hab da nix zu gesagt... 
Von den 55 anwesenden Mitgliedern waren ca.  45 Mitglieder über 65zacken alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (4. April 2013)

@Sandy, bist du auch im dav? Wollte auch zur Versammlung kommen, war aber leider verhindert. Der Altersdurchschnitt ist jedes Jahr 60+. Boulderst du?

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## O'Chris (4. April 2013)

Jo - meld' dich halt mal am Samstag. Viel Spaß in der Palz.



Sandy UK schrieb:


> Bin Samstag wahrscheinlich in Neustadt am Pfälzer Wald,  wollte mir dort die trails mal ansehen.
> Je,  nach dem wie heftig das dort wird würde ich Sonntag eine runde drehen.
> Den trail am AV vereinshaus ist übrigens zu bzw. das Geländer neu angebracht.
> O-ton in der letzten Mitgliederversammlung "Da sind immer die verrückten Mountainbiker runter gefahren".
> ...


----------



## ChrisK (5. April 2013)

wollte Samstag wenns nicht regnet ne runde drehen. Wer hat Lust? 11 Uhr?


----------



## Kona1995 (5. April 2013)

Hey, habs ja gestern bei der Feierabendrunde schon angesprochen. Wollen am Sonntag na Ottweiler zum Trail. Wer hat Bock? Wollen so gegen 9-10 Uhr los.


----------



## SEB92 (5. April 2013)

Ich hätte Bock, wenns nicht regnet ;D


----------



## Thomas (5. April 2013)

@Kona1995 haste doch noch hergefunden  hat der Tipp mit Google geholfen?


----------



## Kona1995 (5. April 2013)

Jepp, und mein passwort ist mir auch noch eingefallen


----------



## Thomas (5. April 2013)




----------



## Sandy UK (6. April 2013)

Bin doch nicht nach neustadt. 
Könnte also ab 11.00uhr


----------



## Sandy UK (6. April 2013)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> @Sandy, bist du auch im dav? Wollte auch zur Versammlung kommen, war aber leider verhindert. Der Altersdurchschnitt ist jedes Jahr 60+. Boulderst du?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express



Ja,  bin im DAV. 
Meine Frau Katja und mein Sohn Luca klettern und bouldern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (6. April 2013)

Ja cool dann kenne ich die beiden bestimmt. Waren die zwei letzten Mittwoch oben im Vereinshaus?

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Rankin' (10. April 2013)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Bin doch nicht nach neustadt.
> Könnte also ab 11.00uhr



Check mal bitte deine privaten Nachrichten Sandy.


----------



## Sandy UK (10. April 2013)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Check mal bitte deine privaten Nachrichten Sandy.



Hab dir geantwortet.


----------



## Sandy UK (10. April 2013)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Ja cool dann kenne ich die beiden bestimmt. Waren die zwei letzten Mittwoch oben im Vereinshaus?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express



Du fragst mich Sachen... Kann sein. 
Als ob ich noch wüsste was letzten Mittwoch war.  :-D


----------



## Kona1995 (10. April 2013)

Wer hat lust am We nach Stromberg? Sa oder So?

PS: Ottweiler war super.


----------



## SEB92 (10. April 2013)

Ich kann wahrscheinlich nur Sonntag, aber wart mal ab ob sie überhaupt aufmachen.


----------



## RockFox (10. April 2013)

wird vorraussichtlich morgen entschieden ob/wann aufgemacht wird


----------



## Kona1995 (13. April 2013)

Also ich fahre Heute mittag mal kurz raus. Mal schauen, was es so neues gibt.


----------



## SEB92 (13. April 2013)

Die Wall ist ganz cool geworden, aber ist leider extrem matschig der Trail. Weiß nicht ob sich's lohnt morgen hinzufahren -> Jemand Lust auf ne "normale" Tour? ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (13. April 2013)

Ich! Muss höhenmeter gut machen nach einer woche finale


----------



## SEB92 (13. April 2013)

Wann und wo starten wir am besten?


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. April 2013)

11:00 Uhr lidl oder bei mir wenn wir lemberg fahren!


----------



## ChrisK (14. April 2013)

Wer ist 11 Uhr LIDL dabei?


----------



## SEB92 (14. April 2013)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## ChrisK (14. April 2013)

Ok  bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1995 (14. April 2013)

Kommt ihr hochimin hoch?
Dann treffen ich euch oben.


----------



## ChrisK (14. April 2013)

Jupp. Fahren dann ho chi minh bis altenbaumburg und treffen uns spätestens da


----------



## SEB92 (15. April 2013)

Heute Abend 17:30 Brauwerk?


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. April 2013)

Hausaufgabe fürs nächste mal alle strava app herunterladen!


----------



## Kona1995 (18. April 2013)

Heute am Brauwerk?


----------



## Kona1995 (18. April 2013)

19 Uhr?


----------



## Kona1995 (18. April 2013)

Dann ein andermal.


----------



## in2deep (18. April 2013)

Morgen 15.30 Uhr Brauwerk jemand?


----------



## SEB92 (19. April 2013)

Also ich nicht, schreibe morgen 'ne Klausur.


----------



## SanMiguel (22. April 2013)

Heut Abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde? So ab 18,00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash00 (23. April 2013)

Morgen Mittwoch ab 17.30h Brauhaus... ich brauch den ein oder anderen Wingman! hat jmd Lust?!


----------



## SEB92 (23. April 2013)

Jo, sollte passen


----------



## Sandy UK (23. April 2013)

Wieder krank.  :-(


----------



## SEB92 (23. April 2013)

Ich auch, aber das wird doch bis morgen Abend!


----------



## Sash00 (23. April 2013)

^^ ... genau, gute einstellung!


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. April 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## andreasweiland (23. April 2013)

Bin Morgen 17:30 auch dabei


----------



## Taru (24. April 2013)

Katha, Moritz und ich sind auch dabei. Treffen euch so um 17:40 am Emil Jakob (an gewohnter Stelle)


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. April 2013)

Da ich von der Firma aus heut abend noch nach Marburg muss, muß ich leider absagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (24. April 2013)

@ Cornholio 83

schade, klappts diese Woche nochmal bei dir?


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. April 2013)

Komm sa. Mittag wieder heim!


----------



## Thomas (25. April 2013)

19 Uhr brauwerk heute? Jemand dabei?


----------



## Sandy UK (25. April 2013)

Immer noch krank...  Ich kotze bald wenn die Erkältung nicht endlich verschwindet.


----------



## Taru (26. April 2013)

@andreasweiland
Flowtrail fällt heute für mich flach, sorry. Hab dermaßen Allergie... nicht mehr schön. Würde mich freuen, wenn man dich bei uns öfter sehen würde. War gut.


----------



## andreasweiland (27. April 2013)

@Taru 
Ja ich würde mich auch freuen öfter mal wieder mit zu fahren  
Ich bin vom 13.-17. Mai wieder in Bad Kreuznach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (2. Mai 2013)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust zu fahren? 19 Uhr Brauwerk?


----------



## Taru (2. Mai 2013)

Kann leider heute abend nicht... Ausserdem ist das Bike noch voller Matsch vom Flowtrail gestern 

Trotzdem viel Spass an die, die heute abend fahren!
 @Thomas : Gibts die IBC Shirts noch in S oder als Girlies? (Neuauflage?)


----------



## SEB92 (2. Mai 2013)

FH bis 20:15 ...


----------



## Ole_P (2. Mai 2013)

Leider keine Zeit heute!


----------



## Sash00 (3. Mai 2013)

Samstag ab 16h am Brauwerk! hat jmd lust mitzukommen?


----------



## SEB92 (3. Mai 2013)

16:00 ist mir ein bisschen spät eigentlich ...

würde lieber vormittags fahren


----------



## Sandy UK (3. Mai 2013)

14.00uhr?


----------



## cornholio_83 (3. Mai 2013)

1400 währ ich auch dabei!


----------



## Sash00 (4. Mai 2013)

14h geht auch!


----------



## Sandy UK (4. Mai 2013)

Also im Moment regnet es wie Sau hier im Zentrum der Macht.  (BM) 
Ob das bis heute mittag gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (4. Mai 2013)

Momentan sieht's ja nicht schlecht aus
*14:00 Brauwerk?*


----------



## Sash00 (4. Mai 2013)

wie siehts aktuell aus mit wetter in KH?


----------



## Sash00 (4. Mai 2013)

ah, ok! ^^


----------



## SEB92 (4. Mai 2013)

Aktuell ganz gut - trocken und sieht fast so aus als würde die Sonne rauskommen - von mir aus können wir auch früher fahren ...


----------



## Sash00 (4. Mai 2013)

14h ist mir ganz recht! bis dahin ist vllt noch etwas trockner


----------



## Sandy UK (4. Mai 2013)

Ja,  hier ist es auch wieder trocken. 
Wenn ich es schaffe komm ich dazu.  14.00bw


----------



## Sandy UK (4. Mai 2013)

Ja,  hier ist es auch wieder trocken. 
Wenn ich es schaffe komm ich dazu.  14.00bw


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Mai 2013)

ich komm um zwei ans BW!


----------



## sne4k (8. Mai 2013)

Heute abend kurz nach 19 Uhr am Brauwerk, falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts mit 1800 aus?


----------



## sne4k (8. Mai 2013)

Muss mich leider meinem Mitfahrer anpassen, darum 19 Uhr


----------



## Thomas (8. Mai 2013)

um 19 Uhr mit am Start!


----------



## SEB92 (8. Mai 2013)

Bin dann auch um 19:00 da


----------



## andreasweiland (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bin diese Woche wieder in Bad Kreuznach 
Hat Morgen jemand bock ne Runde zu Ballern? wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel


----------



## SEB92 (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter ein bisschen besser wird bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (13. Mai 2013)

Ja sieht echt mies aus heute aber solange es nicht schifft wie sau gehts ja


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Mai 2013)

Glaube das wird nix mit dem Wetter heute. 
Morgen evtl?  Da soll es besser werden.


----------



## andreasweiland (13. Mai 2013)

Die Ganze Woche sieht laut Wetterdienst eher besch..eiden aus :/


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Mai 2013)

Ja,  aber morgen abend soll es aufziehen und die sonne kommt etwas heraus. 
Sofern sich das nicht wieder verschiebt...


----------



## Taru (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## andreasweiland (14. Mai 2013)

Wer fährt heute Nachmittag/Abend ne Runde mit?


----------



## Taru (14. Mai 2013)

Ich kann heute leider nicht. Morgen wäre für mich besser. Ansonsten "Happy Riding"


----------



## SEB92 (14. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei wenns nicht anfängt zu regnen ... 18:00 Brauwerk?


----------



## andreasweiland (14. Mai 2013)

jo 18:00 Passt. Ist der Parkplatz da noch Gratis?


----------



## Sandy UK (14. Mai 2013)

Würde gerne,  hab aber einen Termin auf der bank um 17.30uhr.
Danach werde ich wohl im baumarkt landen...
Bin dann den Rest der Woche in butzbach auf Tagung.  :-( 
Kennt dort jemand ein paar trails? Werde das bike mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (14. Mai 2013)

Pass auf dass das Bike ganz bleibt!


----------



## andreasweiland (14. Mai 2013)

@SEB92 bringst du deine Gopro mit?? ich würde auch ganz gerne nochmal den Trail mit dem Tunnel fahren ^^


----------



## SEB92 (14. Mai 2013)

Kann ich machen ... Parkplatz kostet bis 19:00, aber auf der anderen Seite (über die Brücke) ist kostenlos


----------



## andreasweiland (14. Mai 2013)

okey thx für die Info


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. Mai 2013)

Müssen wir unbedingt öfter hin


----------



## nahetalmoves (15. Mai 2013)

Servus heute jemand 18 Uhr bock ne Runde zu drehen?
18:00 Lidl Bad Münster?

Gruß Andi


----------



## SEB92 (15. Mai 2013)

Ajo, bin dabei!


----------



## nahetalmoves (15. Mai 2013)

OK 

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts aus feierabendrunde heut abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (24. Mai 2013)

Sorry kann heute nicht, eventuell Sonntag, wenns nicht wieder in Strömen schüttet ...


----------



## V3n0m (24. Mai 2013)

Cornholio das Video wurd aber in Kaiserslautern gedreht, oder irre ich mich da gerade?


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Mai 2013)

Ne is kpl. Neustadt!


----------



## V3n0m (24. Mai 2013)

Verrückt, hätte schwören können das des in KL is xD echt nette trails!


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts heute aus? Das gute Wetter muss genutzt werden!


----------



## Taru (27. Mai 2013)

Hello World! 

Hat jemand zufälligerweise ein GPS Gerät, dass er mir Ende Juni leihen kann? Wenn ja, kurze PN oder Whatsapp. Danke !

Wenns net regnet, morgen Brauwerk 19:00 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Mai 2013)

Heute brauwerk 1900 uhr? Morgen natürlich auch!


----------



## SEB92 (27. Mai 2013)

Heute 17:30 Salinental!


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn noch wer mitwill können wir später auch nochmal am Brauwerk vorbeikommen!


----------



## Anselmus (27. Mai 2013)

Gibts zu dem Kalmit-Video nen GPS-Track? Fahre am WE in den Pfälzerwald und das sieht ja schon ziemlich goil aus...


----------



## Taru (28. Mai 2013)

Heute abend 18:30 Brauwerk? Bzw. Emil Jakob? Anyone ?


----------



## SEB92 (28. Mai 2013)

packe ich wahrscheinlich


----------



## Taru (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn nicht, kurze whatsapp. würde sonst sowieso oben am emil jakob warten, falls wir nicht was anderes fahren wollen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Mai 2013)

Treffen uns um sieben am lidl können uns ja anfang hochimin treffen!


----------



## Taru (28. Mai 2013)

Obererer Anfang HoChiMin (Altenbaumburg) oder Winiecke's ? - Sollte passen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Mai 2013)

Schreib nochmal via whatsapp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (28. Mai 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## SEB92 (29. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte 4 Zecken - Uhu Weg war wohl keine so gute Idee ...


----------



## Taru (29. Mai 2013)

Keine  , oder zumindest nichts gefunden


----------



## Thomas (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
19 Uhr am BW - wer ist dabei?


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juni 2013)

Früher wär ich am start 1800?


----------



## Thomas (4. Juni 2013)

18:15 bin ich am BW - vorher klappt es nicht... passt?


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juni 2013)

Ajo dann fahr ich vorher nochemol über de lemberg!


----------



## Thomas (4. Juni 2013)

gib alles  Bis später!


----------



## Sandy UK (4. Juni 2013)

Bin auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (5. Juni 2013)

Schee wars, bestes Wetter, coole Tour!




Bikebergsteigen?





"Sonne lacht, Blende Acht" - oder so


----------



## SEB92 (5. Juni 2013)

schöne Fotos, aber warum schiebt denn der Sandy???


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Juni 2013)

Hab da auch geschoben leicht rutschiges geröll!


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Juni 2013)

Was isn heut mit radfahrn kann ab jetz!


----------



## Thomas (5. Juni 2013)

Morgen gerne wieder!


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. Juni 2013)

Ajo Feierabendrunde geht 1900 BW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (6. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## smutje74 (6. Juni 2013)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Ajo Feierabendrunde geht 1900 BW?



Heute ist Firmenlauf. Könnte die Parksituation und Anfahrt erschweren. :O


----------



## sne4k (6. Juni 2013)

19 Uhr bin ich auch dabei! Sollen wir uns wegen Firmenlauf vielleicht am Lidl in Bad Münster treffen?


----------



## ChrisK (7. Juni 2013)

Haben am WE mal die GoPro getestet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6_3BNeiCv4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8uvNrhJFCM
Müssen noch wenig an den Einstellungen arbeiten. Das nächste Mal auch mit dem Fully und nicht mit dem HT.


----------



## SEB92 (7. Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht 

Und alle fleißig tippen 
http://tippspiel.mtb-news.de/group/37


----------



## Taru (8. Juni 2013)

So, waren gestern kurz Stromberg, Strecke ist momentan ein Traum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Qna0X1x84


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Juni 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hjg9x9dgycqshx/2013-06-07 19.30.22.jpg


----------



## Sloopie (12. Juni 2013)

Fahrt Ihr auch mal am Wochenende? Samstags vormittags oder so? Gruß Marco


----------



## Taru (12. Juni 2013)

Schon. Einfach hier im Forum ne Zeit vorschlagen. Wer mit kommt, meldet sich normalerweise einfach hier


----------



## BladeHunter (12. Juni 2013)

Jemand aus der Runde hier heute in Ebernburg gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (12. Juni 2013)

Ich wohn dort.  Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Malte90 (12. Juni 2013)

Hab ein paar Leute gesehen die an der Schule geparkt haben und von da gefahren sind bis gerade eben


----------



## Sloopie (13. Juni 2013)

Hab noch Muskelkater vom Klettersteig. Daher wird das heute Abend nix bei mir!
Jemand Lust am Samstag Morgen eine Runde zu drehen? Bei der Streckenwahl bin ich offen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich war an der schule!


----------



## Thomas (13. Juni 2013)

War cool gestern!


----------



## sne4k (13. Juni 2013)

Heute Abend jemand dabei? 18 oder 19 Uhr am Brauwerk?


----------



## SEB92 (15. Juni 2013)

Hat heute jemand Bock?


----------



## ChrisK (15. Juni 2013)

Hab heut 20-jähriges Abitreffen, daher leider raus


----------



## Sash00 (15. Juni 2013)

flowtrail! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (15. Juni 2013)

Hätte Morgen Lust,

bin heute im Haus am arbeiten.


----------



## SEB92 (15. Juni 2013)

Also gestern war der Flowtrail noch matschig, da fahr ich lieber morgen hin.
 @Sandy UK Sag Bescheid wenn du Hilfe brauchst


----------



## Malte90 (15. Juni 2013)

So gegen 17 Uhr jemand Lust von BME aus?


----------



## Sash00 (15. Juni 2013)

Flowtrail war heute ok! mittlerweile ist er fast trocken! wenns heute nicht regnet, ist er morgen tupilupi! ^^ dann bin ich auch nochmal da


----------



## Kona1995 (15. Juni 2013)

Na wenn mich die Regierung lässt, und mein Flug nicht zu anstrengend wird, dann komm ich mim Taru auch mal für 2 Stündechen raus.


----------



## Sloopie (15. Juni 2013)

Wir waren heute mit 3 Mann ab 13.00 Uhr ab Brauwerk:
Gans - Huttental - Uhupfad - Rotenfels
800 Höhenmeter, 25 KM, 2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloopie (15. Juni 2013)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Hab heut 20-jähriges Abitreffen, daher leider raus



am Stama?


----------



## Thomas (16. Juni 2013)

@ChrisK Hatten wir auch gestern


----------



## Thomas (16. Juni 2013)

Christian kl und ich würden gerne am Dienstagabend eine Foto-Tour machen. Wäre da jemand als Fotoopfer mit dabei?

Bspw @SEB92 @Sandy_uk ,......


----------



## SEB92 (16. Juni 2013)

Da sag ich nicht nein


----------



## Sandy UK (16. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich keine zeit,  aber dafür nehm ich mir welche. 
Werd mich für ein paar Stunden von der Baustelle schleichen.  ;-)


----------



## Sandy UK (16. Juni 2013)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## Taru (16. Juni 2013)

Da wär ich dabei


----------



## Thomas (17. Juni 2013)

1900 brauwerk -passt?


----------



## Taru (17. Juni 2013)

für ich passts.


----------



## Ole_P (17. Juni 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


> 1900 brauwerk -passt?



das passt - dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (17. Juni 2013)

Okay


----------



## cornholio_83 (17. Juni 2013)

nehmt schläuche mit treppe neberm holy trail is auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## sne4k (17. Juni 2013)

Ich würd auch dazu kommen, allerdings nur zum mitfahren


----------



## Taru (18. Juni 2013)

Schläuche und viel zu trinken...


----------



## Sloopie (18. Juni 2013)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> nehmt schläuche mit treppe neberm holy trail is auf jeden fall dabei!



wo ist denn der holy trail?


----------



## Kona1995 (18. Juni 2013)

Also ich komm such, und hab auch noch 1-2 jungs im Schlepptau. Floh, und Max, an die die sie schon kennen.
Kommt ihr den Emil Jakob Weg hoch? Dann warten wir oben im Wald überhalb des Neubaugebietes. Da wo Taru auch immer steht.


----------



## else007kling (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu auf Mtb-news. Ich wuerde gerne mal probieren ob ich mitfahren kann.


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Geduld gestern  hier sind ein paar der Fotos von der Tour:

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60481
(das ist ne Gruppe - @cornholio_83 kannst da auch beitreten und deine Fotos hochladen)


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2013)

Sloopie schrieb:


> wo ist denn der holy trail?


Rotenfels Richtung Traisen - fahr einfach mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2013)

else007kling schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu auf Mtb-news. Ich wuerde gerne mal probieren ob ich mitfahren kann.



Willkommen, wir treffen uns meistens Donnerstags abends am Brauwerk, oft auch noch an anderen Tagen - Termine stehen idR hier im Thema.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sloopie (19. Juni 2013)

Also ich will auch unbedingt mal mitfahren. Leider erlaubt es mein Job am Donnerstag Abend wohl kaum, aber bald habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## Ole_P (19. Juni 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Geduld gestern  hier sind ein paar der Fotos von der Tour:
> 
> --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60481
> (das ist ne Gruppe - @cornholio_83 kannst da auch beitreten und deine Fotos hochladen)



Hat sich doch gelohnt - und auch auch Spaß gemacht!
Super Bilder


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2013)

Du bist ja offensichtlich das geborene Bike-Model


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. Juni 2013)

Hab auch n paar


----------



## Thomas (19. Juni 2013)

Gute Ausbeute und mir hat's Spaß gemacht! Muessen wir wiederholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (19. Juni 2013)

da habt ihr ja echt sehr geile Fotos gemacht!


----------



## SEB92 (20. Juni 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1403427?in=potdPool

abstimmen! ;D
Fotos sind echt mega - nächstes Mal bring ich 'nen USB-Stick mit für den Rest


----------



## Thomas (20. Juni 2013)

Ui ist das knapp


----------



## ChrisK (22. Juni 2013)

Jemand Sonntag Lust auf ne große Runde? Kann aber erst ab 12


----------



## Sandy UK (22. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen ab 9uhr unterwegs. 
Kann nur bis 11.00uhr.


----------



## Ole_P (23. Juni 2013)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Jemand Sonntag Lust auf ne große Runde? Kann aber erst ab 12



Bis 1500 wär ich dabei!


----------



## ChrisK (23. Juni 2013)

12 Uhr lidl ebernburg?


----------



## Ole_P (23. Juni 2013)




----------



## Taru (23. Juni 2013)

Viele Grüße aus Istrien


----------



## smutje74 (24. Juni 2013)

Viel Spass in Kroatien!
Und? Auf em Rückweg nochmal in Südtirol Rad fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (24. Juni 2013)

Sehr motivierend, danke ... 

Viel Spaß ;P


----------



## smutje74 (25. Juni 2013)

Kurz und knapp.
Nachkontrolle war sch...s 
:kotz:


----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2013)

was ist rausgekommen?


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Juni 2013)

Diagnose,  Hirnamputation notwendig.   
Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2013)

hohoho

Ich nehme die Bikes, falls du sie nicht mehr brauchst


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Juni 2013)

Mit dem speci enduro würde ich mich auch gerne mal austoben.  ;-) 

Übrigens, 
jemand hier zufällig frustriert und Lust auf Randale? 
Hätte noch einiges an holzvertäflung und Tapeten abzureissen. 
Bier is 4 free.


----------



## SEB92 (25. Juni 2013)

Wann?


----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2013)

[strava]3857740[/strava]
Neuer BB Code für Strava: 
[ strava] id des Segments [ / strava] (ohne leerzeichen)


----------



## Tobias (25. Juni 2013)

Geil! @Thomas warum bist denn du da nicht gelistet? Ich melde mich schon mal für den August an - dann wird gezeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (25. Juni 2013)

top! muss wohl nochmal auf den Lemberg demnächst ...

in tapatalk seh ichs nur leider nicht xD

btw: @Thomas ich hab ein Funkgerät in meinem Rucksack gefunden


----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2013)

@Tobias da können wir dann auch ein meet&greet mit @Sandy UK machen der dich immer noch als Hintergrund auf seinem Handy hat


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Juni 2013)

Tobias schrieb:


> Geil! @Thomas warum bist denn du da nicht gelistet?


Das ist ne abfahrt, Thomas ist eher der Uphill Spezialist!  rofl




Thomas schrieb:


> @Tobias da können wir dann auch ein meet&greet mit @Sandy UK machen der dich immer noch als Hintergrund auf seinem Handy hat


Ja, bitte. Bin voll der Fanboy! 
Sollte ich mit dem Haus bis dann fertig sein würde ich sogar einen Grillabend organisieren.


----------



## Tobias (25. Juni 2013)

Hahaha, sau gut. Ich freu mich drauf!

Für gute Bilder sollte eigentlich auch der @Freesoul wieder dabei sein...


----------



## smutje74 (25. Juni 2013)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Diagnose,  Hirnamputation notwendig.
> Weiterhin gute Besserung.




Das Lustig an der verkackten Situation ist ja.
Wenn Sie mir das Hirn amputieren würde, wär mein IQ immer noch höher als deiner. 
Letztens hab ich einem Schwarzbrot es Sprechen beigebracht,
das hatte nur über dich gelästert. 


Danke für die Wünsche.


----------



## SEB92 (25. Juni 2013)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Letztens hab ich einem Schwarzbrot es Sprechen beigebracht


Rassist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (25. Juni 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Rassist!



Hey, hey,

nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hab es natürlich mit Mehrkorn, Weisbrot und Toastbrot auch probiert.
Aber die konnten nur komische Grimassen ziehen.
Sieh selbst...


----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2013)

@Sandy UK wann steht die Renovierungsaktion an? täglich? heute ist erstmal Elternabend in der Schule.
 @smutje74 - gute Besserung


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Juni 2013)

@Thomas 
Ja quasi täglich. 
Heute ist Seb da und hilft. 

Sag einfach wann du mal zeit hättest.  Arbeit gibt's genug. 

 @Martin 
Sehr geiles Foto,   hab Tränen gelacht. 
Was is jetzt letztlich wirklich deim doc rausgekommen? 
Hirn durfte ja anscheinend drin bleiben.  :-D


----------



## chewbakacrap (30. Juni 2013)

Jemand unterwegs heut? Wenn ja, wo und wann?


----------



## O'Chris (30. Juni 2013)

Hoi,
bin am kommenden Dienstag, ca. 17.30 Uhr, in Oberhausen zwecks Lemberg-Abfahrt (ohne Zeitwertung). Gibt's interessierte Geländeradfahrer, die mitfahren wollen?


----------



## else007kling (1. Juli 2013)

vor der Ab kommt aber erst die Auffahrt...


----------



## O'Chris (1. Juli 2013)

Heli!


----------



## else007kling (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin vor kurzem via Lemberghaus - Lüssert-Tal auf die Hütte geradelt. Da waren ca 1,20 m hohe Brennesseln ...


----------



## O'Chris (1. Juli 2013)

Von Oberhausen aus am Besucherstollen vorbei = Brennesselfreie-Zone. Bin nachher dort.


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. Juli 2013)

Wann isn nachher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (2. Juli 2013)

Wuerd ja mitkommen! Treffen wir uns aufm lemberg o. kommste bei mir vorbei?


----------



## Thomas (4. Juli 2013)

19 Uhr am Brauwerk?


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juli 2013)

Wass dann!


----------



## Taru (5. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub ich muss mal zum Service...


----------



## Thomas (5. Juli 2013)

Hach, war schee gestern Abend!


----------



## Sandy UK (5. Juli 2013)

Einfach nur schön bei uns!


----------



## Thomas (5. Juli 2013)

Genau das haben wir gestern Abend auch festgestellt.

Und nachdem die Joggerin im Bikinioberteil vorbei gelaufen war, kam Christian gar nicht mehr aus dem schwärmen raus


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Juli 2013)

Die war aber auch gut die Frau Klauer


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Juli 2013)

Wie siehts´n heut aus mit fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (11. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre heute 19:00 mit dabei - hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## chewbakacrap (11. Juli 2013)

ja, ich....wo ist der Startpunkt?


----------



## SEB92 (11. Juli 2013)

ich auch eventuell


----------



## smutje74 (11. Juli 2013)

Ich mach den Kleinbahnrundweg unsicher.
Viel Spass im Wald.


----------



## Thomas (11. Juli 2013)

19:00 brauwerk Parkplatz


----------



## cornholio_83 (16. Juli 2013)

Heut abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (16. Juli 2013)

Wann? Wo?


----------



## Thomas (16. Juli 2013)

19:00 am Brauwerk? Bin die Tage knapp bis 22 Uhr gefahren, ist schön lange hell...


----------



## Ole_P (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## cornholio_83 (16. Juli 2013)

oh dann langts ja für drei berge!


----------



## Thomas (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
klasse Runde!





(das Foto ist schon etwas älter - grade gefunden)


----------



## sne4k (17. Juli 2013)

Wär heute abend jemand dabei?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (17. Juli 2013)

Vor allem was der Klauer immer für ein schickes Trikot anträgt 
Wenn der weiterhin so oft auf Bildern erscheint, dann braucht er natürlich auch noch das passende Material dazu


----------



## SEB92 (18. Juli 2013)

wie sieht's heute aus mit radfahren?


----------



## Thomas (18. Juli 2013)

19:00 wäre ich dabei wieder


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. Juli 2013)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Vor allem was der Klauer immer für ein schickes Trikot anträgt
> Wenn der weiterhin so oft auf Bildern erscheint, dann braucht er natürlich auch noch das passende Material dazu


 
Dann mach doch mal ne runde Navis klar für die Feierabendrunde

Bin heut abend dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (18. Juli 2013)

Bin evtl. auch dabei


----------



## Taru (18. Juli 2013)

Kommt ihr emiljakob hoch? Wa:rte oben so um 19:10


----------



## Thomas (18. Juli 2013)

ok @Taru


----------



## ChrisK (23. Juli 2013)

Jemand lust gegen 14.30 uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Kona1995 (24. Juli 2013)

Hey Jungs. Wie Ihr ja vielleicht wisst, ist meine reverb sattelstütze defekt. Wurde sie gerne komplett einschicken, und bräuchte daher einen grundträger fur die bremse, svid elexir und die schaltung. Sram Kann mir da einer aushelfen? @Sandi wie sieht es in deiner Sammlung aus?


----------



## Sandy UK (24. Juli 2013)

Jo,  mußte ich haben.


----------



## Kona1995 (24. Juli 2013)

@Sandy: Machen wir morgen abend 1900 brauwerk?


----------



## Kona1995 (24. Juli 2013)

Natürlich auch an alle anderen


----------



## Kona1995 (25. Juli 2013)

Wie? Keiner mehr Lust Heute Abend zu fahren?
  @Sandy: Wann und wo kann ich mir denn das besagte Teil abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (25. Juli 2013)

Komm einfach heute abend im Bad Münster Ebernburg vorbei.
Bin ca ab 20.00uhr zuhause.


----------



## Kona1995 (25. Juli 2013)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Komm einfach heute abend im Bad Münster Ebernburg. Berliner Straße 96, Schwalm vorbei.
> Bin ca ab 20.00uhr zuhause.


 
Alles klar, komm dann nach der Runde mal vorbei.


----------



## Taru (26. Juli 2013)

Die Flowtrail Trikots sind da!


----------



## RockFox (26. Juli 2013)




----------



## Thomas (7. August 2013)

Hi,
ist morgen Abend noch jemand mit am Start? 19:00 Brauwerk

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Taru (7. August 2013)

Kann leider erst nächste woche... Ichias...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (7. August 2013)

Achtung, auf dem Trail "Birkerhof" liegen einige abgesägte Baumstämme quer! Und nein es war nicht der Sturm gestern Abend. Hab ich zwar erst gedacht, aber der Wind reißt dir Bäume nicht mit einer Schnittkante raus...
Wer macht so ein scheiß?  Ein paar hab ich zur Seite räumen können...

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Thomas (7. August 2013)

@Taru bist du dort im Urlaub oder hast du Rücken ?


----------



## Taru (7. August 2013)

Wusste jetzt nicht, dass dies auch ein Ort ist.. 

Aber ja, Rücken. Gerade am Abklingen. Langsam können wir ein Krankenlager aufmachen glaub ich.


----------



## Thomas (7. August 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ischia_(Insel)

ich hatte auch schon Invalidengrillen vorgeschlagen


----------



## Sandy UK (7. August 2013)

I


----------



## Sandy UK (7. August 2013)

Ich bin für grillen! 
Sebastian schließt sich sicherlich auch an.


----------



## Taru (7. August 2013)

wäre ich dabei ... wann wo ?


----------



## SEB92 (7. August 2013)

Morgen Abend kann ich nicht, ansonsten gerne


----------



## Sandy UK (7. August 2013)

Übrigens! 
Wie einige schon wissen bin ich momentan durch meinen schlüsselbeinbruch etwas eingeschränkt. 
Meine Baustelle kommt nur langsam voran und am 24/25.8 müssen wir umziehen. 
Ich wäre also für jeden Helfer dankbar der entweder  beim Tapezieren und streichen helfen könnte oder/und beim Umzug mit anpacken könnte. 
Einige haben schon Hilfe angeboten,  je mehr es aber werden desto besser. 
Für Getränke und Essen wird natürlich gesorgt sein.  
Wer also kann der sollten mir zum planen vorab bescheid geben. 

Danke schon mal an alle die Hilfe angeboten haben oder werden.


----------



## Thomas (8. August 2013)

ok, ich habe Besuch und wir fahren dann zu einer anderen Zeit, bin also nicht um 1900 am BW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (20. August 2013)

es gibt sogar bei uns in Bockenau schöne Trails


----------



## Sandy UK (20. August 2013)

Schönes Video.


----------



## SEB92 (20. August 2013)

sehr nice! 
noch 3 Wochen ...


----------



## nahetalmoves (21. August 2013)

Echt cool gemacht dein Video...Top!


----------



## Thomas (21. August 2013)

sehr schickes Video - wo ist das in Bockenau - die Abfahrt von Leos Ruh runter? Bin ich auch schon gefahren, hatte es etwas anders in Erinnerung..?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RockFox (21. August 2013)

Leos Ruh ist auch sehr geil aber das ist der Nachtigallenpfad, der kommt auf der Hauptstraße nach Winterburg raus.


----------



## smutje74 (21. August 2013)

@RockFox
Gib dem Mario mal den GPS Track, der trägt das bestimmt bei Open Street Map ein. 
Aber mal im Ernst, wo issen der Einstieg?


----------



## Thomas (21. August 2013)

@smutje74 hahahaha


----------



## RockFox (21. August 2013)

Ihr seid geil! So weit kommt's noch ;-)
Wir können den gerne mal zusammen fahren aber jetzt bin ich erst mal auf dem Weg nach Lac Blanc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (21. August 2013)

RockFox schrieb:


> aber jetzt bin ich erst mal auf dem Weg nach Lac Blanc.



Danke dass du das noch erwähnt hast


----------



## smutje74 (21. August 2013)

Echt en Minus Biker.


----------



## Sandy UK (21. August 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Danke dass du das noch erwähnt hast


Immer dieses Nase lang machen... 
Immer schön auf uns Krüppel rum hacken. 
Ich bin dafür das wir uns im Oktober zusammen tun und die verkackten Summer holidays irgendwo auf dynamite trails nachholen.


----------



## Ole_P (21. August 2013)

Heute jemand dabei?


----------



## Ole_P (21. August 2013)

PS: Natürlich außer den drei Invaliden


----------



## Thomas (21. August 2013)

ich wäre ab 19:00 dabei, wenn sich niemand meldet können wir auch von woanders aus starten... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (21. August 2013)

Update: wir (ole_p, ich) starten heute am Schützenhaus in Rüdesheim...


----------



## Sandy UK (21. August 2013)

Ihr könnt mir ja gerne mal einen Besuch in traisen abstatten. 
Bin alleine im haus am arbeiten.


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. August 2013)

Währ ja mitgekommen fahr aber morgen in die schweiz


----------



## Thomas (21. August 2013)

Bockenauer Schweiz ?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (22. August 2013)

RockFox schrieb:


> Ihr seid geil! So weit kommt's noch ;-)
> Wir können den gerne mal zusammen fahren aber jetzt bin ich erst mal auf dem Weg nach Lac Blanc.



Weißt aber schon, dass der Lift erst am Wochenende wieder läuft


----------



## RockFox (24. August 2013)

Wir sind Mi und Do sehr geile Touren gefahren am Freitag waren wir im Bikepark La Bresse und heute in Lac Blanc...


----------



## smutje74 (28. August 2013)

Eure Likes sind gefragt.
Für so ein erotisches Bild des Tages. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1456318


----------



## RockFox (28. August 2013)

heiß


----------



## Sandy UK (28. August 2013)

Nackt und nass!
So wollen wir Tom sehen...

Ich bin für ein IBC Pinup Kalender der Crew.


----------



## SEB92 (3. September 2013)

und noch ein Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O'Chris (3. September 2013)

Holla,
wo war denn bei dieser Lembergvalanche Start und Ziel?



Thomas schrieb:


> [strava]3857740[/strava]
> Neuer BB Code für Strava:
> [ strava] id des Segments [ / strava] (ohne leerzeichen)


----------



## O'Chris (3. September 2013)

Horido!
geht am Donnerstag was? Könnte um 18.00 am Start sein.


----------



## SEB92 (3. September 2013)

nächste Woche darf ich hoffentlich wieder fahren ...


----------



## smutje74 (3. September 2013)

Same Shit as myself. 
Ich drück die mal die Daumen.


----------



## SEB92 (3. September 2013)

ich dir auch, naja zumindest den einen xD


----------



## Thomas (3. September 2013)

Ich kann auch nicht


----------



## andreasweiland (4. September 2013)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Horido!
> geht am Donnerstag was? Könnte um 18.00 am Start sein.



bin dabei


----------



## andreasweiland (4. September 2013)

SEB92 schrieb:


> und noch ein Video



Yeah  Ich bin im Fernsehn!!! xD


----------



## O'Chris (4. September 2013)

Wo geht's los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (4. September 2013)

Brauwerk Bad Kreuznach um 18:00 ?


----------



## O'Chris (4. September 2013)

Jawoll, Prost!
Könnte bissl später werden bei mir. Komme aus Mainz.



andreasweiland schrieb:


> Brauwerk Bad Kreuznach um 18:00 ?


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. September 2013)

Jo bin ach dabei!


----------



## O'Chris (5. September 2013)

Mist, und ich muss leider absagen. Schulter zwickt, bin morgen beim Doc.


----------



## andreasweiland (5. September 2013)

Ich war gestern Abend da, hatte aber Verspätung weil meine Bremse am rumkotzen war :/


----------



## O'Chris (5. September 2013)

Übernächste Woche bestimmt. War am Dienstag schon am L'berg. Lässt sich gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (5. September 2013)

Ich passe auch!


----------



## Sash00 (7. September 2013)

bin morgen mim Kumpel aus mz in kh... unabhängig vom wetter wollen wir ne runde drehen! sind gegen 13h am brauhaus! wer bock hat mitzukommen bitte grad bescheid geben... wir warten dann


----------



## smutje74 (9. September 2013)

Soooo, vielen Dank an Alle, die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben. 
Ich darf mich wieder im Wald austoben. 
Heute werd ich so gegen spätestens 15:30Uhr durchstarten.


----------



## Thomas (9. September 2013)

Find ich klasse!


----------



## SEB92 (9. September 2013)

Top! Morgen kommt meine Schiene ab und dann kann ich auch bald wieder loslegen


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. September 2013)

Tob dich net zu viel aus sonst isses glei widder rum mim austobe


----------



## smutje74 (9. September 2013)

Mal mal de Deifel an die Wand.  Ich muß jetzt erst msl en Schleicher flicke. Ich wusst das ich was vergesse hab. ;-)


----------



## Ole_P (9. September 2013)

Bin nach einem Stürzle seit Freitag außer Gefecht. 
Hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder dabei.


----------



## Sandy UK (9. September 2013)

Ole_P schrieb:


> Bin nach einem Stürzle seit Freitag außer Gefecht.
> Hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder dabei.



Was hast Du den gemacht?  Alles ok oder haben wir den nächsten invaliden?


----------



## Ole_P (9. September 2013)

Mit dir kann ich nicht mithalten 
Schulterprellung und ein paar Risse auf der Stirn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (9. September 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## smutje74 (10. September 2013)

Wie schaut's denn heute aus?
Hat jemand Lust auf en Shorty?


----------



## smutje74 (10. September 2013)

Unverhofft kommt oft. 
Letzte Abfahrt war doch die vorletzte, dank gewisser Motivation. 
Wie schaut es denn mit Freitag aus?


----------



## Thomas (19. September 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

zwei Sachen:
1) ich verkaufe mein Pitch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pro-komplettbike-mod-2010-mit-reverb-grosze-m

2) am 13. Oktober ist wieder Red Bull Rampage - bei Interesse können wir wieder ein kleines public viewing oder so machen...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sandy UK (19. September 2013)

Wäre ich auch dieses Jahr dabei.


----------



## SEB92 (22. September 2013)

ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## SanMiguel (22. September 2013)

Klingt nicht schlecht wäre auch dabei


----------



## RockFox (22. September 2013)

wäre evtl. auch dabei


----------



## smutje74 (22. September 2013)

Ok, vielleicht machen wir ja en Invaliden grillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (22. September 2013)

Gute Idee,  wir kombinieren das mit einem Grillabend. 
Thomas?  Wäre das ok?


----------



## RockFox (23. September 2013)

zum Thema Invaliden:
hier das Video aus Sölden


----------



## VulkaNic (23. September 2013)

Stakk!


----------



## SEB92 (23. September 2013)

weckt gewisse Sehnsüchte


----------



## smutje74 (23. September 2013)

Was sach de Arzt, Seb?


----------



## O'Chris (23. September 2013)

Schick! Aber muss man denn in 90-grad-Kurven das Hinterrad versetzen ð



SEB92 schrieb:


> weckt gewisse SehnsÃ¼chte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (23. September 2013)

O'Chris schrieb:


> Schick! Aber muss man denn in 90-grad-Kurven das Hinterrad versetzen ð



Wenn man's kann?  

Arzt meint ich soll noch etwas langsam machen, am WE werd' ich spÃ¤testens mal 'ne Runde testen, nÃ¤chste Woche geht's schon wieder in die Alpen ...


----------



## O'Chris (23. September 2013)

Ginge denn am Donnerstag ne schnelle Runde zusammen? Könnte ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## SEB92 (23. September 2013)

bei mir leider nicht - Krankengymnastik


----------



## O'Chris (23. September 2013)

Wann geht denn der Spaß los? Könnte am 13. nach der Arbeit ab 1.30 Uhr (also dann Montagfrüh). Oder is da der Spaß schon vorbei?



Thomas schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> zwei Sachen:
> 1) ich verkaufe mein Pitch: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pro-komplettbike-mod-2010-mit-reverb-grosze-m
> ...


----------



## Azzuma (27. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin nach Bad Münster-Ebernburg gezogen und auf der Suche nach paar schöne Feierabend Strecken. Leztes we habe ich mal die 3 Berge abgefahrn.  Von Kreuznach aus zur Altenbaumburg, zum Lidel runter, dann durch Feilbingert, Lehmberg und dann Rotenfels. 
Bin Anfänger, also eher Cross Country und keine zu heftigen Trails (fürn Anfang).
Werde morgen wieder zur Altenbaumburg fahrn von KH aus. Könnt ihr mir paar Tips geben für schöne Trails? Wie gesagt bin noch Anfänger.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. September 2013)

Ja ich hab das Lied bei euch geklaut


----------



## Ole_P (29. September 2013)

Will auch dahin


----------



## Thomas (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi Zusammen,
Habe 2 Bike-Kartons abzugeben - braucht jemand einen?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (1. Oktober 2013)

Servus. Ich wuerd einen nehmen. Dauert aber noch bis ich in Deutschland bin.


----------



## Thomas (1. Oktober 2013)

Wann ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (1. Oktober 2013)

Nächste Woche.


----------



## SEB92 (8. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder jemand Bock auf biken? 
hab heute sogar Urlaub


----------



## smutje74 (8. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Ich versuch heute früher von der Arbeit zu kommen.
Bin dabei! 
Wann? Wo?
So um 16:00Uhr Rheingaublick(Überrhalb vom Brauwerk)?


----------



## SEB92 (8. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Rheingaublick - ist das der Parkplatz da oben?


----------



## smutje74 (8. Oktober 2013)

Si Seniôr!


----------



## Sandy UK (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja,  ich würde einen nehmen.  Was hast du dir den feines gekauft.


----------



## Taru (8. Oktober 2013)

So früh kann ich leider nicht...
aber eventuell donnerstag wenn einer Lust hat.


----------



## smutje74 (8. Oktober 2013)

Da reens! Awer Bub, du kannsch jo ach nach komme. 
Do mache mir dann eh annere Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## smutje74 (10. Oktober 2013)

Servus Thomas!

Wie schauts mit dem IBC Kaffee-Kränzje am Sonntag aus?
Wird jetzt gegrillt? Vielleicht liegt ja bei dir in de Nachbarschaft noch a bissl Holzkohle aus Eigenproduktion. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde  am So noch einen Mitbewohner mitbringen wenn es genehm ist?! 
Der ist auch ganz lieb 

Wird gegrillt? Soll jeder ein bissel was zum grillen mitbringen (außer sein Eigenbedarf) ?

Wann? Wo?


----------



## Thomas (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
Start 21:00 Uhr bei mir daheim in Mandel. Es wird nicht gegrillt 

Wer kommt alles?


----------



## SEB92 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme vorbei 

 @smutje74 und ich sind ab ~12 Uhr in Stromberg, noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Oktober 2013)

Top,  bin kurz vor 21uhr da.


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Oktober 2013)

Aja! Grille muss jo net sein! Raclette is ach viel besser


----------



## Taru (13. Oktober 2013)

Hmm ich glaub ich komm auch vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (14. Oktober 2013)

Heut Abend radfahren bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## Taru (14. Oktober 2013)

Hab Rücken"schule" bis 18:30, kann also erst so ab 19:00.. da is das schöne Wetter schon vorbei.


----------



## Thomas (14. Oktober 2013)

mit unseren Tipps haben wir gestern Abend genauso gelegen, wie die meisten anderen Zuschauer auch...


----------



## smutje74 (14. Oktober 2013)

Schauen wir mal wie es Wetter wird. So ab 17:00 - 17:30Uhr könnt ich starten.


----------



## Thomas (14. Oktober 2013)

fotos von gestern Abend - hoshi hat es einfach so drauf...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...13-spektakulaere-bilder-fotostory-vom-finale/


----------



## smutje74 (16. Oktober 2013)

Heute, 16.10. 17:30Uhr, Treffpunkt Rheingaublick.


----------



## Ole_P (16. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Taru (16. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Thomas (17. Oktober 2013)

Möchte heute Abend jemand fahren?
19:00 Uhr am Brauwerk ?


----------



## smutje74 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja wenn, entscheid ich mich kurzfristig über WhatsApp.
Ich geb dir dann nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (17. Oktober 2013)

ist doch ziemlich eklig heute - ich fahre doch nicht - zumindest nicht draußen


----------



## Taru (19. Oktober 2013)

Wenns morgen früh (Sonntag) nicht regnet, sind wir (Katha und ich) am 10:00 in Stromberg. Handy ist dabei und an


----------



## Thomas (19. Oktober 2013)

Gestern: @cornholio_83 auf Abwegen - ich habe gehört das Bike hat es nicht überlebt...


----------



## Taru (19. Oktober 2013)

wie das Bike hat es nicht überlebt? Fanes tot Part 2? ..


----------



## smutje74 (20. Oktober 2013)

Vergiss Stromberg. Viel zu Nass. Fahrt lieber ne schöne Tour bei uns.


----------



## Taru (22. Oktober 2013)

Heute Nightride @ 20:00 anyone ?

Edit: TREFFPUNKT: oben auf dem Parkplatz / Neubaugebiet oberhalb Brauwerk? (Rheingaublick)


----------



## Thomas (22. Oktober 2013)

ok, dabei - oben auf dem Parkplatz / Neubaugebiet oberhalb Brauwerk?


----------



## Taru (22. Oktober 2013)

Roger!


----------



## Thomas (22. Oktober 2013)

Heute Abend vor dem Biken sollten wir Fedi trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin wieder in Kreuznach. Hat jemand bock diese Woche nen Nightride zu starten? Freitag ist Feiertag. Deshalb fahre ich am Do. mittag wieder heim.


----------



## O'Chris (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich heb mal den Finger. Freitag würde mir passen.


----------



## andreasweiland (30. Oktober 2013)

Freitag bin ich schon wieder zu Hause  geht heute Abend was? ich kann ab 16:00 Starten


----------



## SEB92 (30. Oktober 2013)

Freitag könnt ich den ganzen Tag!


----------



## Thomas (31. Oktober 2013)

Montag beginnt der Winterpokal! Wer kommt Sonntag Abend gegen Mitternacht zu mir um ne Startrunde mitzufahren? Dauer ca 1h, Lampen mitbringen  ?


----------



## chewbakacrap (3. November 2013)

Ich leider nicht aber ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden, der mich in sein Team aufnehmen könnte. Hat jemand Platz für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (3. November 2013)

Wetter ist heute Nacht mies.  Ich werd nicht fahren


----------



## SEB92 (5. November 2013)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/44

Unter der Woche bin ich bei dem Wetter nicht so motiviert zu fahren...


----------



## Thomas (6. November 2013)

@SEB92 ich habe deine Gruppe im WP gelöscht, Daniel hatte mich drum gebeten. 

wer sammelt punkte den winter über? 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/1


----------



## Sandy UK (6. November 2013)

Also ich auf jeden Fall sobald mein Nagel draußen ist,  hab einiges nachzuholen und einige Kilo loszuwerden.


----------



## smutje74 (7. November 2013)

Tonight wanna ride with the Light?


----------



## andreasweiland (10. November 2013)

Felix Thomas hat mich in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Sandy UK (10. November 2013)

Schöner Schnitt.  Welcher Wald ist das?


----------



## andreasweiland (10. November 2013)

Das ist bei Neustadt entstanden. Kalmit und Hohe Loog runter


----------



## Thomas (20. November 2013)

verkaufe meine Reverb Stealth 31.6mm (verstellbare Sattelstütze)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/276005-rock-shox-reverb-stealth-125mm-31-6mm-neu


----------



## Taru (23. November 2013)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr Neubaugebiet beim Emil Jakob Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (23. November 2013)




----------



## chewbakacrap (24. November 2013)

Bin auch da


----------



## Taru (25. November 2013)

Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr Nightride - Neubaugebiet / Emil Jakob Weg - Anyone?


----------



## Thomas (25. November 2013)

ich versuchs mal wieder - ist meine erste Ausfahrt nach 2 Wochen Erkältung - ich hoffe ich komm den Berg noch hoch


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (25. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Besteht die Möglichkeit sich mal für ne Tour an Euch zu heften?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Taru (25. November 2013)

Klar.  Für nen Nightride solltest du aber schon eine entsprechende Lampe haben. Bist herzlich willkommen mit uns zu fahren.


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (26. November 2013)

An der Lampe soll's nicht hÃ¤ngen ð Muss nur auf meine Ersatzteile warten.


----------



## Taru (27. November 2013)

Kann leider heute abend doch nicht. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen...

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Thomas (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr habt unsere "kleine" Umstellung verkraftet - falls irgendwas noch unklar ist bitte melden und fragen.

Geht jemand die Tage biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (21. Dezember 2013)

So. wollt ich ne runde drehen!


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo in die runde. Wünsch euch ein frohes neues Jahr. Wollte mal nachhören ob jemand von euch morgen Nachmittag/Abend biken möchte, dem ich mich anschließen könnte. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Pascha-88 (1. Januar 2014)

Heute mal ne schnelle Runde gedreht, sorry für die Qualität, aber bin immer noch etwas Verkatert  Irgendwie hat das biken alles nur schlimmer gemacht


----------



## Pascha-88 (1. Januar 2014)

Und natürlich euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## SEB92 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues, auf dem Trail waren wir heute auch unterwegs 
@Ghostrider-KH Morgen würde ich eine Runde drehen, wenn das Wetter passt. Hab wahrscheinlich ab ~13:00 Zeit


----------



## Pascha-88 (1. Januar 2014)

ich bin zwar neu hier, aber würde mal einfach 14 Uhr aufm Kornmarkt oder Brauwerk in den Raum werfen, haben ein Freeride bike, also brauche etwas länger den Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider-KH (1. Januar 2014)

Muss vorher noch was erledigen. Ich könnte ab 16 Uhr..........


----------



## Pascha-88 (1. Januar 2014)

16 uhr ist leider etwas zu spät


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (2. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust morgen Mittag, so 12, 13 Uhr zu fahren?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Valon (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Pascha,

wo ist dieser Trail? Ich fahre oft in KH, aber diese Strecke kommt mir nicht bekannt vor.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Pascha-88 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Valon,

puhhhh schwer zu erklären, kennst du den Wendepunkt samt Parkplatz auf dem Kuhberg, mitten im Wald, von dem meines wissens 5 Wege abgehen, richtung Freilaubersheim, Fürfeld usw. Und wenn man vom Geteerten Weg direkt die erste rechts fährt, kommt man an der Bismarck Hütte vorbei. 
Ist halt wirklich schwer zu erklären, da ich jetzt auch keine koordinaten für dich hätte. Die Traileinfahrt ist auch nicht direkt ersichtlich. Aber am Wochenende fahre ich eventuell den Trail nochmal, also du wenn bzw. noch jemand Lust hätte.


----------



## nahetalmoves (8. Januar 2014)

Wo würdest Du denn am Wochenende starten? Will eventuell ne Runde drehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Valon (8. Januar 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> Hallo Valon,
> 
> puhhhh schwer zu erklären, kennst du den Wendepunkt samt Parkplatz auf dem Kuhberg, mitten im Wald, von dem meines wissens 5 Wege abgehen, richtung Freilaubersheim, Fürfeld usw. Und wenn man vom Geteerten Weg direkt die erste rechts fährt, kommt man an der Bismarck Hütte vorbei.
> Ist halt wirklich schwer zu erklären, da ich jetzt auch keine koordinaten für dich hätte. Die Traileinfahrt ist auch nicht direkt ersichtlich. Aber am Wochenende fahre ich eventuell den Trail nochmal, also du wenn bzw. noch jemand Lust hätte.



Meinst Du die Strecke kurz hinterm Waldheim, wenn man Richtung Altenbaumburg fährt?


----------



## Pascha-88 (8. Januar 2014)

@ Valon 
genau das meine ich, die Geteerte Straße am Waldheim vorbei bis zum Ende der Straße. Wie gesagt, bin am Wochenende oben für ne Runde, wenn du Zeit hast.

@ nahetalmoves
Also ob Samstag oder Sonntag muss ich mal gucken, aber Starten würde ich bei mir im Pfalzsprung, wenn sich noch Leute entschließen mitzufahren kann man sich ja irgendwo treffen. Sei es am Kreisel hinterm Waldheim, wie schon beschrieben, Brauwerk oder am Lidl in Bad Münster ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## nahetalmoves (10. Januar 2014)

Lidl wäre für mich perfekt, wohne da in der nähe...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pascha-88 (10. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, ja würde Sonntag vorschlagen, gegen 12 Uhr ? Dann am LIDL in Bad Münster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (10. Januar 2014)

Ich muss gucken, denke aber das klappt, wenn was sein sollte schreibe ich...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pascha-88 (10. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, also wenn noch lust hat aus der Gruppe hier  Valon, wenn du auch Zeit hast können wir den Trail fahren.


----------



## Valon (11. Januar 2014)

Ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche.


----------



## nahetalmoves (11. Januar 2014)

Bei mir klappt es auch nicht, muss es leider auch verschieben

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pascha-88 (11. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, dann ein anderes mal


----------



## Pascha-88 (11. Januar 2014)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, morgen steht eine weitere Biketour an. 11:30 Uhr Treffpunkt aufm Kornmarkt !!


----------



## Pascha-88 (12. Januar 2014)

Hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt heute ...


----------



## ChrisK (12. Januar 2014)

Genau.


----------



## chewbakacrap (12. Januar 2014)

Hammer  Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascha-88 (12. Januar 2014)

ja nur auf der anderen Seite . War ich aber auch ... Ihr kamt mir nicht zufällig entgegen oben an dieser Ferienhaussiedlung ?


----------



## nahetalmoves (12. Januar 2014)

Echt cool die Bilder...schade das ich heute keine Zeit hatte...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisK (12. Januar 2014)

@Pascha-88 , wenn ihr zu zweit wart. Es kam uns da jemand entgegen


----------



## Pascha-88 (12. Januar 2014)

@ChrisK  richtig  ... Wenn der erste Fahrer bei euch ein Canyon Torque fährt ... naja ist ja auch egal. Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen bzw. mal mit mehr Leuten fahren.


----------



## Pascha-88 (12. Januar 2014)

habe auch mal den heuten Eindruck auf Video


----------



## ChrisK (12. Januar 2014)

Cooles  Video

Gesendet von meinem MT27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (12. Januar 2014)

sehr schöne Bilder! Auch die bewegten!


----------



## Pascha-88 (12. Januar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Ole_P (13. Januar 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> @ChrisK  richtig  ... Wenn der erste Fahrer bei euch ein Canyon Torque fährt ... naja ist ja auch egal. Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen bzw. mal mit mehr Leuten fahren.


Jo, das waren dann wohl wir.
Nettes Video, sieht aber so aus als wäre da jemand ohne Helm unterwegs


----------



## Ole_P (13. Januar 2014)




----------



## Pascha-88 (13. Januar 2014)

Ole_P schrieb:


> Jo, das waren dann wohl wir.
> Nettes Video, sieht aber so aus als wäre da jemand ohne Helm unterwegs



Ja, bin sonst immer alleine unterwegs, diesmal wollte ein kumpel mit, kam dann schon ohne Helm an. Als wir oben waren, habe ich ihm extra meinen gegeben und meinen Fullface angezogen, jo ... kann ihn nicht dazu zwingen, kam mir schon blöd vor, nachdem 5. mal sagen: zieh den Helm an 
Naja ... kurze Frage an euch, im Bezug auf Nightrides ... will mir eine neue Beleuchtung zulegen, was würdet ihr empfehlen ? Kosten bitte im Rahmen, bin armer Student  habe an sowas gedacht : 1800Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED
Eine an den Helm, eine an den Lenker


----------



## Ole_P (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ne MagicShine MJ868, kostet um die 90 €. 
Mit einer am Helm komm ich prima klar.


----------



## Pascha-88 (16. Januar 2014)

Servus, wollte mal Fragen, ob jemand Lust hätte auf einen Nightride in den nächsten Tagen ?


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (17. Januar 2014)

Kommt drauf an wann. Wenn ich zeit hab würd ich mich gern mal anschließen.


----------



## Pascha-88 (17. Januar 2014)

Ja muss selbst mal gucken, wollte es nur mal in den Raumwerfen, bei mir beginnt grad die Klausurenphase


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2014)

tolles video.komme aus der nähe(30km).wo war das genau ? danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascha-88 (17. Januar 2014)

also die erste Aufnahme ist oben auf dem Rotenfels, entlang der Klippe, die 2. Aufnahme habe ich schonmal beschrieben, eine Seite vorher. Anfang des Trails ist schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## SEB92 (18. Januar 2014)

Geht morgen jemand biken?


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. Januar 2014)

Natürlich heut gehts rund 11Uhr Parkplatz Neubaugebiet Rheingrafenblick!


----------



## SEB92 (19. Januar 2014)

Alles klar!
Und damit der Parkplatz ab jetzt auch gefunden wird:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=206408043177347674543.0004f04e7097d31452384


----------



## smutje74 (21. Januar 2014)

Night of the Hirne Birn!
Gentlemen charge your Engine/Akku.
Heute wird die lustige LED Spot Jagd im Wald statt finden.
Uhrzeit nach folgender Absprache. Treffpunkt wie von SEB92 beschrieben.
Let's get ready...... (und soweiter)


----------



## Pascha-88 (21. Januar 2014)

Wäre dabei !


----------



## smutje74 (21. Januar 2014)

Also Zeit steht mittlerweile.
19:00 Uhr Neubaugebiet Rheingaublick. Der kleine befestigte/gepflasterte Parkplatz.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=206408043177347674543.0004f04e7097d31452384

* Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder.


----------



## smutje74 (21. Januar 2014)

Es haben fast alle Abgesagt und wollen Morgen, um die selbe Zeit, starten.
Willste trotzdem oder wegen der Regenwahrscheinlichkeit eher Morgen, Pascha-88?


----------



## Pascha-88 (21. Januar 2014)

Stehe schon auf dem Parkplatz. Muss jetzt nur wissen ob noch jemand kommt. Morgen kann ich auch wohne ehhh grad hier um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbakacrap (22. Januar 2014)

Das mit 19Uhr steht heute? Würd dann auch kommen


----------



## Pascha-88 (22. Januar 2014)

ich kann heute leider nicht, musste länger Arbeiten und muss erstmal meine Lampe gescheit am Helm befestigen


----------



## smutje74 (22. Januar 2014)

19:00 Uhr steht. 
@Pascha-88: Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. Januar 2014)

Morgen elf Uhr Parkplatz neubaugebiet!


----------



## Pascha-88 (26. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## Kona1995 (10. Februar 2014)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG !!!!!

Hallo Leute.

Leider wurde letzte Woche wärend wir im Urlaub warn bei uns eingebrochen, und der Dieb hatte nichts bessers wie mein Canyon Striv ES 9.0 (siehe Bild)  zum mitnehme gefunden.
Ganz wichtig, ich habe den orignal (Crank Brothers Iodine) Vorbau gegen einen schwarzen Hussefeld getauscht, daher sollte das Rad einfacher zu identifizieren sein.
Also, wer im Raum KH das Bike sieht bitte lurz melden. (015112256106)

Danke euch.

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich halte auf jeden Fall mal die Augen auf.

Noch jemand Bock auf biken?
15:00 Parkplatz Neubaugebiet Rheingrafenblick
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=206408043177347674543.0004f04e7097d31452384


----------



## Thomas (21. Februar 2014)

heute 14:00 im Neubaugebiet oberhalb vom Brauwerk


----------



## Ole_P (21. Februar 2014)

dabei


----------



## Kona1995 (21. Februar 2014)

Bräuchte ich ein bike für :-(
Fahre daher erst mal zu unserem lieblingsbikeversender nach Koblenz.


----------



## SEB92 (27. Februar 2014)

Morgen (Freitag) wieder um 14:00 Parkplatz Neubaugebiet Rheingrafenblick
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=206408043177347674543.0004f04e7097d31452384


----------



## Ole_P (28. Februar 2014)

Es regnet


----------



## ChrisK (6. März 2014)

Freitag nachmittag jemand Lust? Könnte ab ca. 16 Uhr.


----------



## Ole_P (7. März 2014)

Wir fahren um 14:00 h in Roxheim los.
Können uns unterwegs treffen, wir sind dann warmgefahren


----------



## Derivator22 (8. März 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> habe auch mal den heuten Eindruck auf Video



Super schöne Strecke!
Gibt es dazu GPS Daten, dass man diese mal nachfahren kann? Das wäre super!


----------



## Pascha-88 (8. März 2014)

habe persönlich keine, fahre immer ohne den technischen schnick schnack  ...
Aber kannst mir gerne eine PN schicken. Kommst ja bestimmt aus KH oder Umgebung oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (10. März 2014)

Morgen ~17:00 am Brauwerk
noch jemand Lust?


----------



## andreasweiland (12. März 2014)

Heute gegen 17:00 am Brauwerk. Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2014)

Hallo,
morgen soll das Wetter wieder schön sein. Wer hat nachmittags Lust und Zeit für eine Runde?


----------



## SEB92 (13. März 2014)

Ich könnte wieder ab ~14:00 ;-)


----------



## Azzuma (13. März 2014)

darf man fragen wo ihr als fahrt? Brauwerk ist mir nun ein Begriff, aber wie gehts weiter? Wenn ich Brauwerk fahre gehts meist Richtung Altenbaumburg. Sorry, wohn noch nicht lange hier. Radel von Bad Münster eb rüber.


----------



## Thomas (14. März 2014)

*Kabel über Trail gespannt!*



> Am Dienstag, 11.03.2014, befuhren zwei erfahrene Biker gegen 18:30 Uhr einen Pfad in der Nähe der Burg Gollenfels in Stromberg. Hinter einer Kurve war in zirka 1,50 Meter Höhe ein Kunststoffkabel über den Weg gespannt. Nur der fahrerischen Kunst der Biker war es zu verdanken, dass sich lediglich einer der Fahrer leicht verletzte und nichts Schlimmeres passierte.
> 
> Dieses Verhalten ist kriminell und absolut nicht geeignet, das Verhältnis zwischen Bikern und Fußgängern zu verbessern, mahnt die Polizei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas (14. März 2014)

Azzuma schrieb:


> darf man fragen wo ihr als fahrt? Brauwerk ist mir nun ein Begriff, aber wie gehts weiter? Wenn ich Brauwerk fahre gehts meist Richtung Altenbaumburg. Sorry, wohn noch nicht lange hier. Radel von Bad Münster eb rüber.


ja, entweder dorthin oder Richtung Rotenfels oder eine Kombination daraus.


----------



## herter (17. März 2014)

Thomas schrieb:


> *Kabel über Trail gespannt!*


Ja, jetzt isses dann wohl auch bei uns soweit. Sauarm, weiß jemand was er sich getan hat, zum Glück ist es wohl glimpflich ausgegangen!!!


----------



## Azzuma (17. März 2014)

Thomas schrieb:


> ja, entweder dorthin oder Richtung Rotenfels oder eine Kombination daraus.


Ich würde ja gern mal mitfahrn, aber glaube das ihr vom lv her noch ne nummer zu groß für mich seit. Was fahrt ihr in der Regel so?
Hm, Strecke, Zeit? Das ich was zum trainieren habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (17. März 2014)

Ich denke wir sind da anpassungsfähig


----------



## Azzuma (17. März 2014)

Ja, nur möchte ich ungern jemmand aufhalten. Soll ja Spaß machen. Deshalb meine Frage was ihr so bei einer Feierabendrunde aufem Tacho habt. Sorry, ist schwerr einzuschätzen als Außenstehender.


----------



## SEB92 (17. März 2014)

Wir fahren meistens ~20-30km, relativ entspannt bergauf und gern flott bergab - aber da warten wir natürlich auch


----------



## Azzuma (17. März 2014)

danke, das ne Hausnummer wo ich was mit anfangen kann. Trainiere grad am Lemberg. Der Anstieg ab dem Bergwerk ist echt geil. Wenn ich denke das ich fit bin, würde ich gern ma mitfahrn. Altenbaumburg trail liebe ich.


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. März 2014)

Hätt euch ja auch gefallen

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/34487


----------



## SEB92 (18. März 2014)

Mega! Vor allem die Landschaft.
Aber Bad Wildbad war auch sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (19. März 2014)

Wie siehts aus morgen halb vier / vier Brauwerk? (Bester tag der Woche un  so!!!)


----------



## chewbakacrap (19. März 2014)

Bester Tag der Woche sagste? Da bin ich dabei


----------



## Azzuma (19. März 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Super schöne Strecke!
> Gibt es dazu GPS Daten, dass man diese mal nachfahren kann? Das wäre super!



http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.18375.html

wenn hier schaust und nachfährst solltest den Trail finden.

Gibts am Lemberg eigentlich auch ein Trail?


----------



## chewbakacrap (19. März 2014)

Ja, von der Lemberghütte zb. runter nach Oberhausen. Der Trail hat sehr viele coole Spitzkehren.


----------



## cornholio_83 (20. März 2014)

Stell dirs einfach im sommer vor
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27255


----------



## Azzuma (20. März 2014)

Da bin ich schonmal runter, nur weiß ich grad nicht mehr wo der Anfang ist. Lemberghütte ist doch der Stollen oder? ^^

Ich habe heute erstes mal mein spectral altenbaumburg runtergeprügelt, war das geil heute...Und nur einer der mir aufem Trail entgegen kam!


----------



## Ole_P (21. März 2014)

Heute, 14.30 Brauwerk. Jemand Lust?


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (23. März 2014)

herter schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt isses dann wohl auch bei uns soweit. Sauarm, weiß jemand was er sich getan hat, zum Glück ist es wohl glimpflich ausgegangen!!!



Hallo. Derjenige der dort verunglückt ist, ist mit dem Hals hängen geblieben. Hat aber Gott sei Dank keine schlimmeren Verletzungen davon getragen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## herter (28. März 2014)

Ghostrider-KH schrieb:


> Hallo. Derjenige der dort verunglückt ist, ist mit dem Hals hängen geblieben. Hat aber Gott sei Dank keine schlimmeren Verletzungen davon getragen.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


hmm, zum Glück!!!!! zeigt mal wieder, glaub nicht alles was du in der presse liest...


----------



## Azzuma (28. März 2014)

morgen 11 Uhr Brauwerk jemmand lust/zeit? Altenbaumburg trail?
Hoffe das um die Mittagszeit weniger Verkehr ist..
Würd mich freun,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil100Vol (12. April 2014)

Hallo, 
bin neu hier in Bad Kreuznach und habe schon bemerkt , dass doch recht viele Mountainbiker unterwegs sind. Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob die Feierabendrunde vor Ort noch aktiv ist und auf welchem Niveau ihr fahrt?
Lg Phil


----------



## Anselmus (13. April 2014)

Jo, heute zB um 1000h am Brauwerk. Für ne kleine runde...


----------



## herter (17. April 2014)

tach, ist heute jemand in stromberg?

werde ab 14:00 da sein...


----------



## Phil100Vol (28. April 2014)

Jemand morgen oder Mittwoch frühen Abend Lust und Zeit für eine kleine Feierabendrunde ?


----------



## herter (9. Mai 2014)

Hi, direkt nach der straßenüberquerung liegen 3 bäume quer! kurz vor Ende, noch vor dem Geländer noch einer, der ist spät zu sehen. vorsichtig fahren...


----------



## herter (9. Mai 2014)

achso, hojiming meinte ich


----------



## Anselmus (9. Mai 2014)

*Ho-Chi-Minh

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad


----------



## herter (9. Mai 2014)

egal


----------



## herter (16. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand ob die Bäume am, moment, Ho-Chi-Minh, , noch liegen???

Nicht das ich da heute wieder rein rausche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (16. Mai 2014)

Letzten Samstag waren noch welche an dem letzten Teilstück. Also nachdem man die Straße überquert hat. Vorher war nix.


----------



## herter (19. Mai 2014)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön im Namen der Allgemeinheit an alle die fleißigen von Freitag Nachmittag


----------



## Thor79 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich war heut auf dem besagten Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad unterwegs, da liegen in regelmäßigen Abständen exakt abgesägte Äste und Baumstämme
quer übern Weg, also auch schon vor der Straße über den gesamten Pfad verteilt. So kurz vorm Ende, noch vor der Straße, gibts doch so einen Erdwall über den man richtig gut springen kann....genau da ragt jetzt ein Baum in den Pfad hinein, wer macht denn sowas?
Also aufpassen!!
Gruß


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich so einen erwische haben wir auf jeden fall nen neuen erdwall


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn da mal was war isses weg! 
Bins eben extra mahl abgelaufen um aufzuräumen um festzustellen das jemand schneller wahr als ich!
Das System funktioniert


----------



## Thor79 (23. Mai 2014)

wenn alles wieder weg ist gehts ja, ich hoffe damit hat sich das auch erledigt, nicht das jemand noch
auf die Idee kommt da noch weitere, schlimmere Fallen zu stellen. 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (3. Juni 2014)

IBC überall auf der Welt


----------



## Philipp94 (9. Juli 2014)

Hi wollte mal fragen ob ihr noch in Stromberg fahrt ?
und wenn ja wie ist es dort


----------



## SEB92 (9. Juli 2014)

Hey @Philipp94,

bin relativ oft in Stromberg unterwegs. Gibt dort zwei Trails: der _Wildhog_ ist ziemlich flowig - man kann alle Sprünge umfahren und auch mit einem Hardtail Spaß haben. Der _No Jokes _ist deutlich sprunglastiger und macht auch keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr wenn man die Sprünge umfährt.

Ist also für jeden was dabei - einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## philipp9968 (9. Juli 2014)

Oke hast du intresse daran mal zusammen zu fahren ?


----------



## philipp9968 (9. Juli 2014)

Oke danke 
Hast du lust mal zusammen zu fahren ?


----------



## SEB92 (9. Juli 2014)

Klar, werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag dort sein wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Da ist Sommerfest am Übungsplatz.


----------



## philipp9968 (9. Juli 2014)

Oke ich schreib morgen nochmal denke das ich am Sonntag mal vorbei schaue


----------



## philipp9968 (9. Juli 2014)

Aber man muss selbst wieder hock fshren oder


----------



## Ole_P (10. Juli 2014)

Jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde heute?


----------



## smutje74 (10. Juli 2014)

SEB92 schrieb:


> Hey @Philipp94,
> 
> bin relativ oft in Stromberg unterwegs. Gibt dort zwei Trails: der _Wildhog_ ist ziemlich flowig - man kann alle Sprünge umfahren und auch mit einem Hardtail Spaß haben. Der _No Jokes _ist deutlich sprunglastiger und macht auch keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr wenn man die Sprünge umfährt.
> 
> Ist also für jeden was dabei - einfach mal ausprobieren.



Und das von Jemand, der noch nicht mit dem Hardtail gefahren ist: ;/
Letzter Abschnitt(Tannenwald) macht mit dem Hardtail nicht wirklich Spass.
Es sei denn du willst deine Gelenke auf was grösseres abhärten.
Wer interesse hat, das einmalige Erlebnis zu erleben, der kann sich mein Hardtail ausleihen. 
Ole, ich bin dabei, wie Besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Juli 2014)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Und das von Jemand, der noch nicht mit dem Hardtail gefahren ist: ;/
> Letzter Abschnitt(Tannenwald) macht mit dem Hardtail nicht wirklich Spass.
> Es sei denn du willst deine Gelenke auf was grösseres abhärten.
> Wer interesse hat, das einmalige Erlebnis zu erleben, der kann sich mein Hardtail ausleihen.
> Ole, ich bin dabei, wie Besprochen.


Ich erinnere mich dran das, dass mit dem Hardtail ausleihen schon einmal schiefgegangen is


----------



## herter (10. Juli 2014)

wann fahrt ihr heute und wo trefft ihr euch, ich kann zwar leider nicht abern Kumpel sucht Anschluss ab 19:00 passt das noch?


----------



## Ole_P (10. Juli 2014)

herter schrieb:


> wann fahrt ihr heute und wo trefft ihr euch, ich kann zwar leider nicht abern Kumpel sucht Anschluss ab 19:00 passt das noch?



 Treffpunkt Rotenfels DAV, 17.45 h


----------



## 00psycoman00 (10. Juli 2014)

Guten!
Wie Herter schon sagte, hab Interesse, aber das schaff ich leider nicht!

Dann das nächste mal dann!


----------



## Thomas (16. Juli 2014)

Ich bin Donnerstag um 19:00 Uhr am Brauwerk. 

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Ole_P (16. Juli 2014)

Lust auf jeden Fall, zeitlich sollte es auch klappen!


----------



## chewbakacrap (17. Juli 2014)

Heut ne Feierabendrunde? Check und bis später


----------



## SEB92 (17. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Rankin' (17. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte einen Platz für nach Lac Blanc frei am Samstag. Von KH und Umgebung aus
Früh morgens hin, nachmittags zurück.

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?
Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (22. Dezember 2014)

Servus, ich versuche erstmal hier mein Glück

Suche Bike-Tips Kreuznach-Bad Münster-Naheland allgemein
Speziell Anfahrttips hoch auf den Rotenfels, allgemein gute rad bzw wanderkarten um mich dort zurecht zu finden

gruss


----------



## Sandy UK (23. Dezember 2014)

Cheers, 

mit Karte kann ich dir nicht dienen aber ich kann dir anbieten mal bei uns mit zu fahren. 
Kuhberg,  Rotenfels,  Lemberg sind unsere Hausberge. 
Touren schwanken zwischen 20-40km.
Würde es als All Mountain / Enduro Tour bezeichnen. 
Ziel ist in der Regel der Trail und nicht die Kilometer die zurück gelegt werden. 

Meld dich einfach mal wenn du mit möchtest.


----------



## Sash00 (17. Januar 2015)

jmd lust aufn Nightride am kommenden Mi? nachm wetterbericht solls kalt werden aber kein regen


----------



## SEB92 (17. Januar 2015)

Das wird bei mir nix, aber morgen 10:00 Brauwerk!


----------



## Samsara (31. Januar 2015)

Hi, mag jemand morgen in Bad Kreuznach Enduro fahren?
Bitte möglichst bis 22.00 Uhr melden!
Gabi


----------



## Sandy UK (31. Januar 2015)

Servus, 

Sind morgen früh ab 10uhr unterwegs.  Treffen am brauwerk. 
Kannst dich ja anschließen. 

Lg Sandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsara (31. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei und komme um 10 Uhr zum Brauwerk
Danke
Gabi


----------



## Samsara (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt nicht alle Spikes drauf!


----------



## SEB92 (5. Februar 2015)

Morgen 14:00 Brauwerk - jemand Lust?


----------



## Sash00 (6. Februar 2015)

schade, muss morgen arbeiten... wollte am Samstag gg Mittag


----------



## Sash00 (7. Februar 2015)

ich starte heute vorraussichtlich gg 13.30h, wenn jmd mitkommen will, darf mich gerne begleiten


----------



## Samsara (7. Februar 2015)

Morgen ist aber um 10.00 Uhr auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## Sash00 (7. Februar 2015)

morgen um 10h werd ich wohl mit nem bösen kater zu kämpfen haben!


----------



## SEB92 (7. Februar 2015)

Sorry @Sash00 da war ich schon unterwegs.

Morgen 10:00 Brauwerk klingt gut, jemand dabei?


----------



## Samsara (7. Februar 2015)

Bin morgen zu 100% dabei!


----------



## SEB92 (8. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, dann bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash00 (21. März 2015)

will morgen schon ab 9.30h ne rund drehen! wer mitkommen will darf mich gern begleiten


----------



## Ole_P (21. März 2015)

Hab morgen leider keine Zeit.


----------



## ChrisK (13. April 2015)

Wollte nachher ne Runde drehen. Jemand lust? 17 Uhr?


----------



## Sandy UK (13. April 2015)

Bin auf dem Weg zum Deichkind Konzert.  
Morgen?


----------



## ChrisK (13. April 2015)

morgen klappt bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## herter (28. April 2015)

Hi,

ich suche für meine domain 318 u-turn 115-160mm von 2009 eine weichere u-turn feder.

müsste folgende sein: Domain U-Turn Feder Soft Yellow; 11.4015.060.000
ich nehme zur Sicherheit auch noch eine extra weiche: Domain U-Turn Feder X-Soft Silver; 11.4015.062.000

kann mir hier jemand entsprechend eine oder beide anbieten, dann bitte pn an mich.

vorab vielen Dank, gruß herter


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2015)

abend, sagt mal was ist denn an der ersten spitzkehre kuhberg/gans mit der stufe passiert? der bolen liegt paar meter den hang runter...
hätte das gerne spontan behoben, aber so richtig viel erde ist da ja nicht mehr...


----------



## andreasweiland (7. Mai 2015)

Yo Leute  bin Morgen gegen 18 Uhr in Kreuznach am Brauwerk um ne kleine Runde zu drehen. Is jemand dabei?


----------



## Ole_P (8. Mai 2015)

Muss schauen ob ich's packe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_ba (8. Mai 2015)

Klingt interessant... Ich würde aber erst gegen 18:30 schaffen!


----------



## andreasweiland (8. Mai 2015)

18:30 is auch kein Problem


----------



## flo_ba (8. Mai 2015)

Dann würde ich mal zusagen und schauen das ich pünktlich da bin! Da ich vorher schon mit dem Bike unterwegs bin nehm ich dich beim Wort... "kleine Runde"!


----------



## Soho_nerve78 (8. Mai 2015)

Tach zusammen,
Hätte da mal ne Frage. Ich wurde letzte Woche auf dem Rotenfels von ein paar Wanderern angequatscht. Die meinten ich dürfte hier nicht fahren, weil Naturschutzgebiet und das würde O-Ton "in der Satzung vom Rotenfels stehen".
Ist da was dran? Ich habe hierzu nichts gefunden.
Gruß Ingo 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ole_P (8. Mai 2015)

Ich bin heute raus :-(


----------



## flo_ba (8. Mai 2015)

Ich schaue es auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig 
Aber das nächste mal mit etwas mehr vorlauf gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (8. Mai 2015)

@so nerve
Solange du auf befestigten wegen fährst hast du die gleichen Rechte wie Wanderer. Vorausgesetzt du gefährdest keine anderen und nimmst Rücksicht auf alle anderen. Freundlichkeit und höfliches Auftreten sollten selbstverständlich sein. 

Ich bin Mitglied im Deutschen Alpenverein Sektion Nahegau (Bad Kreuznach/Rotenfels) und weiß das es leider auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe gibt...


----------



## Soho_nerve78 (8. Mai 2015)

@Sandy
Danke dir. Ich war echt verunsichert. Dann kann ich ja morgen mal wieder in diese Richtung 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 6TiWon (6. Juni 2015)

bin ich hier richtig. bräuchte Hilfe: war vor 7-8 jahren mal dort biken:
suche den einstieg in den pfad, der oben zw. forsthaus spreitel (weg nr 5 oder kh9 ist es nicht) und forsthaus waldheim richtung ruine altenbaumburg geht. dürften nach meiner erinnerung so 3-4 km lang sein. ist ein steiniger trail, der immer so handtuchbreit rechts am hang (tendenziell bergab) entlang geht. das heisst rechts vom pfad berg, links talwärts. auf meiner karte ist der weg leider nicht eingezeichnet. der weg kommt direkt unter der brücke altenbaumburg raus.


----------



## arghlol (6. Juni 2015)

Das dürfte der "Barney Geröllheimer" gewesen sein.
Hier wurde geschrieben, dass er nicht mehr befahrbar sei. Ich war heute dort oben, aber habe mir den Zustand nicht angesehen.
Vielleicht weiß einer der Lokalmatadoren was genaues.


----------



## SEB92 (6. Juni 2015)

Ist auf jeden Fall noch befahrbar


----------



## arghlol (6. Juni 2015)

Eine kurze Forumssuche ergab, dass ich keine Ahnung mehr habe, wo ich das gelesen haben will


----------



## 6TiWon (7. Juni 2015)

und wie und wo find ich diesen. gerne auch über PN


----------



## rhnordpool (7. Juni 2015)

Wollte das Thema NSG Rotenfels nochmal aufgreifen. Wohne erst seit kurzem in Bad Kreuznach und "klappere" regelmäßig die divesen Gebiete auf der Suche nach den Trails ab. Bin dabei zufällig in ein (sehr freundliches) Gespräch mit einem "Vereinswanderer" und Naturschützer aus Bad Münster geraten, der alle 3 NSG (Gans, Lemberg und Rotenfels) als für Biker verboten hält - aber selber keinen Stress mit Bikern hat. Hab mir daraufhin mal die NSG und ihre Grenzen rausgesucht

(http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5669060.000?scale=5000000?layers=516)

und danach die dazugehörigen RVOs

(hier z.B. Rotenfels: http://www.naturschutz.rlp.de/Dokumente/rvo/nsg/pdf/NSG-7133-091.pdf)

Danach steht nur in der RVO Rotenfels, daß Biken im NSG definitiv verboten ist (betrifft aber im wesentlichen nur die Kante und den südöstlichen Hang). Also formal dürften wir hier schwache Karten haben, wenns mal hart auf hart kommen sollte.

In den beiden anderen RVOs steht nichts zum Thema "Biken verboten". Die RVO´s, auf die ich mich beziehe, sind vom 15.11.85 (Gans und Rheingrafenstein) und vom 17.7.87 (Lemberg). Ich hoffe, das sind auch die aktuellen Versionen. Falls nicht, bitte mich korrigieren mit Angabe der / Link zu den aktuell gültigen Versionen.

Selber hab ich noch nichts Negatives erlebt und habe das Gefühl, daß man das Thema generell recht entspannt sieht - wenn mans mal vergleicht mit dem, was rein formal z.B. so in BW abgeht mit der 2-m-Regel und so. Muß halt jeder sehen, wie er sich hier verhält.


----------



## herter (11. Juni 2015)

moin.

ich brauche mal nen tipp, sind gestern die Gans runter, bis fähre huttental. ich währe gerne den trail oberhalb vom campingplatz bad münster gefahren (den mit dem Aussichtspubkt richtung ebernburg, mit bank ziemlich am anfang), sind das huttental hoch und haben den ersten abzweig nach rechts genommen, war leider falsch (mal wieder). kann mir bitte mal jemand auf die sprünge helfen, gerne auch per pn.

vielen dank vorab...


----------



## SEB92 (11. Juni 2015)

Du könntest das Huttental noch ein Stück weiter hoch und dann rechts auf den Trail Richtung Wienekes Wald Idyll fahren. Dann musst du oben nur 100 m auf der Asphaltstraße wieder runter und kannst rechts in den Trail zum Campingplatz einbiegen.

Alternativ den Weg der kurz vor dem Trail Richtung Wald Idyll rechts abgeht, dann sparst du dir oben das kurze Stück Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (11. Juni 2015)

so war es dank dir!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. Juni 2015)

Nimm den dritten rechts dann gleich wieder re dann sparst dir ein paar hm Un die Straße!
@seb: amateur


----------



## SEB92 (11. Juni 2015)

@cornholio_83 Les erstma meinen ganzen Post.


----------



## herter (11. Juni 2015)

ruuuuhig bleibe , passt alles der hinweis mit den zurückfahren des teerweges war der entscheidende wink, um die wege in dem stück wald wieder in den kopf zu bekommen, danke an euch beide


----------



## herter (17. Juni 2015)

Moin, wer Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde hat, ...
Wir sind momentan ca. 7 Leute und Treffen uns um 18:00 in Norheim auf dem Wanderparkplatz (im Ort) an der Nahe.


----------



## cornholio_83 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Juni 2015)

Moin, Moin, 

wollte mich kurz mal hier vorstellen und um Eure Tipps/Hilfe bitten. Bin im März nach Bad Kreuznach gezogen und starte seitdem unregelmäßig von der Haustür Richtung Gans und Rotenfels. Komme mit Karte und GPS ganz gut alleiine klar, würde aber gern ab und zu wieder - wie in Hamburg -  auch mit Gleichgesinnten fahren und suche Anschluß an eine lockere Gruppe oder einzelne Biker, mit der/mit denen ich die Region / Trails weiter erkunden kann. 

Bin 64, aktuell noch nicht in Bestform (fahre meist nur 1x die Woche, will jetzt aber wieder etwas mehr machen).
Fahre seit April so meine 25-40 km und 400-700 hm in 2-2,5 Stunden, je nach Tagesform und Lust. Einige Trails (Ho-Tschi-Minh) und Wege Richtung Gans, Altenbaumburg, über und durch die Weinberge nördlich der Nahe, sowie Rotenfels bin ich inzwischen gefahren. Ist aber bei der Vielzahl der Wege nicht leicht, die wirklich guten Trails zu finden. 

Da ich selbständig bin, kann ich auch während der Woche häufiger mal kurzfristig "abkneifen", bin dafür aber z.B. nicht "jeden" Mittwoch oder Samstag verplanbar, zumal meine Frau andere Interessen hat 

Technisch möchte ich mich noch verbessern (Hinterrad versetzen macht mir noch Probleme, Bunny Hop lern ich vermutlich nicht mehr und Trialkönig muß ich auch nicht mehr unbedingt werden. Bin auch nicht ehrgeizig genug, um irgendwelche Rennen gewinnen zu wollen. Spaß solls halt machen. Bei "meiner" bisherigen Hamburger Gruppe mit Fahrern von 15 bis 45 war ich meist der Langsamste bergauf, bergab in der Mitte und nach km der Ausdauerndste. Bei Rampen geht mir so ab 15% (grobrem Schotter) und 20% (Asphalt) dann langsam die gute Laune flöten - schieben geht aber immer. Denke, daß ich n typischer AM-Biker bin.

Ich schreib das so detailliert, weil ich Leute suche, die vom Leistungslevel und den interessen nicht zu unterschiedlich zu meinem Level sind. Gemeinsame Touren sollen schliesslich nicht nur mir Spass machen.

Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## herter (24. Juni 2015)

Hi Rainer, wir ( momentan 3-4 Jungs zwischen 30 und 40 Jahren)  versuchen 1-2 die Woche gemeinsam zu fahren. Die Streckenlänge ist immer so zw. 20-40 km, und immer so zwischen 600-1000 hm. Momentan treffen wir uns meistens Mittwochs in Norheim (Wanderparkplatz an der Nahe ( im Ort,  Nahestraße). Einige kommen mit dem Auto andere mit dem Rad... Von daher ist der Treffpinkt für uns günstig. Wenn wir nächste Woche fahren schreib ich Dienstags hier nochmal,  vielleicht passt das ja bei Dir, Abfahrt ist dann immer so zw. 17-18:00.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Juni 2015)

Hi Jörg,

danke fürs Feedback und die Einladung. Ich fahr gern mal mit, wird wahrscheinlich in der kommenden Woche aber noch nicht klappen, da ich aktuell auf ein neues Schaltauge warte und die Post aktuell nicht sehr hilfreich ist. 
Generell ist mein Thema weniger die Länge und die HM als vielmehr der Speed bergauf. Da sind mir (Hamburger Erfahrung) gut trainierte 30-40jährige in der Regel wohl eher n Tick zu schnell. Und ständig auf mich warten müssen, möchte ich Euch nicht zumuten. Aber wenn ihrs riskieren wollt, nehme ich gern demnächst teil. Dann sehen wir, obs paßt. Da ich im Süden Bad Kreuznachs wohne, würde ich nach Norheim biken.
Ich schlage vor, ich melde mich hier, sobald mein Bike wieder klar ist.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinz51 (25. Juni 2015)

Mal sehen Rainer,werde mich auch mal ranhängen damit du nicht alleine hinterher fahren musst,bin 53 Jahre und auch nicht der stärkste oder der schnellste berauf,arbeite Schicht mal sehen wie ich Zeit habe mit euch mitzufahren.
Gruss
Heinz


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Juni 2015)

@Heinz51: Klingt prima. Sobald mein BIKE ok ist, melde ich mich hier - und mal sehen, obs dann mit der großen Gruppe mittwochs klappt, oder zu anderen Zeiten/Tagen vielleicht nur zu zweit. Bin da wie gesagt sehr flexibel und Hargesheim ist ja von mir aus "nur" übern Berg.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Heinz51 (26. Juni 2015)

OK. Rainer melde dich.!


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Juli 2015)

Wollte mal kurz Bescheid geben. Reparatur zieht sich leider. Schaltauge heute gewechselt, aber Schaltwerk läuft trotz intensivem Rumschraubens nicht sauber. Und da die Kette eh fällig ist und ich nicht der große Schrauber bin, werd ich´s Bike wohl nächste Woche zum Service bringen (müssen).
Ärgert mich immer noch, daß ich mal mein altes Hardtail verschenkt habe, weil ich keinen Platz zum Abstellen hatte für 2 Bikes.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Juli 2015)

Wiederbelebung des Bikes erfolgreich. Die Schaltung hakt zwar noch etwas und braucht noch etwas Feineinstellung, eine Bremsscheibe nervt etwas wegen Schleifgeräuschen aufgrund leichter Unwucht, aber ansonsten bin ich ab jetzt wieder unterwegs und freu mich auf konkrete Vorschläge.
Wenns recht ist, werde ich auch selber welche machen - dann meist recht kurzfristig für Abfahrten so ab 15:00 Uhr unter der Woche. Treffpunkt für "meine" Vorschläge wäre wohl das Brauwerk im Salinental. Ich vermute, das kennt jeder.
Schönen Abend noch
Rainer


----------



## Antlia (15. Juli 2015)

Bisschen kurzfristig, aber hat jemand Lust heute? – Feierabendrunde 18:15 Brauwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SEB92 (15. Juli 2015)

Heute pack ich net, morgen wär ich am Start.


----------



## herter (16. Juli 2015)

Moin, wir werden am Samstag um 8:00 von Norheim aus starten. wer lust hat...

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Na...2!3m1!1s0x47bdf9b9f760b397:0x1f50ff9c35247af8

gruß jörg


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Juli 2015)

@herter. Danke für die Info. Schaff ich leider nicht.


----------



## herter (17. Juli 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> @herter. Danke für die Info. Schaff ich leider nicht.



nächstes mal...


----------



## Ole_P (17. Juli 2015)

08.00 h ist stramm. Muss schaun, ob ich das schaffe. Wenn da dann da


----------



## herter (18. Juli 2015)

Ole_P schrieb:


> 08.00 h ist stramm. Muss schaun, ob ich das schaffe. Wenn da dann da



Hi Ole, schade, hat scheinbar nicht gepasst, werde kommenden Donnerstag erst wieder zum fahren kommen...


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Juli 2015)

@herter: Hatte eigentlich geplant, am Mittwoch mal wieder zu biken, aber Donnerstag würde mir auch passen (wenns nicht wieder um 8:00 früh ist. So ab 16:00 Uhr, Ende offen, wär ideal ). Also sollte das Angebot noch stehen, bin ich gern dabei. Und falls ich  konditionell/technisch nicht mitkommen sollte, keine Sorge, kenn mich inzwischen so gut aus, daß ich immer auch allein nach Hause finde .


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Juli 2015)

Moin,

werde so gegen 15:30 Uhr hier nochmal vorbeischauen. Sollte sich nichts getan haben, bin ich so ab 17:00 Richtung Gans-Altenbaumburg-Feilbingert-Rotenfels unterwegs (Länge und Streckenführung entscheide ich während der Tour je nach Lust und Kondition) und werde am Brauwerk um 17:00 Uhr nen kurzen Stop einlegen (Erkennungszeichen: Alter Sack mit orangefarbenem Rucksack und weißem Bergamont Contrail Bike), für den Fall, daß jemand mitfahren will. Alternativ ist ein Anruf oder SMS-Kontakt jederzeit willkommen (0173-6148700).


----------



## Thomas (29. Juli 2015)

Sommerloch in Bad Kreuznach? 
Man (= FDP in Bad Kreuznach) möchte das Salinental verkehrsfrei bekommen und statt dessen eine Umgehungsstrasse in Verlängerung der Panzerstrasse anlegen, die in Altenbamberg auf die B48 mündet - also durch den Kreuznacher Stadtwald und Spreitel. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/somm...umgehung-durch-stadtwald-und-spreitel.762110/


----------



## Ole_P (29. Juli 2015)

Die Partei weiß halt wie man systematisch Wähler verkrault


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ist der Trail an der Gans runter noch gesperrt? Da wäre ein Stück Hang abgerutscht.
Best...
Phil


----------



## Ole_P (30. Juli 2015)

Dort gab es einen heftigen Steinschlag. Ich war kurz nach dem Abgang dort unterwegs. Die Sperrung dürfte länger dauern, da zunächst nach der Ursache gesucht werden soll.


----------



## mophi (30. Juli 2015)

Okay, danke. Dann werden wir den Trail wohl leider auslassen müssen :-(


----------



## herter (12. August 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> @herter: Hatte eigentlich geplant, am Mittwoch mal wieder zu biken, aber Donnerstag würde mir auch passen (wenns nicht wieder um 8:00 früh ist. So ab 16:00 Uhr, Ende offen, wär ideal ). Also sollte das Angebot noch stehen, bin ich gern dabei. Und falls ich  konditionell/technisch nicht mitkommen sollte, keine Sorge, kenn mich inzwischen so gut aus, daß ich immer auch allein nach Hause finde .




Hi, ich war mal 14 Tage im Urlaub 

Bin wieder da, nächste Woche könnte Mittwoch ev. klappen.


----------



## rhnordpool (12. August 2015)

herter schrieb:


> Hi, ich war mal 14 Tage im Urlaub


Versteh ich überhaupt nicht. Hab hier doch alles, was man für einen prima Urlaub braucht.
Bin aktuell aber mal wieder unter die Wanderer gegangen und lauf die diversen Trails ab. Gabel leckte und braucht Service. Hoffe aber, das Bike diese Woche zurückzubekommen, so daß das bei mir nächste Woche auch klappen könnte.


----------



## IvinoI (24. August 2015)

Hi zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach Bikern im Umkreis Bad Kreuznach, um ein paar Feierabendrunden bzw. kleine WE-Runden zu drehen. Ich selbst wohne seit einem Jahr in BK, bin 41 Jahre und fahre seit 25 Jahren MTB (damals noch mit Starrgabel und dem Motto: "Steal is Real" als Klein, GT und Marin angesagt waren). Meinen konditionellen Zustand würde ich als "mittel" bezeichnen -tja, ein paar Pfunde zu viel- Dank dem guten essen sowie dem leckern Wein in Bad Kreuznach und dem Feierabendbier im Brauwerk . Eine Zweitagestour mit 3000Hm stehe ich aber durch.........wie ihr am Avatar seht, fahre ich unter anderem ein E-MTB...macht Euch darüber keine Gedanken, das Ding fahre ich zu 90% ohne Antrieb...nur bei steilen Stichen muss ich- aufgrund von 1x10 - leider Unterstützung einschalten...dafür liegt das Ding satt auf dem Schotter.

Bei -Hardcore-Trails oder -Jumps-  geht mir meistens etwas etwas der Stift....bin da halt etwas langsamer

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand hier finden würde


Gruss Roger -IvinoI


----------



## rhnordpool (25. August 2015)

@IvinoI : Bin noch bis zum Wochenende außer Gefecht wegen Gabelreparatur, soll aber Freitagabend fertig werden. Mehr zu mir auf Seite 101, #2509 hier im Thread. Wenn Du uns nach Durchlesen noch ne Chance gibst, kannst Du ja mal Bescheid geben, wann Du so fahren wolltest. Bin übrigens ohne "e" unterwegs und bergauf eher langsam (das gleich ich dann bergab etwas aus ). Wohne übrigens nahe der Roseninsel in Bad Kreuznach und starte in der Regel von der Haustür in Richtung Gans oder Rotenfels.


----------



## IvinoI (27. August 2015)

Ja das ist fein.....wohne auch im Villenviertel hab gehört, dass sich Sonntagsmorgens immer die Biker an der Schirmbar treffen....wenn deine Gabel wieder i.o ist, können wir mal Runden drehen


----------



## rhnordpool (28. August 2015)

@IvinoI: Am Wochenende ist eher Autoausflug mit Ehegattin angesagt. Nachmittagstouren sind aber öfter drin. Kann ich aber immer nur sehr kurzfristig (am Vormittag) entscheiden und gebe dann aber hier Bescheid. Während der Woche kann ich öfter los, auch hier eher so ab 15:30/16:00 für Touren so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden. Früh morgens kriegst Du mich nicht aus den Federn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (31. August 2015)

Bike endlich wieder da. Ich plane heute ne lockere Runde. Und damit meine ich wirklich lockere ca. 20-35 km/400-700 hm je nach Routenwahl . Die Route ist verhandelbar. Startort auch, solange er im Umkreis von max. ca. 5 km vom  Bahnhof Bad Kreuznach liegt. Mmöchte mit Bike "anreisen". So ab 16:00 könnte ich starten, bin ab recht flexibel.
Falls jemand mitfahren will, bitte hier oder per Handy (0173 6148700) bis spätestens 15:00 Uhr melden.


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2015)

weiß einer von euch wie die planung auf der gans aussieht?

wir waren Anfang August da, wo es schon gesperrt war, aber sind verbotenerweise gefahren. Asche auf unser haupt

nun ist das aber sehr ehrgeizig gesperrt. und der bescheidene felskiesel liegt laut bootsanlegermann da immer noch rum. nichmal schwimmen durften wir in der Nahe. Schweinerei.

Sind dann die 1000 Stufen des Todes da runter. Das war eher unspaßig.

Immerhin hat der Altenbaumburgtrail entschädigt.


----------



## SEB92 (2. September 2015)

Der ist noch zu. Es sind wohl auch noch ein paar Felsen runtergekommen. Ich würde ihn nicht fahren ... gibt eh schönere Trails


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2015)

dann nenn mal ein paar  ich schließe mal aus deinem profilbild dass du der verrückte bist, der auf der altenbaumburgabfahrt mal eben ne flotte minute schneller is 

wir starten immer in norheim. rotenfels, runter nach kh, rauf zur gans von dort zur nahe und wieder hoch zur altenbaumburg, dort die abfahrt zum lidl und anschließend zum lemberg hoch.


----------



## Ole_P (2. September 2015)

HoChiMinh kennt ihr dann ja schon. Ansonsten Feuerstein, Barnie, Ringelnatter, Holy Trail, Premium oder Worldcup sehr zu empfehlen. Falls das nichts sagt sollten wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen ;-)


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2015)

ne das sagt mir in der tat nichts. 

gibt es dazu irgendwie gps material, oder grob wo das in kreuznach is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_P (2. September 2015)

Das ist nicht so leicht zu erklären. 
Ich poste wenn ich das nächste mal fahre.


----------



## IvinoI (2. September 2015)

Ich kenne die auch nicht......hoffe da braucht man kein Gravity-Bike. Lol


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2015)

Ole_P schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so leicht zu erklären.


Ist das schon die Antwort auf meine PN an Dich?
Falls Du Probleme hast, Insiderwissen weiterzugeben, ich kenne vermutlich die meisten Trails schon, nur die von Dir genannten Namen (siehe meine PN) sagen mir bisher nichts. Kann aber Trails beschreiben, die z.B. ganz am Anfang des Emil-Jakob-Wegs enden, oder parallel zum Ringelnattertrail laufen, oder in einer gängigen "Gratis-Onlinekarte" als Rabenfelstrail bezeichnet sind. Ich wüßte halt gern, wenn man sich ner Gruppe anschliessen möchte oder zu ner Mitfahrt eingeladen wird, worauf man sich da einläßt. Bin in nem Alter, wo man nicht mehr unbedingt mit höchster Risikostufe biken möchte


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. September 2015)

Ich denke da brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen, hier gibts nix mit Risiko!
Wollt so um vier halb fünf noch ne kleine Runde drehen wenn jemand bock hat!


----------



## Antlia (4. September 2015)

Ey, was kann man den besseres machen, als jemanden einfach einzuladen mitzufahren! 
Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht zu warten, würde ich sehr gerne auch mal mitkommen.


@rhnordpool: Die Trails in Kreuznach kennst du ja. Vom Anspruch her wird da wohl nichts kommen was du noch nicht gefahren bist, wenn du viel in KH fährst.
Außerdem wird dich dein Guide bestimmt vorwarnen, was dich auf dem jeweiligen Trail erwartet.
Ansonsten muss man halt, wenn man auf Sicht fährt das erste Mal langsam machen und bestimmt nicht gleich auf volles Risiko fahren - egal welches Alter.

Unter der Woche gegen 18:00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit für eine Runde. Viel bekommt man da aber nicht mehr hin, bis es dunkel wird.
Ansonsten halt Wochenende.

@rhnordpool: wenn du die Strecken vorher unbedingt nachfahren möchtest, kann ich dir Strava empfehlen. Bad Kreuznach ist absolut Strava verseucht! Du musst dann halt unterwegs schauen, wo der Einstieg zu dem jeweiligen Trail ist. Mithilfe der Namen von Ole müsstest du das bestimmt hinbekommen.
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/rhnordpool.276976/*


----------



## SEB92 (4. September 2015)

16:30 am Alpenverein


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2015)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Ich denke da brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen, hier gibts nix mit Risiko!


 Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren. Ich komm gerade von ner Runde mit Nachbar´s Junior zurück. Teil der Tour war der Holy Trail (verkehrt herum mit Treppen hoch schieben). Den fahr ich auch nicht jeden Tag runter (jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich solo unterwegs bin - in der Gruppe bin ich mutiger . Und leider muß ich noch einiges trainieren, damit ich mal das Hiterrad ordentlich versetzt kriege. Vorher macht der Ringelnattertrail auch keinen Spaß. Gibt also schon noch Einiges, was ich zwar kenne, aber noch lange nicht alles auch fahre.
@Antlia Danke für den Tip mit Strava.


----------



## bfri (23. Oktober 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die Locals, was die Gans so macht.  Ich bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich in Bad Kreuznach und wollte eine kleine Tour machen. 

Ist die Gans immer noch gesperrt und wenn ja, wo ist der problematische Teil? 

Es gibt ja noch den Alternativtrail, der den oberen Teil auslässt und auf der Hälfte raus kommt. Wenn es den noch gibt. Ist auch schon ein paar Monate her, dass ich den das letzte mal gefahren bin.

Falls jemand den aktuellen Stand kennt, freue ich mich über Feedback. Merci!


----------



## mophi (23. Oktober 2015)

@bfri ich war die Tage da, da war leider noch kein Durchkommen. Wo die problematische Stelle ist weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau. 
Bin dann die Treppen an der Ruine abgefahren. 
Best...
Phil


----------



## Anselmus (23. Oktober 2015)

Die Gans selbst ist nicht gesperrt, sondern der Trail der von dort in Serpentinen ins Huttental führt. Vor 2 Wochen war der noch gesperrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja die Schotterserpentinen meine ich. Weiß da einer wo die kritische Stelle ist? Noch im oberen Teil oder im unteren Teil im Wald?


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Oktober 2015)

@bfri: Die Gans ist nicht generell gesperrt. Alles (von oben gesehen) Richtung Bad Kreuznach/Brauwerk und Hüttental/Altenbaumburg ist frei. Einzige Ausnahme (jedenfalls bis letzte Woche): Der Trail, den Du meinst, ist immer noch gesperrt. Problem: Steinschlaggefährdung im Bereich, wo unten im Flachen das Stahlnetz gespannt ist. Dort hat ein ca. 2,50 m großer Brocken ins Netz eingeschlagen und vermutlich ist jetzt einiges locker im Fels. Kann Dir aber auch nicht genau sagen, ob der Großteil des Weges (im Hang) wirklich steinschlaggefährdet ist oder eigentlich nur das untere Flachstück entlang der Nahe. 
Danke übrigens für den Tip mit der Querung auf halber Höhe. Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Auf Google Maps deutlich zu erkennen. Ist mir beim Biken UND "Speed"-Walking in der Ecke noch nicht aufgefallen. Werd demnächst mal genauer hinschauen, ob ich den Einstieg finde


----------



## bfri (23. Oktober 2015)

@rhnordpool 
Danke für die ausführliche Info. Ja mit der Gans meine ich die Serpentinen zur Nahe bzw. zum Flößer runter. Wenn es im unteren Teil ist, dann hat es sich erledigt und ich lasse den Teil weg.

Wusste gar nicht, dass das auf Maps ist. Das sah mir nicht nach einem offiziellen Weg aus. Zumindest nicht im letzten Teil. Aber vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile geändert und irgendein MapMaker hat das bei Google Maps hinzugefügt. Ich war es nicht und hatte es auch nicht vor.


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Oktober 2015)

@bfri: Aktuelle Situation. Der Trail ist immer noch gesperrt (bin gerade vorbeigefahren). Ärgerlich, weil eigentlich der gesamte Weg runter ungefährliich ist und nur die letzten 100 m (da wo die Netze sind) wohl das einzige Problem sind (kann man vom Rotenfels ganz gut einsehen.). Der von Dir genannte (und in Maps eingetragene) Weg beginnend nahe der Sternwarte runter zur vorletzten Kehre des Trails (von oben gezählt) ist wohl noch in Teilen erkennbar, ich finde aber "oben" nur sehr verwilderte Wege/Pfade als mögliche Einstiege und kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß da noch jemand unterwegs ist (auch zufuß nicht). Ich werds mir aber bei Gelegenheit mal zufuß antun und schauen, was geht.


----------



## bfri (23. Oktober 2015)

@rhnordpool 
Da war jemand schnell unterwegs.  Wenn es ganz unten bei den Netzen ist, bringt es mir nicht viel, vor allem wenn man durch den Steinschlag vielleicht sogar gar nicht mehr vorbei kommt, ohne durch die Nahe zu schwimmen. Darauf will ich mich bei so einem Wetter jetzt nicht einlassen. 

Ich habe gerade bei mir mal geschaut und bin die Alternative letzte Weihnachten "abgejogged" (sagte ja, dass es ein paar Monate her ist) und im August am Einstieg vorbei gefahren. Mittlerweile ist der Trail auch auf OSM - wie ich gerade sehe (muss wohl mal wieder meine OpenMTBMap updaten). Habe gerade mal geschaut. Dort wurde er von einem User vor 3 Monaten mit dem Kommentar "neu gefunden" hinzugefügt, wobei die trail_visibility als "bad" klassifiziert wurde. Wobei so "bad" fand ich den Einstieg nicht. Im August war er noch deutlich sichtbar, wobei das immer subjektiv ist. Wenn man die Einstiege kennt, sind sie immer sichtbarer, als wenn man sie nicht kennt.


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Oktober 2015)

bfri schrieb:


> Wenn man die Einstiege kennt, sind sie immer sichtbarer, als wenn man sie nicht kennt.


Stimmt sicher, bin aber ganz gut im Kartenlesen und "Finden" und obwohl ich erst seit März in der Ecke wohne, kenne ich inzwischen deutlich mehr Trails als mein alteingesessener Nachbar-Bikekumpel. Was den gesuchten Trail anbelangt, ist sicher einfacher ihn "von unten" zu finden. Die Kurve, wo er abgeht ist ja nun wirkliich nicht schwer zu identifizieren. Aber soviele Möglichkeiten gibts oben nicht, und 3 wahrscheinliche Alternativen hab ich schon gesehen. Und die sehen aus, als wäre in diesem Jahr noch niemand da unterwegs gewesen. also richtig Spaß dürfte es nicht machen Im übrigen wäre ja die einzige "sichere" - aber auch nicht offizielle - Variante, den Ganstrail von oben bis zu besagter Kurve zu fahren und dann den gesuchten Trail wieder zurück Richtung Sternwarte. Da denke ich, gibts gegenüber am Rotenfels spannendere Alternativen, wenn Du´s gern felsig und gröber magst.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Oktober 2015)

Der gesuchte Trail macht berghoch keinen Spaß.
Bergab ist er okay.


----------



## bfri (23. Oktober 2015)

@Donnerbolzen @rhnordpool 
Nein bergauf fahre ich bzw. schiebe ich den definitiv nicht. Dazu gibt es genug andere interessante Sachen. Werde mal an der Altenbaumburg was ausprobieren. Nochmal danke, dass hier so schnell reagiert und Infos geteilt werden.


----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2015)

Den Eintrag hab ich gemacht im OSM.Der Einstieg ist Anfangs nett aber je weiter Du runter kommst desto weniger bleibt es ein Weg.Da müßten mal viele Leute durchrollen damit es auch ein Weg wird.
Dennoch bleibt das Problem des Felsen im Netz unten an der Fähre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dekatch (23. Oktober 2015)

die Strecken an der sternwarte sind richtig gefährlich. Selbst meine Hunde lasse ich da nicht einfach frei überall rumlaufen..  aber wenn ihr mir eine Route von kh tierheim nach Bad Münster, norheim, traisen geben könntet, wäre das nett. bin da per Google maps Navi einmal zu einer holzhütte und zurück zum tierheim geschickt worden (Google maps war in Richtung Bad Münster, von kh tierheim eingestellt)








ungefähr so ^-^. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja wegpunkte nennen


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Oktober 2015)

dekatch schrieb:


> die Strecken an der sternwarte sind richtig gefährlich. Selbst meine Hunde lasse ich da nicht einfach frei überall rumlaufen..


Wie meinst Du das? WennsErnst gemeint ist, kannst du´s mir bitte mal erläutern? Gern auch als PN. Versteh nicht wirklich, wo Dein Problem ist. 
Von der Sternwarte runter zur Fähre und/oder weiter zur Brücke beim Lidl gibts doch jede Menge breite Wege und Trails, die höchstens stellenweise mal Richtung S1 gehen. Die schaff ja sogar ich als Ü60 mit 120er Fully ohne Probleme. Und jeder Hund sowieso.


----------



## dekatch (24. Oktober 2015)

ich meine die Strecken die am Hang entlang gehen. sind ein paar Wege, die führen an den hang ohne Abgrenzung


ausserdem meinte ich natürlich: "vereinzelte Strecken an der sternwarte und im wald entlang auf dem berg oben, sind riskant/gefährlich" 

meinte nicht alle.


----------



## dekatch (24. Oktober 2015)

dekatch schrieb:


> aber wenn ihr mir eine Route von kh tierheim nach Bad Münster, norheim, traisen geben könntet, wäre das nett.



Ach ja, die eingezeichneten waldwege auf der maps Grafik sind nicht so zu finden wie sie auf der karte angeblich sind, aber vielleicht ist ja jemand doch erfolgreich von rheingrafenstr. nach bad Münster durch den wald runter.


----------



## bfri (24. Oktober 2015)

So bin wieder geduscht von der 27km Tour zurück. Gans Serpentinen Trail ist noch voll gesperrt. Im August war da oben noch eine einfache Absperrung. Jetzt ist da mit Bauzaun alles professionell abgesperrt.
 

Die Alternative zu fahren bringt auch nix, da das Problem im unteren Teil ist. Ja, der Einstieg ist mit dem Laub nicht mehr ganz so deutlich zu erkennen. Wobei der obere Teil immer gut ging und es dann im unteren Teil vor allem dunkel und laubig wurde.


Ich bin dann zweimal zur Altenbaumburg, einmal über den Barney Geröllheimer und dann nochmal hoch und über die Lichtung beim Jägerstand über den Trail, der über den Kamm geht (kein Ahnung wie der heißt). Den kannte ich noch nicht und wollte ich mal ausprobieren. War lustig, da er sich zwischen den Büschen und Bäumen mit einigen Haken direkt zur Brücke schlägt.

Dann den HoChiMinh zur Klinik (wenn er so heißt) und durch Ebernburg hoch zum Birkerhof und über Norheim und Traisen zum Rotenfels und dann über den Rabenfelstrail zurück ins Salinental.

War schön.


----------



## filiale (24. Oktober 2015)

bfri schrieb:


> Ja, der Einstieg ist mit dem Laub nicht mehr ganz so deutlich zu erkennen. Wobei der obere Teil immer gut ging und es dann im unteren Teil vor allem dunkel und laubig wurde.



korrekt, das war auch meine Erkenntniss. Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall nicht gemacht, war lediglich die Umgehung zum Einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (26. Oktober 2015)

bfri schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Locals, was die Gans so macht.  Ich bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich in Bad Kreuznach und wollte eine kleine Tour machen.
> 
> Ist die Gans immer noch gesperrt und wenn ja, wo ist der problematische Teil?
> 
> ...




Hier mal ein aktueller Stand zur Gans...

http://www.bad-kreuznach.de/sv_bad_...n/Weg vom Huttental zur Gans bleibt gesperrt/


----------



## bfri (26. Oktober 2015)

@herter 
Danke, jetzt habe ich wenigstens ein Bild, wie es da unten aussieht. Ist doch ordentlich was ins Netz gegangen. Ich hoffe, sie machen ihn irgendwann wieder frei.


----------



## herter (27. Oktober 2015)

bfri schrieb:


> @herter
> Danke, jetzt habe ich wenigstens ein Bild, wie es da unten aussieht. Ist doch ordentlich was ins Netz gegangen. Ich hoffe, sie machen ihn irgendwann wieder frei.




das hier stand am 22.10. in der AZ

*RHEINGRAFENSTEIN Fußweg vom Huttental zur Gans soll wieder freigeräumt werden / Beirat prüft Varianten*

BAD MÜNSTER AM STEIN-EBERNBURG - Wenn Bad Münster am Stein-Ebernburg (BME) weiter am Tourismusmarkt mitspielen möchte, dürfen attraktive Wanderwege oder Angebote auf dem Gesundheitssektor nicht gekappt werden. Darin war sich der Ortsbeirat einig, als er sich in seiner Sitzung damit beschäftigte. Es ist zwar sicherlich Zufall, aber der Juli war ein schlechter Monat, der bei diesem Kapitel den Münsterern Schwierigkeiten bereitete: Ende Juli brach ein rund zwei Tonnen schwerer Fels aus dem Rheingrafenstein (AZ berichtete) und krachte in den Steinschlagschutz oberhalb der Nahe, was dieser natürlich nicht verkraftete und was zur Folge hatte, dass dieser Weg zur Gans gesperrt und nach einem zweiten Felsabgang verrammelt wurde. 

Der Fußweg vom Huttental zur Gans zählt nicht zu den Hauptwanderwegen, wie Ortsvorsteherin Dr. Bettina Mackeprang ausführte. „Aber er ist einer der schönsten Wanderwege. Das ist Fakt.“ Daran ließ SPD-Sprecher Erich Menger überhaupt keinen Zweifel. Auch Michael Dal Magro (CDU) schwärmte von dem „fantastischen Panorama“. Außerdem sei diese Route auch ein wichtiger Zuweg.

Nutzungsrecht für Weg

Zwar befinden sich die Wegfläche und der Hang, aus dem die Mammutbrocken flogen, im Eigentum der Fürst Salm-Salmschen Rentei Anhalt, 1962 wurde in einem Vertrag aber geregelt, dass BME diesen Weg nutzen kann, dafür aber die Unterhaltung einschließlich Sicherungsmaßnahmen auf eigene Kosten übernimmt. Als Rechtsnachfolgerin ist nun die Stadt Bad Kreuznach am Zuge.

Die Verwaltung hatte drei Varianten von neuen Schutzanlagen erarbeitet, deren Umsetzung zwischen 145 000 und 180 000 Euro kosten würde. Hinzu kommen Kosten von zirka 36 000 Euro für die Felsberäumung des Hangs, um in den kommenden zwei Jahren einen solchen Schadensfall mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen zu können. „Ein optimaler Schutz ist bei allen drei Varianten nicht gegeben“, erklärte Dr. Mackeprang. Einhellig sprach sich der Beirat dafür aus, den Wanderweg wieder herzustellen. Die günstigste Variante überließ er der zuständigen Fachabteilung.

Außerdem soll die Verwaltung die Zuschussmöglichkeiten einschließlich die von der Stiftung Rheingrafenstein überprüfen. Im aktuellen Nachtragshaushalt 2015 sind 80 000 Euro für eine neue Schutzanlage eingestellt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich da was tut, schließlich will der Nachtragshaushalt ausgegeben werden.
Hoffentlich entschärft man den Weg nicht so arg...


----------



## bfri (27. Oktober 2015)

@herter 
Was willst du im unteren Teil entschärfen? Da geht der Weg ja ohnehin nur noch parallel zur Nahe entlang. Und der Felsbrocken ist aus dem Feld rausgebrochen und nicht dort, wo die Serpentinen sind.  

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass man die nächsten 5 Jahre diskutiert, welche Variante ausgewählt wird.


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Oktober 2015)

@bfri : Danke für das Foto vom Einstieg in "Deinen" Trail. Die Stelle kenn ich. War eine von 2 Alternativen, wo ich den Einstieg vermutet habe.


----------



## herter (3. November 2015)

bfri schrieb:


> @herter
> Was willst du im unteren Teil entschärfen? Da geht der Weg ja ohnehin nur noch parallel zur Nahe entlang. Und der Felsbrocken ist aus dem Feld rausgebrochen und nicht dort, wo die Serpentinen sind.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass man die nächsten 5 Jahre diskutiert, welche Variante ausgewählt wird.




mit entschärfen meinte ich Geröllfelder wegräumen und den Weg und die Hänge glattbügeln...


----------



## Sandy UK (5. November 2015)

> @rhnordpool:  Bad Kreuznach ist absolut Strava verseucht!



Wir sind aber auch schlimmer Finger!


----------



## herter (17. November 2015)

Hi, weiß jemand wie der HoChiMinh momentan zu fahren ist?

Umgestürzte bäume, etc...


----------



## Thomas (17. November 2015)

Ich war heute auf dem Kuhberg unterwegs, bis auf viel Laub auf den Trails war alles normal


----------



## herter (17. November 2015)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf dem Kuhberg unterwegs, bis auf viel Laub auf den Trails war alles normal


merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (1. Dezember 2015)

nur mal so zur info, 
bin am samstag berger pfad gefahren, das war nicht witzig (zumindest für mich).
viel zu viel laub, sehr rutschig, null gripp beim anbremsen,...


----------



## RockFox (1. Dezember 2015)

Berger-Pfad?
Meinst du Birkerhof?


----------



## herter (1. Dezember 2015)

einheimische sagen auch berjerpaad 

ja, meinte birker hof


----------



## bfri (1. Dezember 2015)

Aaaaah, Birker Hof. Damit können auch nicht Einheimische was mit anfangen. Danke. 

Ich habe sowieso das Gefühl, dass der sich über die Jahre etwas ausgewaschen  hat.


----------



## herter (19. Dezember 2015)

Tach. Gibt's was neues von der Gans?
War jemand mal am Einstieg? Iss der trail noch gesperrt?


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Dezember 2015)

Scheint ja nicht nur hier im Thread nix los zu sein.
Vor ca. 10 Tagen war ich das letzte Mal oben. Da war der Einstieg noch gesperrt.
Und wenn ich die Story richtig in Einnerung habe, wird das auch noch ne einige Monate dauern, bis der Weg wieder frei ist, da man doch ziemlich aufwändig checken muß, wo eventuell noch loses Gestein ist. Ob das vor Wintereinbruch gemacht wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Besser im Frühjahr, weil Eis im Winter eventuell weitere Felsen lockert und man das erst im Frühjahr checken kann.


----------



## ChrisK (26. Dezember 2015)

Kannst die Gans runter fahren, musst halt am Zaun vorbei. Stellenweise viel Schotter und und hängt halt das Steinchen im Fangnetz.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Januar 2016)

Gesundes Neues!
Nach 6 Wochen Pause+zuviel Essen möchte ich am Samstag, 9.1.16, 10:00 (kann auch etwas früher sein) erstmals wieder los.
Gedacht ist ne CC-Strasse-Forstwege-Tour (also kaum oder keine Trails). Grobe Richtung ist Brauwerk - Straße zum Rotenfels - Traisen - Nördliche Weinberge entlang der Nahe nach Waldböckelheim - Bockenau und zurück entlang oder auf Kleinbahn-Rundweg (je nachdem, wies konditionell klappt). Alles WIRKLICH gemütlich ohne Streß und immer wieder mal Pausen wegen Wegsuche (zwischen Waldböckelheim und Bockenau wollte ich via Leosruh fahren (kenn ich aber noch nicht.). Angedacht sind so 40-45 km und 500-700 hm.
Bin da aber (nach unten) flexibel und mach mich jetzt gleich mal so an ne genauere Wegeplanung.

Falls jemand Lust hat, bitte PN oder Anruf/SMS an 0173-6148700 bis morgen früh, spätestens 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## Sandy UK (8. Januar 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Gedacht ist ne CC-Strasse-Forstwege-Tour (also kaum oder keine Trails).
> Angedacht sind so 40-45 km und 500-700 hm.



Wer macht den sowas? Pfui!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Januar 2016)

Stimmt,
so etwas macht man ( Mann) nicht


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Januar 2016)

Schön, daß es noch Leben im Thread gibt, auch wenns offensichtlich nicht so ganz "meine Fraktion" ist 
Soll aber ja Leute geben, die nicht immer nur Lust auf Bergab-Trial, Speed und Shreddern haben.
Und sooo viele traillastige Tourenmöglichkeiten außerhalb von Gans - Rotenfels - Lemberg scheints mir ja auch nicht zu geben - speziell, wenn Hinterradversetzen, Federweg und Alter des Bikers gewisse Grenzen setzen 

Aber für Tips so von der Qualität des Ho-Tschi-Minh bin ich immer dankbar. Sollten aber von KH aus mit Bike erreichbar sein. Hab (noch) keine Lust, mit dem Auto zum Biken zu fahren.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Januar 2016)

Nur bergab heizten funktioniert ohne Lift bzw. Shuttle Service nicht.
Somit muss man sich um KH alle
Abfahrtsmeter erarbeiten.
Nach der Mühe berghoch, sollte die Abfahrt einen dafür belohnen.
Ich bin mittlerweile 50 
Kann kein Hinterrad versetzen
Spaß habe ich trotzdem beim Biken.
Vielleicht sind wir morgen sogar vor Ort.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Januar 2016)

@Donnerbolzen
Mit 150 mm Federweg würd ich auch anders bergab fahren als mit meinen 120 mm - zumal bei dem aktuell vielen Laub in den Trails und den nassen Wurzeln. Aber jeder wie er mag. Ich hätte aber wenig Spaß z.B. am Ringelnattertrail, solange Hinterradversetzen nicht geht. Und ich merke, daß ich heute auch vorsichtiger bin, was "Herausforderungen" anbelangt, wenn ich SOLO unterwegs bin.
Wirst Du vielleicht auch merken, wenn Du die nächste Altersgruppe (60+) mal erreichst.
Im Übrigen reizt´s halt momentan mehr, mal wieder "mit Aussicht" zu biken und generell neue Strecken zu finden - und trotzdem meine HM zusammenzukriegen.
Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal gelegentlich auf Gans oder Rotenfels. Bin vermutlich leicht zu erkennen: Gibt ja wahrscheinlich nicht so viele alte Säcke wie mich mit orangenem Rucksack und weißem Fully. Würd mich freuen.

Was morgen anbelangt, so werd ich entweder 40 km und 700 hm oder 48 km und 1100 hm angehen. Entschieden wird in Bockenau.

Und was Deine "50 " anbelangt: Nur nicht frustrieren lassen. Bin jetzt 64, immer noch ohne "E" unterwegs und hab meine erste Transalp mit 59 gemacht (und das war nicht die Via Claudia Trekkingradroute).


----------



## Sandy UK (9. Januar 2016)

@rhnordpool 
Hast natürlich recht, jedem das seine so wie es am liebsten ist. Für mich hörte sich deine "Einladung" nur sowas von unattraktiv an das ich mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen konnte.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Januar 2016)

@Sandy UK No problem. Aber danke für die nette Erklärung. Wenn ich so in anderen Threads mitlese, hätts ja auch leicht zum Shitstorm ausarten können 
Ich habs aber bewußt so geschrieben, weils für Trailliebhaber sicher die falsche Tour gewesen wär und für echte CC-Cracks bin ich zu langsam (und zu faul, um mal systematisch zu trainieren). Da hätten wir wahrscheinlich alle keinen Spaß gehabt. 
Gibt halt Zeiten, wo ich auch gern Trails fahre. Aber dann muß ich mich aufs Fahren konzentrieren und hab nich viel von der Landschaft. Und dann so Zeiten, wo´s darum geht, neue Ecken zu entdecken und die echt abwechslungsreiche Landschaft zu geniessen (wohne noch kein Jahr in KH). Das sind dann so die Panoramatouren wie für heute angedacht.
Irgendwann werd ich dann wohl auch mal wieder das Bike ins Auto packen und Richtung Bingen/Stromberg/Donnersberg/Pfalz planen. Aber aktuell will ich von zuhause aus auf dem Bike los (hab nur 500 m zum Brauwerk).

Bis demnächst mal irgendwo im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. Januar 2016)

Hi @all,
wie sind denn die Wege derzeit? Lohnt sich ein Ausflug nach Kreuznach am Samstag? Es ist schon lange her, daß ich in der ecke gefahren bin. Sind die Trails so matschig wie im Rheingau oder so schön zu fahren wir Pfälzerwald?


----------



## herter (28. Januar 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> wie sind denn die Wege derzeit? Lohnt sich ein Ausflug nach Kreuznach am Samstag? Es ist schon lange her, daß ich in der ecke gefahren bin. Sind die Trails so matschig wie im Rheingau oder so schön zu fahren wir Pfälzerwald?




da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal mit ner frage an. 

Wie ist denn berjer paad (birker hof) momentan zu fahren, war da jemand in letzter zeit???

gruß herter


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Januar 2016)

Der Birkerpfad besteht immoment größtenteils aus Matsch! 
Lässt sich zwar noch gut fahren ist aber schon ganz schön in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden!
Deshalb waer es vielleicht nicht schlecht ihn bei der momentanen Witterung auszulassen!


----------



## herter (28. Januar 2016)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Der Birkerpfad besteht immoment größtenteils aus Matsch!
> Lässt sich zwar noch gut fahren ist aber schon ganz schön in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden!
> Deshalb waer es vielleicht nicht schlecht ihn bei der momentanen Witterung auszulassen!




merci, haste bock morgen ...


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Januar 2016)

Evtl. Mach es mal Wetter und Feierabend abhängig 
Wann wolltest du denn?


----------



## herter (28. Januar 2016)

14:30 abfahrt in hargesheim / lohrer mühle


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Januar 2016)

Geb morgen früh nochnal bescheid!


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Januar 2016)

@Bettina Alles fahrbar. Schattige Stellen und manche Forstwege durch Forstarbeiten noch etwas matschig aber meist gut (um)fahrbar.
In wenig gefahrenen Trails stellenweise noch recht viel Laub. Gut, wenn man weiß, wo die dicken Steine und Wurzeln so sind. Offen sichtbare Felsbrocken sind gut fahrbar.
Heute hats Spaß gemacht, und das Wetter morgen soll ja auch nicht so total schlecht werden.


----------



## Trekbiker (21. April 2016)

Moin moin,

bin übernächste Woche in der Gegend und suche Lokals die mit mir und meiner Freundin (XC-HT) ein paar Trails unsicher machen wollen.

Wenn die Runde noch steht sind wir gerne dabei.


----------



## Anselmus (21. April 2016)

Lässt sich bestimmt was machen... Wenn du willst kannst du mir mal deine Handy Nummer pnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

Ist die Gans wieder offen ? Wollte Morgen dort mal ne Runde drehen, mir aber sonst die 30km Anfahrt sparen.


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist die Gans wieder offen ? Wollte Morgen dort mal ne Runde drehen, mir aber sonst die 30km Anfahrt sparen.


Nein.
Warum ist dieser eine Trail "DAS" Kriterium?
Gibt doch einige ähnliche (leichtere und auch schwierigere) Trails in der Ecke, die immer ne Reise wert sind.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

es ist nicht DAS Kriterium, ich muß dann nur die Tour umplanen, wollte mir nur die Arbeit ersparen weil ich die Tour sonst 1:1 hätte wieder abfahren können und mich dort nicht soooo gut auskenne (war letztes Jahr im Juni zuletzt dort).


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Mai 2016)

Ins Hüttental runter gibts doch eigentlich nur 3 weitere Alternativen (die Treppen vom Rheingrafenstein ausgenommen).
Bin leider ziemlich schlecht mit Digitaliseren von Karten/Trails, sonst hätte ich Dir mal was per PN geschickt.
Kannst mir aber, wenn Du willst, Deine Handynummer + GPS-Track, den Du fahren willst, per PN senden, dann meld ich mich und ich erklär Dir die Varianten.
Im Übrigen, es gibt auch einzelne Biker, die die Sperre nicht stört. Muß jeder selber wissen. Der Trail an sich ist ja nicht "gefährdet".
Der Steinschlag war ja auf dem letzten flachen Stück wo das Sicherheitsnetz ist.

Ich will übrigens heute so gegen 15:00 (+/- 30 Min.) los Richtung Gans (Heimrunde, ca. 1,5-2,5 Stunden, je nach Lust + Kraft). Falls Du Zeit und Lust hast, zeige ich Dir die diversen Varianten. Treffpunkt wäre Brauwerk.
Werde aber nur dort warten, falls ich weiß, daß Du kommst (Anruf oder SMS an 0173 6148700)


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

Danke für Dein Angebot für die Tour Heute, aber normal reise ich mit dem Rad an, das wird zeitlich etwas knapp,  
Ich schicke Dir mal meine Tour als .gpx und screenshot. Danke Dir vorab


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Mai 2016)

Kein Problem.
Kannst Dich gern melden, wenn Du hier mal unterwegs sein willst und Dir der Sinn nach Neuem steht. Auch, wenn ich nicht alles selber fahre, kenn ich doch die meisten Ecken ganz gut und kann Dir die Möglichkeiten zeigen (egal ob Trails oder "Panorama"-CC-Touren oder Kombis davon). Muß ja auch nicht immer ne komplette gemeinsame Tour sein (ich vermute, wenn Du aus der Wiesbadener Ecke mit dem Bike hierher kommst, daß Deine Fitness in ner anderen Liga als meine ist. Ich fahr meist so Trails 1,5 Std. 20 km, 400-600 hm oder längere Trail-CC-Kombis so 700-1000 hm /35 - 45 km so um die 3-3,5 Std.).
Ich kann meine Arbeitszeit ziemlich frei wählen und bin selber während der Woche 1-2 x meist so ab 14/15 Uhr unterwegs, am Wochenende dann mal die längere Tour. Kann mich also recht kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

Das klingt doch gut, ich kann mich Nachmittags immer mal losreißen. Flowige trails sind perfekt 
Die Tour Morgen wird, Du ahnst es, "geringfügig" länger, liegt so bei 90 km und 1800Hm 
Ein wenig bummeln ist auch mal schön und entspannend, da melde ich mich bei Dir


----------



## DidiMueller (14. Juni 2016)

Wir sind eine Gruppe von 6 MTB lern und wollen am 14.07.- 17. 07. 2016 auf dem Campingplatz übernachten und suchen noch 2 1/2 Tages Touren . 1 Tour soll der Schatz im Silbersee sein und den Rest suchen wir noch. Könnt ihr uns da  da behilflich sein ?


Gruß Didi


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Juni 2016)

@DidiMueller 
Bist Du sicher, daß Du hier in Bad Kreuznach richtig bist: Habe von ner "Schatz im Silbersee" Tour bisher nur im Sauerland gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (14. Juni 2016)

Aufm Lemberg gibt's auch nen Silbersee


----------



## bfri (14. Juni 2016)

Kannst ne Tour von Kreuznach hoch zur Gans machen (Serpentinen runter zur Nahe sind sicher noch gesperrt), über Altenbaumburg, Ebernburg, Silbersee, Lemberg, Serpentinen, Birkerhof, Norheim, Traisen, Rotenfels und wieder zurück nach Bad Kreuznach. 
Je nach technischem Anspruch kann man zur Altenbaumburg und vom Rotenfels den einen oder anderen Trail nehmen oder auch weglassen. 
Einkehren kann man am Lemberg oder Birkerhof. 
So würde ich grob fahren, wenn ich mal die Zeit für eine Tagestour in Bad Kreuznach hätte. 

Die Locals können dir da sicher detailliertere Tipps geben, je nach Anspruch. 

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis dahin keine Fluten mehr.


----------



## DidiMueller (16. Juni 2016)

Danke erst einmal im Moment bin ich 3 wochen im Schwarzwald Beruflich


----------



## DidiMueller (7. Juli 2016)

So jetzt bin ich wieder daheim. Und die Tour wird jetzt geplant.


----------



## Ripman (8. Juli 2016)

@DidiMueller: schau mal hier: http://goo.gl/o9Rym8 hier ist auch der Silbersee dabei. Der Verlauf von der Gans runter ist aber wie gesagt aktuell gesperrt, da musst Du mal schauen, wie Du hier eine Umfahrung bastelst.


----------



## DidiMueller (8. Juli 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Sind sie aus der Ecke? Meine Tochter hat 10 Jahre in Kostheim gewohnt und da gibt es doch den MTB club Beinhart oder? Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (8. Juli 2016)

Ich wohne in Mainz und bin einer der Guides des Clubs. Bad Kreuznach wird von uns auch gerne "unsicher" gemacht.


----------



## DidiMueller (11. Juli 2016)

Der Club Beinhart hat ja am 11.06.2016 eine Tour in Bad Kreuznach geplant hat diese Stattgefunden? Bist du Repman mitgefahren.?
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## DidiMueller (11. Juli 2016)

Was bedeutet BK  Enduro Tour? mit Bahnhof.


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juli 2016)

Klingt nach Bad Kreuznach Enduro Tour


----------



## Ripman (12. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt. Bahnhof deswegen, weil ich mal mit Gästen dort startete, statt wie üblich im Salinental. 
Die Tour wurde vom Kollegen Phil geplant und geführt, ich war dort nicht dabei.


----------



## DidiMueller (12. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe ich habe auf Gpsies die Touren von dir runtergeladen danke
Gruß Dietmar   Wir freuen uns alle schon auf das Wochenende.


----------



## Ripman (12. Juli 2016)

Viel Spaß,

ist ne sehr schöne Gegend zum Biken.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## DidiMueller (18. Juli 2016)

Die Tour von dir  "ripmann" war super . An der Gans sind wir hintenrum gefahren, und dann nach Altenbamberg rüber. war sehr schön. Wir haben auf dem Campingplatz  Oberhausen übernachte.


----------



## Ripman (18. Juli 2016)

Na wunderbar, freut mich, dass es Euch dort gefallen hat.


----------



## SEB92 (9. August 2016)

Heute mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde? 18:00 Uhr Brauwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hey, hoffe ich bin hier richtig. 

Ich muss nächste Woche früh morgens was in Bad Kreuznach erledigen und wollte anschließend dort eine Runde drehen. Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps? 

Gruß Mike


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps?


Aber logo: Die Abfahrt von der Gans runter zur Fähre ist immer noch gesperrt.
Solltest Du eventuell Touren für CC, AM, Enduro oder DH gemeint haben mit mehr oder weniger Höhenmetern und Kilometern, kannst Du hier mal nachschauen: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren.html


----------



## madmike85 (3. Januar 2017)

Okay danke, ich schau mal


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo, kann mal bitte jemand was zur Schneelage in KH sagen? 
Hier in Wi liegt oben noch und die Hauptwege sind auch noch bedeckt oder vereist. 


Danke


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Februar 2017)

KH Trails sind frei von Schnee und Eis.


----------



## Ole_P (3. Februar 2017)

Das stimmt wohl -  dafür schön matschig ;-)


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Februar 2017)

Korrekt.
Aber nur auf den breiten Wegen.
Die Trails sind relativ trocken und super zu fahren.
Wir waren gestern dort


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank. 
Matsch is Wurscht.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Februar 2017)

Heute auf den KH Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2017)

Also Matsch kann man unterschiedlich definieren. Ich hab keinen gesehen. 

Mein Bike sieht aus wie vorher  
Also gleich dreckig


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Februar 2017)

Nu man nich übertreiben mit der Sauberkeit. Die Rotenfelstrails sind ja nen Tick felsiger als z.B. die Gans. Aber auch die Trails auf Gans und Spreit sind gut zu fahren, aber ganz ohne Matschstellen kommt man nicht davon.


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2017)

waren neulich mal wieder in eurem revier... immer wieder schön, auch wenn der zickzacktrail (k-berg) immer noch dicht ist...

... genau wie der biergarten vom brauwerk :-(


----------



## herter (10. Mai 2017)

Hi, wir waren gestern ein wenig spazieren.
Unter anderem Birkerpfad.
Dort ist eine ziemlich große Wildschweinrotte mit vielen Frischlingen unterwegs.
Wir wurden von der Muttersau verfolgt und mussten auf nen Felsen flüchten.
Also, bitte vorsichtig in diesem Bereich sein, oder schnell ;-)


----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2017)

Hiho! 
Ich bin gestern zwischen Wald-Idyll und Bismarkhütte auf einen mir noch nicht bekannten Trail gestoßen, der sich westwärts bewegt, den Ho-Chi-Minh kreuzt und sich wunderschön durch den Wald und über einen Grad bis zur Nahe runter zieht. Im obigen Teil schön flowig und im letzten Teil nach dem Grad recht steile Spitzkehren.

Gibt es den schon länger? 
Er ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen, aber ich komme auch immer nur alle paar Monate nach KH.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2017)

bfri schrieb:


> Gibt es den schon länger?


Knappes Jahr. Ist wohl wild angelegt, wie noch einige kürzere Trails und Abkürzungen, die man seit Jahresanfang so findet.
Find ich persönlich nicht gut. Ist immerhin Naturschutzgebiet, wo wir Biker bisher erstaunlicherweise keine Probleme mit den sonstigen "Nutzern" haben. Bin gespannt wie lange noch, wenn das so weitergeht.
Im Übrigen für Interessierte: Der Trail von der Gans runter zur Nahe, der wegen Steinschlag lange gesperrt war, ist wieder frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Knappes Jahr. Ist wohl wild angelegt, wie noch einige kürzere Trails und Abkürzungen, die man seit Jahresanfang so findet.
> Im Übrigen für Interessierte: Der Trail von der Gans runter zur Nahe, der wegen Steinschlag lange gesperrt war, ist wieder frei.


Danke. Ok, das erklärt, warum ich ihn noch nicht kannte, wenn ich nur jedes halbe Jahr mal hin komme.
Die Gans ist offiziell nur die obere Hälfte frei. Das Absperrgitter steht dann im zweiten Teil, wo es in den Wald geht (zumindest vor einer Woche noch). Man kann dann über einen ehemals (glaube ich) gezogenen Trail wieder durch den Wald hoch laufen, der jetzt offiziell beschildert ist. Aber praktisch lässt er sich komplett bis unten durch fahren, da an beiden Enden Umfahrungen existieren. Der Felsbrocken hängt allerdings noch immer unten im Netz.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2017)

@bfri. Danke für die Info bzgl. Gans. Da macht der Trail ja weiterhin nur Sinn, wenn man "illegal" durchfährt. Den Trail wieder hoch schieben würd ich mir jedenfalls nicht antun. 
Ist aber auch für die Wanderer doof, wenn sie erst ziemlich weit unten feststellen dürfen, daß sie nicht auf dem normalen Weg zur Fähre kommen und quasi wieder hoch zur Gans müssen. Tolle Leistung der Touristiker. Übrigens ist der kleine Verbindungstrail von der Gans zum Rheingrafenstein (an dem auch der von Dir genannte "gezogene Trail" rauskommt) jetzt offiziell als Wanderweg ausgeschildert. Der Ho-Tschi-minh (oder Uhuweg) ist sogar Teil von zwei Wanderrouten.
Vielleicht bin ich ja zu mißtrauisch, aber seit ich hörte, daß die Touristiker aktuell wieder die Idee *einer* ausgeschilderten Mountainbikestrecke ausgraben, frag ich mich, wie lange das entspannte Biken bei uns noch gut gehen wird.


----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2017)

@rhnordpool 
Ja, das stimmt. Wobei das Verbot vermutlich vor allem versicherungstechnische Aspekte hat. Wie gesagt, unten hängt immer noch der eine Felsbrocken im Netz wie er vor 2 oder 3 Jahren da runter gepurzelt ist. Es sieht nicht so aus, als kommt da wöchentlich was runter. Aber jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dass er sich theoretisch in Lebensgefahr begibt. 

Ich war auch erstaunt, wie viele neue Wanderplaketten an den Bäumen klebten. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Verbindungstrail jemals offiziell war. Zumindest baut man auf offiziellen Wegen keinen Kicker über einen umgefallenen Baumstamm.  Aber nun ist das eine offizieller Teil der Aktiv Route oder wie immer sie auch heißt. 

Zum Fahren bietet sich wie du schon sagtest, nur die bergab Richtung an. Sowohl der Verbindungstrail als auch die oberen Gans Serpentinen machen sicher keinen Spaß hoch zu schieben.


----------



## Specialexed (27. Juni 2017)

Ich bin den Zick Zack, zur Gans hoch, vor ein paar Wochen gefahren.
Das geht auch.
Der obere Teil is aber nicht ganz ohne.
Da muss man ein paar mal absteigen.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2017)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Ich bin den Zick Zack, zur Gans hoch, vor ein paar Wochen gefahren.
> Das geht auch.



Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Ich dachte, das wär nur was für E-Biker


----------



## Specialexed (27. Juni 2017)

Ok, bevor ich mit dem E-Bike hochfahren würde, würde ich lieber mein MTB hoch schieben.


----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2017)

Klar, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. 

Den Verbindungstrail kann man theoretisch auch hoch fahren. Man muss dann aber mehrfach absteigen. Daher für mich jetzt nicht so reizvoll.


----------



## herter (14. Juli 2017)

Hi, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich mich leider von meinem DDU trennen.

Anbei, einige Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Gruß herter


----------



## Wassertrinker (5. August 2017)

Wie sieht es denn mit Sturmschäden zur Zeit aus auf den Trails? Letzte Woche hat es ja gut gestürmt.


----------



## smutje74 (8. August 2017)

Hält sich in Grenzen, ist eigentlich alles gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (15. August 2017)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Hält sich in Grenzen, ist eigentlich alles gut fahrbar.



Danke, kann ich jetzt auch bestätigen.


----------



## Adra (19. Dezember 2017)

Am 21.12.17 gibt es eine Runde. Treffpunkt ist 18.35 Uhr am Brauhaus. Fahrzeit ca. 1 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Bettina (27. Mai 2018)

Wir wollten heute eine nette Runde drehen. Aber von der Gans runter ist alles voll mit Eichenprozessionsspinnern.  Übelst.
Die Eichen sind schon kahl... weiträumig meiden am besten.


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. Mai 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis @Bettina


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Mai 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Aber von der Gans runter ist alles voll mit Eichenprozessionsspinnern.


Meinst Du den Emil-Jakobs-Weg bzw. wohin runter bist Du von der Gans (Brauwerk, einen der 2 Trails Richtung Hüttental, oder ...)?


----------



## Bettina (27. Mai 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Emil-Jakobs-Weg bzw. wohin runter bist Du von der Gans (Brauwerk, einen der 2 Trails Richtung Hüttental, oder ...)?


Der felsige Trail der fast direkt am Aussichtspunkt runter geht.  Ein paar Serpentinen und Felsen und dann kommen die nun kahlen Eichen.

Mich gruselt und juckt es noch immer :/


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Mai 2018)

Ich vermute, Du meinst den, der im unteren Teil eigentlich gesperrt ist und an der Fähre rauskommt.


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2018)

Sperrung ist doch aufgehoben worden (oder wieder neu)?

Grüße


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Mai 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sperrung ist doch aufgehoben worden (oder wieder neu)?


Mein letzter Stand der Dinge (bin zufuß im Februar das letzte Mal von der Gans da runter): Oben freigegeben und neu ausgeschildert. Aber: Bei der letzten Rechtskurve unten gesperrt und die Beschilderung geht den steilen Trail rauf, der dort von der Gans runterkommt. Völlig blödsinniger Weg für Wanderer genauso wie für Biker, es sei denn, Du fährst gern den steilen Trail durch den Wald runter und dann den felsigen Serpentinenweg wieder hoch.
Ich denke, wenn der Weg offiziell wieder frei wär runter zur Fähre, hätt ichs in unseren Käseblättchen mitbekommen. Ist ja einer der beliebtesten Wanderwege gewesen.
Man kann natürlich - auf eigenes Risiko - den gesperrten Teil fahren (riskant sind ja nur die letzten flachen Meter bei den Fangnetzen direkt unter dem Rheingrafenstein). Machen wohl auch einige inzwischen.

Wenn @Bettina diesen Trail runter zur Fähre gefahren ist, müßte sie ja aktuell wissen, ob da noch gesperrt ist oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2018)

Ich war vor vier Wochen dort, keine Schilder (oder entfernt/zerstört?).

Danke für die Info, immer gut zu wissen


----------



## Bettina (27. Mai 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Du meinst den, der im unteren Teil eigentlich gesperrt ist und an der Fähre rauskommt.


Ja, der Weg ist es. Er ist immer noch unten gesperrt.
Wir sind um den Viechern zu entkommen so flink es ging den waldigen Weg hoch, denn der gesperrte Weg hätte wieder zu den Eichen geführt, die Buchen erschienen uns besser. Aber an rauffahren war eher nicht zu denken 
Oben hatte dran gestanden, dass auf ausgeschilderten Wegen alles frei ist. Schilder wegen der Eichenspinner gab's auch erst später...


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Mai 2018)

@Bettina Danke für Klärung. Da kann man sich den Weg auf Dauer leider schenken, wenn man "legal" bleiben will.
Meines Wissens soll ein Gutachten zur Klärung der Sicherheitsfrage ca. 600.000 € kosten. Da kanns schon mal passieren, daß ne klamme Stadt wie Bad Kreuznach auf solche "Premium"lösungen kommt. Möchte nicht wissen, wie manche Wanderer reagieren, wenn sie merken, wo sie am Ende wieder rauskommen.
Den Weg in umgekehrter Reihenfolge fahren, macht auch nicht allzuviel Sinn: Runter gehts steil und schnell und hoch holprig, (grob)schottrig langsam. Da gibts bessere Routen in der Nähe.


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Mai 2018)

Ich war vor 2-3 Wochen auf der Gans. Da standen oben am Serpentinen Weg Schilder wegen Sperrung. 

Ich seh es genau so wie @rhnordpool : den Weg kann man sich schenken. Gerade weil es eine Menge guter Alternativen gibt.


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Mai 2018)

Hab mirs heute nochmal angeschaut. Wassertrinker hat Recht. Sieht alles nach ner Dauerlösung aus.
Schade. Den größten und spannendsten Teil des Trails kann man ja offiziell fahren. Nur machts keinen Sinn, wenn man legal bleiben will. Dann besser gleich rüber zum Rotenfels und z.b. den Panoramaweg mit der Alubrücke nach Bad Münster am Stein fahren. Hat ähnlichen Charakter und mehr Spitzkehren.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
wie sieht es denn derzeit mit Eichenprozessionsspinnern am Kuhberf aus?
Weiß jemand was? Vor allem zwischen Altenbaumburg und Rheingrafenstein würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (3. Juni 2018)

Ich war gerade eine Runde joggen. Im Wald ist es ja einigermaßen ok. Aber die Serpentinen runter von der Gans sind kahl. Die Eichen sehen aus wie im Frühjahr oder Spätherbst. Da ist nix mehr dran und die Spinner seilen sich von den Bäumen ab, um den nächsten Baum anzugehen. Beim Hochjoggen musste ich Slalom laufen, um den abseilenden Raupen auszuweichen.


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juni 2018)

Kann sein, daß AKTUELL der Hang von der Gans runter zur Nahe betroffen ist. Hatte Bettina ja auch schon geschrieben.
Insgesamt auch gur möglich, daß Wanderer und Läufer mehr sehen als Biker. Auf meinen diversen Hausrunden an Gans und rüber Richtung Altenbaumburg (heute auch Rotenfels) hab ich nur einzelne Raupen mal im Vorbeifahren an Bäumen hängen sehen. Viele Eichen sehen auch noch sehr grün aus. Das hb ih auch schon deultich shclimmer in Erinnerung. Mir sind auch noch keine der sonst üblichen Warn-Hinweisschilder aufgefallen. Also aktuell würd ich sagen, alles, was man so üblicherweise an der Gans und Richtung Altenbaumburg an Trails fahren kann ist unproblematisch. Keine Ahnung allerdings, wie schnell sich das ändern kann.


----------



## bfri (3. Juni 2018)

Das schrieb ich ja. Die Serpentinen runter zur Nahe sind eh uninteressant, wenn man sich an die Absperrung im unteren Teil hält und dann durch den Wald wieder hoch pedalieren muss.


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juni 2018)

bfri schrieb:


> und dann durch den Wald wieder hoch *pedalieren *muss


Mach den Ortsfremden hier bitte keine falschen Versprechungen. Da mußte schon ein e-MTB haben, um da hoch zu fahren 
Ich würd sagen, da ist schieben das Mittel der Wahl. Wenn Du´s ohne "e" wirklich fährst, mach mal ein Video, damit ichs glaub. Du hättest meinen vollsten Respekt.


----------



## bfri (4. Juni 2018)

Ok. Hoch fahren oder schieben, wie auch immer. Es spielt eh keine Rolle, da (meiner Meinung nach) beide Teilstücke nur bergab mit dem MTB interessant sind.


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Juni 2018)

bfri schrieb:


> beide Teilstücke nur bergab mit dem MTB interessant sind.


So isses. Legal bleiben und sein lassen oder 100 m schwer einschätzbares Risiko eingehen (bei den Fangzäunen), ist wohl eher die Frage.


----------



## foreigner (4. Juni 2018)

Okay, danke für die Lageberichte. Dann kann man ja ohne Probleme dort fahren gehen.


----------



## rhnordpool (10. Juni 2018)

Aktuell: Die Prozezzionsspinner werden mehr und fetter. Auch am Rotenfels. Nester in Bäumen hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Aber oben auf der Gans am Aussichtspunkt krabbeln sie schon am Geländer und am Rotenfels überfährt man sie, wenn man von Traisen die Straße hoch fährt. Viele Eichen sind aber immer noch sehr grün belaubt. Dennoch: die Spinner dürften insgesamt weiter auf dem Vormarsch sein. Ich fahr trotzdem weiterhin, bin aber auch nicht so der "Allergiker".

Heute, Sonntag, bin ich gerade mal unten im Tal an der Gans vorbeigefahren. Da ist echt der Hang zur Nahe hin komplett leer gefressen.


----------



## Wassertrinker (10. Juni 2018)

Die Saison müsste ja jetzt im Juni eh zu Ende sein.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2018)

Hab gerade gelesen, daß für die meisten kahlgefressenen Eichen an der Gans der Schwammspinner verantwortlich ist.
Der ist für Menschen ungefährlich.
Eichenprozessionsspinner-Raupen gibts auch vereinzelt, aber sind wohl nicht das große Problem
Ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialexed (28. Juni 2018)

Da bin ich erleichtert,hab mir in letzter Zeit einige von den Viechern (panisch)aus dem Trikot geschüttelt.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2018)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Da bin ich erleichtert,hab mir in letzter Zeit einige von den Viechern (panisch)aus dem Trikot geschüttelt.


Dann bleib demnächst besser auf den Wegen 
Im Ernst: Wo bist du denn da lang? Bin sicher 2-3mal die Woche in der Ecke unterwegs, aber außer vereinzelten Raupen auf den Trails an Gans und Rotenfels hab ich noch nichts gesehen


----------



## bfri (28. Juni 2018)

Als ich vor ein paar Wochen da war, hatten sie sich alle von den Bäumen abgeseilt. Also keine große Kunst, dass sie auf dem Jersey landen.
Bin jetzt wieder zurück in Utah. Da gibts  sowas und Zecken zum Glück nicht. Außer halt mal eine Klapperschlange auf dem Trail.  Aber bisher bin ich noch keiner begegnet.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2018)

Schlangen kannste hier ja auch haben. Zum Glück keine giftigen. Hab aber schon paarmal gerade noch so ausweichen können und die Viecher waren gut nen Meter lang. Sogar ne grüne war dabei (vermutlich ne Ringelnatter, solls auch in grün geben.)


----------



## JenSIE103 (29. Juni 2018)

Hier gibt´s auch giftige Schlangen, nämlich die Kreuzotter.
Aber die sind wirklich sehr scheu.

VG Jens


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Juni 2018)

Na dann könnts echt sein, daß ich in Treisen am Siedlungsrand rauf Richtung Weinberge -> Rotenfels schon mal eine Kreuzotter auf der Straße hab sich davon schleichen sehen. War eine, die ich aus dem Gedächtnis nicht wirklich auf Fotos im Internet wiedererkennen und den hier typisch vorkommenden zuordnen konnte.


----------



## eichmeister123 (17. August 2018)

Falls jemand Lust hat, wir starten in der Regel Sonntags um 10.00 am Brauwerk. Eine lose Runde, für ca. 3 Stunden, wie man Lust hat.


----------



## summitrider (26. August 2018)

eichmeister123 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust hat, wir starten in der Regel Sonntags um 10.00 am Brauwerk. Eine lose Runde, für ca. 3 Stunden, wie man Lust hat.



Würde mich gerne anschließen. Ich komm gleich einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. Januar 2019)

Wie. Schon seit August 2018 Winterpause? Wann geht es denn weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichmeister123 (23. Januar 2019)

Auch im Winter jeden Sonntag um 10.00 am Brauwerk.


----------



## bfri (28. April 2019)

Hi!
Ich bin Mitte Mai mal wieder in der Gegend und möchte mit ein paar Freunden die Tour Bad Kreuznach-Gans-Altenbaumburg-Lemberg-Birkerhof-Rotenfels angehen. Gibt es auf der "Zubringerstrecke" aus dem Ebernburgwald heraus durch Feilbingert zum Lemberg noch irgendetwas was man mitnehmen kann? Ich bin vor Jahren mal im Norden von Feilbingert die Mauerstufen runter zur Kapellenstraße gefahren. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das noch existiert und fahrbar ist, da es damals schon recht zugewachsen war. 
Ansonsten fahren wir halt die normalen Straßen/Feldwege zum Lemberg.


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Mai 2019)

@bfri Deine Tour kann man in verschiedenen Varianten fahren. Mit und ohne diverse (Spitzkehren-)Trails. Mir kommt die Reihenfolge 1. Lemberg und dann Birkerhof etwas seltsam vor. Kannst Du Deinen Track mal hier einstellen (oder mir als PN schicken)? Dann könnte man konkretere Tipps geben (z.B. daß die Eisenbrücke oberhalb des Parkplatzes der Altenbaumburg saniert wird und man gegebenenfalls die route etwas umplanen muß (Fahrstraße runter oder schottrigen Spitzkehrentrail "hinter der Burg" nach Süden runter oder Uhuweg/HoTschiMinh ganz runter zu Brücke/Lidle und von da entweder über Ebernburg zum Birkerhof oder über durch den Wald rüber zum Golfplatz/Birkerhof alt. nach Feilbingert und zum Lemberg.
Wir fahren eher Gans-Huttentaltrails-und Trails unterhalb von Wieneckes Waldidyll-Birkerhof-Birkerhoftrail runter zum Naheradweg-Schmittenstollen-hoch zur Lemberghütte-Lembergtrail oder (auch sehr schön) weiter zum Silbersee und autoparkplatz und von da den Premiumwanderweg im Uhrzeigersinn bis der Lembergtrail kreuzt und diesen dann runter.


----------



## bfri (1. Mai 2019)

@rhnordpool Danke, werde dir mal die track Entwürfe schicken, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Mai 2019)

@bfri Habs gelesen und geantwortet.


----------



## bfri (4. Mai 2019)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> @bfri Habs gelesen und geantwortet.


Super, danke für die Hinweise und Tipps. Sind jetzt knapp 43km und jede Menge Möglichkeiten zum Bier holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (4. Mai 2019)

bfri schrieb:


> und jede Menge Möglichkeiten zum Bier holen


Dann ist ja alles gut. Das hinzukriegen und die doch begrenzte Anzahl an interessanten Trails mit 2-3 Std. reiner Fahrzeit in unserem recht kleinen Revier immer wieder zu ner gescheiten Runde zusammenzubauen, ist meine große Herausforderung, wenn ich nicht allein biken will


----------



## Wassertrinker (21. Juli 2019)

Zur Info:
Der letzte Abschnitt des Trails vom Rotenfels nach Traisen ist durch eine Schafherde blockiert. Umfahrung wegen Hecken nicht möglich. Die Schafe grasen abschnittsweise auf dem ganzen Hang. In einer Woche müsste der Weg wieder frei sein.


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Juli 2019)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Die Schafe grasen abschnittsweise auf dem ganzen Hang


Kleiner Beweis vom Samstag:


----------



## rhnordpool (3. August 2019)

Der Trail ist wieder frei. Zaun und Schafe sind weg.


----------



## eichmeister123 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Biker, falls jemand Lust hat, wir starten in der Regel Sonntags um 10.00 am Brauwerk. Eine lose Runde, für ca. 3 Stunden, wie man Lust und Laune hat.


----------



## lilalisa_marie (17. Januar 2020)

Hi  Weiß jemand zufällig ob der neue Pumptrack in Bad Münster schon offiziell befahren werden darf? 








						Neues Angebot für Mountainbiker: Am Ebernburger Sportplatz entsteht ein moderner Trainingsparcours | Nahe-News
					

Neues Angebot für Mountainbiker: Am Ebernburger Sportplatz entsteht ein moderner Trainingsparcours




					nahe-news.de


----------



## nahetalmoves (17. Januar 2020)

Soweit ich weis, ist der Pumptrack noch nicht offen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. Januar 2020)

TÜV Abnahme fehlt noch?‍♂️?


----------



## lilalisa_marie (19. Januar 2020)

Schade.. ? aber danke für die Infos! Falls jemand mitbekommt, dass man fahren darf gerne melden!


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. Januar 2020)

einfach auf instagram redrock_pumptrack folgen dann bekommst du es mit wenn man fahren darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (8. Februar 2020)

Bin heut am Pumptrack vorbeigefahren. Keine Ahnung, ob er schon offiziell freigegeben ist. War aber schon ganz gut Betrieb auf dem Track.


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. Februar 2020)

Ist mittlerweile offiziell geöffnet


----------



## Chris3636 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin der Chris 36 Jahre aus KH und ganz neu hier im Forum. Ich suche noch Anschluss bei anderen Mitfahrern/innen hier aus der Umgebung. Ich hörte das es Sonntags ein Treffen am Bauwerk gibt?
Darf man da einfach mal erscheinen? 
Ich bin sehr offen was Touren Art usw angeht, Hauptsache Biken. Ich fahre im Schnitt 2 bis 3 die Woche hier über Gans und oder Rotenfels im Schnitt mit 12 Kmh ohne E hoch. 
Seit kurzem habe ich auch ein E Fully, mit dem ich jetzt erstmal hauptsächlich unterwegs bin, also sollten etwaige Konditionsunterschiede auch kein Problem sein.

Freue mich auf Antworten
LG Chris


----------



## eichmeister123 (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo, wir treffen uns in der Regel um 10.00 am Brauwerk, E-Bike und Bio-Bike gemischt, muss halt Rücksicht genommen werden was das Tempo betrifft. Einfach vorbei kommen und mitfahren. Sind in der Regel so drei Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Chris3636 (18. Juli 2020)

Cool. Diesen Sonntag schaffe ich es nicht, aber nächsten Sonntag bin ich dabei. 

LG Chris


----------



## birgitKH (11. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ursprünglich bin ich aus KH, jetzt wohne ich in der Nähe von München. Aber am 21.8/23.8. hätte ich Zeit für eine Trail Ausfahrt in KH und Umgebung. In Stromberg war ich auch noch nicht. Gibt es jemanden, der/die auch Zeit hätte und gern "runter" fährt...  Wäre toll, ein paar schöne neue Spots zu entdecken. Grüße Birgit


----------



## rhnordpool (11. August 2020)

birgitKH schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden, der/die auch Zeit hätte und gern "runter" fährt...


2 Beiträge weiter oben schreibt @eichmeister123 vom Sonntagstreff 10:00 Uhr am Brauwerk.
Gut möglich, daß ich mit Spezi am Fr. oder Sa. ne längere Tour fahren werde (Trails an Gans, Birkerhof, eventuell Lemburg und Rotenfels). Welche Routen, Länge, HM ist verhandelbar  . Wir sind allerdings Ü50 bzw. ich bin kurz vor Ü70. Ü50 ist fit und schnell hoch und runter. Im Gegensatz zu mir.
Solltest Du keine "passenderen" Angebote bekommen, kannst Du Dich gern per PN- auch ziemlich kurzfristig -  bei mir melden.


----------



## SK7WALK3R (3. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe von dem Sonntagstreff um 10:00 Uhr am Brauwerk gelesen. Klingt super cool. Findet das auch an diesem Wochenende statt?

Würde mich freuen


----------



## rhnordpool (3. September 2020)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> habe von dem Sonntagstreff um 10:00 Uhr am Brauwerk gelesen. Klingt super cool. Findet das auch an diesem Wochenende statt?


Nurn kleiner Tipp: Hier im Kreuznacher Forum ist ja nun nicht gerade viel los (auf den Trails schon eher, zumal an den Wochenenden.) 
Letzter Eintrag zum Thema war von eichmeister123.
Den vielleicht mal direkt anschreiben, statt hier auf Antworten zu hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichmeister123 (4. September 2020)

Hallo, denke, dass am Sonntag wieder einige am Brauwerk sind, ich allerdings nicht, mein Bike ist von der Heimfahrt vom Stoneman Glaciara vom Träger gefallen und defekt, muss ich erst reparieren. Einfach vorbei fahren, falls jemand da ist mitfahren.


----------



## eichmeister123 (19. September 2020)

Morgen früh fahren wir wieder. Treffpunkt 10.00 Brauwerk.


----------



## rhnordpool (26. September 2020)

Seit ein paar Tagen fallen mir oben am Rotenfels neue NSG-Verbotsschilder auf, wo jetzt auch Biken bergab verboten ist. Ein neues Schild steht jetzt auch an der asphaltierten Straße rechts kurz VOR dem DAV-Haus. Damit wäre das letzte Stück bis zur Kante jetzt auch schon tabu (obwohl die Straße und der Weg an der Kante Richtung Norden nach allen Karten, die ich gefunden habe NICHT im NSG liegt.
Frage an die Gemeinde: Ist da was im Busch? Antworten gern auch per PN. Danke.


----------



## bfri (26. September 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen fallen mir oben am Rotenfels neue NSG-Verbotsschilder auf, wo jetzt auch Biken bergab verboten ist. Ein neues Schild steht jetzt auch an der asphaltierten Straße rechts kurz VOR dem DAV-Haus.


Tja, es scheint wohl so zu sein, dass in der jeztzigen Zeit immer mehr Leute die Outdoorsportarten genießen und es so zu immer mehr Verkehr kommt, der die/den eine/n oder andere/n wahrscheinlich stört. Schade, es ist ein schöner Fleck und ich bin immer sehr umgänglich mit allen anderen Trail-Teilnehmern umgegangen, wenn ich dort unterwegs war (Auffahrt von Traisen und dann eine der Abfahrten runter ins Salinental). Die Felskante ist eigentlich auch sehr felsig, so dass Reifen da nicht so viel kaputt machen können oder nicht viel mehr als die Flip Flops der Wanderer.


----------



## eichmeister123 (26. September 2020)

Kann mich bfri da nur anschließen. Allerdings gab es oben auf dem Rotenfels wohl einen Vorfall. Ein MTB'ler muss eine Frau angefahren haben und hat sich dann aus dem Staub gemacht, ohne zu helfen. Das geht natürlich gar nicht. Nur weil einer so blöd ist, muss dann jetzt alles drunter leiden.


----------



## eichmeister123 (26. September 2020)

Wir treffen uns weiterhin Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr am Brauwerk. Morgen auch, falls jemand Lust hat, einfach vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (27. September 2020)

eichmeister123 schrieb:


> Kann mich bfri da nur anschließen. Allerdings gab es oben auf dem Rotenfels wohl einen Vorfall. Ein MTB'ler muss eine Frau angefahren haben und hat sich dann aus dem Staub gemacht, ohne zu helfen. Das geht natürlich gar nicht. Nur weil einer so blöd ist, muss dann jetzt alles drunter leiden.


Da hast du 100% Recht, das geht nicht. Allerdings ist es dann etwas sinnfrei ein MTB Verbot mit dem Naturschutzgebiet zu begründen, was bestimmt nicht erst seit diesem Jahr dort ausgewiesen ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2020)

bfri schrieb:


> was bestimmt nicht erst seit diesem Jahr dort ausgewiesen ist.


Ich kannte bisher nur ein Schild am "Kantenweg" - wenn ich mich recht erinnere ohne Hinweis auf Bikeverbot.
Nur ein Nabumensch und Wanderführer nervte ab und zu mit Hinweisen auf Bikeverbot im NSG. Ansonsten hab ich noch nie von Problemen gehört oder Probleme mit Wanderern etc. gehabt. 
Einen Bikeidioten habe ich allerdings auch schon erlebt. Wartet oberhalb der Schotterstrecke am Holytrail auf meinen Kumpel und mich. Als mein Kumpel die halbe Strecke hinter sich hatte, mußte der Idiot runterballern und an der engsten Stelle überholen. Hat nicht viel gefehlt, und mein Kumpel hätte sich Kapital abgelegt. Auf solche Biker kann ich auch gut verzichten.


----------



## prof.66 (22. Januar 2022)

Finden die Touren Sonntags um 10Uhr noch statt ?


----------



## QRS (23. Januar 2022)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Finden die Touren Sonntags um 10Uhr noch statt ?


Wir sind eine lose Gruppe und treffen uns jeden Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr am Brickelsche bei der Pauluskirche.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Januar 2022)

Es gibt meines Wissens 2 Sonntagsgruppen: 
Die am Brauwerk und die an der Paulskirche. Von nem Biker der Brauwerksgruppe hab ich gehört, daß die Biker der Pauslkirchengruppe ambitionierter unterwegs sind.


----------



## eichmeister123 (25. Januar 2022)

Wir sind auch eine lose Gruppe und treffen uns Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr am. Brauwerk. Sind nicht ganz so ambitioniert unterwegs wie die Briggelche Truppe. Würden uns aber über neue Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Januar 2022)

eichmeister123 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch eine lose Gruppe und treffen uns Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr am. Brauwerk. Sind nicht ganz so ambitioniert unterwegs wie die Briggelche Truppe. Würden uns aber über neue Mitfahrer freuen.


Ich kann die Gruppe aus eigener Erfahrung auch empfehlen.
Hab selber nur mit dem Termin Probleme, sonst würde ichs häufiger machen.


----------



## prof.66 (26. Januar 2022)

Dann versuch ich mal am 06.02 mitzufahren, am kommenden Sonntag muss ich Arbeiten.

Wie lange geht die Tour ca. ? bzw. wieviel km / hm werden ungefähr gefahren und mit welchen Rädern seit ihr unterwegs ?


----------



## eichmeister123 (27. Januar 2022)

Wir fahren so drei Stunden. Biobikes und Ebikes gemischt. Aber normales Tempo.


----------



## bfri (13. Juni 2022)

Wenn KLM, Amsterdam und Frankfurt es nicht versauen, hoffe ich, dass ich nächste Woche mein altes Bike mit nach Hessen/RLP nehmen kann und bei Schwiegereltern-Besuch wieder die Trails um Bad Kreuznach, Ebernburg fahren kann.

Falles es klappt, wie sehen denn momentan die Trail Bedingungen in der Gegend aus? Trailforks Reports sind in Deutschland nicht ganz so zahlreich (aber überrascht, dass dort einige Trails verzeichnet sind). Ich vermute auch, dass der Eichen-Prozessionsspinner wieder in den Eichenwäldern unterwegs ist (z. B. die Gans runter).

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (14. Juni 2022)

Wetter soll nächste Woche bißchen wechselhaft mit Schauern (die sind aber auch nötig) und warm bleiben.
Aktuell sind die Trails gut fahrbar, allerdings sehr trocken und staubig. Bißchen Regen könnte nicht schaden.

Eichenprozessionsspinner ist aktuell (noch) kein Thema. Hab bisher nur 2-3 Raupen auf den Wegen gesehen.
Von Zecken wurd ich auch verschont, obwohl manche Trails langsam zuwuchern.

Guten Flug und viel Spaß auf den Trails.

Vielleicht auch interessant zur Kontaktpflege: Am 25.6. 14:00 Uhr geht vom Bahnhof ne Stadtradeltour los.
Da will sich wohl erstmalig der neue MTB-Verein Bad Kreuznach präsentieren (der wurde ja gegründet, damit die Stadt mal nen Ansprechpartner hat wegen zunehmender Probleme mit und auf den Trails während der Coronamaßnahmen. Hier scheint sich die Lage aber auch wieder entspannt zu haben. Streß auf den Trails habe ich jedenfalls die letzten Monate keine gehabt.


----------



## bfri (14. Juni 2022)

@rhnordpool 
Ich danke dir, für das schnelle Feedback. Wenn es kein Flug- und Flughafenchaos gibt, werde ich bis Anfang August im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und mal in Bad Kreuznach sein. Es kommt also auf das Wetter nächste Woche nicht wirklich an.

Das mit dem MTB-Verein hatte ich mitgelesen. Das ist eine gute Aktion. Wobei ich jetzt nicht so sehr an einer Stadtrundfahrt interessiert bin, sondern eher an trockenen oder staubigen Trails (Staub, Moondust, bin ich aus der Wüste ja gewöhnt  ).

Danke für den Zeckenhinweis. Ich habe die Familie schon nach genügend Anti-Brumm Nachschub angefragt.   Gerade auf den Trails um Bad Kreuznach war ich immer sehr anfällig für diese Viecher.  Gerade die wiesigen Trails hoch zur Wald-Idyll oder vom Jägerstand zur Altenbaumburg...


----------



## bfri (25. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mit dem MTB in Deutschland angekommen und dieses Wochenende bei den Schwiegereltern in Bad Kreuznach. Fährt jemand am Sonntagmorgen eine Tour oder liest jemand von der Sonntagvormittag-Paulskirchenfraktion hier mit, die angeblich etwas technisch anspruchsvoller fahren soll?

Wenn nichts ansteht, fahre ich alleine Richtung Gans, Altenbaumburg und dann Richtung Traisen, Rotenfels (ganz grob und falls es nicht regnet)...


----------



## bfri (26. Juni 2022)

Nachdem ich heute mitgefahren bin, kann ich sagen, dass es eine sehr netter Truppe ist und eine schöne Tour rund um und auf den Rotenfels war. Danke nochmal fürs Mitnehmen und Guiden.


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2022)

Wird die Gans eigentlich mal wieder in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder zu befahren sein?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wird die Gans eigentlich mal wieder in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder zu befahren sein?
> Danke und Grüße


Du meinst sicher den Weg runter zur Fähre. Alles andere ist ja befahrbar.
Meine Glaskugel sagt:
Kreuznach ist pleite, das nötige Gutachten sauteuer, der Weg ab Sperrzaun inzwischen wohl verwildert, die "Umleitung" als Wanderweg ausgeschildert (macht aber mit MTB nur Sinn, wenn Du Bike schieben üben willst, weil man immer wieder "oben" ankommt, egal von welcher Richtung man den Weg nimmt.


----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2022)

Ich nutze kein Strava, aber dort könnte man mal schauen, ob der untere Teil ab und zu noch gefahren wird. Ich bin ihn das letzte Mal in 2019 gefahren. Bin aber auch nicht oft in der Gegend.

Ich bin aber auch schon die Umleitung runter gefahren und habe dann wieder umgedreht und bin wieder hochgefahren bzw. habe hoch geschoben. 

Die oberen Serpentinen des Original Trails sind vom Panorama auf jeden Fall interessanter.Die Umleitung geht ja durch die kleine Schlucht im Wald lang. 

Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber die Serpentinen lassen sich sicher auch hochfahren - vielleicht sogar eher als die Umleitung. Aber auf jeden Fall ein anspruchsvoller, technischer Uphill.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2022)

Ja, genau, ich meinte den unteren Teil.

Die Umleitung wollte ich nicht wieder hoch, obwohl der obere Teil mit Aussicht/Fotostelle es glatt wert ist.

Danke für eure Einschätzung/Mühe, schade um eine technisch schön anspruchsvolle Abfahrt.

Muss der Bürgermeister mal Lotto spielen 

Grüße


----------

